# Андеграунд > Консультант плюс > Обновления >  Еженедельное обновление (только ссылки)

## kent

*Еженедельное обновление иформационных банков.*

*Здесь только ссылки, вопросы задавать здесь.*



_Информация для ВСЕХ!
Помните,любое незаконное использование программых комплексов системы "Консультант Плюс" влечёт за собой административную и уголовную ответственность!
Все предоставленные здесь продукты ДОЛЖНЫ использоваться ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО в ознакомительных целях!
Приобретайте программные комплексы системы "Консультант Плюс" ТОЛЬКО у официальных дилеров и дистрибьютеров._

----------

alexsmirnoff (04.10.2012), andsidor (31.01.2012), balukov (31.12.2011), brilakova (05.12.2012), Consultant (15.10.2011), dchk1 (06.05.2015), doktor-sprint (08.08.2013), elena3880 (30.08.2022), jetalex (07.05.2012), kelv (05.04.2014), Kent1441 (09.08.2012), lif1980 (26.10.2011), maydik68 (06.06.2020), medicopro (27.04.2015), Natali948 (29.05.2020), neo-rsx11 (25.06.2015), Niksom (03.09.2013), nnna (23.03.2015), odindinвасилий (14.07.2019), pab (05.07.2012), pcfaktor (25.04.2016), PIGgi (28.01.2012), privetpavlo (03.12.2021), renter (24.10.2012), rexl (06.05.2015), s142s (08.03.2022), sannet (30.03.2012), SergVWP (24.11.2011), smasterm (07.05.2014), Smoke74 (31.01.2015), tank_root (11.11.2014), timkoly (05.11.2013), uga007 (11.01.2016), up100 (09.11.2011), Vigorous (16.12.2014), Vovchik74 (21.03.2012), yaguar727 (07.11.2011), zun-zun (14.11.2022), Василий11 (20.11.2012), мистер_опросни (21.09.2021), Мотор (10.12.2022), нгуен дык мень (12.06.2012)

----------


## Василий11

*RLAW049,Новосибирская область,62539,62539,18.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать

----------


## Василий11

*RLAW177,Краснодарский край,79516,79516,22.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать
*RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,31554,31554,17.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать
*RLAW016,Алтайский край,40085,40085,22.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать

----------

Relacs2006 (04.05.2013)

----------


## Василий11

*RLAW011,Хабаровский край,72650,72650,19.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать
*RLAW020,Приморский край,60816,60816,18.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать
*RLAW026,Тюменская область,72534,72534,19.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать

----------


## Василий11

*RLAW037,Калужская область,62766,62766,19.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать
*RLAW049,Новосибирская область,62578,62578,19.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать
*RLAW072,Владимирская область,66583,66583,19.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать

----------


## Василий11

*RLAW123,Красноярский край,92946,92946,19.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать
*RLAW169,Челябинская область,89732,89732,18.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать
*RLAW187,Нижегородская область,69371,69371,18.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать

----------

fanil_ (29.04.2013), Nikolay174 (27.04.2013)

----------


## Василий11

*RLAW201,Брянская область,29455,29455,19.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать
*RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,30656,30656,18.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать
*RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),38018,38018,19.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать

----------


## Василий11

*RLAW265,Костромская область,45714,45714,18.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать
*RLAW376,Смоленская область,60488,60488,18.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать
*RLAW390,Оренбургская область,46944,46944,19.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать

----------


## kent

*Обновление основных федеральных баз c 22 по 26 апреля.*

*Статистика*

*LAW,Версия Проф,145658,145658,26.04.2013,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,351333,351333,26.04.2013,=HOS  T
MLAW,Москва Проф,144559,144559,26.04.2013,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,146687,146687,26.04.2013,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,134511,134511,26.04.2013,=HOST
ESU,Документы СССР,26320,26320,26.04.2013,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,30669,30669,26.04.2013,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,329797,329797,26.04.2013,=HOST
AVV,ФАС Волго-Вятского округа,57835,57835,26.04.2013,=HOST
AVS,ФАС Восточно-Сибирского округа,74866,74866,26.04.2013,=HOST
ADV,ФАС Дальневосточного округа,68390,68390,26.04.2013,=HOST
AZS,ФАС Западно-Сибирского округа,109590,109590,26.04.2013,=HOST
AMS,ФАС Московского округа,180989,180989,26.04.2013,=HOST
APV,ФАС Поволжского округа,112176,112176,26.04.2013,=HOST
ASZ,ФАС Северо-Западного округа,145098,145098,26.04.2013,=HOST
ASK,ФАС Северо-Кавказского округа,90639,90639,26.04.2013,=HOST
AUR,ФАС Уральского округа,138598,138598,26.04.2013,=HOST
ACN,ФАС Центрального округа,77086,77086,26.04.2013,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,28250,28250,26.04.2013,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,34090,34090,26.04.2013,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,26435,26435,26.04.2013,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,27410,27410,26.04.2013,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,15777,15777,26.04.2013,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,19616,19616,26.04.2013,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,53500,53500,26.04.2013,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,42844,42844,26.04.2013,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,38012,38012,26.04.2013,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,32199,32199,26.04.2013,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,117464,117464,26.04.2013,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,30955,30955,26.04.2013,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,50602,50602,26.04.2013,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,19682,19682,26.04.2013,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,87737,87737,26.04.2013,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,40250,40250,26.04.2013,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,38680,38680,26.04.2013,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,26160,26160,26.04.2013,=HOST
SOJ,Суды общей юрисдикции,558375,558375,26.04.2013,=HOS  T
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,502594,502594,26.04.2013,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,45979,45979,26.04.2013,=HOST
RARB181,Суды Воронежской области,3040,3040,26.04.2013,=HOST
RARB415,Суды Республики Карелия,19516,19516,26.04.2013,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,58425,58425,26.04.2013,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,47,47,26.04.2013,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2117,2117,26.04.2013,=HOST
QUEST,Финансист,123191,123191,26.04.2013,  =HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,266,266,26.04.2013,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,18355,18355,26.04.2013,=HOST
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,192052,192052,26.04.2013,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,12,12,26.04.2013,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),7103,7103,26.04.2013,=HOST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),2057,2057,26.04.2013,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),15504,15504,26.04.2013,=HO  ST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,2768,2768,26.04.2013,=HOST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,25,25,26.04.2013,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),34,34,26.04.2013,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,70,70,26.04.2013,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,26.04.2013,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,14,14,26.04.2013,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,29,29,26.04.2013,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,67239,67239,26.04.2013,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,76780,76780,26.04.2013,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,101079,101079,26.04  .2013,=HOST
INT,Международное право,20197,20197,26.04.2013,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,51928,51928,26.04.2013,=H  OST
STR,Строительство,16272,16272,26.04.2  013,=HOST*

*Забрать*

----------

Alex38561 (05.05.2013), andsidor (13.05.2013), EmoDed (03.07.2013), fanil_ (29.04.2013), Kent1441 (13.06.2013), lotos_net (27.04.2013), privetpavlo (03.12.2021), Relacs2006 (04.05.2013), samecon (01.05.2013), SAS287 (27.04.2013), WWS_ (27.04.2013), xeyz12 (26.04.2013), Виктор-74 (28.04.2013)

----------


## Василий11

*RLAW411,Иркутская область,71365,71365,19.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать
*RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,55729,55729,19.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать
*RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ,88339,88339,19.04.2013,=HOST*
Скачать

----------


## Василий11

*RLAW436,Тверская область,67335,67335,18.03.2016,=HOST*
Скачать
*RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,15597,15597,18.03.2016,=HOS  T*
Скачать
*RLAW904,Республика Карелия,45826,45826,17.03.2016,=HOST*
Скачать

----------

A.Blunder (06.04.2016), dafgon (25.03.2016)

----------


## Василий11

*RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,84008,84008,18.03.2016,=HOST*
Скачать
*RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,115746,115746,17.03.2016,=HOST*
Скачать
*RLAW916,Республика Алтай,25572,25572,18.03.2016,=HOST*
Скачать

----------

A.Blunder (24.03.2016), dafgon (25.03.2016), kohai (25.03.2016), sergey_cherdyn (25.03.2016)

----------


## Василий11

*RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ,128470,128470,18.03.2016,=HOST*
Скачать
*RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,47744,47744,16.03.2016,=HOST*
Скачать
*REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),14568,14568,18.03.2016,=HOS  T*
Скачать

----------

dafgon (25.03.2016)

----------


## Василий11

*REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),13733,13733,17.03.2016,=HOS  T*
Скачать
*REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),14570,14570,10.03.2016,=HOS  T*
Скачать
*REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),10775,10775,18.03.2016,=HOS  T*
Скачать

----------

A.Blunder (24.03.2016), dafgon (25.03.2016)

----------


## Василий11

*REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),35692,35692,18.03.2016,=HOS  T*
Скачать
*REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),28366,28366,16.03.2016,=HOS  T*
Скачать
*REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),32153,32153,18.03.2016,=HOS  T*
Скачать

----------

A.Blunder (24.03.2016), dafgon (25.03.2016), охотник 2013 (27.03.2016)

----------


## Василий11

*REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),39410,39410,18.03.2016,=HOS  T*
Скачать
*REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),13303,13303,15.03.2016,=HOS  T*
Скачать
*REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),17564,17564,17.03.2016,=HOS  T*
Скачать

----------

dafgon (25.03.2016), Valeriy222 (27.03.2016)

----------


## Василий11

*REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),11494,11494,17.03.2016,=HOS  T*
Скачать
*REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),9401,9401,18.03.2016,=HOST*
Скачать
*REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),14406,14406,09.03.2016,=HOS  T*
Скачать

----------

dafgon (25.03.2016), Kot777 (27.03.2016), Силуянов (23.03.2016)

----------


## Василий11

*REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),7750,7750,18.03.2016,=HOST*
Скачать
*REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),18064,18064,18.03.2016,=HOS  T*
Скачать
*REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),29223,29223,11.03.2016,=HOS  T*
Скачать

----------

dafgon (25.03.2016)

----------


## Василий11

*REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),19040,19040,17.03.2016,=HOS  T*
Скачать
*REXP417,Курская область (приложение),4540,4540,18.03.2016,=HOST*
Скачать
*REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),5792,5792,18.03.2016,=HOST*
Скачать

----------

dafgon (25.03.2016), KazAndreyK (25.03.2016), sergey_cherdyn (25.03.2016), Vigorous (23.03.2016)

----------


## Василий11

*REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),7967,7967,18.03.2016,=HOST*
Скачать
*REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ (приложение),35000,35000,17.03.2016,=HOS  T*
Скачать

----------

A.Blunder (24.03.2016), dafgon (25.03.2016), Vigorous (23.03.2016), Семен2013 (23.03.2016)

----------


## Василий11

*Приветствую Уважаемую публику !*
Хочу объявить о прекращении выкладывания обновлений.
Просто перестало хватать времени. Прошу извинить.
Если что-то нужно, пишите в личку, возможно, помогу.

----------

fanil_ (14.06.2016), hotpiper (10.06.2016), uhbif12 (10.06.2016), Zipi (14.06.2016)

----------


## UncleFather

> Хочу объявить о прекращении выкладывания обновлений.
> Просто перестало хватать времени. Прошу извинить.


Большое спасибо за труды!!!

----------


## hotpiper

> Хочу объявить о прекращении выкладывания обновлений.


И это навсегда?
Мы, вообще-то, избаловались: за регулярное "спасибо" имеем еженедельное пополнение без проблем.
Я вот что хотел спросить: многим из нас достаточно будет пополнений раз в месяц и только федеральных баз, откуда нескромный вопрос - может быть на работу в таком режиме времени хватит?
Плюс готовность абонентов к стимулированию...:D

----------


## yuabor

> можешь рес еще скинуть новый?


Постучись Василию в Аську

----------


## Derzost

Доброго времени суток, а не могли бы вы обновить http://ifolder.su/45175582

----------


## KazAndreyK

> Доброго времени суток, а не могли бы вы обновить http://ifolder.su/45175582


Запросы на обновление в другой ветке!!!

----------


## Derzost

Ивеняюсь, запросил в другой ветке

----------


## KazAndreyK

Дополнительные формы на 22.07.2016:

https://yadi.sk/d/hvQ9YJrJtdBwi

----------

Relacs2006 (07.08.2016), sergey_cherdyn (28.07.2016)

----------


## domovou

У кого есть июльский RLAW049,Новосибирская область?

----------


## KazAndreyK

Обновление для Федеральных баз на 29.07.2016 
в том числе Дополнительные формы:

https://yadi.sk/d/vzM_wGemtnduw

----------

grigorenko (31.07.2016), kohai (01.08.2016), kolorit49 (01.08.2016), SavageBambr (01.08.2016), termodetal (31.07.2016), up100 (01.08.2016), Виктор-74 (01.08.2016)

----------


## Stepan33

Ежемесячное обновление основных федеральных баз с 30.11.2020 по 01.01.2021
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 30.11.2020 по 01.01.2021
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 30.11.2020 по 01.01.2021
торрент


Квартальные обновления баз с 05.10.2020 по 01.01.2021

Федеральные базы: торрент

Региональные базы: торрент

Базы республики Беларусь: торрент

----------

Alain1988 (04.01.2021), AlenaKP20 (02.01.2021), Alex_AZM (03.01.2021), antic (02.01.2021), Astral-71 (19.01.2021), Bookovel (13.02.2021), BPAvel (02.01.2021), dchk1 (03.01.2021), Evgen54 (09.01.2021), gnsi (02.01.2021), goldkobra (03.01.2021), grigorenko (08.01.2021), IlyaAndr (03.01.2021), KazAndreyK (02.01.2021), lr_ (29.01.2021), Makc1979 (05.01.2021), MasterM (11.01.2021), Nichs06 (04.01.2021), Nyas (07.01.2021), Retep (02.01.2021), Roman37 (13.01.2021), Roman795 (02.01.2021), s142s (09.01.2021), SaranaAB (04.01.2021), SergeBY (06.01.2021), smenalab (02.01.2021), staravoitau (08.01.2021), Step19 (22.01.2021), Step9 (20.01.2021), Tacker (06.01.2021), ufasinol (01.01.2021), vikins (03.01.2021), vikost (02.01.2021), VladisSLAW (07.01.2021), Zver27 (06.01.2021), Алекс173 (17.01.2021), Вутш (10.01.2021), Иван689 (09.01.2021), Марина262626 (07.01.2021), охотник 2013 (09.01.2021), Сергей_88 (02.01.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (15.01.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь с 24.12.2020 по 06.01.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,167494,167494,06.01.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,140495,140495,06.01.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7105,7105,06.01.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,48474,48474,06.01.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70197,70197,06.01.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7075,7075,05.01.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2252,2252,06.01.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,05.01.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13817,13817,05.01.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14655,14655,06.01.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,32967,32967,06.01  .2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,38,38,05.01.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31255,31255,06.01.2021,=HOST

----------

Alex_AZM (08.01.2021), bsnm10 (08.01.2021), dchk1 (08.01.2021), IlyaAndr (08.01.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), staravoitau (08.01.2021), unknown13 (09.01.2021), VladisSLAW (07.01.2021), Zver27 (07.01.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 14.12-08.01

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,167494,167494,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,140495,140495,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7105,7105,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,48474,48474,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70197,70197,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7075,7075,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2252,2252,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13817,13817,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14655,14655,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,32967,32967,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,38,38,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31255,31255,=HOST

*Забираем*

_________________________________________________

*Всех поздравляю с наступившим Новым Годом и Рождеством Христовым!*

----------

Alain1988 (11.01.2021), Alex_AZM (08.01.2021), artem31 (15.02.2021), asj9706 (14.01.2021), bravoasu (11.01.2021), Ges (13.01.2021), guesswho (18.01.2021), karolina_2011 (01.02.2021), levin_minsk (05.02.2021), Natasha-life (10.01.2021), Nektoto (14.01.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), Nikols-Nikols (12.01.2021), n_ivanovv (19.01.2021), rimma29 (11.01.2021), sd-red (28.01.2021), serafima12 (21.01.2021), SergeBY (14.01.2021), staravoitau (08.01.2021), Trinitty (10.01.2021), unknown13 (09.01.2021), vdmkr (10.01.2021), VladisSLAW (08.01.2021), X@ndr (04.02.2021), Алла2019 (11.01.2021), Апутита (22.01.2021), Виктор1979 (12.01.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (21.01.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 31.12.2020 по 09.01.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),373604,373604,10.01.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,682289,682289,10.01.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,55811,55811,10.01.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,209174,209174,10.01.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,305824,305824,10.01.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,236184,236184,10.01.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,554512,554512,10.01.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,49507,49507,10.01.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,10.01.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2268,2268,10.01.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,10.01.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,651295,651295,10.01.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,71221,71221,10.01.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,97182,97182,10.01.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,111720,111720,10.01.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,117336,117336,10.01.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,171514,171514,10.01.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,369030,369030,10.01.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,193863,193863,10.01.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,239905,239905,10.01.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,162843,162843,10.01.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,221561,221561,10.01.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,129167,129167,10.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,107953,107953,10.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,109613,109613,10.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,73098,73098,10.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,91263,91263,10.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,99269,99269,10.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,77022,77022,10.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,164722,164722,10.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,129734,129734,10.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,179552,179552,10.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,138846,138846,10.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,326236,326236,10.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,109264,109264,10.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,202610,202610,10.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,65475,65475,10.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,252725,252725,10.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,166182,166182,10.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,116557,116557,10.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,81892,81892,10.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,19765,19765,10.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,31354,31354,10.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,23672,23672,10.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,21986,21986,10.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,24589,24589,10.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,9329,9329,10.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,30983,30983,10.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,19728,19728,10.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,24460,24460,10.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,12659,12659,10.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,2956,2956,10.01.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,12992,12992,10.01.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,359543,359543,10.01.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1325177,1325177,10.01.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,268402,268402,10.01.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,186793,186793,10.01.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,99036,99036,10.01.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,435280,435280,10.01.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,261899,261899,10.01.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,287334,287334,10.01.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,133835,133835,10.01.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,3375,3375,10.01.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,1967969,1967969,10.01.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,165751,165751,10.01.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,195621,195621,10.01.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,76686,76686,10.01.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,102,102,10.01.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,10.01.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,10.01.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,10.01.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),200660,200660,10.01.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,278144,278144,10.01.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,10.01.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,68,68,10.01.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,10.01.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),21757,21757,10.01.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,10.01.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),47215,47215,10.01.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,10.01.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,10.01.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,10.01.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,10.01.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,10.01.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,10.01.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,17,17,10.01.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,10.01.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,10.01.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,10.01.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,10.01.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,43,43,10.01.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,44,44,10.01.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,41,41,10.01.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,72,72,10.01.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4452,4452,10.01.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,132133,132133,10.01.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,95620,95620,10.01.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26230,26230,10.01.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,29166,29166,10.01.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,198417,198417,10.01  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,66506,66506,10.01.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32229,32229,10.01.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,88833,88833,10.01.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (13.01.2021), A.Blunder (26.01.2021), AEsystem (22.01.2021), AlenaKP20 (10.01.2021), Alex_AZM (10.01.2021), antic (17.01.2021), Astral-71 (18.01.2021), ben88 (11.01.2021), BPAvel (10.01.2021), Caravanchik (16.01.2021), d-q10 (21.01.2021), dchk1 (12.01.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (10.01.2021), egregor (11.01.2021), fanil_ (13.01.2021), fasdum (11.01.2021), FredyCruger (10.01.2021), goldkobra (10.01.2021), goshaw (12.01.2021), grigorenko (10.01.2021), GriLlo (11.01.2021), henry723 (10.01.2021), Hider (10.01.2021), IlyaAndr (14.01.2021), KazAndreyK (10.01.2021), kogg (11.01.2021), logdog (16.01.2021), lr_ (29.01.2021), MasterM (11.01.2021), maydik68 (10.01.2021), MilSa (15.01.2021), nekristov (16.01.2021), Nektoto (14.01.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), Nortop (16.01.2021), osv10 (11.01.2021), Phantom63rus (16.01.2021), Retep (15.01.2021), rtsot (10.01.2021), sandyr (11.01.2021), SaranaAB (10.01.2021), SavageBambr (10.01.2021), scorpion-9 (11.01.2021), sereban13 (10.01.2021), sergey_cherdyn (18.01.2021), smenalab (10.01.2021), sramotnik (10.01.2021), Step19 (22.01.2021), Step9 (20.01.2021), Tacker (24.01.2021), ufasinol (11.01.2021), up100 (12.01.2021), vasl_00 (10.01.2021), vdmkr (10.01.2021), vikins (10.01.2021), vikost (11.01.2021), werwolf79 (10.01.2021), Алекс173 (17.01.2021), Александр_Д (02.02.2021), Илья999 (10.01.2021), Кирилл Мухмэн (11.01.2021), нюрочка (10.01.2021), охотник 2013 (11.01.2021), Патриция (11.01.2021), Стасн (11.01.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (15.01.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 11.01.по 16.01.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),374196,374196,16.01.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,683593,683593,16.01.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,55909,55909,16.01.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,209429,209429,16.01.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,306366,306366,16.01.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,236634,236634,16.01.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,555331,555331,16.01.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,49522,49522,16.01.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,16.01.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2276,2276,16.01.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,16.01.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,651990,651990,16.01.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,71520,71520,16.01.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,369516,369516,16.01.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,129330,129330,16.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,108175,108175,16.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,109852,109852,16.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,73161,73161,16.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,91440,91440,16.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,99464,99464,16.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,77116,77116,16.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,165049,165049,16.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,129973,129973,16.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,179929,179929,16.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,139164,139164,16.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,326610,326610,16.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,109441,109441,16.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,203011,203011,16.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,65681,65681,16.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,252886,252886,16.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,166401,166401,16.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,116810,116810,16.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,82064,82064,16.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,19827,19827,16.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,31991,31991,16.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,23958,23958,16.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,22510,22510,16.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,25224,25224,16.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,9593,9593,16.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,31817,31817,16.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,20094,20094,16.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,25109,25109,16.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,12790,12790,16.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,2987,2987,16.01.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,13463,13463,16.01.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,359610,359610,16.01.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1326734,1326734,16.01.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,268479,268479,16.01.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,186863,186863,16.01.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,99129,99129,16.01.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,435473,435473,16.01.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,262093,262093,16.01.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,287421,287421,16.01.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,133850,133850,16.01.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,3451,3451,16.01.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,1971866,1971866,16.01.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,165809,165809,16.01.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,195800,195800,16.01.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,76766,76766,16.01.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,102,102,16.01.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,16.01.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,16.01.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,16.01.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),200873,200873,16.01.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,278373,278373,16.01.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,16.01.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,68,68,16.01.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,16.01.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),21787,21787,16.01.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,16.01.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),47277,47277,16.01.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,16.01.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,16.01.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,16.01.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,16.01.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,16.01.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,16.01.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,17,17,16.01.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,16.01.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,16.01.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,16.01.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,16.01.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,44,44,16.01.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,44,44,16.01.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,41,41,16.01.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,72,72,16.01.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4453,4453,16.01.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,132343,132343,16.01.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,95642,95642,16.01.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26251,26251,16.01.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,29192,29192,16.01.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,198627,198627,16.01  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,66681,66681,16.01.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32263,32263,16.01.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,88861,88861,16.01.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (20.01.2021), A.Blunder (26.01.2021), AEsystem (22.01.2021), Alex_AZM (17.01.2021), antic (17.01.2021), Astral-71 (18.01.2021), bablo (16.01.2021), BPAvel (19.01.2021), Caravanchik (17.01.2021), d-q10 (21.01.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (16.01.2021), egregor (17.01.2021), fanil_ (26.01.2021), grigorenko (30.01.2021), GriLlo (18.01.2021), henry723 (17.01.2021), Hider (19.01.2021), IlyaAndr (18.01.2021), KazAndreyK (16.01.2021), kogg (16.01.2021), koland (11.03.2021), logdog (16.01.2021), lr_ (29.01.2021), Makc1979 (18.01.2021), MasterM (18.01.2021), maydik68 (16.01.2021), MilSa (20.01.2021), mnovikoff (17.01.2021), nekristov (16.01.2021), Nektoto (17.01.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), Nortop (20.01.2021), Nyas (17.01.2021), osv10 (20.01.2021), Phantom63rus (16.01.2021), Retep (31.01.2021), sandyr (18.01.2021), SavageBambr (17.01.2021), scorpion-9 (18.01.2021), SergeBY (17.01.2021), sergey_cherdyn (18.01.2021), SMveter (16.01.2021), sramotnik (16.01.2021), Step19 (22.01.2021), Step9 (20.01.2021), Tacker (24.01.2021), Tdutyb (24.01.2021), Timed (18.01.2021), ufasinol (16.01.2021), vikins (17.01.2021), vikost (16.01.2021), werwolf79 (16.01.2021), Алекс173 (17.01.2021), Александр_Д (02.02.2021), охотник 2013 (17.01.2021), Патриция (31.01.2021), Стасн (20.01.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (20.01.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь с 06.01. по 16.01.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,167800,167800,16.01.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,140768,140768,16.01.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7123,7123,14.01.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,48543,48543,15.01.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70245,70245,16.01.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7091,7091,16.01.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2252,2252,16.01.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,16.01.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13817,13817,13.01.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14712,14712,16.01.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33000,33000,16.01  .2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,14.01.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,16.01.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2862,2862,14.01.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31305,31305,16.01.2021,=HOST

----------

Alain1988 (18.01.2021), Alex_AZM (17.01.2021), bsnm10 (17.01.2021), gas162 (18.01.2021), Ges (25.01.2021), guesswho (03.02.2021), max005 (18.01.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), SergeBY (18.01.2021), Trinitty (10.02.2021), unknown13 (24.01.2021), VladisSLAW (17.01.2021), Zver27 (31.01.2021), Апутита (22.01.2021)

----------


## yatcina

*Обновление региональных баз с 19.12.2020г. по 01.01.2021 г.​*
*Скрытый текст*RLAW049,Новосибирская область,135589,135589,17.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,112586,112586,17.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,259506,259506,17.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,148960,148960,17.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,43948,43948,17.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,53619,53619,17.01.2021,=HOST
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),25900,25900,17.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),11960,11960,17.01.2021,=HOS  T
*Скрытый текст*ссылка

----------

A.Blunder (26.01.2021), AEsystem (22.01.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), osv10 (31.01.2021), scorpion-9 (18.01.2021), Алла2019 (22.01.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы Приложения Беларусь с 01.01.2020 по 16.01.2021
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,48543,48543,15.01.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2862,2862,14.01.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33000,33000,16.01  .2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,16.01.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7123,7123,14.01.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13817,13817,13.01.2021,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,167800,167800,16.01.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,140768,140768,16.01.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31305,31305,16.01.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14712,14712,16.01.2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,14.01.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,16.01.2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,04.12.2020,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2252,2252,16.01.2021,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7091,7091,16.01.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70245,70245,16.01.2021,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),374196,374196,16.01.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,209429,209429,15.01.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,306366,306366,15.01.2021,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),5895,5895,07.01.2021,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),22673,22673,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),9741,9741,15.01.2021,=HOST
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),30785,30785,14.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),12859,12859,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),24667,24667,14.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),25970,25970,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),16953,16953,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),50830,50830,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),38545,38545,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),47060,47060,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),55741,55741,16.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),11763,11763,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),19522,19522,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),49507,49507,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),21874,21874,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),13434,13434,17.12.2020,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),5158,5158,14.01.2021,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),21740,21740,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),12817,12817,13.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13105,13105,30.12.2020,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18360,18360,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),6895,6895,25.12.2020,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),7513,7513,14.01.2021,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),18701,18701,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),29760,29760,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),11632,11632,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),26000,26000,14.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),9861,9861,15.01.2021,=HOST
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19050,19050,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),26467,26467,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),15712,15712,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),11570,11570,25.12.2020,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),32070,32070,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),28644,28644,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),35365,35365,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),68825,68825,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),33786,33786,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),9987,9987,12.01.2021,=HOST
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),37688,37688,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),8131,8131,13.01.2021,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7443,7443,15.01.2021,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),10807,10807,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),9842,9842,15.01.2021,=HOST
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),13460,13460,14.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),18842,18842,14.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16160,16160,14.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),29500,29500,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),5952,5952,15.01.2021,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),11979,11979,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),53842,53842,14.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),7461,7461,14.01.2021,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),4237,4237,14.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,154215,154215,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,115030,115030,12.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,95923,95923,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,153782,153782,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,155959,155959,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,164748,164748,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,137618,137618,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,94198,94198,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,135766,135766,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,126499,126499,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW058,Ангарск,19088,19088,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,107749,107749,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,294130,294130,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,155177,155177,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,322802,322802,16.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,56474,56474,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,171273,171273,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,126290,126290,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,121687,121687,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,104223,104223,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,149263,149263,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,188899,188899,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,185362,185362,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,134462,134462,16.01.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,53679,53679,14.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,260005,260005,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,70845,70845,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,144013,144013,15.01.2021,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,162545,162545,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,93426,93426,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,180630,180630,12.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,200000,200000,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,219574,219574,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,100597,100597,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,108568,108568,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,229166,229166,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,88889,88889,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,65327,65327,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,53537,53537,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,106988,106988,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,111231,111231,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,154644,154644,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,166212,166212,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),30563,30563,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),82127,82127,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,64673,64673,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,139256,139256,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,92939,92939,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,33207,33207,14.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,59829,59829,16.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,112845,112845,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW288,Республика Казахстан,49031,49031,11.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,78986,78986,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,77228,77228,16.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,94243,94243,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,94749,94749,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,39639,39639,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,79606,79606,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,67278,67278,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,136216,136216,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,153334,153334,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,148410,148410,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,116855,116855,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,105592,105592,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,57666,57666,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,44917,44917,02.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,11684,11684,07.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,77484,77484,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,177945,177945,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,90254,90254,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,67872,67872,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,21250,21250,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,30904,30904,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,100601,100601,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,94063,94063,12.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,25175,25175,14.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,142762,142762,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,20052,20052,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,62938,62938,15.01.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,68414,68414,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,145158,145158,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,145370,145370,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,47218,47218,11.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,44095,44095,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,224222,224222,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,16042,16042,15.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,75079,75079,15.01.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,236634,236634,16.01.2021,=HOST

----------

-Skromniy- (20.01.2021), Alain1988 (18.01.2021), Alex_AZM (18.01.2021), BPAvel (25.01.2021), dchk1 (20.01.2021), egregor (23.01.2021), guesswho (03.02.2021), KazAndreyK (18.01.2021), kogg (24.01.2021), lr_ (29.01.2021), mang (19.01.2021), MilSa (20.01.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), osv10 (20.01.2021), SergeBY (18.01.2021), sergey_cherdyn (18.01.2021), SMveter (18.01.2021), staravoitau (18.01.2021), ufasinol (18.01.2021), VladisSLAW (18.01.2021), охотник 2013 (23.01.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (21.01.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь с 16.01 по 22.01.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,167979,167979,22.01.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,140914,140914,22.01.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7130,7130,21.01.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,48658,48658,22.01.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70269,70269,22.01.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7104,7104,22.01.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2256,2256,22.01.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,21.01.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13821,13821,22.01.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14751,14751,22.01.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33023,33023,22.01  .2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,19.01.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2864,2864,21.01.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31367,31367,22.01.2021,=HOST

----------

Alain1988 (25.01.2021), Alex_AZM (23.01.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (24.01.2021), IlyaAndr (23.01.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), SergeBY (28.01.2021), VladisSLAW (27.01.2021), Zver27 (31.01.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 11.01-22.01

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,167979,167979,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,140914,140914,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7130,7130,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,48658,48658,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70269,70269,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7104,7104,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2256,2256,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13821,13821,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14751,14751,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33023,33023,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2864,2864,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31367,31367,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

Alain1988 (25.01.2021), artem31 (15.02.2021), asj9706 (29.01.2021), bravoasu (25.01.2021), bsnm10 (23.01.2021), Ges (25.01.2021), guesswho (03.02.2021), levin_minsk (05.02.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), n_ivanovv (28.01.2021), rimma29 (25.01.2021), sd-red (28.01.2021), SergeBY (28.01.2021), unknown13 (31.01.2021), VladisSLAW (27.01.2021), Алла2019 (09.02.2021), Виктор1979 (27.01.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Федералка с 18.01. по 23.01.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),374662,374662,23.01.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,685429,685429,23.01.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,56003,56003,23.01.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,209640,209640,23.01.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,306968,306968,23.01.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,236977,236977,23.01.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,556012,556012,23.01.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,49538,49538,23.01.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,23.01.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2276,2276,23.01.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,23.01.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,652781,652781,23.01.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,71853,71853,23.01.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,97389,97389,23.01.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,111746,111746,23.01.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,117384,117384,23.01.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,171622,171622,23.01.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,370211,370211,23.01.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,194007,194007,23.01.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,240340,240340,23.01.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,162989,162989,23.01.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,221771,221771,23.01.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,129458,129458,23.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,108276,108276,23.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,110088,110088,23.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,73343,73343,23.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,91599,91599,23.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,99558,99558,23.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,77237,77237,23.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,165390,165390,23.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,130224,130224,23.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,180168,180168,23.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,139262,139262,23.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,327384,327384,23.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,109585,109585,23.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,203621,203621,23.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,65956,65956,23.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,253572,253572,23.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,166758,166758,23.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,116894,116894,23.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,82139,82139,23.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,19842,19842,23.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,32962,32962,23.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,24609,24609,23.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,23062,23062,23.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,25723,25723,23.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,9991,9991,23.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,32579,32579,23.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,20934,20934,23.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,25767,25767,23.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,13200,13200,23.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,3043,3043,23.01.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,13658,13658,23.01.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,359743,359743,23.01.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1330171,1330171,23.01.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,268718,268718,23.01.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,186927,186927,23.01.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,99306,99306,23.01.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,435693,435693,23.01.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,262391,262391,23.01.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,287503,287503,23.01.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,133867,133867,23.01.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,3531,3531,23.01.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,1976468,1976468,23.01.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,166026,166026,23.01.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,196111,196111,23.01.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,76867,76867,23.01.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,102,102,23.01.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,23.01.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,23.01.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,23.01.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),201100,201100,23.01.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,278700,278700,23.01.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,23.01.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,68,68,23.01.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,23.01.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),21826,21826,23.01.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,23.01.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),47354,47354,23.01.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,23.01.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,23.01.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,23.01.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,23.01.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,23.01.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,23.01.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,17,17,23.01.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,23.01.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,23.01.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,23.01.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,23.01.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,44,44,23.01.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,45,45,23.01.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,41,41,23.01.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,72,72,23.01.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4454,4454,23.01.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,132442,132442,23.01.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,95670,95670,23.01.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26278,26278,23.01.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,29227,29227,23.01.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,198939,198939,23.01  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,66904,66904,23.01.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32285,32285,23.01.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,88871,88871,23.01.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (30.01.2021), A.Blunder (26.01.2021), AlenaKP20 (26.01.2021), Alex_AZM (23.01.2021), amff (27.01.2021), antic (29.01.2021), Astral-71 (25.01.2021), BPAvel (25.01.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (24.01.2021), egregor (24.01.2021), fanil_ (26.01.2021), goldkobra (24.01.2021), grigorenko (30.01.2021), GriLlo (27.01.2021), henry723 (24.01.2021), Hider (23.01.2021), Hirvi (23.01.2021), KazAndreyK (24.01.2021), kogg (24.01.2021), koland (11.03.2021), logdog (23.01.2021), lr_ (29.01.2021), LubovK (26.01.2021), mang (23.01.2021), MasterM (25.01.2021), max005 (25.01.2021), maydik68 (24.01.2021), MilSa (25.01.2021), nekristov (25.01.2021), Nektoto (24.01.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), Nortop (24.01.2021), osv10 (31.01.2021), Roman795 (24.01.2021), rtsot (23.01.2021), SaranaAB (24.01.2021), SavageBambr (24.01.2021), scorpion-9 (25.01.2021), sergey_cherdyn (04.02.2021), smenalab (23.01.2021), Smoke74 (24.01.2021), sramotnik (23.01.2021), Step19 (16.02.2021), Step9 (09.03.2021), Tacker (24.01.2021), Tdutyb (24.01.2021), Timed (25.01.2021), ufasinol (24.01.2021), up100 (31.01.2021), vexer206 (23.01.2021), vikins (23.01.2021), vikost (26.01.2021), werwolf79 (24.01.2021), Александр_Д (02.02.2021), Вутш (25.01.2021), Кирилл Мухмэн (24.01.2021), охотник 2013 (23.01.2021), Стасн (25.01.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (23.01.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 22.01 по 29.01.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,168114,168114,29.01.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,141090,141090,29.01.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7136,7136,28.01.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,48836,48836,29.01.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70302,70302,29.01.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7118,7118,29.01.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2257,2257,29.01.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,28.01.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13825,13825,29.01.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14794,14794,29.01.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33061,33061,29.01  .2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,29.01.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2868,2868,29.01.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31462,31462,29.01.2021,=HOST

----------

Alex_AZM (30.01.2021), bsnm10 (30.01.2021), dadu001 (06.02.2021), Gagaran (29.01.2021), guesswho (03.02.2021), kogg (30.01.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), sseennsseeii (30.01.2021), unknown13 (31.01.2021), VladisSLAW (29.01.2021), Zver27 (31.01.2021), Алла2019 (09.02.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (29.01.2021)

----------


## yatcina

Обновление региональных баз с 01.01.2021г. по 16.01.2021 г.​
*Скрытый текст*RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,112845,112845,30.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,260005,260005,30.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,135766,135766,30.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,149263,149263,30.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,53679,53679,30.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,44095,44095,30.01.2021,=HOST
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),25970,25970,30.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),11979,11979,30.01.2021,=HOS  T

*Скрытый текст*Ссылка

----------

A.Blunder (31.01.2021), BPAvel (31.01.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), osv10 (31.01.2021), scorpion-9 (01.02.2021), termodetal (31.01.2021), werwolf79 (31.01.2021), Вутш (20.02.2021), Марина262626 (07.02.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (31.01.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 25.01. по 30.01.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),375356,375356,30.01.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,686702,686702,30.01.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,56128,56128,30.01.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,209784,209784,30.01.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,307538,307538,30.01.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,237324,237324,30.01.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,556633,556633,30.01.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,49566,49566,30.01.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,30.01.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2276,2276,30.01.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,30.01.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,653611,653611,30.01.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,72232,72232,30.01.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,97952,97952,30.01.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,111825,111825,30.01.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,117481,117481,30.01.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,171799,171799,30.01.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,370790,370790,30.01.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,194156,194156,30.01.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,240627,240627,30.01.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,163221,163221,30.01.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,221977,221977,30.01.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,129571,129571,30.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,108407,108407,30.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,110302,110302,30.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,73442,73442,30.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,91772,91772,30.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,99718,99718,30.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,77413,77413,30.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,165881,165881,30.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,130431,130431,30.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,180420,180420,30.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,139486,139486,30.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,327914,327914,30.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,109767,109767,30.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,203966,203966,30.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,66075,66075,30.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,254103,254103,30.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,166959,166959,30.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,116978,116978,30.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,82287,82287,30.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,19909,19909,30.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,33736,33736,30.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,25718,25718,30.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,23875,23875,30.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,26353,26353,30.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,10115,10115,30.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,34257,34257,30.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,21289,21289,30.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,26131,26131,30.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,13356,13356,30.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,3076,3076,30.01.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,13945,13945,30.01.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,359810,359810,30.01.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1332150,1332150,30.01.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,269065,269065,30.01.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,187000,187000,30.01.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,99427,99427,30.01.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,435904,435904,30.01.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,262665,262665,30.01.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,287594,287594,30.01.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,133883,133883,30.01.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,3611,3611,30.01.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,1980758,1980758,30.01.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,166346,166346,30.01.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,196440,196440,30.01.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,77011,77011,30.01.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,102,102,30.01.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,30.01.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,30.01.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,30.01.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),201319,201319,30.01.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,279142,279142,30.01.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,30.01.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,68,68,30.01.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,30.01.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),21857,21857,30.01.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,30.01.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),47488,47488,30.01.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,30.01.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,30.01.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,30.01.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,30.01.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,30.01.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,30.01.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,17,17,30.01.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,30.01.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,30.01.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,30.01.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,30.01.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,45,45,30.01.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,45,45,30.01.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,41,41,30.01.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,72,72,30.01.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4455,4455,30.01.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,132534,132534,30.01.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,95698,95698,30.01.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26305,26305,30.01.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,29277,29277,30.01.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,199094,199094,30.01  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,67155,67155,30.01.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32321,32321,30.01.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,88896,88896,30.01.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (06.02.2021), A.Blunder (15.02.2021), Alex_AZM (30.01.2021), antic (30.01.2021), asid2009 (31.01.2021), Astral-71 (08.02.2021), BPAvel (31.01.2021), D@nila (23.03.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (30.01.2021), egregor (30.01.2021), FredyCruger (31.01.2021), goldkobra (31.01.2021), grigorenko (30.01.2021), GriLlo (01.02.2021), henry723 (30.01.2021), Hider (31.01.2021), Hirvi (30.01.2021), IlyaAndr (31.01.2021), iskun (31.01.2021), KazAndreyK (30.01.2021), koland (11.03.2021), logdog (30.01.2021), lr_ (31.01.2021), MasterM (01.02.2021), max005 (30.01.2021), maydik68 (31.01.2021), MilSa (02.02.2021), nekristov (03.02.2021), Nektoto (31.01.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), Nortop (31.01.2021), osv10 (31.01.2021), Retep (31.01.2021), Roman795 (31.01.2021), rtsot (30.01.2021), SaranaAB (31.01.2021), SavageBambr (31.01.2021), scorpion-9 (01.02.2021), sergey_cherdyn (04.02.2021), SMveter (30.01.2021), sramotnik (31.01.2021), Step19 (16.02.2021), Step9 (09.03.2021), Tdutyb (31.01.2021), termodetal (31.01.2021), ufasinol (05.02.2021), up100 (31.01.2021), vikins (30.01.2021), vikost (01.02.2021), werwolf79 (31.01.2021), Марина262626 (07.02.2021), нюрочка (31.01.2021), охотник 2013 (03.02.2021), Патриция (31.01.2021), Стасн (03.02.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (31.01.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Регионы Приложения Беларусь с 16.01.2020 по 30.01.2021
торрент

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,48836,48836,29.01.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2868,2868,29.01.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33061,33061,29.01  .2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,28.01.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7136,7136,28.01.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13825,13825,29.01.2021,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,168114,168114,29.01.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,141090,141090,29.01.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31462,31462,29.01.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14794,14794,29.01.2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,14.01.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,19.01.2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,29.01.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2257,2257,29.01.2021,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7118,7118,29.01.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70302,70302,29.01.2021,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),375356,375356,30.01.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,209784,209784,29.01.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,307538,307538,29.01.2021,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),5930,5930,24.01.2021,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),22738,22738,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),9848,9848,29.01.2021,=HOST
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),30846,30846,28.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),12908,12908,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),24744,24744,28.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),26070,26070,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),17120,17120,30.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),50910,50910,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),38600,38600,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),47170,47170,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),56114,56114,30.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),11880,11880,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),19566,19566,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),49566,49566,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),21997,21997,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),13452,13452,21.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),5293,5293,28.01.2021,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),21777,21777,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),12841,12841,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13117,13117,21.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18371,18371,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),6953,6953,27.01.2021,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),7525,7525,29.01.2021,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),18742,18742,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),29860,29860,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),11759,11759,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),26130,26130,28.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),9879,9879,29.01.2021,=HOST
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19070,19070,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),26593,26593,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),15763,15763,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),11671,11671,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),32191,32191,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),28727,28727,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),35398,35398,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),69085,69085,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),33894,33894,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10028,10028,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),37788,37788,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),8162,8162,29.01.2021,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7445,7445,20.01.2021,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),10815,10815,28.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),9884,9884,29.01.2021,=HOST
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),13580,13580,28.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),18856,18856,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16180,16180,28.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),29700,29700,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),6030,6030,29.01.2021,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12008,12008,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),54056,54056,28.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),7484,7484,28.01.2021,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),4382,4382,28.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,154617,154617,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,115413,115413,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,96274,96274,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,154373,154373,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,156382,156382,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,165363,165363,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,138159,138159,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,94433,94433,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,136293,136293,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,126894,126894,30.01.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW058,Ангарск,19125,19125,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,108015,108015,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,295322,295322,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,155902,155902,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,323876,323876,30.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,56676,56676,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,171856,171856,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,126597,126597,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,122183,122183,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,104508,104508,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,149618,149618,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,189449,189449,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,186030,186030,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,134986,134986,30.01.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,53796,53796,28.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,261101,261101,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,71130,71130,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,144417,144417,29.01.2021,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,163109,163109,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,93600,93600,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,181156,181156,22.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,200664,200664,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,220453,220453,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,101392,101392,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,108875,108875,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,230010,230010,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,89159,89159,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,65571,65571,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,53604,53604,30.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,107420,107420,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,111596,111596,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,155096,155096,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,167019,167019,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),30658,30658,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),82357,82357,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,64835,64835,28.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,139935,139935,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,93216,93216,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,33416,33416,28.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,60042,60042,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,113278,113278,28.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW288,Республика Казахстан,49090,49090,30.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,79248,79248,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,77498,77498,31.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,94460,94460,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,95111,95111,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,39712,39712,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,79796,79796,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,67629,67629,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,136643,136643,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,153742,153742,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,148872,148872,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,117020,117020,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,105864,105864,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,57755,57755,22.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,45005,45005,18.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,11721,11721,27.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,77789,77789,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,178465,178465,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,90577,90577,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,68096,68096,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,21367,21367,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,31035,31035,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,100895,100895,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,94580,94580,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,25304,25304,28.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,143271,143271,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,20109,20109,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,63381,63381,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,68648,68648,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,145793,145793,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,145632,145632,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,47400,47400,25.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,44279,44279,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,225074,225074,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,16149,16149,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,75281,75281,29.01.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,237324,237324,30.01.2021,=HOST

----------

71alek (02.04.2021), Alain1988 (03.02.2021), Alex_AZM (31.01.2021), BPAvel (31.01.2021), egregor (14.02.2021), Gagaran (14.02.2021), MilSa (02.02.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), osv10 (31.01.2021), SergeBY (05.02.2021), sergey_cherdyn (04.02.2021), staravoitau (13.02.2021), ufasinol (13.02.2021), vikost (01.02.2021), VladisSLAW (02.02.2021), охотник 2013 (03.02.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Ежемесячное обновление федеральных баз с 01.01.2021 по 30.01.2021
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,129571,129571,29.01.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,117481,117481,22.01.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,370790,370790,29.01.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,194156,194156,22.01.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,653611,653611,29.01.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,163221,163221,22.01.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,240627,240627,22.01.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,221977,221977,22.01.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,111825,111825,22.01.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,97952,97952,22.01.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,171799,171799,22.01.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,132534,132534,29.01.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4455,4455,27.01.2021,=HOST
ESU,Документы СССР,49566,49566,27.01.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,556633,556633,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
INT,Международное право,32321,32321,29.01.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,28.01.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,28.01.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,41,41,28.01.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,45,45,28.01.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,72,72,28.01.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,28.01.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,45,45,28.01.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,28.01.2021,=HOST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,28.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,33736,33736,29.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,25718,25718,29.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,23875,23875,29.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,26353,26353,29.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,10115,10115,29.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,34257,34257,29.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,21289,21289,29.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,26131,26131,29.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,13356,13356,29.01.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,3076,3076,29.01.2021,=HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),375356,375356,30.01.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,1980758,1980758,29.01.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,88896,88896,29.01.2021,=H  OST
MLAW,Москва Проф,209784,209784,29.01.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,307538,307538,29.01.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,3611,3611,27.01.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,28.01.2021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,29277,29277,28.01.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,95698,95698,29.01.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,686702,686702,29.01.2021,=HOST
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,279142,279142,28.01.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,68,68,29.01.2021,=HOST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,29.01.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,29.01.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,29.01.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),47488,47488,29.01.2021,=HO  ST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,17,17,29.01.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,29.01.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,29.01.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,29.01.2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,67155,67155,29.01.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,102,102,29.01.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,29.01.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,28.01.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,199094,199094,29.01  .2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,29.01.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2276,2276,29.01.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,29.01.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,29.01.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,77011,77011,26.01.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,29.01.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),21857,21857,28.01.2021,=HO  ST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),201319,201319,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,108407,108407,29.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,110302,110302,29.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,73442,73442,25.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,91772,91772,29.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,99718,99718,29.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,77413,77413,29.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,165881,165881,29.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,130431,130431,29.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,180420,180420,29.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,139486,139486,29.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,327914,327914,24.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,109767,109767,29.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,203966,203966,29.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,66075,66075,29.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,254103,254103,25.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,166959,166959,29.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,116978,116978,29.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,82287,82287,29.01.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,19909,19909,29.01.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,196440,196440,25.01.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,56128,56128,29.01.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,166346,166346,26.01.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,72232,72232,29.01.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,13945,13945,29.01.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1332150,1332150,29.01.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,133883,133883,29.01.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,359810,359810,29.01.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,435904,435904,29.01.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,287594,287594,29.01.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,99427,99427,29.01.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,269065,269065,29.01.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,187000,187000,29.01.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,262665,262665,29.01.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,237324,237324,30.01.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26305,26305,26.01.2  021,=HOST

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 01.01.2021 по 30.01.2021
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),375356,375356,30.01.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,209784,209784,29.01.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,307538,307538,29.01.2021,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),5930,5930,24.01.2021,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),22738,22738,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),9848,9848,29.01.2021,=HOST
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),30846,30846,28.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),12908,12908,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),24744,24744,28.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),26070,26070,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),17120,17120,30.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),50910,50910,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),38600,38600,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),47170,47170,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),56114,56114,30.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),11880,11880,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),19566,19566,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),49566,49566,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),21997,21997,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),13452,13452,21.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),5293,5293,28.01.2021,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),21777,21777,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),12841,12841,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13117,13117,21.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18371,18371,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),6953,6953,27.01.2021,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),7525,7525,29.01.2021,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),18742,18742,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),29860,29860,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),11759,11759,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),26130,26130,28.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),9879,9879,29.01.2021,=HOST
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19070,19070,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),26593,26593,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),15763,15763,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),11671,11671,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),32191,32191,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),28727,28727,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),35398,35398,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),69085,69085,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),33894,33894,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10028,10028,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),37788,37788,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),8162,8162,29.01.2021,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7445,7445,20.01.2021,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),10815,10815,28.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),9884,9884,29.01.2021,=HOST
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),13580,13580,28.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),18856,18856,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16180,16180,28.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),29700,29700,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),6030,6030,29.01.2021,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12008,12008,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),54056,54056,28.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),7484,7484,28.01.2021,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),4382,4382,28.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,154617,154617,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,115413,115413,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,96274,96274,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,154373,154373,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,156382,156382,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,165363,165363,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,138159,138159,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,94433,94433,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,136293,136293,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,126894,126894,30.01.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW058,Ангарск,19102,19102,22.01.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,108015,108015,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,295322,295322,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,155902,155902,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,323876,323876,30.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,56676,56676,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,171856,171856,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,126597,126597,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,122183,122183,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,104508,104508,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,149618,149618,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,189449,189449,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,186030,186030,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,134986,134986,30.01.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,53796,53796,28.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,261101,261101,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,71130,71130,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,144417,144417,29.01.2021,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,163109,163109,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,93600,93600,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,181156,181156,22.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,200664,200664,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,220453,220453,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,101392,101392,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,108875,108875,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,230010,230010,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,89159,89159,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,65571,65571,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,53604,53604,30.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,107420,107420,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,111596,111596,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,155096,155096,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,167019,167019,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),30658,30658,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),82357,82357,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,64835,64835,28.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,139935,139935,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,93216,93216,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,33416,33416,28.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,60042,60042,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,113278,113278,28.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW288,Республика Казахстан,49090,49090,30.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,79248,79248,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,77498,77498,31.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,94460,94460,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,95111,95111,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,39712,39712,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,79796,79796,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,67629,67629,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,136643,136643,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,153742,153742,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,148872,148872,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,117020,117020,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,105864,105864,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,57755,57755,22.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,45005,45005,18.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,11721,11721,27.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,77789,77789,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,178465,178465,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,90577,90577,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,68096,68096,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,21367,21367,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,31035,31035,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,100895,100895,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,94580,94580,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,25304,25304,28.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,143271,143271,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,20109,20109,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,63381,63381,29.01.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,68648,68648,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,145793,145793,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,145632,145632,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,47400,47400,25.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,44279,44279,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,225074,225074,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,16149,16149,29.01.2021,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,75281,75281,29.01.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,237324,237324,30.01.2021,=HOST

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 01.01.2021 по 30.01.2021
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,48836,48836,29.01.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2868,2868,29.01.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33061,33061,29.01  .2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,28.01.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7136,7136,28.01.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13825,13825,29.01.2021,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,168114,168114,29.01.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,141090,141090,29.01.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31462,31462,29.01.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14794,14794,29.01.2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,14.01.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,19.01.2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,29.01.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2257,2257,29.01.2021,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7118,7118,29.01.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70302,70302,29.01.2021,  =HOST

----------

71alek (02.04.2021), A.Blunder (15.02.2021), aes0nne (04.02.2021), Alex_AZM (03.02.2021), Allochcka (05.04.2021), BPAvel (06.02.2021), D@nila (23.03.2021), DDT2015 (07.02.2021), fasdum (15.02.2021), Gagaran (14.02.2021), KOR.AL (04.02.2021), lr_ (07.02.2021), Mariamy2004 (21.04.2021), ml0000 (11.02.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), osv10 (04.02.2021), Phantom63rus (05.02.2021), pifghd12 (04.02.2021), Retep (04.02.2021), rtsot (03.02.2021), SergeBY (05.02.2021), staravoitau (13.02.2021), Step19 (16.02.2021), Trinitty (10.02.2021), ufasinol (05.02.2021), VladisSLAW (03.02.2021), Вутш (07.02.2021), Марина262626 (04.02.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (04.02.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь с 29.01 по 05.02.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,168303,168303,05.02.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,141251,141251,05.02.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7143,7143,05.02.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,49021,49021,05.02.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70337,70337,05.02.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7132,7132,05.02.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2259,2259,05.02.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,05.02.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13828,13828,05.02.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14819,14819,05.02.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33091,33091,05.02  .2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,05.02.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2868,2868,05.02.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31513,31513,05.02.2021,=HOST

----------

-Skromniy- (06.02.2021), Alex_AZM (05.02.2021), bsnm10 (07.02.2021), dadu001 (06.02.2021), DDT2015 (07.02.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (08.02.2021), Gagaran (05.02.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), privetpavlo (21.02.2021), SergeBY (05.02.2021), SerNikAnt (17.02.2021), staravoitau (13.02.2021), Trinitty (10.02.2021), unknown13 (07.02.2021), VladisSLAW (05.02.2021), Zver27 (07.02.2021), охотник 2013 (08.02.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (06.02.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 25.01-05.02

Статистика
*
BELAW,Беларусь,168303,168303,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,141251,141251,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7143,7143,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,49021,49021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70337,70337,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7132,7132,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2259,2259,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13828,13828,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14819,14819,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33091,33091,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2868,2868,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31513,31513,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

Alain1988 (08.02.2021), Alex_AZM (06.02.2021), artem31 (15.02.2021), asj9706 (08.02.2021), bravoasu (08.02.2021), guesswho (15.02.2021), Letka17 (09.02.2021), levin_minsk (19.02.2021), Natasha-life (12.03.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), Nikols-Nikols (16.02.2021), n_ivanovv (08.02.2021), privetpavlo (21.02.2021), rimma29 (12.02.2021), sd-red (11.02.2021), SergeBY (09.02.2021), SerNikAnt (17.02.2021), staravoitau (13.02.2021), Trinitty (10.02.2021), unknown13 (07.02.2021), VladisSLAW (06.02.2021), Виктор1979 (10.02.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (06.02.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 01.02. по 06.02.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),376174,376174,06.02.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,688159,688159,06.02.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,56279,56279,06.02.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,209958,209958,06.02.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,308059,308059,06.02.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,237639,237639,06.02.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,557292,557292,06.02.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,49609,49609,06.02.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,06.02.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2304,2304,06.02.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,06.02.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,654214,654214,06.02.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,72551,72551,06.02.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,98127,98127,06.02.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,111923,111923,06.02.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,117636,117636,06.02.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,172058,172058,06.02.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,371360,371360,06.02.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,194313,194313,06.02.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,240956,240956,06.02.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,163471,163471,06.02.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,222255,222255,06.02.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,129692,129692,06.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,108592,108592,06.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,110450,110450,06.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,73577,73577,06.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,91935,91935,06.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,99864,99864,06.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,77533,77533,06.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,166188,166188,06.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,130585,130585,06.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,180696,180696,06.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,139669,139669,06.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,328495,328495,06.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,109993,109993,06.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,204380,204380,06.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,66179,66179,06.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,254705,254705,06.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,167347,167347,06.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,117129,117129,06.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,82369,82369,06.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,19987,19987,06.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,34417,34417,06.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,26282,26282,06.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,24404,24404,06.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,27828,27828,06.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,10328,10328,06.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,34729,34729,06.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,22159,22159,06.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,26813,26813,06.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,13721,13721,06.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,3142,3142,06.02.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,14293,14293,06.02.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,359896,359896,06.02.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1333985,1333985,06.02.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,269378,269378,06.02.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,187074,187074,06.02.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,99467,99467,06.02.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,436184,436184,06.02.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,262837,262837,06.02.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,287685,287685,06.02.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,133897,133897,06.02.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,3691,3691,06.02.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,1984470,1984470,06.02.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,166637,166637,06.02.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,196610,196610,06.02.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,77132,77132,06.02.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,103,103,06.02.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,06.02.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,06.02.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,06.02.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),201498,201498,06.02.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,279738,279738,06.02.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,06.02.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,70,70,06.02.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,06.02.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),21872,21872,06.02.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,06.02.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),47753,47753,06.02.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,06.02.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,06.02.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,06.02.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,06.02.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,06.02.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,06.02.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,17,17,06.02.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,06.02.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,06.02.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,06.02.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,06.02.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,45,45,06.02.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,45,45,06.02.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,42,42,06.02.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,72,72,06.02.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4456,4456,06.02.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,132658,132658,06.02.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,95760,95760,06.02.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26348,26348,06.02.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,29311,29311,06.02.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,199300,199300,06.02  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,67470,67470,06.02.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32352,32352,06.02.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,88921,88921,06.02.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (14.02.2021), A.Blunder (15.02.2021), Alex_AZM (06.02.2021), alkila (06.02.2021), antic (13.02.2021), asid2009 (06.02.2021), Astral-71 (08.02.2021), BPAvel (08.02.2021), D@nila (23.03.2021), dchk1 (11.02.2021), egregor (07.02.2021), goldkobra (07.02.2021), grigorenko (12.02.2021), henry723 (06.02.2021), Hider (16.02.2021), Hirvi (06.02.2021), IlyaAndr (07.02.2021), lr_ (07.02.2021), malevan (06.02.2021), mang (06.02.2021), Mariamy2004 (21.04.2021), MasterM (08.02.2021), max005 (08.02.2021), maydik68 (06.02.2021), MilSa (09.02.2021), Nadegda38 (13.02.2021), nekristov (10.02.2021), Nektoto (07.02.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), Nortop (07.02.2021), osv10 (07.02.2021), Phantom63rus (08.02.2021), pifghd12 (08.02.2021), privetpavlo (21.02.2021), Retep (14.02.2021), Roman795 (06.02.2021), sandyr (08.02.2021), SavageBambr (07.02.2021), scorpion-9 (08.02.2021), sergey_cherdyn (10.02.2021), smenalab (07.02.2021), sramotnik (06.02.2021), Step19 (16.02.2021), Step9 (09.03.2021), Tdutyb (08.02.2021), ufasinol (07.02.2021), vikins (06.02.2021), vikost (08.02.2021), werwolf79 (07.02.2021), Александр_Д (06.04.2021), Вутш (07.02.2021), Кирилл Мухмэн (07.02.2021), Марина262626 (07.02.2021), нюрочка (08.02.2021), охотник 2013 (08.02.2021), Патриция (08.02.2021), Стасн (08.02.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (07.02.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 05.02 по 12.02.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,168439,168439,12.02.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,141427,141427,12.02.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7144,7144,11.02.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,49129,49129,12.02.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70408,70408,12.02.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7148,7148,12.02.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2261,2261,12.02.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,12.02.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13832,13832,12.02.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14855,14855,12.02.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33113,33113,12.02  .2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,09.02.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,12.02.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2868,2868,12.02.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31547,31547,12.02.2021,=HOST

----------

Alex_AZM (13.02.2021), bsnm10 (14.02.2021), dadu001 (14.02.2021), Gagaran (12.02.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), privetpavlo (21.02.2021), SergeBY (19.02.2021), staravoitau (13.02.2021), unknown13 (14.02.2021), VladisSLAW (12.02.2021), Zver27 (13.02.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 08.02. по 13.02.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),376882,376882,13.02.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,689590,689590,13.02.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,56406,56406,13.02.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,210086,210086,13.02.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,308634,308634,13.02.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,237956,237956,13.02.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,557888,557888,13.02.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,49652,49652,13.02.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,13.02.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2304,2304,13.02.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,13.02.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,654954,654954,13.02.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,72887,72887,13.02.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,98290,98290,13.02.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,112062,112062,13.02.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,117770,117770,13.02.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,172306,172306,13.02.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,371854,371854,13.02.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,194627,194627,13.02.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,241323,241323,13.02.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,163751,163751,13.02.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,222574,222574,13.02.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,129859,129859,13.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,108748,108748,13.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,110625,110625,13.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,73689,73689,13.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,92065,92065,13.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,100002,100002,13.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,77689,77689,13.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,166545,166545,13.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,130869,130869,13.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,180967,180967,13.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,139823,139823,13.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,329214,329214,13.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,110185,110185,13.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,204700,204700,13.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,66343,66343,13.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,255252,255252,13.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,167709,167709,13.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,117323,117323,13.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,82586,82586,13.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,20053,20053,13.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,35161,35161,13.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,27362,27362,13.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,24948,24948,13.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,29477,29477,13.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,10469,10469,13.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,35084,35084,13.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,22569,22569,13.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,27648,27648,13.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,14231,14231,13.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,3195,3195,13.02.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,14564,14564,13.02.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,360001,360001,13.02.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1335501,1335501,13.02.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,269559,269559,13.02.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,187153,187153,13.02.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,99671,99671,13.02.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,436333,436333,13.02.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,262952,262952,13.02.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,287768,287768,13.02.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,133913,133913,13.02.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,3771,3771,13.02.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,1988032,1988032,13.02.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,166787,166787,13.02.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,196720,196720,13.02.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,77229,77229,13.02.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,104,104,13.02.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,13.02.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,13.02.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,13.02.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),201724,201724,13.02.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,280124,280124,13.02.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,13.02.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,70,70,13.02.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,13.02.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),21891,21891,13.02.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,13.02.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),47926,47926,13.02.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,13.02.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,13.02.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,13.02.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,13.02.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,13.02.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,13.02.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,17,17,13.02.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,13.02.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,13.02.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,13.02.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,13.02.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,45,45,13.02.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,48,48,13.02.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,42,42,13.02.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,72,72,13.02.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4457,4457,13.02.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,132799,132799,13.02.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,95791,95791,13.02.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26372,26372,13.02.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,29340,29340,13.02.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,199745,199745,13.02  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,67788,67788,13.02.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32385,32385,13.02.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,88952,88952,13.02.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (14.02.2021), A.Blunder (15.02.2021), Alex_AZM (13.02.2021), antic (13.02.2021), asid2009 (15.02.2021), Astral-71 (15.02.2021), BPAvel (23.02.2021), D@nila (23.03.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (13.02.2021), egregor (14.02.2021), fasdum (15.02.2021), goshaw (14.02.2021), grigorenko (14.02.2021), GriLlo (16.02.2021), henry723 (13.02.2021), Hider (16.02.2021), IlyaAndr (15.02.2021), KazAndreyK (14.02.2021), logdog (13.02.2021), lr_ (15.02.2021), m210 (14.02.2021), mang (13.02.2021), MasterM (15.02.2021), max005 (15.02.2021), maydik68 (14.02.2021), MilSa (15.02.2021), Nektoto (14.02.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), osv10 (14.02.2021), pifghd12 (13.02.2021), privetpavlo (21.02.2021), Retep (14.02.2021), Roman795 (13.02.2021), rtsot (13.02.2021), sandyr (15.02.2021), SaranaAB (21.02.2021), scorpion-9 (16.02.2021), sergey_cherdyn (14.02.2021), smenalab (13.02.2021), SMveter (13.02.2021), sramotnik (13.02.2021), Step19 (16.02.2021), Step9 (09.03.2021), Tdutyb (17.02.2021), ufasinol (13.02.2021), vexer206 (14.02.2021), vikins (13.02.2021), vikost (15.02.2021), werwolf79 (14.02.2021), Александр_Д (06.04.2021), Вутш (15.02.2021), Марина262626 (14.02.2021), охотник 2013 (15.02.2021), Патриция (17.02.2021), Стасн (15.02.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (18.02.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы Приложения Беларусь с 30.01 по 13.02.2021
торрент

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,49129,49129,12.02.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2868,2868,12.02.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33113,33113,12.02  .2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,12.02.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7144,7144,11.02.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13832,13832,12.02.2021,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,168439,168439,12.02.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,141427,141427,12.02.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31547,31547,12.02.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14855,14855,12.02.2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,09.02.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,12.02.2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,29.01.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2261,2261,12.02.2021,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7148,7148,12.02.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70408,70408,12.02.2021,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),376882,376882,13.02.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,210086,210086,12.02.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,308634,308634,12.02.2021,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),5950,5950,08.02.2021,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),22826,22826,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),9927,9927,12.02.2021,=HOST
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),30973,30973,11.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),12955,12955,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),24818,24818,11.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),26130,26130,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),17273,17273,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),50990,50990,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),38648,38648,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),47310,47310,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),56530,56530,13.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),11986,11986,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),19610,19610,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),49655,49655,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),22032,22032,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),13452,13452,21.01.2021,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),5413,5413,11.02.2021,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),21816,21816,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),12861,12861,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13142,13142,05.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18392,18392,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),7004,7004,11.02.2021,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),7536,7536,12.02.2021,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),18770,18770,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),29960,29960,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),11913,11913,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),26203,26203,10.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),9897,9897,12.02.2021,=HOST
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19090,19090,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),26658,26658,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),15816,15816,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),11701,11701,05.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),32305,32305,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),28794,28794,11.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),35441,35441,09.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),69367,69367,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),33964,33964,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10051,10051,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),37928,37928,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),8190,8190,11.02.2021,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7447,7447,04.02.2021,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),10897,10897,11.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),9931,9931,11.02.2021,=HOST
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),13700,13700,11.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),18892,18892,11.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16191,16191,09.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),29900,29900,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),6112,6112,12.02.2021,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12048,12048,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),54209,54209,11.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),7508,7508,11.02.2021,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),4512,4512,11.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,154986,154986,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,115770,115770,11.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,96610,96610,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,154951,154951,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,156866,156866,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,166049,166049,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,138709,138709,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,94655,94655,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,136832,136832,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,127185,127185,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW058,Ангарск,19145,19145,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,108238,108238,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,296585,296585,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,156534,156534,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,324968,324968,13.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,57040,57040,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,172338,172338,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,127018,127018,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,122495,122495,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,104779,104779,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,150034,150034,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,189988,189988,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,186742,186742,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,135521,135521,13.02.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,53908,53908,11.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,262132,262132,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,71465,71465,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,144865,144865,12.02.2021,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,163776,163776,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,93782,93782,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,181580,181580,05.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,201295,201295,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,221253,221253,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,101706,101706,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,109293,109293,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,231047,231047,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,89421,89421,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,65815,65815,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,53724,53724,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,107825,107825,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,111904,111904,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,155547,155547,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,167599,167599,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),30752,30752,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),82597,82597,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,64978,64978,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,140412,140412,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,93599,93599,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,33599,33599,11.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,60325,60325,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,113787,113787,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW288,Республика Казахстан,49110,49110,09.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,79487,79487,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,77859,77859,13.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,94664,94664,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,95471,95471,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,39818,39818,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,80032,80032,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,67790,67790,11.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,137038,137038,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,154114,154114,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,149367,149367,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,117154,117154,11.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,106209,106209,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,57994,57994,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,45159,45159,07.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,11748,11748,11.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,78028,78028,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,178790,178790,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,90832,90832,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,68261,68261,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,21509,21509,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,31135,31135,11.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,101265,101265,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,94745,94745,09.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,25376,25376,11.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,143874,143874,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,20147,20147,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,63837,63837,12.02.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,68845,68845,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,146356,146356,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,145907,145907,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,47620,47620,08.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,44433,44433,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,225917,225917,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,16253,16253,12.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,75483,75483,12.02.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,237956,237956,13.02.2021,=HOST

----------

-Skromniy- (15.02.2021), 71alek (02.04.2021), Alain1988 (15.02.2021), Alex_AZM (14.02.2021), BPAvel (23.02.2021), D@nila (30.03.2021), fasdum (15.02.2021), KazAndreyK (15.02.2021), lr_ (15.02.2021), MilSa (15.02.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), osv10 (14.02.2021), privetpavlo (21.02.2021), SergeBY (19.02.2021), sergey_cherdyn (15.02.2021), SMveter (14.02.2021), ufasinol (15.02.2021), vikost (15.02.2021), VladisSLAW (16.02.2021), Вутш (15.02.2021), охотник 2013 (15.02.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (20.02.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 12.02 по 19.02.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,168546,168546,20.02.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,141553,141553,20.02.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7150,7150,20.02.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,49264,49264,20.02.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70462,70462,20.02.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7157,7157,20.02.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2262,2262,20.02.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,20.02.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13840,13840,20.02.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14872,14872,20.02.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33138,33138,20.02  .2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,20.02.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,20.02.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2873,2873,20.02.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31549,31549,20.02.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (26.02.2021), Alain1988 (22.02.2021), Alex_AZM (20.02.2021), bsnm10 (20.02.2021), dchk1 (21.02.2021), Gagaran (20.02.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), Pitgor (01.03.2021), privetpavlo (21.02.2021), SergeBY (20.02.2021), staravoitau (03.03.2021), unknown13 (28.02.2021), Zver27 (23.02.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 15.02. по 20.02.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),371384,371384,19.12.2020,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,679666,679666,18.12.2020,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,55604,55604,18.12.2020,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,208683,208683,18.12.2020,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,304913,304913,18.12.2020,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,235473,235473,19.12.2020,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,553239,553239,18.12.2020,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,49393,49393,16.12.2020,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,17.12.2020,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2252,2252,18.12.2020,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,18.12.2020,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,649848,649848,18.12.2020,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,70636,70636,18.12.2020,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,96724,96724,11.12.2020,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,111424,111424,11.12.2020,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,116952,116952,11.12.2020,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,170892,170892,11.12.2020,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,367885,367885,18.12.2020,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,193156,193156,11.12.2020,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,238873,238873,11.12.2020,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,162152,162152,11.12.2020,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,220866,220866,11.12.2020,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,128879,128879,18.12.2020,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,107524,107524,18.12.2020,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,109262,109262,18.12.2020,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,72781,72781,14.12.2020,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,90975,90975,18.12.2020,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,99026,99026,18.12.2020,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,76829,76829,18.12.2020,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,164112,164112,18.12.2020,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,129238,129238,18.12.2020,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,178793,178793,18.12.2020,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,138464,138464,18.12.2020,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,324480,324480,12.12.2020,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,108897,108897,18.12.2020,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,201725,201725,18.12.2020,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,65195,65195,18.12.2020,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,251229,251229,14.12.2020,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,165545,165545,18.12.2020,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,116217,116217,18.12.2020,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,81653,81653,18.12.2020,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,19630,19630,18.12.2020,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,30140,30140,18.12.2020,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,22684,22684,18.12.2020,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,21164,21164,18.12.2020,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,23760,23760,18.12.2020,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,9043,9043,18.12.2020,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,29982,29982,18.12.2020,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,18545,18545,18.12.2020,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,23689,23689,18.12.2020,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,12056,12056,18.12.2020,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,2889,2889,18.12.2020,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,12251,12251,18.12.2020,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,359299,359299,18.12.2020,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1318599,1318599,18.12.2020,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,268097,268097,18.12.2020,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,186656,186656,18.12.2020,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,98755,98755,18.12.2020,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,434920,434920,18.12.2020,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,261582,261582,18.12.2020,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,287160,287160,18.12.2020,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,133800,133800,18.12.2020,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,3211,3211,16.12.2020,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,1959306,1959306,18.12.2020,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,165516,165516,15.12.2020,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,195307,195307,14.12.2020,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,76441,76441,15.12.2020,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,102,102,18.12.2020,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,18.12.2020,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,18.12.2020,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,17.12.2020,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),200143,200143,18.12.2020,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,277826,277826,17.12.2020,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,17.12.2020,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,68,68,18.12.2020,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,17.12.2020,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),21676,21676,18.12.2020,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,17.12.2020,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),47107,47107,18.12.2020,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,18.12.2020,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,18.12.2020,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,18.12.2020,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,18.12.2020,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,18.12.2020,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,18.12.2020,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,17,17,18.12.2020,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,18.12.2020,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,18.12.2020,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,17.12.2020,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,17.12.2020,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,40,40,17.12.2020,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,44,44,17.12.2020,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,38,38,17.12.2020,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,72,72,17.12.2020,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4449,4449,16.12.2020,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,131633,131633,18.12.2020,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,95590,95590,18.12.2020,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26157,26157,15.12.2  020,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,29053,29053,17.12.2020,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,197945,197945,18.12  .2020,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,65921,65921,18.12.2020,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32165,32165,18.12.2020,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,88809,88809,18.12.2020,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (26.02.2021), -Skromniy- (25.02.2021), Alex_AZM (21.02.2021), antic (21.02.2021), Astral-71 (24.02.2021), BPAvel (23.02.2021), D@nila (24.03.2021), dchk1 (21.02.2021), DJIGITDag (28.06.2021), egregor (23.02.2021), goldkobra (21.02.2021), grigorenko (21.03.2021), GriLlo (24.02.2021), henry723 (21.02.2021), Hider (21.02.2021), KazAndreyK (21.02.2021), kogg (21.02.2021), logdog (21.02.2021), lr_ (27.02.2021), malevan (21.02.2021), mang (21.02.2021), MasterM (25.02.2021), max005 (24.02.2021), MilSa (24.02.2021), Nektoto (21.02.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), Nyas (21.02.2021), osv10 (22.02.2021), privetpavlo (21.02.2021), Retep (28.02.2021), Roman795 (20.02.2021), rtsot (21.02.2021), sandyr (24.02.2021), SaranaAB (21.02.2021), SavageBambr (23.02.2021), sergey_cherdyn (04.03.2021), smenalab (22.02.2021), sramotnik (20.02.2021), Step19 (21.03.2021), Step9 (09.03.2021), swhost (22.02.2021), Tacker (22.02.2021), ufasinol (21.02.2021), vexer206 (20.02.2021), vikins (20.02.2021), werwolf79 (21.02.2021), Александр_Д (06.04.2021), Борх Три Галки (21.02.2021), Вутш (21.02.2021), Марина262626 (21.02.2021), нюрочка (22.02.2021), охотник 2013 (24.02.2021), Патриция (25.02.2021), Стасн (24.02.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (20.02.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 08.02-19.02

Статистика
*
BELAW,Беларусь,168546,168546,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,141553,141553,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7150,7150,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,49264,49264,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70462,70462,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7157,7157,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2262,2262,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13840,13840,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14872,14872,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33138,33138,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2873,2873,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31549,31549,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (26.02.2021), Alain1988 (22.02.2021), artem31 (26.03.2021), asj9706 (22.02.2021), bravoasu (02.03.2021), Ges (01.03.2021), Letka17 (22.02.2021), Nichs06 (22.02.2021), Nikols-Nikols (09.03.2021), n_ivanovv (23.02.2021), privetpavlo (05.03.2021), rimma29 (22.02.2021), sd-red (03.05.2021), SergeBY (21.02.2021), staravoitau (21.02.2021), Trinitty (21.03.2021), Виктор1979 (24.02.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (22.02.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 19.02 по 26.02.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,168717,168717,26.02.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,141684,141684,26.02.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7163,7163,25.02.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,49396,49396,26.02.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70511,70511,26.02.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7165,7165,24.02.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2263,2263,25.02.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,26.02.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13850,13850,26.02.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14900,14900,26.02.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33176,33176,26.02  .2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,25.02.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2873,2873,25.02.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31561,31561,26.02.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (13.03.2021), Alain1988 (01.03.2021), Alex_AZM (27.02.2021), bsnm10 (28.02.2021), Gagaran (26.02.2021), Ges (01.03.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), Pitgor (01.03.2021), privetpavlo (05.03.2021), SergeBY (26.02.2021), unknown13 (28.02.2021), VladisSLAW (07.03.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (26.02.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 24.02. по 27.02.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),377968,377968,27.02.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,692343,692343,27.02.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,56692,56692,27.02.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,210297,210297,27.02.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,309541,309541,27.02.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,238402,238402,27.02.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,558836,558836,27.02.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,49717,49717,27.02.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,27.02.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2322,2322,27.02.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,27.02.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,656718,656718,27.02.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,73569,73569,27.02.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,372667,372667,27.02.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,130172,130172,27.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,109033,109033,27.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,110943,110943,27.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,74066,74066,27.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,92322,92322,27.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,100309,100309,27.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,77914,77914,27.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,167132,167132,27.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,131381,131381,27.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,181520,181520,27.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,140162,140162,27.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,330779,330779,27.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,110574,110574,27.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,205550,205550,27.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,66562,66562,27.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,256361,256361,27.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,168166,168166,27.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,117657,117657,27.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,82824,82824,27.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,20180,20180,27.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,36568,36568,27.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,28111,28111,27.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,26082,26082,27.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,30990,30990,27.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,10858,10858,27.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,36288,36288,27.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,23828,23828,27.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,28650,28650,27.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,14719,14719,27.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,3313,3313,27.02.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,15109,15109,27.02.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,360221,360221,27.02.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1339662,1339662,27.02.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,270039,270039,27.02.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,187407,187407,27.02.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,99787,99787,27.02.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,436716,436716,27.02.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,263216,263216,27.02.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,287951,287951,27.02.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,133950,133950,27.02.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,3931,3931,27.02.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,1995442,1995442,27.02.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,167090,167090,27.02.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,196941,196941,27.02.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,77533,77533,27.02.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,104,104,27.02.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,27.02.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,27.02.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,27.02.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),202154,202154,27.02.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,280892,280892,27.02.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,27.02.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,71,71,27.02.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,27.02.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),21957,21957,27.02.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,27.02.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),48115,48115,27.02.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,27.02.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,27.02.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,27.02.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,27.02.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,27.02.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,27.02.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,17,17,27.02.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,27.02.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,27.02.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,27.02.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,27.02.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,45,45,27.02.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,48,48,27.02.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,42,42,27.02.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,72,72,27.02.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4459,4459,27.02.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,133025,133025,27.02.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,95837,95837,27.02.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26441,26441,27.02.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,29405,29405,27.02.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,200426,200426,27.02  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,68225,68225,27.02.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32441,32441,27.02.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,88982,88982,27.02.2021,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (13.03.2021), -Skromniy- (02.03.2021), Alex_AZM (27.02.2021), antic (27.02.2021), asid2009 (27.02.2021), Astral-71 (01.03.2021), BPAvel (28.02.2021), dchk1 (02.03.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (27.02.2021), egregor (02.03.2021), goldkobra (28.02.2021), grigorenko (21.03.2021), henry723 (27.02.2021), Hider (05.03.2021), Hirvi (28.02.2021), iskun (27.02.2021), KazAndreyK (28.02.2021), kogg (28.02.2021), lr_ (27.02.2021), mang (28.02.2021), max005 (28.02.2021), maydik68 (27.02.2021), MilSa (12.03.2021), Nektoto (28.02.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), Nortop (28.02.2021), Nyas (28.02.2021), osv10 (28.02.2021), privetpavlo (05.03.2021), Retep (28.02.2021), rtsot (07.03.2021), sandyr (01.03.2021), SavageBambr (28.02.2021), sergey_cherdyn (04.03.2021), smenalab (28.02.2021), SMveter (28.02.2021), sramotnik (27.02.2021), Step19 (21.03.2021), Step9 (09.03.2021), Tacker (27.02.2021), Tdutyb (10.03.2021), ufasinol (28.02.2021), vexer206 (28.02.2021), vikins (27.02.2021), vikost (01.03.2021), vrnunya (01.03.2021), werwolf79 (28.02.2021), Александр_Д (06.04.2021), Вутш (28.02.2021), Марина262626 (01.03.2021), нюрочка (27.02.2021), Патриция (02.03.2021), Стасн (01.03.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (28.02.2021)

----------


## yatcina

Обновление региональных баз с 17.01.2021г. по 13.02.2021 г.​
*Скрытый текст*RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,113787,113787,28.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,136832,136832,28.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,262132,262132,28.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,44433,44433,28.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,53908,53908,28.02.2021,=HOST
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),26130,26130,28.02.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW091,Томская область,150034,150034,28.02.2021,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12048,12048,28.02.2021,=HOS  T
*Скрытый текст*https://yadi.sk/d/EfSBg6mkRXyLsA

----------

(ИльФ) (13.03.2021), A.Blunder (28.02.2021), BPAvel (28.02.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), osv10 (28.02.2021), privetpavlo (05.03.2021), vikost (01.03.2021), Вутш (28.02.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Ежемесячное обновление федеральных баз с 01.02.2021 по 27.02.2021
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,130172,130172,26.02.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,118015,118015,19.02.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,372667,372667,26.02.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,195096,195096,19.02.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,656718,656718,26.02.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,164273,164273,19.02.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,242012,242012,19.02.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,223162,223162,19.02.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,112333,112333,19.02.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,98596,98596,19.02.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,172753,172753,19.02.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,133025,133025,26.02.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4459,4459,20.02.2021,=HOST
ESU,Документы СССР,49717,49717,24.02.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,558836,558836,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
INT,Международное право,32441,32441,26.02.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,25.02.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,25.02.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,42,42,25.02.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,45,45,25.02.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,72,72,25.02.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,25.02.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,48,48,25.02.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,25.02.2021,=HOST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,25.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,36568,36568,26.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,28111,28111,26.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,26082,26082,26.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,30990,30990,26.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,10858,10858,26.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,36288,36288,26.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,23828,23828,26.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,28650,28650,26.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,14719,14719,26.02.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,3313,3313,26.02.2021,=HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),377968,377968,27.02.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,1995442,1995442,26.02.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,88982,88982,26.02.2021,=H  OST
MLAW,Москва Проф,210297,210297,26.02.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,309541,309541,26.02.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,3931,3931,24.02.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,25.02.2021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,29405,29405,24.02.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,95837,95837,26.02.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,692343,692343,26.02.2021,=HOST
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,280892,280892,26.02.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,71,71,26.02.2021,=HOST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,26.02.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,26.02.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,26.02.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),48115,48115,26.02.2021,=HO  ST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,17,17,26.02.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,26.02.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,26.02.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,26.02.2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,68225,68225,26.02.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,104,104,26.02.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,26.02.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,25.02.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,200426,200426,26.02  .2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,26.02.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2322,2322,26.02.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,26.02.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,26.02.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,77533,77533,24.02.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,26.02.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),21957,21957,25.02.2021,=HO  ST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),202154,202154,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,109033,109033,26.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,110943,110943,26.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,74066,74066,20.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,92322,92322,26.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,100309,100309,26.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,77914,77914,26.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,167132,167132,26.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,131381,131381,26.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,181520,181520,26.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,140162,140162,26.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,330779,330779,20.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,110574,110574,26.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,205550,205550,26.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,66562,66562,26.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,256361,256361,20.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,168166,168166,26.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,117657,117657,26.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,82824,82824,26.02.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,20180,20180,26.02.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,196941,196941,20.02.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,56692,56692,26.02.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,167090,167090,20.02.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,73569,73569,26.02.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,15109,15109,26.02.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1339662,1339662,26.02.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,133950,133950,26.02.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,360221,360221,26.02.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,436716,436716,26.02.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,287951,287951,26.02.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,99787,99787,26.02.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,270039,270039,26.02.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,187407,187407,26.02.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,263216,263216,26.02.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,238402,238402,27.02.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26441,26441,24.02.2  021,=HOST

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 01.02.2021 по 27.02.2021
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),377968,377968,27.02.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,210297,210297,26.02.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,309541,309541,26.02.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,238402,238402,27.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,155336,155336,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,116074,116074,24.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,96823,96823,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,155405,155405,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,157228,157228,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,166622,166622,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,139099,139099,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,94870,94870,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,137229,137229,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,127551,127551,27.02.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW058,Ангарск,19153,19153,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,108465,108465,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,297549,297549,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,157184,157184,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,325931,325931,27.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,57328,57328,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,172885,172885,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,127410,127410,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,122889,122889,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,105066,105066,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,150395,150395,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,190427,190427,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,187235,187235,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,135992,135992,27.02.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,54042,54042,25.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,262947,262947,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,71704,71704,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,145192,145192,26.02.2021,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,164279,164279,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,93968,93968,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,181916,181916,18.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,201868,201868,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,222060,222060,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,101872,101872,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,109623,109623,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,231733,231733,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,89629,89629,27.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,66063,66063,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,53836,53836,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,108305,108305,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,112150,112150,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,155956,155956,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,168164,168164,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),30818,30818,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),82747,82747,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,65096,65096,25.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,140797,140797,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,93932,93932,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,33827,33827,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,60484,60484,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,114153,114153,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW288,Республика Казахстан,49170,49170,24.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,79739,79739,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,78140,78140,28.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,94877,94877,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,95804,95804,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,39897,39897,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,80220,80220,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,67908,67908,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,137422,137422,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,154470,154470,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,149816,149816,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,117336,117336,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,106435,106435,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,58124,58124,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,45245,45245,20.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,11780,11780,27.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,78299,78299,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,179185,179185,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,91158,91158,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,68435,68435,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,21582,21582,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,31241,31241,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,101588,101588,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,95004,95004,20.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,25445,25445,25.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,144370,144370,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,20188,20188,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,64168,64168,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,69070,69070,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,146895,146895,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,146149,146149,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,47812,47812,19.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,44590,44590,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,226779,226779,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,16352,16352,26.02.2021,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,75658,75658,26.02.2021,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),6018,6018,23.02.2021,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),22861,22861,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),10027,10027,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),31117,31117,25.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),12991,12991,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),24891,24891,25.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),26260,26260,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),17424,17424,27.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),51070,51070,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),38713,38713,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),47405,47405,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),56829,56829,27.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),12061,12061,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),19677,19677,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),49776,49776,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),22066,22066,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),13487,13487,16.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),5518,5518,25.02.2021,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),21851,21851,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),12870,12870,25.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13167,13167,19.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18410,18410,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),7022,7022,19.02.2021,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),7554,7554,26.02.2021,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),18806,18806,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),30050,30050,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),12037,12037,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),26265,26265,25.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),9913,9913,26.02.2021,=HOST
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19100,19100,20.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),26715,26715,25.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),15862,15862,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),11746,11746,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),32419,32419,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),28856,28856,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),35487,35487,24.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),69558,69558,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),34059,34059,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10087,10087,24.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),38063,38063,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),8215,8215,26.02.2021,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7450,7450,24.02.2021,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),10998,10998,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),9974,9974,26.02.2021,=HOST
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),13800,13800,25.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),18908,18908,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16239,16239,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),30080,30080,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),6186,6186,26.02.2021,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12080,12080,26.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),54362,54362,25.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),7548,7548,26.02.2021,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),4612,4612,25.02.2021,=HOST

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 01.02.2021 по 27.02.2021
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,49396,49396,26.02.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2873,2873,25.02.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33176,33176,26.02  .2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,26.02.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7163,7163,25.02.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13850,13850,26.02.2021,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,168717,168717,26.02.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,141684,141684,26.02.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31561,31561,26.02.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14900,14900,26.02.2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,18.02.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,25.02.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2263,2263,25.02.2021,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7165,7165,24.02.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70511,70511,26.02.2021,  =HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (13.03.2021), -Skromniy- (02.03.2021), A.Blunder (28.02.2021), aes0nne (01.03.2021), Alain1988 (01.03.2021), Alex_AZM (28.02.2021), Allochcka (05.04.2021), BPAvel (07.03.2021), dchk1 (02.03.2021), koland (11.03.2021), KOR.AL (02.03.2021), lexxya (03.03.2021), lr_ (13.03.2021), mang (28.02.2021), MasterM (03.03.2021), MilSa (12.03.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), Nyas (28.02.2021), osv10 (28.02.2021), privetpavlo (05.03.2021), Retep (28.02.2021), s142s (29.03.2021), SaintDream (28.02.2021), samos23 (09.03.2021), SaranaAB (07.03.2021), SergeBY (01.03.2021), staravoitau (07.03.2021), Step19 (21.03.2021), Tacker (02.03.2021), ufasinol (28.02.2021), vikost (01.03.2021), VladisSLAW (07.03.2021), xeyz12 (04.03.2021), Вутш (01.03.2021), Иван689 (01.03.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (01.03.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 26.02 по 05.03.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,168885,168885,05.03.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,141886,141886,05.03.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7170,7170,05.03.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,49516,49516,05.03.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70551,70551,05.03.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7172,7172,05.03.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2263,2263,05.03.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,05.03.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13861,13861,05.03.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14921,14921,05.03.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33189,33189,05.03  .2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,05.03.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,05.03.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31585,31585,05.03.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (13.03.2021), Alex_AZM (06.03.2021), bsnm10 (08.03.2021), dadu001 (08.03.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), Pitgor (10.03.2021), staravoitau (07.03.2021), VladisSLAW (07.03.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 22.02-05.03

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,168885,168885,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,141886,141886,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7170,7170,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,49516,49516,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70551,70551,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7172,7172,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2263,2263,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13861,13861,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14921,14921,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33189,33189,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31585,31585,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (13.03.2021), Alain1988 (09.03.2021), artem31 (26.03.2021), asj9706 (15.03.2021), bravoasu (09.03.2021), Ges (26.03.2021), Hodman (13.03.2021), Kasia2 (09.03.2021), levin_minsk (29.03.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), Nikols-Nikols (09.03.2021), n_ivanovv (09.03.2021), rimma29 (10.03.2021), Roman795 (09.03.2021), sd-red (03.05.2021), SergeBY (12.03.2021), staravoitau (07.03.2021), Trinitty (21.03.2021), unknown13 (08.03.2021), VladisSLAW (07.03.2021), Виктор1979 (10.03.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 01.03. по 06.03.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),378513,378513,06.03.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,693941,693941,06.03.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,56845,56845,06.03.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,210474,210474,06.03.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,309966,309966,06.03.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,238725,238725,06.03.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,559260,559260,06.03.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,49766,49766,06.03.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,06.03.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2322,2322,06.03.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,06.03.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,657412,657412,06.03.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,73843,73843,06.03.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,98718,98718,06.03.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,112442,112442,06.03.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,118138,118138,06.03.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,172962,172962,06.03.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,373094,373094,06.03.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,195281,195281,06.03.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,242321,242321,06.03.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,164464,164464,06.03.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,223371,223371,06.03.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,130340,130340,06.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,109205,109205,06.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,111113,111113,06.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,74166,74166,06.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,92510,92510,06.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,100480,100480,06.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,78067,78067,06.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,167558,167558,06.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,131568,131568,06.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,181715,181715,06.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,140346,140346,06.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,331357,331357,06.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,110744,110744,06.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,206088,206088,06.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,66705,66705,06.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,256779,256779,06.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,168397,168397,06.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,117920,117920,06.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,83016,83016,06.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,20324,20324,06.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,37439,37439,06.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,28932,28932,06.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,26527,26527,06.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,31725,31725,06.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,11167,11167,06.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,36654,36654,06.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,24493,24493,06.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,29331,29331,06.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,14971,14971,06.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,3380,3380,06.03.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,15483,15483,06.03.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,360370,360370,06.03.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1341677,1341677,06.03.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,270160,270160,06.03.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,187478,187478,06.03.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,99874,99874,06.03.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,437123,437123,06.03.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,263399,263399,06.03.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,288034,288034,06.03.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,133969,133969,06.03.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,4011,4011,06.03.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,1999595,1999595,06.03.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,167193,167193,06.03.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,197100,197100,06.03.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,77694,77694,06.03.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,104,104,06.03.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,06.03.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,06.03.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,06.03.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),202330,202330,06.03.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,281171,281171,06.03.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,06.03.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,71,71,06.03.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,06.03.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),21969,21969,06.03.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,06.03.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),48225,48225,06.03.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,06.03.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,06.03.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,06.03.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,06.03.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,06.03.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,06.03.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,17,17,06.03.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,06.03.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,06.03.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,06.03.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,06.03.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,45,45,06.03.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,50,50,06.03.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,42,42,06.03.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,72,72,06.03.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4461,4461,06.03.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,133219,133219,06.03.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,95870,95870,06.03.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26464,26464,06.03.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,29437,29437,06.03.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,200695,200695,06.03  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,68488,68488,06.03.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32478,32478,06.03.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,88994,88994,06.03.2021,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (13.03.2021), -Skromniy- (08.03.2021), A.Blunder (11.03.2021), Alex_AZM (06.03.2021), alkila (07.03.2021), antic (06.03.2021), asid2009 (07.03.2021), Astral-71 (09.03.2021), BPAvel (07.03.2021), D@nila (23.03.2021), dchk1 (06.03.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (07.03.2021), egregor (07.03.2021), Ges (26.03.2021), grigorenko (21.03.2021), GriLlo (09.03.2021), henry723 (06.03.2021), Hider (11.03.2021), IlyaAndr (09.03.2021), iskun (06.03.2021), karies (10.03.2021), KazAndreyK (07.03.2021), kogg (06.03.2021), koland (11.03.2021), lr_ (13.03.2021), mang (06.03.2021), MasterM (10.03.2021), max005 (09.03.2021), MilSa (12.03.2021), nekristov (09.03.2021), Nektoto (07.03.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), Nortop (08.03.2021), Nyas (08.03.2021), osv10 (08.03.2021), pino_chet (15.03.2021), Retep (27.03.2021), Roman795 (09.03.2021), rtsot (06.03.2021), s142s (29.03.2021), sandyr (09.03.2021), SaranaAB (07.03.2021), SavageBambr (07.03.2021), sergey_cherdyn (07.03.2021), smenalab (06.03.2021), SMveter (06.03.2021), sramotnik (06.03.2021), Step19 (21.03.2021), Step9 (09.03.2021), Tacker (27.03.2021), Tdutyb (10.03.2021), ufasinol (08.03.2021), up100 (09.03.2021), vasl_00 (11.03.2021), vexer206 (06.03.2021), vikins (06.03.2021), vrnunya (09.03.2021), Александр_Д (06.04.2021), Вутш (11.03.2021), Марина262626 (07.03.2021), охотник 2013 (13.03.2021), Патриция (09.03.2021), Стасн (09.03.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (09.03.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 05.03 по 12.03.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,169005,169005,12.03.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,142028,142028,12.03.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7184,7184,12.03.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,49577,49577,12.03.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70576,70576,12.03.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7179,7179,12.03.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2263,2263,12.03.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,12.03.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13871,13871,12.03.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14938,14938,12.03.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33215,33215,12.03  .2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,12.03.2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,12.03.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2874,2874,12.03.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31600,31600,12.03.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (13.03.2021), Alex_AZM (13.03.2021), bsnm10 (14.03.2021), Gagaran (12.03.2021), Ges (26.03.2021), koland (15.04.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), pino_chet (15.03.2021), Pitgor (17.03.2021), SergeBY (16.03.2021), staravoitau (13.03.2021), Tacker (27.03.2021), ufasinol (14.03.2021), Ujheirf (15.03.2021), unknown13 (14.03.2021), VladisSLAW (13.03.2021), vladmitr (21.05.2021), Zver27 (14.03.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (13.03.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 09.03. по 13.03.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),379110,379110,13.03.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,695269,695269,13.03.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,56933,56933,13.03.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,210550,210550,13.03.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,310342,310342,13.03.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,238969,238969,13.03.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,559704,559704,13.03.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,49793,49793,13.03.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,13.03.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2340,2340,13.03.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,13.03.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,658016,658016,13.03.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,74025,74025,13.03.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,99010,99010,13.03.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,112527,112527,13.03.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,118274,118274,13.03.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,173193,173193,13.03.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,373604,373604,13.03.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,195559,195559,13.03.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,242628,242628,13.03.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,164710,164710,13.03.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,223552,223552,13.03.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,130433,130433,13.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,109624,109624,13.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,111292,111292,13.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,74296,74296,13.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,92640,92640,13.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,100620,100620,13.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,78205,78205,13.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,167691,167691,13.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,131806,131806,13.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,182082,182082,13.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,140678,140678,13.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,332134,332134,13.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,110877,110877,13.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,206219,206219,13.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,66825,66825,13.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,257171,257171,13.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,168903,168903,13.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,118045,118045,13.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,83158,83158,13.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,20438,20438,13.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,37995,37995,13.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,29557,29557,13.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,26853,26853,13.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,32046,32046,13.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,11349,11349,13.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,37408,37408,13.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,24951,24951,13.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,29862,29862,13.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,15364,15364,13.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,3429,3429,13.03.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,15768,15768,13.03.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,360571,360571,13.03.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1342712,1342712,13.03.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,270338,270338,13.03.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,187554,187554,13.03.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,99911,99911,13.03.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,437323,437323,13.03.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,263543,263543,13.03.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,288115,288115,13.03.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,133993,133993,13.03.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,4091,4091,13.03.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2001874,2001874,13.03.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,167304,167304,13.03.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,197215,197215,13.03.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,77809,77809,13.03.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,104,104,13.03.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,13.03.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,13.03.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,13.03.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),202483,202483,13.03.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,281487,281487,13.03.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,13.03.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации горячей линии,3825,3825,13.03.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,71,71,13.03.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,13.03.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22000,22000,13.03.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,13.03.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),48376,48376,13.03.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,13.03.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,13.03.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,13.03.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,13.03.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,13.03.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,13.03.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,17,17,13.03.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,13.03.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,13.03.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,13.03.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,13.03.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,46,46,13.03.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,50,50,13.03.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,43,43,13.03.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,74,74,13.03.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4463,4463,13.03.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,133338,133338,13.03.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,95900,95900,13.03.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26498,26498,13.03.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,29479,29479,13.03.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,201035,201035,13.03  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,68726,68726,13.03.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32513,32513,13.03.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89003,89003,13.03.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (17.03.2021), A.Blunder (13.03.2021), Alex_AZM (13.03.2021), alkila (14.03.2021), antic (14.03.2021), Astral-71 (15.03.2021), BPAvel (28.03.2021), D@nila (23.03.2021), dchk1 (14.03.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (13.03.2021), egregor (13.03.2021), Ges (26.03.2021), grigorenko (21.03.2021), GriLlo (15.03.2021), henry723 (14.03.2021), Hider (21.03.2021), Hirvi (13.03.2021), IlyaAndr (13.03.2021), KazAndreyK (14.03.2021), koland (14.04.2021), lr_ (14.03.2021), Makc1979 (15.03.2021), mang (13.03.2021), MasterM (15.03.2021), max005 (15.03.2021), MilSa (16.03.2021), Nektoto (24.03.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), Nortop (14.03.2021), osv10 (15.03.2021), Phantom63rus (14.03.2021), pifghd12 (14.03.2021), pino_chet (15.03.2021), Retep (27.03.2021), Roman795 (14.03.2021), s142s (29.03.2021), sandyr (15.03.2021), SaranaAB (14.03.2021), sergey_cherdyn (24.03.2021), sramotnik (13.03.2021), Step19 (21.03.2021), Step9 (24.03.2021), Tacker (27.03.2021), Tdutyb (14.03.2021), ufasinol (14.03.2021), up100 (15.03.2021), vexer206 (14.03.2021), vikins (13.03.2021), vrnunya (30.03.2021), werwolf79 (15.03.2021), xeyz12 (27.03.2021), Yarushin.E.A (14.03.2021), Александр_Д (06.04.2021), Вутш (14.03.2021), Марина262626 (14.03.2021), нюрочка (15.03.2021), охотник 2013 (13.03.2021), Патриция (16.03.2021), Стасн (15.03.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (14.03.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 27.02 по 13.03.2021:
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,49577,49577,12.03.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2874,2874,11.03.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33215,33215,12.03  .2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,11.03.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7184,7184,11.03.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13871,13871,12.03.2021,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,169005,169005,12.03.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,142028,142028,12.03.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31600,31600,12.03.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14938,14938,12.03.2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,10.03.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,01.03.2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,09.03.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2263,2263,12.03.2021,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7179,7179,10.03.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70576,70576,12.03.2021,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),379110,379110,13.03.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,210550,210550,12.03.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,310342,310342,12.03.2021,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),6038,6038,08.03.2021,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),22909,22909,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),10135,10135,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),31197,31197,11.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),13031,13031,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),24950,24950,11.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),26360,26360,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),17547,17547,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),51150,51150,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),38762,38762,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),47520,47520,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),57119,57119,13.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),12154,12154,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),19741,19741,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),49847,49847,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),22117,22117,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),13555,13555,06.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),5628,5628,11.03.2021,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),21884,21884,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),12888,12888,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13192,13192,04.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18426,18426,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),7051,7051,05.03.2021,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),7557,7557,10.03.2021,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),18835,18835,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),30140,30140,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),12177,12177,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),26360,26360,11.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),9942,9942,12.03.2021,=HOST
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19134,19134,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),26715,26715,25.02.2021,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),15908,15908,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),11784,11784,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),32528,32528,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),28974,28974,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),35561,35561,10.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),69819,69819,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),34150,34150,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10090,10090,04.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),38198,38198,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),8245,8245,11.03.2021,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7456,7456,12.03.2021,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),11052,11052,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),10017,10017,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),13910,13910,11.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),18916,18916,11.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16278,16278,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),30260,30260,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),6255,6255,11.03.2021,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12123,12123,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),54514,54514,11.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),7590,7590,12.03.2021,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),4707,4707,11.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,155647,155647,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,116318,116318,09.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,97066,97066,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,155835,155835,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,157641,157641,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,167138,167138,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,139438,139438,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,95077,95077,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,137617,137617,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,127810,127810,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW058,Ангарск,19161,19161,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,108739,108739,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,298667,298667,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,157753,157753,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,326863,326863,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,57537,57537,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,173407,173407,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,127753,127753,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,123194,123194,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,105458,105458,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,150719,150719,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,190866,190866,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,187737,187737,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,136547,136547,13.03.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,54173,54173,11.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,263739,263739,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,71985,71985,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,145603,145603,12.03.2021,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,164805,164805,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,94142,94142,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,182263,182263,06.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,202398,202398,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,222837,222837,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,102070,102070,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,109951,109951,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,232591,232591,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,89836,89836,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,66297,66297,11.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,53895,53895,10.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,108631,108631,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,112441,112441,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,156489,156489,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,168668,168668,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),30935,30935,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),82961,82961,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,65250,65250,11.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,141208,141208,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,94249,94249,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,34025,34025,11.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,60629,60629,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,114486,114486,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW288,Республика Казахстан,49225,49225,08.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,79994,79994,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,78405,78405,13.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,95078,95078,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,96155,96155,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,39959,39959,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,80409,80409,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,68052,68052,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,137804,137804,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,154793,154793,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,150314,150314,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,117619,117619,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,106695,106695,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,58225,58225,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,45399,45399,09.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,11799,11799,11.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,78507,78507,11.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,179635,179635,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,91485,91485,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,68647,68647,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,21678,21678,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,31339,31339,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,101887,101887,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,95389,95389,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,25503,25503,11.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,144869,144869,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,20220,20220,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,64505,64505,12.03.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,69226,69226,11.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,147455,147455,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,146361,146361,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,47949,47949,09.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,44749,44749,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,227591,227591,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,16445,16445,12.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,75809,75809,12.03.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,238969,238969,13.03.2021,=HOST

----------

A.Blunder (14.04.2021), Alain1988 (15.03.2021), Alex_AZM (15.03.2021), BPAvel (28.03.2021), egregor (14.03.2021), Ges (26.03.2021), KazAndreyK (15.03.2021), lr_ (17.03.2021), Makc1979 (15.03.2021), MasterM (15.03.2021), MilSa (16.03.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), osv10 (15.03.2021), pino_chet (15.03.2021), SaintDream (15.03.2021), SaranaAB (23.03.2021), SergeBY (16.03.2021), sergey_cherdyn (24.03.2021), SMveter (14.03.2021), ufasinol (16.03.2021), VladisSLAW (15.03.2021), werwolf79 (15.03.2021), Вутш (14.03.2021), ЭКОЛОГ (17.03.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 12.03 по 19.03.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,169164,169164,19.03.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,142249,142249,19.03.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7207,7207,18.03.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,49707,49707,19.03.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70628,70628,19.03.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7185,7185,16.03.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2264,2264,18.03.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,19.03.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13881,13881,19.03.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14959,14959,19.03.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33241,33241,19.03  .2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,19.03.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2878,2878,18.03.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31615,31615,19.03.2021,=HOST

----------

Alex_AZM (20.03.2021), bsnm10 (19.03.2021), D@nila (23.03.2021), Gagaran (22.03.2021), Ges (26.03.2021), makanaki (22.03.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), Pitgor (23.03.2021), SergeBY (19.03.2021), staravoitau (28.03.2021), unknown13 (21.03.2021), VladisSLAW (28.03.2021), vladmitr (21.05.2021), Zver27 (20.03.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 15.03. по 20.03.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),379920,379920,20.03.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,697050,697050,20.03.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,57032,57032,20.03.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,210676,210676,20.03.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,310795,310795,20.03.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,239274,239274,20.03.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,560018,560018,20.03.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,49828,49828,20.03.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,20.03.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,20.03.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,20.03.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,658818,658818,20.03.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,74375,74375,20.03.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,99091,99091,20.03.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,112623,112623,20.03.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,118362,118362,20.03.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,173339,173339,20.03.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,374132,374132,20.03.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,195804,195804,20.03.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,242897,242897,20.03.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,164866,164866,20.03.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,223777,223777,20.03.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,130561,130561,20.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,109801,109801,20.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,111461,111461,20.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,74428,74428,20.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,92789,92789,20.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,100763,100763,20.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,78392,78392,20.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,168532,168532,20.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,131965,131965,20.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,182258,182258,20.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,140835,140835,20.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,332808,332808,20.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,111254,111254,20.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,206375,206375,20.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,66979,66979,20.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,257675,257675,20.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,169236,169236,20.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,118212,118212,20.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,83289,83289,20.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,20562,20562,20.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,38758,38758,20.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,29914,29914,20.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,27459,27459,20.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,32748,32748,20.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,11622,11622,20.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,38346,38346,20.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,25855,25855,20.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,30452,30452,20.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,15801,15801,20.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,3516,3516,20.03.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,16026,16026,20.03.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,360830,360830,20.03.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1344289,1344289,20.03.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,270518,270518,20.03.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,187619,187619,20.03.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,100137,100137,20.03.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,437560,437560,20.03.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,263751,263751,20.03.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,288199,288199,20.03.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134028,134028,20.03.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,4170,4170,20.03.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2005566,2005566,20.03.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,167451,167451,20.03.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,197410,197410,20.03.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,77900,77900,20.03.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,104,104,20.03.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,20.03.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,20.03.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,20.03.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),202683,202683,20.03.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,281752,281752,20.03.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,20.03.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,4223,4223,20.03.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,71,71,20.03.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,20.03.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22019,22019,20.03.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,20.03.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),48483,48483,20.03.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,20.03.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,20.03.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,20.03.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,20.03.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,20.03.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,20.03.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,17,17,20.03.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,20.03.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,20.03.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,20.03.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,20.03.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,46,46,20.03.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,50,50,20.03.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,43,43,20.03.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,75,75,20.03.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4465,4465,20.03.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,133442,133442,20.03.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,95916,95916,20.03.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26544,26544,20.03.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,29542,29542,20.03.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,201401,201401,20.03  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,68965,68965,20.03.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32547,32547,20.03.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89015,89015,20.03.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (22.03.2021), A.Blunder (20.03.2021), Alex_AZM (20.03.2021), antic (20.03.2021), artstep (26.03.2021), asid2009 (28.03.2021), Astral-71 (22.03.2021), BPAvel (28.03.2021), Caravanchik (21.03.2021), D@nila (23.03.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (20.03.2021), egregor (23.03.2021), FredyCruger (21.03.2021), goldkobra (20.03.2021), grigorenko (21.03.2021), GriLlo (22.03.2021), henry723 (29.03.2021), Hider (21.03.2021), Hirvi (20.03.2021), IlyaAndr (21.03.2021), iskun (20.03.2021), karies (31.03.2021), KazAndreyK (20.03.2021), kogg (20.03.2021), koland (14.04.2021), logdog (20.03.2021), lr_ (20.03.2021), Makc1979 (22.03.2021), mang (21.03.2021), MasterM (22.03.2021), max005 (22.03.2021), maydik68 (21.03.2021), MilSa (24.03.2021), nekristov (25.03.2021), Nektoto (24.03.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), osv10 (22.03.2021), Retep (27.03.2021), rtsot (20.03.2021), sandyr (22.03.2021), SaranaAB (23.03.2021), SavageBambr (20.03.2021), sergey_cherdyn (24.03.2021), sramotnik (20.03.2021), Step19 (21.03.2021), Step9 (24.03.2021), Tacker (27.03.2021), Tdutyb (22.03.2021), ufasinol (20.03.2021), vexer206 (20.03.2021), vikins (20.03.2021), vrnunya (30.03.2021), werwolf79 (21.03.2021), xeyz12 (22.03.2021), Александр_Д (06.04.2021), Вутш (21.03.2021), Марина262626 (22.03.2021), марк твен (20.03.2021), нюрочка (22.03.2021), охотник 2013 (21.03.2021), Патриция (22.03.2021), Стасн (22.03.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 09.03-19.03

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,169164,169164,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,142249,142249,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7207,7207,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,49707,49707,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70628,70628,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7185,7185,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2264,2264,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13881,13881,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14959,14959,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33241,33241,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2878,2878,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31615,31615,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (28.03.2021), Alain1988 (22.03.2021), artem31 (26.03.2021), asj9706 (22.03.2021), bravoasu (22.03.2021), D@nila (23.03.2021), Ges (26.03.2021), levin_minsk (29.03.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), n_ivanovv (22.03.2021), privetpavlo (31.03.2021), rimma29 (24.03.2021), sd-red (03.05.2021), SergeBY (26.03.2021), staravoitau (28.03.2021), Trinitty (21.03.2021), unknown13 (26.03.2021), VladisSLAW (28.03.2021), Виктор1979 (23.03.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 19.03 по 26.03.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,169327,169327,26.03.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,142535,142535,26.03.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7208,7208,26.03.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,49779,49779,26.03.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70649,70649,26.03.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7196,7196,26.03.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2266,2266,26.03.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,26.03.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13896,13896,26.03.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14993,14993,26.03.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33274,33274,26.03  .2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,26.03.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,26.03.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2878,2878,26.03.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31655,31655,26.03.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (28.03.2021), Alain1988 (29.03.2021), Alex_AZM (27.03.2021), dadu001 (28.03.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), Pitgor (02.04.2021), privetpavlo (31.03.2021), SavageBambr (27.03.2021), SergeBY (26.03.2021), staravoitau (28.03.2021), Trinitty (31.03.2021), unknown13 (26.03.2021), VladisSLAW (28.03.2021), vladmitr (21.05.2021), Zver27 (28.03.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 22.03. по 27.03.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),380617,380617,27.03.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,698547,698547,27.03.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,57150,57150,27.03.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,210809,210809,27.03.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,311231,311231,27.03.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,239596,239596,27.03.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,560497,560497,27.03.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,49877,49877,27.03.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,27.03.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,27.03.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,27.03.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,659613,659613,27.03.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,74730,74730,27.03.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,99190,99190,27.03.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,112718,112718,27.03.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,118506,118506,27.03.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,173542,173542,27.03.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,374584,374584,27.03.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,196092,196092,27.03.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,243252,243252,27.03.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,165170,165170,27.03.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,224049,224049,27.03.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,130716,130716,27.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,109909,109909,27.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,111609,111609,27.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,74534,74534,27.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,92889,92889,27.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,100850,100850,27.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,78533,78533,27.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,168912,168912,27.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,132364,132364,27.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,182699,182699,27.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,141113,141113,27.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,333619,333619,27.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,111357,111357,27.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,207455,207455,27.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,67069,67069,27.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,258164,258164,27.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,169562,169562,27.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,118340,118340,27.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,83389,83389,27.03.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,20640,20640,27.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,39532,39532,27.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,30299,30299,27.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,27946,27946,27.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,33303,33303,27.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,11900,11900,27.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,39317,39317,27.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,26350,26350,27.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,30952,30952,27.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,16122,16122,27.03.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,3568,3568,27.03.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,16391,16391,27.03.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,360952,360952,27.03.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1347074,1347074,27.03.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,270761,270761,27.03.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,187686,187686,27.03.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,100239,100239,27.03.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,437767,437767,27.03.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,263957,263957,27.03.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,288276,288276,27.03.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134228,134228,27.03.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,4251,4251,27.03.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2011356,2011356,27.03.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,167605,167605,27.03.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,197605,197605,27.03.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,78037,78037,27.03.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,104,104,27.03.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,27.03.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,27.03.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,27.03.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),202854,202854,27.03.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,282175,282175,27.03.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,27.03.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,4864,4864,27.03.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,72,72,27.03.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,27.03.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22042,22042,27.03.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,27.03.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),48622,48622,27.03.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,27.03.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,27.03.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,27.03.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,27.03.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,27.03.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,27.03.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,17,17,27.03.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,27.03.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,27.03.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,27.03.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,27.03.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,47,47,27.03.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,51,51,27.03.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,27.03.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,77,77,27.03.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4466,4466,27.03.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,133539,133539,27.03.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,95950,95950,27.03.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26603,26603,27.03.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,29612,29612,27.03.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,201681,201681,27.03  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,69194,69194,27.03.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32582,32582,27.03.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89031,89031,27.03.2021,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (28.03.2021), -Skromniy- (29.03.2021), A.Blunder (14.04.2021), Alex_AZM (28.03.2021), antic (28.03.2021), asid2009 (28.03.2021), Astral-71 (29.03.2021), BPAvel (28.03.2021), D@nila (28.03.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (27.03.2021), egregor (28.03.2021), grigorenko (02.04.2021), henry723 (29.03.2021), Hider (29.03.2021), hudoiii (29.03.2021), IlyaAndr (29.03.2021), karies (31.03.2021), KazAndreyK (28.03.2021), koland (14.04.2021), lr_ (10.04.2021), Makc1979 (29.03.2021), mang (27.03.2021), MasterM (29.03.2021), max005 (29.03.2021), MilSa (30.03.2021), Nektoto (30.03.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), Nortop (28.03.2021), Nyas (29.03.2021), osv10 (28.03.2021), Retep (02.04.2021), Roman795 (27.03.2021), rtsot (27.03.2021), sandyr (29.03.2021), SaranaAB (28.03.2021), SavageBambr (27.03.2021), sergey_cherdyn (30.03.2021), sramotnik (27.03.2021), Step19 (16.04.2021), Step9 (29.04.2021), swhost (29.03.2021), Tacker (27.03.2021), Tdutyb (30.03.2021), ufasinol (28.03.2021), unknown13 (25.04.2021), vikins (27.03.2021), vikost (28.03.2021), vrnunya (30.03.2021), werwolf79 (28.03.2021), Александр_Д (06.04.2021), Вутш (28.03.2021), Марина262626 (28.03.2021), нюрочка (28.03.2021), Патриция (29.03.2021), Стасн (29.03.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 13.03 по 27.03.2021
торрент

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,49779,49779,26.03.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2878,2878,25.03.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33274,33274,26.03  .2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,22.03.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7208,7208,25.03.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13896,13896,26.03.2021,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,169327,169327,26.03.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,142535,142535,26.03.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31655,31655,26.03.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,14993,14993,26.03.2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,10.03.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,26.03.2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,26.03.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2266,2266,25.03.2021,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7196,7196,26.03.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70649,70649,26.03.2021,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),380617,380617,27.03.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,210809,210809,26.03.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,311231,311231,26.03.2021,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),6068,6068,22.03.2021,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),22950,22950,25.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),10279,10279,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),31302,31302,24.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),13071,13071,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),25030,25030,25.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),26470,26470,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),17719,17719,27.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),51230,51230,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),38815,38815,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),47655,47655,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),57409,57409,27.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),12253,12253,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),19806,19806,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),49902,49902,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),22166,22166,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),13649,13649,14.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),5698,5698,25.03.2021,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),21918,21918,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),12940,12940,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13216,13216,19.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18450,18450,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),7051,7051,05.03.2021,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),7576,7576,19.03.2021,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),18875,18875,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),30240,30240,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),12290,12290,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),26430,26430,25.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),9978,9978,26.03.2021,=HOST
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19154,19154,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),26865,26865,25.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),15959,15959,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),11804,11804,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),32655,32655,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),29027,29027,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),35670,35670,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),70052,70052,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),34317,34317,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10139,10139,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),38348,38348,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),8276,8276,25.03.2021,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7460,7460,26.03.2021,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),11178,11178,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),10063,10063,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),13970,13970,18.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),18928,18928,22.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16334,16334,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),30510,30510,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),6359,6359,26.03.2021,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12158,12158,25.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),54666,54666,25.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),7663,7663,26.03.2021,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),4817,4817,25.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,155987,155987,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,116640,116640,23.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,97355,97355,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,156417,156417,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,158137,158137,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,167844,167844,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,139843,139843,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,95309,95309,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,138045,138045,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,128145,128145,27.03.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW058,Ангарск,19188,19188,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,109060,109060,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,300062,300062,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,158405,158405,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,327966,327966,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,57744,57744,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,174051,174051,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,128149,128149,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,123541,123541,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,105850,105850,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,151094,151094,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,191437,191437,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,188325,188325,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,137090,137090,27.03.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,54288,54288,25.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,264599,264599,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,72306,72306,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,145934,145934,26.03.2021,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,165442,165442,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,94285,94285,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,182676,182676,18.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,203053,203053,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,223634,223634,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,102326,102326,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,110280,110280,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,233261,233261,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,90078,90078,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,66493,66493,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,54021,54021,24.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,109012,109012,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,112757,112757,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,156910,156910,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,169364,169364,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),31153,31153,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),83147,83147,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,65400,65400,25.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,141742,141742,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,94510,94510,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,34275,34275,25.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,60800,60800,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,114843,114843,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW288,Республика Казахстан,49291,49291,27.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,80249,80249,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,78778,78778,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,95301,95301,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,96551,96551,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,40037,40037,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,80569,80569,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,68249,68249,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,138300,138300,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,155143,155143,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,150817,150817,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,117930,117930,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,107019,107019,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,58343,58343,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,45542,45542,22.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,11820,11820,23.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,78722,78722,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,180100,180100,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,91811,91811,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,68833,68833,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,21773,21773,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,31470,31470,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,102171,102171,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,95634,95634,23.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,25566,25566,25.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,145528,145528,25.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,20290,20290,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,64955,64955,26.03.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,69427,69427,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,148026,148026,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,146603,146603,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,48113,48113,23.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,44892,44892,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,228646,228646,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,16538,16538,26.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,75979,75979,26.03.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,239596,239596,27.03.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.04.2021), -Skromniy- (09.04.2021), Alain1988 (29.03.2021), Alex_AZM (29.03.2021), Allochcka (05.04.2021), BPAvel (30.03.2021), karies (29.03.2021), KazAndreyK (29.03.2021), Makc1979 (29.03.2021), mang (28.03.2021), MilSa (30.03.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), osv10 (30.03.2021), pino_chet (10.04.2021), privetpavlo (31.03.2021), SaintDream (28.03.2021), SergeBY (31.03.2021), sergey_cherdyn (30.03.2021), SMveter (28.03.2021), Trinitty (21.04.2021), ufasinol (03.04.2021), vikost (29.03.2021), VladisSLAW (28.03.2021), werwolf79 (29.03.2021), X@ndr (19.04.2021), охотник 2013 (02.04.2021)

----------


## yatcina

*Обновление региональных баз с 13.02.2021г. по 13.03.2021 г.​*
*Скрытый текст*RLAW123,Красноярский край,263739,263739,31.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,137617,137617,31.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,114486,114486,31.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,150719,150719,31.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,54173,54173,31.03.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,44749,44749,31.03.2021,=HOST
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),26360,26360,31.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12123,12123,31.03.2021,=HOS  T

*Скрытый текст*ссылка

----------

(ИльФ) (05.04.2021), -Skromniy- (09.04.2021), A.Blunder (17.04.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), osv10 (05.04.2021), pino_chet (10.04.2021), Марина262626 (05.04.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 26.03 по 02.04.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,169462,169462,02.04.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,142781,142781,02.04.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7214,7214,02.04.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,49871,49871,02.04.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70672,70672,02.04.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7204,7204,02.04.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2266,2266,02.04.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13907,13907,02.04.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15018,15018,02.04.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33300,33300,02.04  .2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,02.04.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,02.04.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2883,2883,02.04.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31682,31682,02.04.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.04.2021), Alex_AZM (03.04.2021), bsnm10 (04.04.2021), dadu001 (09.04.2021), Gagaran (02.04.2021), Ges (18.05.2021), mokh (08.04.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), pino_chet (10.04.2021), Pitgor (07.04.2021), SergeBY (03.04.2021), staravoitau (04.04.2021), Trinitty (21.04.2021), unknown13 (04.04.2021), VladisSLAW (03.04.2021), vladmitr (21.05.2021), X@ndr (19.04.2021), Zver27 (24.04.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 29.03. по 03.04.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),381282,381282,03.04.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,700281,700281,03.04.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,57245,57245,03.04.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,210947,210947,03.04.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,311708,311708,03.04.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,239913,239913,03.04.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,561200,561200,03.04.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,49921,49921,03.04.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,03.04.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,03.04.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,03.04.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,660737,660737,03.04.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,75042,75042,03.04.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,99352,99352,03.04.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,112820,112820,03.04.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,118628,118628,03.04.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,173761,173761,03.04.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,375024,375024,03.04.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,196297,196297,03.04.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,243585,243585,03.04.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,165441,165441,03.04.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,224338,224338,03.04.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,130871,130871,03.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,110045,110045,03.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,111765,111765,03.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,74681,74681,03.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,93010,93010,03.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,100968,100968,03.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,78716,78716,03.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,169306,169306,03.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,132511,132511,03.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,183173,183173,03.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,141458,141458,03.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,334316,334316,03.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,111477,111477,03.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,207767,207767,03.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,67209,67209,03.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,258602,258602,03.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,170159,170159,03.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,118484,118484,03.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,83523,83523,03.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,20769,20769,03.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,40337,40337,03.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,31062,31062,03.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,28296,28296,03.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,34323,34323,03.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,11998,11998,03.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,39879,39879,03.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,26988,26988,03.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,31512,31512,03.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,16328,16328,03.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,3601,3601,03.04.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,16728,16728,03.04.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,361065,361065,03.04.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1349993,1349993,03.04.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,270927,270927,03.04.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,187758,187758,03.04.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,100400,100400,03.04.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,438010,438010,03.04.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,264107,264107,03.04.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,288404,288404,03.04.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134374,134374,03.04.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,4301,4301,03.04.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2015486,2015486,03.04.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,167755,167755,03.04.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,197714,197714,03.04.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,78150,78150,03.04.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,104,104,03.04.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,03.04.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,03.04.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,03.04.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),202985,202985,03.04.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,282563,282563,03.04.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,03.04.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,5369,5369,03.04.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,73,73,03.04.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,03.04.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22057,22057,03.04.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,03.04.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),48851,48851,03.04.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,03.04.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,03.04.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,03.04.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,03.04.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,03.04.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,03.04.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,17,17,03.04.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,03.04.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,03.04.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,03.04.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,03.04.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,48,48,03.04.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,51,51,03.04.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,03.04.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,79,79,03.04.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4467,4467,03.04.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,133630,133630,03.04.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,95969,95969,03.04.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26663,26663,03.04.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,29678,29678,03.04.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,201932,201932,03.04  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,69484,69484,03.04.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32614,32614,03.04.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89049,89049,03.04.2021,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (07.04.2021), -Skromniy- (09.04.2021), A.Blunder (17.04.2021), Alex_AZM (04.04.2021), antic (07.04.2021), asid2009 (03.04.2021), Astral-71 (05.04.2021), BPAvel (05.04.2021), D@nila (07.04.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (03.04.2021), egregor (03.04.2021), grigorenko (03.04.2021), GriLlo (05.04.2021), henry723 (03.04.2021), Hider (07.04.2021), hudoiii (04.04.2021), KazAndreyK (03.04.2021), koland (14.04.2021), logdog (03.04.2021), lr_ (10.04.2021), Makc1979 (05.04.2021), mang (04.04.2021), MasterM (06.04.2021), MilSa (06.04.2021), nekristov (06.04.2021), Nektoto (13.04.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), Nyas (04.04.2021), osv10 (05.04.2021), pino_chet (10.04.2021), Retep (04.04.2021), Roman795 (03.04.2021), sandyr (05.04.2021), SavageBambr (04.04.2021), sergey_cherdyn (04.04.2021), smenalab (03.04.2021), SMveter (03.04.2021), sramotnik (03.04.2021), Step19 (16.04.2021), Step9 (29.04.2021), swhost (05.04.2021), Tacker (25.04.2021), Tdutyb (05.04.2021), ufasinol (03.04.2021), vexer206 (04.04.2021), vikins (03.04.2021), vrnunya (04.04.2021), werwolf79 (03.04.2021), X@ndr (19.04.2021), Алекс173 (11.04.2021), Александр_Д (06.04.2021), Вутш (05.04.2021), Марина262626 (05.04.2021), нюрочка (05.04.2021), охотник 2013 (03.04.2021), Патриция (05.04.2021), Стасн (05.04.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 22.03-02.04

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,169462,169462,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,142781,142781,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7214,7214,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,49871,49871,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70672,70672,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7204,7204,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2266,2266,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13907,13907,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15018,15018,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33300,33300,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2883,2883,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31682,31682,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (07.04.2021), Alain1988 (05.04.2021), artem31 (05.09.2021), asj9706 (06.04.2021), bravoasu (06.04.2021), Ges (18.05.2021), levin_minsk (18.04.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), n_ivanovv (05.04.2021), pino_chet (10.04.2021), rimma29 (04.04.2021), sd-red (03.05.2021), SergeBY (09.04.2021), staravoitau (04.04.2021), Tata88 (20.04.2021), Trinitty (21.04.2021), VladisSLAW (04.04.2021), Виктор1979 (08.04.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Ежемесячное обновление федеральных баз с 01.03.2021 по 03.04.2021
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 01.03.2021 по 03.04.2021
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 01.03.2021 по 03.04.2021
торрент


Квартальные обновления баз с 01.01.2021 по 03.04.2021
Федеральные базы: торрент
Региональные базы: торрент
Базы республики Беларусь: торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (07.04.2021), -Skromniy- (09.04.2021), A.Blunder (17.04.2021), aes0nne (05.04.2021), Alain1988 (05.04.2021), Alex_AZM (04.04.2021), alkila (10.04.2021), Allochcka (05.04.2021), antic (07.04.2021), artem31 (05.09.2021), bravoasu (06.04.2021), D@nila (07.04.2021), egregor (08.04.2021), Explore (02.05.2021), gaga515 (14.12.2021), IlyaAndr (10.04.2021), jakubin (14.04.2021), john10 (10.04.2021), lexxya (28.04.2021), lr_ (11.04.2021), Makc1979 (05.04.2021), MasterM (06.04.2021), MilSa (06.04.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), osv10 (05.04.2021), pino_chet (10.04.2021), Retep (14.05.2021), SergeBY (09.04.2021), sergey_cherdyn (07.04.2021), SMveter (04.04.2021), Step19 (16.04.2021), Trinitty (21.04.2021), ufasinol (08.04.2021), vikost (12.04.2021), VladisSLAW (05.04.2021), werwolf79 (11.04.2021), Алекс173 (11.04.2021), Вутш (05.04.2021), Марина262626 (05.04.2021), охотник 2013 (12.04.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 02.04 по 09.04.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,169601,169601,10.04.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,143082,143082,10.04.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7235,7235,10.04.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,50064,50064,10.04.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70690,70690,10.04.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7213,7213,10.04.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2273,2273,10.04.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,10.04.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13923,13923,10.04.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15034,15034,10.04.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33322,33322,10.04  .2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,10.04.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,10.04.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2883,2883,10.04.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31712,31712,10.04.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (11.04.2021), Alain1988 (12.04.2021), Alex_AZM (10.04.2021), bsnm10 (11.04.2021), dadu001 (18.04.2021), Ges (18.05.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), pino_chet (11.04.2021), Pitgor (15.04.2021), SergeBY (10.04.2021), Trinitty (21.04.2021), VladisSLAW (14.04.2021), vladmitr (21.05.2021), Zver27 (17.04.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 05.04. по 10.04.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),381892,381892,10.04.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,702099,702099,10.04.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,57362,57362,10.04.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,211067,211067,10.04.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,312047,312047,10.04.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,240200,240200,10.04.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,561654,561654,10.04.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,49963,49963,10.04.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,10.04.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,10.04.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,10.04.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,661524,661524,10.04.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,75358,75358,10.04.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,99469,99469,10.04.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,112918,112918,10.04.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,118730,118730,10.04.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,173968,173968,10.04.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,375448,375448,10.04.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,196553,196553,10.04.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,243929,243929,10.04.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,165668,165668,10.04.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,224549,224549,10.04.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,131041,131041,10.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,110563,110563,10.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,111939,111939,10.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,74786,74786,10.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,93143,93143,10.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,101109,101109,10.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,78860,78860,10.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,169432,169432,10.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,132983,132983,10.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,183674,183674,10.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,141635,141635,10.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,335104,335104,10.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,111618,111618,10.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,208220,208220,10.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,67404,67404,10.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,259009,259009,10.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,170321,170321,10.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,118809,118809,10.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,83681,83681,10.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,20889,20889,10.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,40907,40907,10.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,31914,31914,10.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,28943,28943,10.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,34940,34940,10.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,12151,12151,10.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,40385,40385,10.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,27668,27668,10.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,31870,31870,10.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,16897,16897,10.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,3662,3662,10.04.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,17062,17062,10.04.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,361226,361226,10.04.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1351178,1351178,10.04.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,271102,271102,10.04.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,187944,187944,10.04.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,100530,100530,10.04.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,438226,438226,10.04.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,264216,264216,10.04.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,288530,288530,10.04.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134396,134396,10.04.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,4381,4381,10.04.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2018299,2018299,10.04.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,167893,167893,10.04.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,197814,197814,10.04.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,78219,78219,10.04.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,104,104,10.04.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,10.04.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,10.04.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,10.04.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),203141,203141,10.04.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,283023,283023,10.04.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,10.04.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,5935,5935,10.04.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,74,74,10.04.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,10.04.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22069,22069,10.04.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,10.04.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),48976,48976,10.04.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,10.04.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,10.04.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,10.04.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,10.04.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,10.04.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,10.04.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,17,17,10.04.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,10.04.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,10.04.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,10.04.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,10.04.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,49,49,10.04.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,10.04.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,10.04.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,82,82,10.04.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4468,4468,10.04.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,133804,133804,10.04.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,95984,95984,10.04.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26722,26722,10.04.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,29729,29729,10.04.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,202403,202403,10.04  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,69725,69725,10.04.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32658,32658,10.04.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89057,89057,10.04.2021,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (11.04.2021), -Skromniy- (14.04.2021), A.Blunder (17.04.2021), aes0nne (23.04.2021), Alex_AZM (10.04.2021), antic (11.04.2021), asid2009 (11.04.2021), Astral-71 (12.04.2021), BPAvel (20.04.2021), D@nila (12.04.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (10.04.2021), egregor (11.04.2021), grigorenko (10.04.2021), henry723 (10.04.2021), Hider (11.04.2021), IlyaAndr (11.04.2021), KazAndreyK (10.04.2021), koland (14.04.2021), lr_ (10.04.2021), mang (11.04.2021), mark avreliy (12.04.2021), MasterM (12.04.2021), maydik68 (10.04.2021), MilSa (13.04.2021), nazz12 (12.04.2021), nekristov (14.04.2021), Nektoto (13.04.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), osv10 (12.04.2021), pino_chet (11.04.2021), Retep (14.05.2021), rtsot (10.04.2021), sandyr (12.04.2021), SavageBambr (11.04.2021), sergey_cherdyn (19.04.2021), smenalab (10.04.2021), SMveter (10.04.2021), sramotnik (10.04.2021), Step19 (16.04.2021), Step9 (29.04.2021), Tacker (25.04.2021), ufasinol (11.04.2021), vexer206 (11.04.2021), vikins (14.04.2021), vikost (12.04.2021), werwolf79 (11.04.2021), Алекс173 (11.04.2021), Александр_Д (17.04.2021), Вутш (11.04.2021), Марина262626 (12.04.2021), охотник 2013 (12.04.2021), Патриция (14.04.2021), Стасн (19.04.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 27.03 по 10.04.2021
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,50064,50064,09.04.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2883,2883,07.04.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33322,33322,09.04  .2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,08.04.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7235,7235,08.04.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13923,13923,08.04.2021,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,169601,169601,09.04.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,143082,143082,09.04.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31712,31712,09.04.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15034,15034,09.04.2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,06.04.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,09.04.2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,30.03.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2273,2273,09.04.2021,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7213,7213,08.04.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70690,70690,09.04.2021,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),381892,381892,10.04.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,211067,211067,09.04.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,312047,312047,09.04.2021,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),6135,6135,07.04.2021,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),22991,22991,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),10395,10395,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),31390,31390,08.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),13112,13112,08.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),25065,25065,02.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),26600,26600,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),17871,17871,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),51310,51310,08.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),38909,38909,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),47810,47810,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),57702,57702,10.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),12395,12395,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),19871,19871,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),49975,49975,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),22241,22241,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),13669,13669,19.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),5758,5758,08.04.2021,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),21956,21956,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),12962,12962,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13247,13247,01.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18474,18474,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),7073,7073,31.03.2021,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),7606,7606,10.04.2021,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),18925,18925,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),30340,30340,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),12393,12393,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),26500,26500,08.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),9999,9999,09.04.2021,=HOST
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19178,19178,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),26947,26947,08.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),16011,16011,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),11855,11855,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),32780,32780,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),29090,29090,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),35731,35731,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),70214,70214,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),34452,34452,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10180,10180,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),38498,38498,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),8306,8306,08.04.2021,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7468,7468,09.04.2021,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),11251,11251,08.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),10093,10093,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),14140,14140,08.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),18983,18983,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16352,16352,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),30810,30810,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),6411,6411,09.04.2021,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12190,12190,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),54807,54807,08.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),7687,7687,09.04.2021,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),4902,4902,08.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,156345,156345,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,116954,116954,07.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,97710,97710,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,156993,156993,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,158579,158579,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,168458,168458,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,140246,140246,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,95482,95482,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,138524,138524,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,128487,128487,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW058,Ангарск,19201,19201,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,109374,109374,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,301053,301053,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,159092,159092,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,329129,329129,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,57942,57942,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,174586,174586,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,128572,128572,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,123845,123845,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,106299,106299,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,151514,151514,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,192004,192004,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,188965,188965,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,137639,137639,10.04.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,54401,54401,08.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,265406,265406,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,72630,72630,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,146268,146268,09.04.2021,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,165922,165922,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,94513,94513,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,183302,183302,03.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,203676,203676,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,224557,224557,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,102543,102543,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,110612,110612,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,234205,234205,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,90313,90313,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,66722,66722,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,54161,54161,10.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,109379,109379,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,113061,113061,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,157250,157250,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,170081,170081,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),31329,31329,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),83343,83343,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,65602,65602,08.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,142298,142298,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,94745,94745,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,34438,34438,08.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,60962,60962,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,115228,115228,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW288,Республика Казахстан,49307,49307,05.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,80514,80514,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,79010,79010,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,95493,95493,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,96887,96887,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,40107,40107,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,80807,80807,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,68417,68417,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,138682,138682,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,155565,155565,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,151439,151439,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,118308,118308,08.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,107296,107296,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,58474,58474,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,45615,45615,05.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,11839,11839,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,78970,78970,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,180510,180510,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,92078,92078,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,69176,69176,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,21869,21869,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,31536,31536,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,102446,102446,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,95994,95994,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,25669,25669,08.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,146283,146283,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,20354,20354,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,65383,65383,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,69580,69580,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,148618,148618,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,146840,146840,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,48285,48285,05.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,45035,45035,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,229678,229678,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,16621,16621,09.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,76139,76139,09.04.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,240200,240200,10.04.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (20.04.2021), Alain1988 (12.04.2021), Alex_AZM (12.04.2021), BPAvel (20.04.2021), egregor (18.04.2021), KazAndreyK (12.04.2021), lr_ (18.04.2021), matyashev (19.04.2021), MilSa (13.04.2021), Nichs06 (12.04.2021), osv10 (12.04.2021), Phantom63rus (12.04.2021), SergeBY (14.04.2021), sergey_cherdyn (19.04.2021), ufasinol (12.04.2021), VladisSLAW (14.04.2021), охотник 2013 (16.04.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 09.04 по 16.04.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,169743,169743,16.04.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,143403,143403,16.04.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7254,7254,15.04.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,50157,50157,16.04.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70734,70734,16.04.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7220,7220,15.04.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2273,2273,14.04.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,14.04.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13946,13946,16.04.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15047,15047,16.04.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33352,33352,16.04  .2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,16.04.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2887,2887,16.04.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31728,31728,16.04.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (20.04.2021), Alex_AZM (17.04.2021), bsnm10 (18.04.2021), dadu001 (18.04.2021), Gagaran (17.04.2021), Ges (18.05.2021), Nichs06 (05.05.2021), Pitgor (20.04.2021), Trinitty (21.04.2021), VladisSLAW (17.04.2021), vladmitr (21.05.2021), Zver27 (17.04.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 13.04. по 17.04.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),382335,382335,17.04.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,703407,703407,17.04.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,57528,57528,17.04.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,211209,211209,17.04.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,312483,312483,17.04.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,240497,240497,17.04.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,562264,562264,17.04.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50000,50000,17.04.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,17.04.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,17.04.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,17.04.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,662440,662440,17.04.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,75645,75645,17.04.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,99610,99610,17.04.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,113020,113020,17.04.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,118838,118838,17.04.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,174168,174168,17.04.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,376111,376111,17.04.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,196830,196830,17.04.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,244282,244282,17.04.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,165928,165928,17.04.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,224802,224802,17.04.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,131184,131184,17.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,110827,110827,17.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,112307,112307,17.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,74941,74941,17.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,93382,93382,17.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,101228,101228,17.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,78962,78962,17.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,169843,169843,17.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,133122,133122,17.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,183943,183943,17.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,141878,141878,17.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,335902,335902,17.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,112061,112061,17.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,208793,208793,17.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,67528,67528,17.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,259378,259378,17.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,170499,170499,17.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,118938,118938,17.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,83815,83815,17.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,20946,20946,17.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,41550,41550,17.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,32512,32512,17.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,29253,29253,17.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,35444,35444,17.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,12354,12354,17.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,40895,40895,17.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,28130,28130,17.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,32357,32357,17.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,17141,17141,17.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,3721,3721,17.04.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,17367,17367,17.04.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,361521,361521,17.04.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1353788,1353788,17.04.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,271349,271349,17.04.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,188068,188068,17.04.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,100570,100570,17.04.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,438469,438469,17.04.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,264361,264361,17.04.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,288621,288621,17.04.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134436,134436,17.04.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,4461,4461,17.04.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2022917,2022917,17.04.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,168079,168079,17.04.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,197936,197936,17.04.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,78299,78299,17.04.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,105,105,17.04.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,17.04.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,17.04.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,17.04.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),203377,203377,17.04.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,283407,283407,17.04.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,17.04.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,6257,6257,17.04.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,75,75,17.04.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,17.04.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22079,22079,17.04.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,17.04.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),49027,49027,17.04.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,17.04.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,17.04.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,17.04.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,17.04.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,17.04.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,17.04.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,17,17,17.04.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,17.04.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,17.04.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,17.04.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,17.04.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,49,49,17.04.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,17.04.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,17.04.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,84,84,17.04.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4469,4469,17.04.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,133963,133963,17.04.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,96003,96003,17.04.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26773,26773,17.04.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,29774,29774,17.04.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,202669,202669,17.04  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,69949,69949,17.04.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32692,32692,17.04.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89070,89070,17.04.2021,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (20.04.2021), -Skromniy- (24.04.2021), A.Blunder (17.04.2021), aes0nne (23.04.2021), Alex_AZM (18.04.2021), antic (17.04.2021), asid2009 (18.04.2021), Astral-71 (19.04.2021), BPAvel (20.04.2021), D@nila (20.04.2021), dchk1 (21.04.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (18.04.2021), egregor (18.04.2021), goldkobra (19.04.2021), grigorenko (19.04.2021), GriLlo (20.04.2021), henry723 (17.04.2021), Hider (19.04.2021), KazAndreyK (17.04.2021), koland (08.06.2021), lr_ (18.04.2021), mark avreliy (18.04.2021), MasterM (21.04.2021), matyashev (19.04.2021), MilSa (12.05.2021), Nektoto (20.04.2021), Nichs06 (05.05.2021), osv10 (19.04.2021), pino_chet (24.04.2021), privetpavlo (18.04.2021), Retep (14.05.2021), Roman795 (18.04.2021), rtsot (17.04.2021), sandyr (19.04.2021), SavageBambr (17.04.2021), sergey_cherdyn (19.04.2021), SMveter (17.04.2021), sramotnik (17.04.2021), Step9 (29.04.2021), swhost (21.04.2021), Tacker (25.04.2021), up100 (19.04.2021), vasl_00 (30.04.2021), vikins (17.04.2021), vrnunya (21.04.2021), werwolf79 (17.04.2021), Александр_Д (17.04.2021), Вутш (18.04.2021), Марина262626 (20.04.2021), нюрочка (19.04.2021), Патриция (26.04.2021), Стасн (19.04.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 05.04-16.04

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,169743,169743,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,143403,143403,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7254,7254,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,50157,50157,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70734,70734,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7220,7220,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2273,2273,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13946,13946,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15047,15047,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33352,33352,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2887,2887,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31728,31728,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (20.04.2021), Alain1988 (19.04.2021), artem31 (05.09.2021), asj9706 (21.04.2021), bravoasu (19.04.2021), Ges (18.05.2021), levin_minsk (18.04.2021), Nichs06 (05.05.2021), Nikols-Nikols (02.05.2021), n_ivanovv (22.04.2021), pino_chet (24.04.2021), privetpavlo (18.04.2021), rimma29 (19.04.2021), sd-red (03.05.2021), SergeBY (24.04.2021), Tata88 (20.04.2021), Trinitty (21.04.2021), uga007 (15.05.2021), VladisSLAW (18.04.2021), X@ndr (01.07.2021), Виктор1979 (23.04.2021)

----------


## Roman795

у меня при проверке статистики нет 6 кассационный округ , не знаю правильно ли это?

----------


## Stepan33

> у меня при проверке статистики нет 6 кассационный округ , не знаю правильно ли это?


Почему вопрос в этой теме? Есть тема "Обсуждение". Надеюсь, повторять не нужно будет?

----------

(ИльФ) (20.04.2021), privetpavlo (18.04.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 16.04 по 23.04.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,169882,169882,24.04.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,143616,143616,24.04.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7281,7281,24.04.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,50278,50278,24.04.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70786,70786,24.04.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7231,7231,24.04.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2273,2273,24.04.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,24.04.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13959,13959,24.04.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15075,15075,24.04.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33381,33381,24.04  .2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,24.04.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,24.04.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2887,2887,24.04.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31771,31771,24.04.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (24.04.2021), Alex_AZM (24.04.2021), bsnm10 (24.04.2021), dadu001 (10.05.2021), Gagaran (24.04.2021), Ges (18.05.2021), mokh (25.04.2021), Nichs06 (05.05.2021), Pitgor (26.04.2021), SergeBY (24.04.2021), Trinitty (06.05.2021), unknown13 (25.04.2021), VladisSLAW (30.04.2021), vladmitr (21.05.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 19.04. по 24.04.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),382847,382847,24.04.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,705150,705150,24.04.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,57602,57602,24.04.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,211330,211330,24.04.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,312948,312948,24.04.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,240775,240775,24.04.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,563002,563002,24.04.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50037,50037,24.04.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,24.04.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,24.04.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,24.04.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,663465,663465,24.04.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,75882,75882,24.04.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,99738,99738,24.04.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,113098,113098,24.04.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,118954,118954,24.04.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,174395,174395,24.04.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,376786,376786,24.04.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,197046,197046,24.04.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,244591,244591,24.04.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,166150,166150,24.04.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,225091,225091,24.04.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,131361,131361,24.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,110942,110942,24.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,112425,112425,24.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,75040,75040,24.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,93676,93676,24.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,101354,101354,24.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,79035,79035,24.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,170272,170272,24.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,133388,133388,24.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,184247,184247,24.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,141984,141984,24.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,336636,336636,24.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,112177,112177,24.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,209245,209245,24.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,67714,67714,24.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,259814,259814,24.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,170930,170930,24.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,119237,119237,24.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,83932,83932,24.04.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,21051,21051,24.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,42233,42233,24.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,33113,33113,24.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,29852,29852,24.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,36188,36188,24.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,12503,12503,24.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,42019,42019,24.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,28494,28494,24.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,32817,32817,24.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,17489,17489,24.04.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,3793,3793,24.04.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,17700,17700,24.04.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,361695,361695,24.04.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1354934,1354934,24.04.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,271603,271603,24.04.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,188141,188141,24.04.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,100821,100821,24.04.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,438705,438705,24.04.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,264541,264541,24.04.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,288704,288704,24.04.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134467,134467,24.04.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,4541,4541,24.04.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2025824,2025824,24.04.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,168298,168298,24.04.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,198096,198096,24.04.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,78432,78432,24.04.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,105,105,24.04.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,24.04.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,24.04.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,24.04.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),203513,203513,24.04.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,283835,283835,24.04.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,24.04.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,6632,6632,24.04.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,76,76,24.04.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,24.04.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22105,22105,24.04.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,24.04.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),49126,49126,24.04.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,24.04.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,24.04.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,24.04.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,24.04.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,24.04.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,24.04.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,17,17,24.04.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,24.04.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,24.04.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,24.04.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,24.04.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,49,49,24.04.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,24.04.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,24.04.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,24.04.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4470,4470,24.04.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,134072,134072,24.04.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,96024,96024,24.04.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26825,26825,24.04.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,29831,29831,24.04.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,202834,202834,24.04  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,70235,70235,24.04.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32731,32731,24.04.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89076,89076,24.04.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (24.04.2021), A.Blunder (24.04.2021), Alex_AZM (24.04.2021), antic (25.04.2021), artstep (26.04.2021), Astral-71 (26.04.2021), BPAvel (02.05.2021), D@nila (26.04.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (24.04.2021), egregor (25.04.2021), franc100 (25.04.2021), grigorenko (10.05.2021), GriLlo (26.04.2021), henry723 (26.04.2021), Hider (28.04.2021), kato1249 (25.04.2021), KazAndreyK (25.04.2021), koland (08.06.2021), Ksu888 (30.04.2021), lr_ (24.04.2021), mang (25.04.2021), mark avreliy (24.04.2021), MasterM (27.04.2021), maydik68 (27.04.2021), MilSa (27.04.2021), Nektoto (30.04.2021), Nichs06 (05.05.2021), Nortop (25.04.2021), osv10 (28.04.2021), Retep (14.05.2021), Roman795 (24.04.2021), rtsot (25.04.2021), SavageBambr (25.04.2021), sergey_cherdyn (26.04.2021), smenalab (26.04.2021), SMveter (24.04.2021), sramotnik (25.04.2021), Step19 (26.05.2021), Step9 (29.04.2021), swhost (29.04.2021), Tacker (25.04.2021), ufasinol (26.04.2021), vasl_00 (30.04.2021), vexer206 (24.04.2021), vikins (24.04.2021), werwolf79 (25.04.2021), Александр_Д (05.05.2021), Вутш (26.04.2021), Марина262626 (13.05.2021), Патриция (26.04.2021), Стасн (26.04.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 10.04 по 24.04.2021
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,50278,50278,23.04.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2887,2887,23.04.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33381,33381,23.04  .2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,20.04.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7281,7281,22.04.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13959,13959,23.04.2021,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,169882,169882,23.04.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,143616,143616,23.04.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31771,31771,23.04.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15075,15075,23.04.2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,06.04.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,22.04.2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,19.04.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2273,2273,22.04.2021,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7231,7231,23.04.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70786,70786,23.04.2021,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),382847,382847,24.04.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,211330,211330,23.04.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,312948,312948,23.04.2021,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),6155,6155,18.04.2021,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),23040,23040,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),10472,10472,22.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),31478,31478,22.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),13152,13152,22.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),25144,25144,15.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),26690,26690,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),18028,18028,24.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),51410,51410,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),38950,38950,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),47925,47925,20.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),57979,57979,24.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),12555,12555,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),19928,19928,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),50060,50060,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),22308,22308,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),13669,13669,19.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),5838,5838,22.04.2021,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),22012,22012,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),13000,13000,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13277,13277,16.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18499,18499,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),7092,7092,08.04.2021,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),7635,7635,23.04.2021,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),18961,18961,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),30440,30440,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),12503,12503,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),26620,26620,22.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),10024,10024,16.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19188,19188,16.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),27011,27011,22.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),16073,16073,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),11876,11876,15.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),32915,32915,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),29170,29170,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),35780,35780,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),70352,70352,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),34569,34569,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10190,10190,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),38648,38648,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),8332,8332,23.04.2021,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7474,7474,23.04.2021,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),11299,11299,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),10147,10147,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),14260,14260,22.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),19042,19042,22.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16377,16377,22.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),31070,31070,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),6506,6506,23.04.2021,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12229,12229,21.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),54923,54923,22.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),7723,7723,23.04.2021,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),5002,5002,22.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,156685,156685,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,117093,117093,20.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,97991,97991,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,157556,157556,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,159055,159055,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,169048,169048,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,140675,140675,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,95684,95684,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,138997,138997,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,128838,128838,24.04.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW058,Ангарск,19201,19201,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,109637,109637,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,302273,302273,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,159720,159720,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,330388,330388,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,58098,58098,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,175125,175125,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,128968,128968,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,124154,124154,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,106693,106693,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,151957,151957,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,192469,192469,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,189590,189590,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,138096,138096,24.04.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,54518,54518,22.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,266333,266333,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,72901,72901,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,146516,146516,23.04.2021,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,166485,166485,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,94737,94737,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,183637,183637,15.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,204307,204307,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,225464,225464,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,102765,102765,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,110878,110878,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,235034,235034,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,90548,90548,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,66906,66906,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,54365,54365,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,109824,109824,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,113372,113372,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,157659,157659,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,170881,170881,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),31488,31488,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),83497,83497,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,65793,65793,22.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,142810,142810,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,95029,95029,22.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,34659,34659,22.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,61122,61122,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,115544,115544,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW288,Республика Казахстан,49370,49370,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,80806,80806,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,79367,79367,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,95710,95710,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,97162,97162,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,40192,40192,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,80970,80970,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,68598,68598,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,139095,139095,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,156041,156041,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,151911,151911,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,118684,118684,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,107655,107655,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,58616,58616,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,45710,45710,18.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,11852,11852,19.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,79120,79120,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,180845,180845,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,92415,92415,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,69389,69389,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,21961,21961,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,31629,31629,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,102676,102676,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,96126,96126,20.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,25759,25759,22.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,146897,146897,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,20407,20407,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,65800,65800,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,69812,69812,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,149274,149274,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,147083,147083,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,48408,48408,19.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,45163,45163,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,230636,230636,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,16704,16704,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,76307,76307,23.04.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,240775,240775,24.04.2021,=HOST

----------

-Skromniy- (29.04.2021), Alain1988 (26.04.2021), Alex_AZM (26.04.2021), BPAvel (02.05.2021), D@nila (29.04.2021), egregor (30.04.2021), KazAndreyK (26.04.2021), mang (29.04.2021), MasterM (27.04.2021), MilSa (27.04.2021), Nichs06 (05.05.2021), osv10 (28.04.2021), SaintDream (25.04.2021), SergeBY (30.04.2021), sergey_cherdyn (26.04.2021), SMveter (25.04.2021), ufasinol (01.05.2021), vasl_00 (30.04.2021), VladisSLAW (30.04.2021), werwolf79 (26.04.2021), Вутш (26.04.2021)

----------


## yatcina

Обновление региональных баз с 13.03.2021г. по 24.04.2021 г.​
*Скрытый текст*RLAW123,Красноярский край,265497,265497,30.04.2021,#HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,138514,138514,30.04.2021,#HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,151513,151513,30.04.2021,#HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,115154,115154,30.04.2021,#HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,44996,44996,30.04.2021,#HOST
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,54400,54400,30.04.2021,#HOST
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),26560,26560,30.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12197,12197,30.04.2021,#HOS  T

*Скрытый текст*ссылка

----------

(ИльФ) (05.06.2021), osv10 (05.05.2021), vikost (01.05.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 19.04-30.04

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,170082,170082,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,143828,143828,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7296,7296,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,50362,50362,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70837,70837,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7239,7239,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2273,2273,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13968,13968,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15096,15096,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33398,33398,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2887,2887,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31800,31800,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (05.06.2021), artem31 (05.09.2021), asj9706 (20.05.2021), bravoasu (03.05.2021), Ges (18.05.2021), levin_minsk (07.05.2021), Nichs06 (05.05.2021), Nikols-Nikols (02.05.2021), n_ivanovv (12.05.2021), rimma29 (06.05.2021), sd-red (03.05.2021), Tata88 (12.07.2021), Trinitty (06.05.2021), VladisSLAW (01.05.2021), Виктор1979 (17.05.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 23.04 по 30.04.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,170082,170082,01.05.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,143828,143828,01.05.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7296,7296,01.05.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,50362,50362,01.05.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70837,70837,01.05.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7239,7239,01.05.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2273,2273,01.05.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,01.05.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13968,13968,01.05.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15096,15096,01.05.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33398,33398,01.05  .2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,01.05.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,01.05.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2887,2887,01.05.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31800,31800,01.05.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.06.2021), Alex_AZM (01.05.2021), bsnm10 (02.05.2021), dadu001 (10.05.2021), Gagaran (01.05.2021), Ges (18.05.2021), Nichs06 (05.05.2021), Pitgor (03.05.2021), sseennsseeii (01.05.2021), Trinitty (06.05.2021), unknown13 (02.05.2021), VladisSLAW (01.05.2021), vladmitr (21.05.2021)

----------


## KazAndreyK

Федералка 26.04-01.05.2021:

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/OkJuwgS1z_PVqQ

torrent

----------

dchk1 (05.05.2021), kato1249 (01.05.2021), krepko (11.05.2021), Nichs06 (05.05.2021), pino_chet (08.05.2021), Retep (14.05.2021), Roman795 (01.05.2021), sandyr (11.05.2021), Step19 (26.05.2021), vikost (01.05.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 26.04. по 01.05.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),383386,383386,01.05.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,706752,706752,01.05.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,57687,57687,01.05.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,211447,211447,01.05.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,313428,313428,01.05.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,241091,241091,01.05.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,563443,563443,01.05.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50094,50094,01.05.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,01.05.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,01.05.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,01.05.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,664246,664246,01.05.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,76183,76183,01.05.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,99887,99887,01.05.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,113186,113186,01.05.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,119048,119048,01.05.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,174648,174648,01.05.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,377200,377200,01.05.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,197314,197314,01.05.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,244940,244940,01.05.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,166348,166348,01.05.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,225316,225316,01.05.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,131466,131466,01.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,111181,111181,01.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,112550,112550,01.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,75176,75176,01.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,93786,93786,01.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,101478,101478,01.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,79144,79144,01.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,170407,170407,01.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,133533,133533,01.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,184416,184416,01.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,142171,142171,01.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,337406,337406,01.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,112290,112290,01.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,209643,209643,01.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,67819,67819,01.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,260321,260321,01.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,171101,171101,01.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,119349,119349,01.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,84050,84050,01.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,21143,21143,01.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,42655,42655,01.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,33521,33521,01.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,30116,30116,01.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,36599,36599,01.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,12716,12716,01.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,42543,42543,01.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,28797,28797,01.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,33305,33305,01.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,17523,17523,01.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,3822,3822,01.05.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,17866,17866,01.05.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,361876,361876,01.05.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1355499,1355499,01.05.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,271779,271779,01.05.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,188194,188194,01.05.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,100961,100961,01.05.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,438839,438839,01.05.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,264728,264728,01.05.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,288747,288747,01.05.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134475,134475,01.05.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,4581,4581,01.05.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2027660,2027660,01.05.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,168440,168440,01.05.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,198294,198294,01.05.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,78542,78542,01.05.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,105,105,01.05.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,01.05.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,01.05.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,01.05.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),203660,203660,01.05.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,284254,284254,01.05.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,01.05.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,7134,7134,01.05.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,76,76,01.05.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,01.05.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22113,22113,01.05.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,01.05.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),49335,49335,01.05.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,01.05.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,01.05.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,01.05.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,01.05.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,01.05.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,01.05.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,17,17,01.05.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,01.05.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,01.05.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,01.05.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,01.05.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,49,49,01.05.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,01.05.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,01.05.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,01.05.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4471,4471,01.05.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,134140,134140,01.05.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,96039,96039,01.05.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26875,26875,01.05.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,29885,29885,01.05.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,203046,203046,01.05  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,70441,70441,01.05.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32765,32765,01.05.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89096,89096,01.05.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (04.05.2021), Alex_AZM (02.05.2021), antic (01.05.2021), Astral-71 (04.05.2021), BPAvel (02.05.2021), Caravanchik (09.05.2021), d-q10 (15.05.2021), D@nila (06.05.2021), dchk1 (05.05.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (02.05.2021), egregor (09.05.2021), grigorenko (10.05.2021), henry723 (03.05.2021), Hider (09.05.2021), kato1249 (01.05.2021), kogg (03.05.2021), koland (08.06.2021), krepko (11.05.2021), lr_ (03.05.2021), maydik68 (02.05.2021), MilSa (12.05.2021), Nektoto (03.05.2021), Nichs06 (05.05.2021), Nyas (06.05.2021), osv10 (05.05.2021), pino_chet (08.05.2021), Retep (14.06.2021), rtsot (03.05.2021), sandyr (11.05.2021), SavageBambr (02.05.2021), sergey_cherdyn (02.05.2021), sramotnik (01.05.2021), Step19 (26.05.2021), Step9 (26.06.2021), Tacker (09.05.2021), ufasinol (01.05.2021), vasl_00 (10.05.2021), vexer206 (01.05.2021), vikins (01.05.2021), vikost (01.05.2021), werwolf79 (04.05.2021), Александр_Д (05.05.2021), Вутш (03.05.2021), Марина262626 (13.05.2021), нюрочка (03.05.2021), Патриция (03.05.2021), Стасн (04.05.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Ежемесячное обновление федеральных баз с 05.04.2021 по 01.05.2021
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 05.04.2021 по 01.05.2021
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 05.04.2021 по 01.05.2021
торрент

----------

-Skromniy- (04.05.2021), A.Blunder (21.05.2021), Alain1988 (03.05.2021), Alex_AZM (03.05.2021), alkila (07.05.2021), Allochcka (03.06.2021), antic (05.06.2021), d-q10 (15.05.2021), Darengar (12.05.2021), dchk1 (05.05.2021), Explore (02.05.2021), kogg (03.05.2021), komich (06.05.2021), lr_ (04.05.2021), Nadegda38 (03.05.2021), Nichs06 (05.05.2021), Nyas (06.05.2021), osv10 (05.05.2021), Phantom63rus (06.05.2021), pino_chet (08.05.2021), Retep (14.05.2021), sd-red (03.05.2021), SergeBY (07.05.2021), sergey_cherdyn (09.05.2021), SerNikAnt (14.05.2021), SMveter (03.05.2021), staravoitau (16.05.2021), ufasinol (04.05.2021), vikost (03.05.2021), VladisSLAW (03.05.2021), werwolf79 (04.05.2021), X@ndr (01.07.2021), Алекс173 (03.05.2021), Вутш (06.05.2021), Иван689 (03.05.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 30.04 по 07.05.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,170211,170211,07.05.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,143988,143988,07.05.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7322,7322,07.05.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,50458,50458,07.05.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70881,70881,07.05.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7251,7251,07.05.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2273,2273,07.05.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,07.05.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13974,13974,07.05.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15113,15113,07.05.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33428,33428,07.05  .2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,07.05.2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,07.05.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,07.05.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2887,2887,07.05.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31832,31832,07.05.2021,=HOST

----------

Alex_AZM (08.05.2021), bsnm10 (10.05.2021), Czechoslovak (10.05.2021), dadu001 (10.05.2021), Gagaran (07.05.2021), Ges (18.05.2021), ivaf_1974 (12.05.2021), mokh (21.05.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), pino_chet (08.05.2021), Pitgor (10.05.2021), SergeBY (07.05.2021), staravoitau (16.05.2021), ufasinol (07.05.2021), uga007 (08.05.2021), VladisSLAW (07.05.2021), vladmitr (21.05.2021), X@ndr (01.07.2021), Zver27 (30.05.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 04.05. по 08.05.2021
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),383682,383682,08.05.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,707272,707272,08.05.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,57706,57706,08.05.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,211475,211475,08.05.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,313507,313507,08.05.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,241171,241171,08.05.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,563675,563675,08.05.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50165,50165,08.05.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,08.05.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,08.05.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,08.05.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,664446,664446,08.05.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,76365,76365,08.05.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,100013,100013,08.05.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,113283,113283,08.05.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,119152,119152,08.05.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,174860,174860,08.05.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,377490,377490,08.05.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,197539,197539,08.05.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,245240,245240,08.05.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,166608,166608,08.05.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,225532,225532,08.05.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,131528,131528,08.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,111245,111245,08.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,112669,112669,08.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,75276,75276,08.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,93890,93890,08.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,101570,101570,08.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,79224,79224,08.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,170527,170527,08.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,133742,133742,08.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,184558,184558,08.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,142311,142311,08.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,338028,338028,08.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,112399,112399,08.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,209780,209780,08.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,67887,67887,08.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,260671,260671,08.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,171226,171226,08.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,119450,119450,08.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,84145,84145,08.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,21183,21183,08.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,42916,42916,08.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,33791,33791,08.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,30297,30297,08.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,36915,36915,08.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,12816,12816,08.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,42815,42815,08.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,28971,28971,08.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,33641,33641,08.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,17551,17551,08.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,3844,3844,08.05.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,17971,17971,08.05.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,362090,362090,08.05.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1355930,1355930,08.05.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,271864,271864,08.05.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,188242,188242,08.05.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101099,101099,08.05.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,438968,438968,08.05.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,264805,264805,08.05.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,288783,288783,08.05.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134481,134481,08.05.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,4621,4621,08.05.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2028845,2028845,08.05.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,168497,168497,08.05.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,198400,198400,08.05.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,78672,78672,08.05.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,105,105,08.05.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,08.05.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,08.05.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,08.05.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),203690,203690,08.05.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,284355,284355,08.05.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,08.05.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,7212,7212,08.05.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,76,76,08.05.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,08.05.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22120,22120,08.05.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,08.05.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),49393,49393,08.05.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,08.05.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,08.05.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,08.05.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,08.05.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,08.05.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,08.05.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,17,17,08.05.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,08.05.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,08.05.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,08.05.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,08.05.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,49,49,08.05.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,08.05.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,08.05.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,08.05.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4472,4472,08.05.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,134158,134158,08.05.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,96046,96046,08.05.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26905,26905,08.05.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,29943,29943,08.05.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,203149,203149,08.05  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,70512,70512,08.05.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32786,32786,08.05.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89097,89097,08.05.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (12.05.2021), A.Blunder (21.05.2021), Alex_AZM (08.05.2021), antic (15.05.2021), Astral-71 (13.05.2021), BPAvel (15.05.2021), d-q10 (15.05.2021), dchk1 (08.05.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (09.05.2021), egregor (09.05.2021), goldkobra (11.05.2021), grigorenko (10.05.2021), henry723 (08.05.2021), Hider (09.05.2021), i.klenkov (08.05.2021), KazAndreyK (11.05.2021), koland (08.06.2021), kozavva (22.05.2021), krepko (11.05.2021), lr_ (22.05.2021), mang (09.05.2021), mark avreliy (08.05.2021), MasterM (19.05.2021), MilSa (12.05.2021), Nektoto (10.05.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), Nortop (15.05.2021), osv10 (11.05.2021), pino_chet (08.05.2021), Retep (14.05.2021), Roman795 (09.05.2021), rtsot (09.05.2021), s142s (18.05.2021), sandyr (11.05.2021), SavageBambr (08.05.2021), sergey_cherdyn (09.05.2021), serj13 (09.05.2021), SMveter (08.05.2021), sramotnik (10.05.2021), Step19 (26.05.2021), Step9 (26.06.2021), swhost (11.05.2021), Tacker (09.05.2021), Tdutyb (31.05.2021), ufasinol (08.05.2021), vasl_00 (10.05.2021), vexer206 (10.05.2021), vikins (09.05.2021), vikost (08.05.2021), werwolf79 (09.05.2021), X@ndr (01.07.2021), Александр_Д (20.05.2021), Вутш (10.05.2021), Марина262626 (13.05.2021), нюрочка (11.05.2021), Патриция (11.05.2021), Стасн (11.05.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 24.04 по 08.05.2021
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,50278,50278,23.04.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2887,2887,23.04.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33381,33381,23.04  .2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,20.04.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7281,7281,22.04.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13959,13959,23.04.2021,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,169882,169882,23.04.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,143616,143616,23.04.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31771,31771,23.04.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15075,15075,23.04.2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,06.04.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,22.04.2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,19.04.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2273,2273,22.04.2021,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7231,7231,23.04.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70786,70786,23.04.2021,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),382847,382847,24.04.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,211330,211330,23.04.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,312948,312948,23.04.2021,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),6155,6155,18.04.2021,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),23040,23040,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),10472,10472,22.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),31478,31478,22.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),13152,13152,22.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),25144,25144,15.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),26690,26690,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),18028,18028,24.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),51410,51410,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),38950,38950,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),47925,47925,20.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),57979,57979,24.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),12555,12555,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),19928,19928,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),50060,50060,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),22308,22308,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),13669,13669,19.03.2021,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),5838,5838,22.04.2021,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),22012,22012,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),13000,13000,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13277,13277,16.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18499,18499,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),7092,7092,08.04.2021,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),7635,7635,23.04.2021,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),18961,18961,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),30440,30440,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),12503,12503,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),26620,26620,22.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),10024,10024,16.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19188,19188,16.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),27011,27011,22.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),16073,16073,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),11876,11876,15.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),32915,32915,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),29170,29170,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),35780,35780,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),70352,70352,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),34569,34569,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10190,10190,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),38648,38648,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),8332,8332,23.04.2021,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7474,7474,23.04.2021,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),11299,11299,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),10147,10147,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),14260,14260,22.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),19042,19042,22.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16377,16377,22.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),31070,31070,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),6506,6506,23.04.2021,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12229,12229,21.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),54923,54923,22.04.2021,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),7723,7723,23.04.2021,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),5002,5002,22.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,156685,156685,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,117093,117093,20.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,97991,97991,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,157556,157556,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,159055,159055,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,169048,169048,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,140675,140675,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,95684,95684,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,138997,138997,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,128838,128838,24.04.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW058,Ангарск,19201,19201,09.04.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,109637,109637,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,302273,302273,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,159720,159720,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,330388,330388,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,58098,58098,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,175125,175125,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,128968,128968,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,124154,124154,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,106693,106693,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,151957,151957,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,192469,192469,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,189590,189590,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,138096,138096,24.04.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,54518,54518,22.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,266333,266333,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,72901,72901,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,146516,146516,23.04.2021,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,166485,166485,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,94737,94737,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,183637,183637,15.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,204307,204307,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,225464,225464,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,102765,102765,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,110878,110878,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,235034,235034,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,90548,90548,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,66906,66906,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,54365,54365,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,109824,109824,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,113372,113372,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,157659,157659,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,170881,170881,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),31488,31488,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),83497,83497,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,65793,65793,22.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,142810,142810,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,95029,95029,22.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,34659,34659,22.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,61122,61122,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,115544,115544,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW288,Республика Казахстан,49370,49370,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,80806,80806,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,79367,79367,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,95710,95710,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,97162,97162,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,40192,40192,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,80970,80970,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,68598,68598,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,139095,139095,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,156041,156041,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,151911,151911,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,118684,118684,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,107655,107655,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,58616,58616,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,45710,45710,18.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,11852,11852,19.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,79120,79120,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,180845,180845,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,92415,92415,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,69389,69389,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,21961,21961,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,31629,31629,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,102676,102676,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,96126,96126,20.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,25759,25759,22.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,146897,146897,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,20407,20407,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,65800,65800,23.04.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,69812,69812,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,149274,149274,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,147083,147083,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,48408,48408,19.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,45163,45163,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,230636,230636,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,16704,16704,23.04.2021,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,76307,76307,23.04.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,240775,240775,24.04.2021,=HOST

----------

-Skromniy- (12.05.2021), A.Blunder (21.05.2021), Alain1988 (12.05.2021), Alex_AZM (11.05.2021), BPAvel (15.05.2021), dchk1 (14.05.2021), egregor (16.05.2021), KazAndreyK (11.05.2021), kogg (12.05.2021), lr_ (22.05.2021), mang (10.05.2021), MilSa (12.05.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), osv10 (11.05.2021), pino_chet (19.05.2021), SergeBY (15.05.2021), sergey_cherdyn (13.05.2021), SerNikAnt (14.05.2021), SMveter (11.05.2021), staravoitau (16.05.2021), ufasinol (14.05.2021), uga007 (15.05.2021), vasl_00 (11.05.2021), VladisSLAW (11.05.2021), werwolf79 (12.05.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Проблема с RLAW020 возникнет практически у всех, кто примет обновление за 2 недели по регионам. Вот заплатка для всех пострадавших:
Скачать

----------

Alain1988 (12.05.2021), Alex_AZM (15.05.2021), d-q10 (15.05.2021), egregor (16.05.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), pino_chet (19.05.2021), serj13 (12.05.2021), skort1987 (13.05.2021), staravoitau (16.05.2021), ufasinol (14.05.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 11.05. по 15.05.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),384075,384075,15.05.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,708479,708479,15.05.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,57787,57787,15.05.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,211592,211592,15.05.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,313874,313874,15.05.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,241463,241463,15.05.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,564041,564041,15.05.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50200,50200,15.05.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,15.05.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,15.05.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,15.05.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,665152,665152,15.05.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,76714,76714,15.05.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,100088,100088,15.05.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,113380,113380,15.05.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,119226,119226,15.05.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,175027,175027,15.05.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,377956,377956,15.05.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,197641,197641,15.05.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,245361,245361,15.05.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,166768,166768,15.05.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,225576,225576,15.05.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,131670,131670,15.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,111467,111467,15.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,112774,112774,15.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,75336,75336,15.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,94030,94030,15.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,101669,101669,15.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,79321,79321,15.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,170742,170742,15.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,133927,133927,15.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,184753,184753,15.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,142428,142428,15.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,338590,338590,15.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,112690,112690,15.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,210045,210045,15.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,68017,68017,15.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,260773,260773,15.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,171422,171422,15.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,119572,119572,15.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,84250,84250,15.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,21251,21251,15.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,43279,43279,15.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,34796,34796,15.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,30666,30666,15.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,37392,37392,15.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,12956,12956,15.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,43295,43295,15.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,29404,29404,15.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,34019,34019,15.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,17794,17794,15.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,3926,3926,15.05.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,18152,18152,15.05.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,362253,362253,15.05.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1356894,1356894,15.05.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,272129,272129,15.05.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,188318,188318,15.05.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101133,101133,15.05.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,439156,439156,15.05.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,264931,264931,15.05.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,288868,288868,15.05.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134514,134514,15.05.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,4701,4701,15.05.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2031452,2031452,15.05.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,168660,168660,15.05.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,198500,198500,15.05.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,78761,78761,15.05.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,105,105,15.05.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,15.05.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,15.05.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,15.05.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),203780,203780,15.05.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,284581,284581,15.05.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,15.05.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,7559,7559,15.05.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,76,76,15.05.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,15.05.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22127,22127,15.05.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,15.05.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),49491,49491,15.05.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,15.05.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,15.05.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,15.05.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,15.05.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,15.05.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,15.05.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,15.05.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,15.05.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,15.05.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,15.05.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,15.05.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,49,49,15.05.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,15.05.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,15.05.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,15.05.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4473,4473,15.05.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,134165,134165,15.05.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,96053,96053,15.05.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26933,26933,15.05.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,29978,29978,15.05.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,203342,203342,15.05  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,70669,70669,15.05.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32810,32810,15.05.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89116,89116,15.05.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (16.05.2021), A.Blunder (21.05.2021), Alex_AZM (15.05.2021), antic (15.05.2021), BPAvel (02.06.2021), D@nila (17.05.2021), dchk1 (18.05.2021), Diana45 (17.05.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (16.05.2021), egregor (16.05.2021), gaga515 (21.05.2021), grigorenko (16.05.2021), GriLlo (17.05.2021), henry723 (15.05.2021), Hider (16.05.2021), Hirvi (15.05.2021), IlyaAndr (17.05.2021), kogg (15.05.2021), koland (08.06.2021), kozavva (22.05.2021), lr_ (22.05.2021), mang (16.05.2021), MasterM (17.05.2021), MilSa (17.05.2021), Nektoto (16.05.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), Nortop (16.05.2021), osv10 (20.05.2021), pino_chet (19.05.2021), Retep (14.06.2021), Roman795 (15.05.2021), rtsot (16.05.2021), s142s (18.05.2021), sandyr (17.05.2021), SavageBambr (15.05.2021), sergey_cherdyn (17.05.2021), smenalab (31.05.2021), SMveter (16.05.2021), sramotnik (15.05.2021), staravoitau (16.05.2021), Step19 (26.05.2021), Step9 (26.06.2021), Tacker (15.05.2021), Tdutyb (31.05.2021), ufasinol (16.05.2021), vasl_00 (26.06.2021), vexer206 (16.05.2021), vikins (20.05.2021), werwolf79 (16.05.2021), Александр_Д (20.05.2021), Вутш (16.05.2021), Марина262626 (30.05.2021), нюрочка (17.05.2021), Стасн (17.05.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 07.05 по 15.05.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,170329,170329,15.05.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,144105,144105,15.05.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7330,7330,15.05.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,50512,50512,15.05.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70924,70924,15.05.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7257,7257,15.05.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2273,2273,15.05.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,15.05.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13985,13985,15.05.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15130,15130,15.05.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33452,33452,15.05  .2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,15.05.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31867,31867,15.05.2021,=HOST

----------

-Skromniy- (16.05.2021), Alex_AZM (16.05.2021), bsnm10 (16.05.2021), Gagaran (15.05.2021), Ges (18.05.2021), mark avreliy (17.05.2021), mokh (21.05.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), pino_chet (19.05.2021), Pitgor (18.05.2021), SergeBY (16.05.2021), staravoitau (16.05.2021), VladisSLAW (15.05.2021), vladmitr (21.05.2021), Zver27 (30.05.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 03.05-15.05*

*Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,170329,170329,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,144105,144105,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7330,7330,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,50512,50512,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70924,70924,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7257,7257,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2273,2273,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13985,13985,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15130,15130,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33452,33452,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31867,31867,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

Alain1988 (17.05.2021), artem31 (05.09.2021), asj9706 (20.05.2021), bravoasu (17.05.2021), Ges (18.05.2021), levin_minsk (08.06.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), Nikols-Nikols (09.06.2021), n_ivanovv (19.05.2021), pino_chet (19.05.2021), rimma29 (20.05.2021), sd-red (17.05.2021), SergeBY (19.05.2021), Trinitty (09.06.2021), VladisSLAW (17.05.2021), Виктор1979 (17.05.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 15.05 по 21.05.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,170500,170500,21.05.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,144253,144253,21.05.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7348,7348,21.05.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,50631,50631,21.05.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,70992,70992,21.05.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7265,7265,21.05.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2273,2273,21.05.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,21.05.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13991,13991,21.05.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15157,15157,21.05.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33475,33475,21.05  .2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,21.05.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2887,2887,21.05.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31885,31885,21.05.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.06.2021), Alex_AZM (22.05.2021), Fisher+ (18.09.2021), Gagaran (22.05.2021), Ges (08.07.2021), mokh (21.05.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), Pitgor (31.05.2021), privetpavlo (29.05.2021), SergeBY (21.05.2021), staravoitau (28.05.2021), VladisSLAW (30.05.2021), vladmitr (26.05.2021), X@ndr (01.07.2021), Zver27 (30.05.2021), Александр_Д (07.06.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 17.05. по 22.05.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),384635,384635,22.05.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,710592,710592,22.05.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,57875,57875,22.05.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,211752,211752,22.05.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,314225,314225,22.05.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,241759,241759,22.05.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,564597,564597,22.05.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50241,50241,22.05.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,22.05.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,22.05.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,22.05.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,666047,666047,22.05.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,77091,77091,22.05.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,100150,100150,22.05.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,113412,113412,22.05.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,119334,119334,22.05.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,175167,175167,22.05.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,378469,378469,22.05.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,197757,197757,22.05.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,245659,245659,22.05.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,166942,166942,22.05.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,225716,225716,22.05.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,131845,131845,22.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,111608,111608,22.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,112937,112937,22.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,75508,75508,22.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,94149,94149,22.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,101775,101775,22.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,79525,79525,22.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,170910,170910,22.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,134156,134156,22.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,185091,185091,22.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,142744,142744,22.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,339343,339343,22.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,112785,112785,22.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,210934,210934,22.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,68119,68119,22.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,261313,261313,22.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,171888,171888,22.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,119669,119669,22.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,84377,84377,22.05.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,21360,21360,22.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,44008,44008,22.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,35796,35796,22.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,31079,31079,22.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,38516,38516,22.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,13201,13201,22.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,44419,44419,22.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,29592,29592,22.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,34421,34421,22.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,18033,18033,22.05.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,3953,3953,22.05.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,18517,18517,22.05.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,362344,362344,22.05.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1359711,1359711,22.05.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,272573,272573,22.05.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,188393,188393,22.05.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101176,101176,22.05.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,439415,439415,22.05.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,265089,265089,22.05.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,288983,288983,22.05.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134536,134536,22.05.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,4783,4783,22.05.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2037381,2037381,22.05.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,168842,168842,22.05.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,198630,198630,22.05.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,78882,78882,22.05.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,105,105,22.05.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2236,2236,22.05.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,22.05.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,22.05.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),203933,203933,22.05.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,284860,284860,22.05.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,22.05.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,8158,8158,22.05.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,76,76,22.05.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,22.05.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22135,22135,22.05.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,22.05.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),49592,49592,22.05.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,22.05.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,22.05.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,22.05.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,22.05.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,22.05.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,22.05.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,22.05.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,22.05.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,22.05.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,22.05.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,22.05.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,50,50,22.05.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,22.05.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,22.05.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,22.05.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4474,4474,22.05.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,134298,134298,22.05.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,96070,96070,22.05.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,26957,26957,22.05.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30023,30023,22.05.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,203535,203535,22.05  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,71043,71043,22.05.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32837,32837,22.05.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89124,89124,22.05.2021,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.06.2021), -Skromniy- (28.05.2021), Alex_AZM (22.05.2021), antic (22.05.2021), asid2009 (22.05.2021), Astral-71 (31.05.2021), BPAvel (02.06.2021), D@nila (27.05.2021), egregor (28.05.2021), goshaw (15.06.2021), grigorenko (26.05.2021), henry723 (22.05.2021), Hider (30.05.2021), Hirvi (22.05.2021), IQ-156 (10.06.2021), koland (08.06.2021), kozavva (29.05.2021), lr_ (22.05.2021), malevan (22.05.2021), mark avreliy (29.05.2021), MasterM (28.05.2021), maydik68 (22.05.2021), MilSa (27.05.2021), Nektoto (30.05.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), privetpavlo (29.05.2021), Retep (14.06.2021), Roman795 (22.05.2021), s142s (03.06.2021), sandyr (31.05.2021), SavageBambr (22.05.2021), sergey_cherdyn (31.05.2021), smenalab (31.05.2021), SMveter (22.05.2021), sramotnik (22.05.2021), Step19 (26.05.2021), Step9 (26.06.2021), Tacker (22.05.2021), Tdutyb (31.05.2021), ufasinol (29.05.2021), vasl_00 (26.06.2021), vexer206 (27.05.2021), werwolf79 (29.05.2021), Александр_Д (07.06.2021), Марина262626 (30.05.2021), охотник 2013 (02.06.2021), Стасн (07.06.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 08.05 по 22.05.2021
торрент

----------

-Skromniy- (28.05.2021), Alex_AZM (26.05.2021), begun001 (31.05.2021), BPAvel (02.06.2021), egregor (28.05.2021), henry723 (29.05.2021), MasterM (28.05.2021), MilSa (27.05.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), privetpavlo (29.05.2021), sergey_cherdyn (31.05.2021), staravoitau (28.05.2021), ufasinol (29.05.2021), vasl_00 (26.06.2021), VladisSLAW (30.05.2021), werwolf79 (29.05.2021), охотник 2013 (02.06.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 17.05-28.05

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,170631,170631,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,144418,144418,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7361,7361,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,50738,50738,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71022,71022,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7272,7272,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2273,2273,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,13998,13998,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15178,15178,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33512,33512,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2898,2898,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31910,31910,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (05.06.2021), artem31 (05.09.2021), asj9706 (31.05.2021), begun001 (30.05.2021), bravoasu (31.05.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (30.05.2021), Ges (08.07.2021), levin_minsk (08.06.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), Nikols-Nikols (09.06.2021), n_ivanovv (31.05.2021), privetpavlo (29.05.2021), rimma29 (31.05.2021), sd-red (17.06.2021), SergeBY (04.06.2021), staravoitau (29.05.2021), Trinitty (09.06.2021), unknown13 (30.05.2021), VladisSLAW (30.05.2021), X@ndr (01.07.2021), Виктор1979 (09.06.2021), НПО (29.05.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 24.05. по 29.05.2021
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sqmW/vfyFYdE2X

----------

(ИльФ) (05.06.2021), -Skromniy- (30.05.2021), Alex_AZM (29.05.2021), antic (29.05.2021), asid2009 (30.05.2021), Astral-71 (31.05.2021), begun001 (31.05.2021), BPAvel (02.06.2021), d-q10 (07.06.2021), D@nila (30.05.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (29.05.2021), egregor (07.06.2021), goshaw (15.06.2021), grigorenko (21.06.2021), GriLlo (31.05.2021), henry723 (29.05.2021), Hider (30.05.2021), Hirvi (29.05.2021), IlyaAndr (30.05.2021), koland (08.06.2021), lr_ (31.05.2021), mang (30.05.2021), MasterM (01.06.2021), maydik68 (29.05.2021), MilSa (31.05.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), Nortop (30.05.2021), Retep (14.06.2021), Roman795 (30.05.2021), s142s (05.06.2021), sandyr (31.05.2021), SavageBambr (29.05.2021), sergey_cherdyn (31.05.2021), smenalab (31.05.2021), SMveter (29.05.2021), sramotnik (29.05.2021), Step19 (20.06.2021), Step9 (26.06.2021), swhost (31.05.2021), Tdutyb (31.05.2021), ufasinol (12.06.2021), vasl_00 (26.06.2021), vexer206 (31.05.2021), vikins (29.05.2021), vikost (02.06.2021), werwolf79 (30.05.2021), Александр_Д (07.06.2021), Кирилл Мухмэн (30.05.2021), Марина262626 (30.05.2021), нюрочка (31.05.2021), охотник 2013 (10.06.2021), Стасн (07.06.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Ежемесячное обновление федеральных баз с 03.05.2021 по 29.05.2021
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/szno/1S5cDfv1C

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 03.05.2021 по 29.05.2021
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/nr4i/yVCpvDLAD

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 03.05.2021 по 29.05.2021
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CH8t/SKWJbw8u4

----------

(ИльФ) (05.06.2021), 0h0tnik (11.06.2021), Alain1988 (31.05.2021), Alex_AZM (30.05.2021), alkila (05.06.2021), Allochcka (03.06.2021), antic (05.06.2021), begun001 (31.05.2021), Czechoslovak (01.06.2021), DenWer77 (31.05.2021), egregor (07.06.2021), Fisher+ (18.09.2021), FredyCruger (30.05.2021), grigorenko (20.06.2021), IlyaAndr (04.06.2021), lr_ (31.05.2021), mang (15.06.2021), MasterM (01.06.2021), Me123 (08.06.2021), MilSa (31.05.2021), Nadegda38 (05.06.2021), Nektoto (30.05.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), pino_chet (12.06.2021), Retep (14.06.2021), s142s (03.07.2021), SergeBY (04.06.2021), sergey_cherdyn (31.05.2021), SMveter (30.05.2021), Step19 (20.06.2021), ufasinol (30.05.2021), vikost (02.06.2021), VladisSLAW (30.05.2021), vladmitr (11.06.2021), werwolf79 (05.06.2021), YustasViP (07.06.2021), Zver27 (30.05.2021), Алекс173 (05.06.2021), охотник 2013 (02.06.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 31.05. по 05.06.2021
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jNKz/UcCLfPcVy

----------

(ИльФ) (19.06.2021), -Skromniy- (30.06.2021), A.Blunder (11.06.2021), Alex_AZM (05.06.2021), antic (05.06.2021), BPAvel (25.06.2021), d-q10 (07.06.2021), D@nila (08.06.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (08.06.2021), egregor (07.06.2021), goshaw (15.06.2021), grigorenko (21.06.2021), GriLlo (07.06.2021), henry723 (05.06.2021), Hirvi (05.06.2021), IlyaAndr (06.06.2021), KazAndreyK (11.06.2021), kogg (06.06.2021), koland (08.06.2021), kozavva (12.06.2021), lr_ (06.06.2021), MasterM (08.06.2021), maydik68 (05.06.2021), MilSa (07.06.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), pino_chet (12.06.2021), Retep (14.06.2021), rtsot (07.06.2021), s142s (03.07.2021), sandyr (07.06.2021), sergey_cherdyn (16.06.2021), SMveter (06.06.2021), sramotnik (07.06.2021), Step19 (20.06.2021), Step9 (26.06.2021), Tdutyb (15.07.2021), ufasinol (07.06.2021), vasl_00 (26.06.2021), vikost (07.06.2021), werwolf79 (05.06.2021), Александр_Д (07.06.2021), Марина262626 (08.06.2021), охотник 2013 (15.06.2021), Стасн (07.06.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 22.05 по 05.06.2021
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (19.06.2021), -Skromniy- (30.06.2021), Alain1988 (11.06.2021), Alex_AZM (11.06.2021), BPAvel (25.06.2021), IQ-156 (10.06.2021), mark avreliy (28.06.2021), MilSa (15.06.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), pino_chet (12.06.2021), SergeBY (14.06.2021), sergey_cherdyn (16.06.2021), ufasinol (12.06.2021), vasl_00 (26.06.2021), vikost (11.06.2021), VladisSLAW (10.06.2021), werwolf79 (14.06.2021), Zver27 (25.06.2021), охотник 2013 (15.06.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 04.06 по 11.06.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,170906,170906,11.06.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,144754,144754,11.06.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7373,7373,11.06.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,50951,50951,11.06.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71099,71099,11.06.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7292,7292,11.06.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2273,2273,11.06.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,11.06.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14015,14015,11.06.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15223,15223,11.06.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33581,33581,11.06  .2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,11.06.2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,11.06.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,11.06.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2898,2898,11.06.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31958,31958,11.06.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (19.06.2021), Alain1988 (11.06.2021), Alex_AZM (11.06.2021), begun001 (13.06.2021), bsnm10 (13.06.2021), Gagaran (11.06.2021), kogg (12.06.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), pino_chet (12.06.2021), SergeBY (14.06.2021), VladisSLAW (11.06.2021), vladmitr (11.06.2021), werwolf79 (12.06.2021), Zver27 (25.06.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 07.06. по 12.06.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),386929,386929,12.06.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,715484,715484,12.06.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,58162,58162,12.06.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,212256,212256,12.06.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,315445,315445,12.06.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,242654,242654,12.06.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,566808,566808,12.06.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50338,50338,12.06.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,12.06.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,12.06.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,12.06.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,669042,669042,12.06.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,78258,78258,12.06.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,100502,100502,12.06.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,113796,113796,12.06.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,119683,119683,12.06.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,175948,175948,12.06.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,379674,379674,12.06.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,198374,198374,12.06.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,246581,246581,12.06.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,167773,167773,12.06.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,226685,226685,12.06.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,132290,132290,12.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,112178,112178,12.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,113557,113557,12.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,75822,75822,12.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,94621,94621,12.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,102256,102256,12.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,79844,79844,12.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,172369,172369,12.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,135010,135010,12.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,186115,186115,12.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,143260,143260,12.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,341609,341609,12.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,113511,113511,12.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,211941,211941,12.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,68573,68573,12.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,262915,262915,12.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,172806,172806,12.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,120368,120368,12.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,84791,84791,12.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,21639,21639,12.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,46708,46708,12.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,37278,37278,12.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,33140,33140,12.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,40464,40464,12.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,13996,13996,12.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,46467,46467,12.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,31582,31582,12.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,36810,36810,12.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,19140,19140,12.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,4111,4111,12.06.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,19434,19434,12.06.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,362698,362698,12.06.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1367660,1367660,12.06.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,274707,274707,12.06.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,188623,188623,12.06.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101264,101264,12.06.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,440047,440047,12.06.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,265501,265501,12.06.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,289247,289247,12.06.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134603,134603,12.06.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,5023,5023,12.06.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2050595,2050595,12.06.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,169666,169666,12.06.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,198990,198990,12.06.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,79192,79192,12.06.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,105,105,12.06.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2237,2237,12.06.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,12.06.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,12.06.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),204448,204448,12.06.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,286053,286053,12.06.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,12.06.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,9322,9322,12.06.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,79,79,12.06.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,12.06.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22160,22160,12.06.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,12.06.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),50019,50019,12.06.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,57,57,12.06.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,12.06.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,12.06.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,12.06.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,12.06.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,12.06.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,12.06.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,12.06.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,12.06.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,12.06.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,12.06.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,12.06.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,12.06.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,12.06.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,12.06.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4476,4476,12.06.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,134655,134655,12.06.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,96498,96498,12.06.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27027,27027,12.06.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30140,30140,12.06.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,204287,204287,12.06  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,71778,71778,12.06.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32913,32913,12.06.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89165,89165,12.06.2021,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (19.06.2021), -Skromniy- (30.06.2021), Alex_AZM (12.06.2021), antic (12.06.2021), Astral-71 (15.06.2021), begun001 (13.06.2021), BPAvel (25.06.2021), D@nila (17.06.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (12.06.2021), egregor (13.06.2021), Explore (13.06.2021), grigorenko (21.06.2021), GriLlo (15.06.2021), henry723 (12.06.2021), Hider (13.06.2021), lr_ (24.06.2021), mark avreliy (28.06.2021), MasterM (15.06.2021), maydik68 (13.06.2021), MilSa (15.06.2021), Nektoto (18.06.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), Nortop (13.06.2021), Retep (14.06.2021), Roman795 (13.06.2021), rtsot (13.06.2021), s142s (03.07.2021), sandyr (15.06.2021), SavageBambr (13.06.2021), sergey_cherdyn (16.06.2021), SMveter (13.06.2021), sramotnik (13.06.2021), Step19 (20.06.2021), Step9 (26.06.2021), Tdutyb (15.07.2021), ufasinol (12.06.2021), vasl_00 (26.06.2021), vikost (15.06.2021), Vitaly555 (13.06.2021), werwolf79 (13.06.2021), Александр_Д (21.06.2021), Марина262626 (13.06.2021), нюрочка (14.06.2021), охотник 2013 (15.06.2021), Стасн (15.06.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 31.05-11.06

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,170906,170906,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,144754,144754,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7373,7373,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,50951,50951,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71099,71099,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7292,7292,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2273,2273,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14015,14015,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15223,15223,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33581,33581,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2898,2898,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31958,31958,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (19.06.2021), artem31 (05.09.2021), asj9706 (14.06.2021), bravoasu (14.06.2021), Ges (08.07.2021), levin_minsk (18.06.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), Nikols-Nikols (30.06.2021), n_ivanovv (14.06.2021), pino_chet (27.06.2021), privetpavlo (23.06.2021), rimma29 (14.06.2021), sd-red (17.06.2021), SergeBY (14.06.2021), staravoitau (17.06.2021), tanigr (05.07.2021), VladisSLAW (16.06.2021), Виктор1979 (22.06.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 11.06 по 18.06.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,171098,171098,18.06.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,144923,144923,18.06.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7383,7383,18.06.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,51083,51083,18.06.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71159,71159,18.06.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7298,7298,18.06.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2273,2273,18.06.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,18.06.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14025,14025,18.06.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15240,15240,18.06.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33610,33610,18.06  .2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,18.06.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2898,2898,18.06.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31995,31995,18.06.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (19.06.2021), Alain1988 (20.06.2021), Alex_AZM (19.06.2021), Astral-71 (21.06.2021), begun001 (19.06.2021), bsnm10 (19.06.2021), dadu001 (20.06.2021), Gagaran (18.06.2021), Ges (08.07.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), pino_chet (27.06.2021), privetpavlo (23.06.2021), SergeBY (25.06.2021), staravoitau (21.06.2021), VladisSLAW (24.06.2021), vladmitr (20.10.2021), werwolf79 (10.07.2021), Zver27 (25.06.2021), охотник 2013 (21.06.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 15.06. по 19.06.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),387852,387852,19.06.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,716640,716640,19.06.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,58225,58225,19.06.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,212419,212419,19.06.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,315795,315795,19.06.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,242912,242912,19.06.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,567389,567389,19.06.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50356,50356,19.06.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,19.06.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,19.06.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1241,1241,19.06.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,669868,669868,19.06.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,78487,78487,19.06.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,100664,100664,19.06.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,113903,113903,19.06.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,119799,119799,19.06.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,176240,176240,19.06.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,380012,380012,19.06.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,198640,198640,19.06.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,246920,246920,19.06.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,167985,167985,19.06.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,227138,227138,19.06.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,132407,132407,19.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,112354,112354,19.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,113649,113649,19.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,75975,75975,19.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,94870,94870,19.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,102356,102356,19.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,79995,79995,19.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,172580,172580,19.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,135131,135131,19.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,186350,186350,19.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,143434,143434,19.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,342259,342259,19.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,113641,113641,19.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,212130,212130,19.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,68676,68676,19.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,263312,263312,19.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,173106,173106,19.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,120525,120525,19.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,84880,84880,19.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,21717,21717,19.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,47183,47183,19.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,37797,37797,19.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,33618,33618,19.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,41048,41048,19.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,14244,14244,19.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,46960,46960,19.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,32218,32218,19.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,37122,37122,19.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,19401,19401,19.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,4164,4164,19.06.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,19727,19727,19.06.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,362814,362814,19.06.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1369216,1369216,19.06.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,274972,274972,19.06.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,188745,188745,19.06.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101304,101304,19.06.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,440393,440393,19.06.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,265644,265644,19.06.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,289348,289348,19.06.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134617,134617,19.06.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,5103,5103,19.06.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2053428,2053428,19.06.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,169896,169896,19.06.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,199095,199095,19.06.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,79333,79333,19.06.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,105,105,19.06.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2237,2237,19.06.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,19.06.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,19.06.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),204565,204565,19.06.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,286432,286432,19.06.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,19.06.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,9518,9518,19.06.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,79,79,19.06.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,19.06.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22188,22188,19.06.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,19.06.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),50069,50069,19.06.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,19.06.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,19.06.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,19.06.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,19.06.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,19.06.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,19.06.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,19.06.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,19.06.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,19.06.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,19.06.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,19.06.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,19.06.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,19.06.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,19.06.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,19.06.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4476,4476,19.06.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,134805,134805,19.06.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,96740,96740,19.06.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27063,27063,19.06.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30168,30168,19.06.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,204499,204499,19.06  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,71965,71965,19.06.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32923,32923,19.06.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89175,89175,19.06.2021,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (20.06.2021), -Skromniy- (30.06.2021), Alex_AZM (20.06.2021), alkila (20.06.2021), antic (02.07.2021), Astral-71 (21.06.2021), begun001 (19.06.2021), BPAvel (25.06.2021), d-q10 (22.06.2021), D@nila (21.06.2021), dchk1 (20.06.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (19.06.2021), egregor (20.06.2021), gaga515 (02.07.2021), grigorenko (21.06.2021), GriLlo (21.06.2021), henry723 (19.06.2021), Hider (19.06.2021), lr_ (24.06.2021), mang (20.06.2021), mark avreliy (28.06.2021), maydik68 (20.06.2021), MilSa (21.06.2021), nactrud (20.06.2021), nekristov (22.06.2021), Nektoto (25.06.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), Nortop (20.06.2021), pino_chet (27.06.2021), privetpavlo (23.06.2021), Retep (14.08.2021), Roman795 (19.06.2021), s142s (03.07.2021), sandyr (21.06.2021), SavageBambr (20.06.2021), sergey_cherdyn (25.06.2021), SMveter (20.06.2021), sramotnik (20.06.2021), Step19 (20.06.2021), Step9 (26.06.2021), Tdutyb (15.07.2021), termodetal (20.06.2021), ufasinol (19.06.2021), vasl_00 (26.06.2021), Vigorous (21.06.2021), vikins (19.06.2021), vikost (21.06.2021), vladmitr (20.10.2021), werwolf79 (20.06.2021), yuri_iw (20.06.2021), Александр_Д (21.06.2021), Борх Три Галки (20.06.2021), Илья999 (19.06.2021), Марина262626 (20.06.2021), охотник 2013 (21.06.2021), Стасн (21.06.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 05.06 по 19.06.2021
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,51083,51083,18.06.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2898,2898,16.06.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33610,33610,18.06  .2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,17.06.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7383,7383,17.06.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14025,14025,18.06.2021,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,171098,171098,18.06.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,144923,144923,18.06.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,31995,31995,18.06.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15240,15240,18.06.2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,08.06.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,16.06.2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,10.06.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2273,2273,14.06.2021,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7298,7298,17.06.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71159,71159,18.06.2021,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),387852,387852,19.06.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,212419,212419,18.06.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,315795,315795,18.06.2021,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),6299,6299,12.06.2021,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),23244,23244,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),10813,10813,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),31908,31908,17.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),13348,13348,17.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),27150,27150,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),18520,18520,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),51870,51870,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),39230,39230,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),48420,48420,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),58931,58931,19.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),12959,12959,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),20145,20145,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),50299,50299,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),22553,22553,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),13734,13734,30.05.2021,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),6188,6188,17.06.2021,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),22123,22123,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),13130,13130,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13392,13392,15.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18582,18582,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),7279,7279,04.06.2021,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),7714,7714,11.06.2021,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),19131,19131,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),30810,30810,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),12899,12899,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),26980,26980,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),10203,10203,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19266,19266,11.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),27259,27259,17.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),16278,16278,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),11997,11997,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),33379,33379,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),29493,29493,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),35970,35970,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),71155,71155,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),35065,35065,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10272,10272,10.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),39188,39188,17.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),8456,8456,17.06.2021,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7498,7498,16.06.2021,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),11695,11695,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),10410,10410,17.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),14800,14800,17.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),19193,19193,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16429,16429,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),31770,31770,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),6667,6667,18.06.2021,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12323,12323,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),55467,55467,17.06.2021,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),7802,7802,18.06.2021,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),5393,5393,17.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,157875,157875,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,117859,117859,14.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,98995,98995,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,159367,159367,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,160372,160372,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,171102,171102,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,142010,142010,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,96294,96294,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,140418,140418,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,130036,130036,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW058,Ангарск,19313,19313,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,110727,110727,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,305605,305605,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,161495,161495,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,334469,334469,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,58804,58804,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,177052,177052,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,130329,130329,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,125048,125048,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,107721,107721,17.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,153365,153365,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,194338,194338,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,191478,191478,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,139684,139684,19.06.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,54920,54920,17.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,269196,269196,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,73743,73743,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,147355,147355,18.06.2021,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,168238,168238,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,95373,95373,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,184951,184951,09.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,206519,206519,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,227875,227875,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,103545,103545,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,112246,112246,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,237793,237793,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,91331,91331,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,67578,67578,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,54739,54739,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,111111,111111,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,114584,114584,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,158968,158968,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,173265,173265,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),31987,31987,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),84318,84318,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,66455,66455,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,144457,144457,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,95940,95940,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,35341,35341,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,61861,61861,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,116869,116869,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW288,Республика Казахстан,49542,49542,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,81884,81884,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,80402,80402,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,96430,96430,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,98440,98440,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,40550,40550,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,81675,81675,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,69398,69398,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,140414,140414,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,157827,157827,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,153682,153682,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,120007,120007,16.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,108734,108734,17.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,59019,59019,17.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,46288,46288,14.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,11905,11905,07.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,79925,79925,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,182225,182225,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,93496,93496,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,70193,70193,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,22279,22279,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,31955,31955,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,103722,103722,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,97174,97174,15.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,26156,26156,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,148644,148644,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,20605,20605,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,67027,67027,18.06.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,70515,70515,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,151612,151612,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,147909,147909,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,48975,48975,11.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,45724,45724,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,234217,234217,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,16975,16975,18.06.2021,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,77004,77004,18.06.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,242912,242912,19.06.2021,=HOST

----------

-Skromniy- (30.06.2021), Alex_AZM (21.06.2021), alkila (23.06.2021), BPAvel (25.06.2021), dchk1 (25.06.2021), egregor (26.06.2021), KazAndreyK (23.06.2021), lr_ (26.06.2021), MasterM (23.06.2021), MilSa (28.06.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), pino_chet (27.06.2021), Pitgor (21.06.2021), privetpavlo (23.06.2021), s142s (03.07.2021), SergeBY (25.06.2021), sergey_cherdyn (25.06.2021), SMveter (22.06.2021), ufasinol (26.06.2021), vasl_00 (26.06.2021), Vigorous (21.06.2021), vikost (21.06.2021), VladisSLAW (24.06.2021), werwolf79 (26.06.2021), Zver27 (25.06.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 18.06 по 25.06.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,171256,171256,25.06.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,145080,145080,25.06.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7411,7411,25.06.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,51214,51214,25.06.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71203,71203,25.06.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7307,7307,25.06.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2273,2273,25.06.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,25.06.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14032,14032,25.06.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15258,15258,25.06.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33647,33647,25.06  .2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,25.06.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2898,2898,25.06.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32012,32012,25.06.2021,=HOST

----------

Alex_AZM (26.06.2021), begun001 (27.06.2021), bsnm10 (27.06.2021), dadu001 (03.07.2021), Gagaran (25.06.2021), Ges (08.07.2021), mokh (03.07.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), pino_chet (27.06.2021), Pitgor (28.06.2021), VladisSLAW (26.06.2021), vladmitr (20.10.2021), werwolf79 (10.07.2021), X@ndr (01.07.2021), Zver27 (04.07.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 21.06. по 26.06.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),388365,388365,26.06.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,718834,718834,26.06.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,58309,58309,26.06.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,212591,212591,26.06.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,316203,316203,26.06.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,243234,243234,26.06.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,568006,568006,26.06.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50407,50407,26.06.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,26.06.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,26.06.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,26.06.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,670767,670767,26.06.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,78797,78797,26.06.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,100775,100775,26.06.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,113992,113992,26.06.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,119885,119885,26.06.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,176403,176403,26.06.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,380371,380371,26.06.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,198832,198832,26.06.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,247314,247314,26.06.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,168175,168175,26.06.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,227358,227358,26.06.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,132582,132582,26.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,112504,112504,26.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,113918,113918,26.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,76100,76100,26.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,95074,95074,26.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,102493,102493,26.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,80135,80135,26.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,172795,172795,26.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,135510,135510,26.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,186744,186744,26.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,143563,143563,26.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,343112,343112,26.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,113937,113937,26.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,212284,212284,26.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,68852,68852,26.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,263750,263750,26.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,173596,173596,26.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,120644,120644,26.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,85076,85076,26.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,21822,21822,26.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,47985,47985,26.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,38390,38390,26.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,34232,34232,26.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,41962,41962,26.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,14581,14581,26.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,47936,47936,26.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,32754,32754,26.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,37839,37839,26.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,19622,19622,26.06.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,4220,4220,26.06.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,20003,20003,26.06.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,362907,362907,26.06.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1371253,1371253,26.06.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,275191,275191,26.06.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,189048,189048,26.06.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101321,101321,26.06.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,440888,440888,26.06.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,265764,265764,26.06.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,289437,289437,26.06.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134630,134630,26.06.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,5183,5183,26.06.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2057848,2057848,26.06.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,170088,170088,26.06.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,199200,199200,26.06.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,79499,79499,26.06.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,107,107,26.06.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2237,2237,26.06.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,26.06.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,26.06.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),204738,204738,26.06.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,286763,286763,26.06.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,26.06.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,9759,9759,26.06.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,80,80,26.06.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,26.06.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22199,22199,26.06.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,26.06.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),50142,50142,26.06.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,26.06.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,26.06.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,26.06.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,26.06.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,26.06.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,26.06.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,26.06.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,26.06.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,26.06.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,26.06.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,26.06.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,26.06.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,26.06.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,26.06.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,26.06.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4477,4477,26.06.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,134998,134998,26.06.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,96888,96888,26.06.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27097,27097,26.06.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30199,30199,26.06.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,204753,204753,26.06  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,72235,72235,26.06.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32939,32939,26.06.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89189,89189,26.06.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (30.06.2021), Alex_AZM (26.06.2021), antic (02.07.2021), Astral-71 (28.06.2021), BPAvel (05.07.2021), D@nila (27.06.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (26.06.2021), egregor (26.06.2021), gaga515 (02.07.2021), grigorenko (27.06.2021), GriLlo (28.06.2021), henry723 (26.06.2021), Hider (26.06.2021), IlyaAndr (27.06.2021), kogg (27.06.2021), lr_ (04.07.2021), Makc1979 (28.06.2021), mang (27.06.2021), mark avreliy (28.06.2021), MasterM (07.07.2021), maydik68 (27.06.2021), MilSa (28.06.2021), nekristov (28.06.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), Nortop (27.06.2021), pino_chet (27.06.2021), Retep (14.08.2021), rif_r (29.06.2021), rtsot (26.06.2021), s142s (03.07.2021), sandyr (28.06.2021), SavageBambr (26.06.2021), scorpion-9 (02.07.2021), sergey_cherdyn (30.06.2021), SMveter (26.06.2021), sramotnik (26.06.2021), Step9 (13.07.2021), Tdutyb (15.07.2021), ufasinol (27.06.2021), Vigorous (26.06.2021), vikins (27.06.2021), vikost (28.06.2021), Vitaly555 (26.06.2021), werwolf79 (10.07.2021), Александр_Д (27.06.2021), нюрочка (02.07.2021), охотник 2013 (29.06.2021), Стасн (28.06.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 14.06-25.06

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,171256,171256,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,145080,145080,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7411,7411,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,51214,51214,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71203,71203,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7307,7307,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2273,2273,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14032,14032,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15258,15258,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33647,33647,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2898,2898,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32012,32012,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

Alain1988 (01.07.2021), artem31 (05.09.2021), asj9706 (28.06.2021), begun001 (03.07.2021), Ges (08.07.2021), guesswho (06.09.2021), levin_minsk (01.07.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), Nikols-Nikols (30.06.2021), n_ivanovv (28.06.2021), rimma29 (28.06.2021), sd-red (11.07.2021), tanigr (05.07.2021), Trinitty (07.07.2021), VladisSLAW (28.06.2021), X@ndr (01.07.2021), Виктор1979 (14.07.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 25.06 по 03.07.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,171399,171399,02.07.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,145262,145262,02.07.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7428,7428,02.07.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,51312,51312,02.07.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71250,71250,02.07.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7312,7312,02.07.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,02.07.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,02.07.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14038,14038,02.07.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15271,15271,02.07.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33673,33673,02.07  .2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,02.07.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,02.07.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2906,2906,02.07.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32067,32067,02.07.2021,=HOST

----------

Alain1988 (05.07.2021), Alex_AZM (02.07.2021), begun001 (03.07.2021), BPAvel (05.07.2021), bsnm10 (04.07.2021), dadu001 (05.07.2021), dbf2000 (11.07.2021), Gagaran (02.07.2021), Ges (08.07.2021), mokh (03.07.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), Pitgor (05.07.2021), staravoitau (05.07.2021), Trinitty (07.07.2021), VladisSLAW (02.07.2021), vladmitr (20.10.2021), werwolf79 (10.07.2021), X@ndr (31.08.2021), Zver27 (04.07.2021), Алла2019 (17.08.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 28.06. по 03.07.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),389271,389271,03.07.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,720996,720996,02.07.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,58380,58380,02.07.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,212685,212685,02.07.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,316656,316656,02.07.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,243525,243525,03.07.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,568643,568643,02.07.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50457,50457,29.06.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,01.07.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,02.07.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,02.07.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,671707,671707,02.07.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,79025,79025,02.07.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,100857,100857,25.06.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,114098,114098,25.06.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,120020,120020,25.06.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,176602,176602,25.06.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,380868,380868,02.07.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,199108,199108,25.06.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,247729,247729,25.06.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,168405,168405,25.06.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,227695,227695,25.06.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,132753,132753,02.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,112783,112783,02.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,114083,114083,02.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,76197,76197,28.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,95284,95284,02.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,102667,102667,02.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,80284,80284,02.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,173419,173419,02.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,135777,135777,02.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,187058,187058,02.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,143930,143930,02.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,343807,343807,26.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,114162,114162,02.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,213053,213053,02.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,69075,69075,02.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,264116,264116,28.06.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,173977,173977,02.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,120933,120933,02.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,85168,85168,02.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,21947,21947,02.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,48843,48843,02.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,39317,39317,02.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,34807,34807,02.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,42691,42691,02.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,14804,14804,02.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,48784,48784,02.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,33657,33657,02.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,38367,38367,02.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,19831,19831,02.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,4278,4278,02.07.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,20319,20319,02.07.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,363004,363004,02.07.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1373358,1373358,02.07.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,275379,275379,02.07.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,189796,189796,02.07.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101342,101342,02.07.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,441069,441069,02.07.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,265876,265876,02.07.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,289523,289523,02.07.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134644,134644,02.07.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,5263,5263,30.06.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2061035,2061035,02.07.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,170258,170258,29.06.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,199282,199282,28.06.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,79604,79604,29.06.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,107,107,02.07.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2237,2237,02.07.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,02.07.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,01.07.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),204916,204916,02.07.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,287044,287044,01.07.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,01.07.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,10121,10121,01.07.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,80,80,02.07.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,01.07.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22218,22218,02.07.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,01.07.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),50232,50232,02.07.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,02.07.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,02.07.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,02.07.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,02.07.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,02.07.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,02.07.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,02.07.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,02.07.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,02.07.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,01.07.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,01.07.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,01.07.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,01.07.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,01.07.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,01.07.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4478,4478,28.06.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,135174,135174,02.07.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,97021,97021,02.07.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27120,27120,29.06.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30230,30230,01.07.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,205063,205063,02.07  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,72420,72420,02.07.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32950,32950,02.07.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89210,89210,02.07.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (04.07.2021), Alex_AZM (03.07.2021), antic (06.07.2021), BPAvel (05.07.2021), DirHarvest (11.07.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (03.07.2021), dmitrii68 (03.07.2021), egregor (04.07.2021), GriLlo (05.07.2021), henry723 (03.07.2021), Hider (03.07.2021), IlyaAndr (04.07.2021), ivan1005@mail. (07.07.2021), kogg (04.07.2021), lr_ (04.07.2021), mang (03.07.2021), mark avreliy (11.07.2021), MasterM (05.07.2021), maydik68 (03.07.2021), MilSa (15.07.2021), nekristov (07.07.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), Nortop (03.07.2021), privetpavlo (06.07.2021), Retep (14.08.2021), Roman795 (04.07.2021), rtsot (03.07.2021), sandyr (05.07.2021), SavageBambr (03.07.2021), sergey_cherdyn (07.07.2021), smenalab (05.07.2021), SMveter (03.07.2021), sramotnik (04.07.2021), Step9 (13.07.2021), Tdutyb (15.07.2021), ufasinol (06.07.2021), vexer206 (11.07.2021), Vigorous (03.07.2021), vikins (03.07.2021), vrnunya (15.07.2021), werwolf79 (03.07.2021), Александр_Д (12.07.2021), Стасн (05.07.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Ежемесячное обновление федеральных баз с 31.05.2021 по 03.07.2021
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 31.05.2021 по 03.07.2021
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 31.05.2021 по 03.07.2021
торрент

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 19.06 по 03.07.2021:
торрент

Квартальные обновления баз с 05.04.2021 по 03.07.2021
Федеральные базы: торрент
Региональные базы: торрент
Базы республики Беларусь:  торрент

----------

Alain1988 (05.07.2021), Alex_AZM (06.07.2021), Allochcka (09.07.2021), avassl (06.07.2021), BPAvel (05.07.2021), DirHarvest (11.07.2021), egregor (04.07.2021), Gagaran (04.07.2021), ivan1005@mail. (07.07.2021), KazAndreyK (05.07.2021), lexxya (13.07.2021), mang (05.07.2021), MasterM (05.07.2021), MilSa (05.07.2021), ml0000 (05.07.2021), Nichs06 (05.07.2021), Phantom63rus (15.07.2021), privetpavlo (06.07.2021), Retep (14.08.2021), sergey_cherdyn (07.07.2021), SMveter (04.07.2021), staravoitau (05.07.2021), Trinitty (07.07.2021), VladisSLAW (05.07.2021), werwolf79 (10.07.2021), Иван689 (09.07.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 03.07 по 09.07.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,171552,171552,09.07.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,145444,145444,09.07.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7451,7451,09.07.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,51452,51452,09.07.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71279,71279,09.07.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7316,7316,09.07.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,09.07.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,09.07.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14040,14040,09.07.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15292,15292,09.07.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33725,33725,09.07  .2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,09.07.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,09.07.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2911,2911,09.07.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32092,32092,09.07.2021,=HOST

----------

Alain1988 (12.07.2021), Alex_AZM (10.07.2021), Allochcka (22.08.2021), artem31 (05.09.2021), begun001 (10.07.2021), bsnm10 (10.07.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (10.07.2021), guesswho (06.09.2021), levin_minsk (13.08.2021), Nichs06 (09.08.2021), Pitgor (12.07.2021), SergeBY (10.07.2021), staravoitau (12.07.2021), vladmitr (20.10.2021), werwolf79 (11.07.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 05.07. по 10.07.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),390091,390091,10.07.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,722714,722714,10.07.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,58484,58484,10.07.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,212807,212807,10.07.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,317137,317137,10.07.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,243782,243782,10.07.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,569093,569093,10.07.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50492,50492,10.07.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,10.07.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,10.07.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,10.07.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,672519,672519,10.07.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,79429,79429,10.07.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,101006,101006,10.07.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,114210,114210,10.07.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,120164,120164,10.07.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,176767,176767,10.07.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,381543,381543,10.07.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,199352,199352,10.07.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,248075,248075,10.07.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,168620,168620,10.07.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,228015,228015,10.07.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,132928,132928,10.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,113174,113174,10.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,114279,114279,10.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,76340,76340,10.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,95430,95430,10.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,102837,102837,10.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,80457,80457,10.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,173809,173809,10.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,135983,135983,10.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,187489,187489,10.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,144154,144154,10.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,344556,344556,10.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,114336,114336,10.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,213681,213681,10.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,69208,69208,10.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,264469,264469,10.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,174355,174355,10.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,121145,121145,10.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,85331,85331,10.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,22063,22063,10.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,49520,49520,10.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,39927,39927,10.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,35258,35258,10.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,43539,43539,10.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,14955,14955,10.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,49450,49450,10.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,34179,34179,10.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,39299,39299,10.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,20043,20043,10.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,4367,4367,10.07.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,20655,20655,10.07.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,363104,363104,10.07.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1374555,1374555,10.07.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,275561,275561,10.07.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,190579,190579,10.07.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101363,101363,10.07.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,441220,441220,10.07.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,266024,266024,10.07.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,289607,289607,10.07.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134660,134660,10.07.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,5343,5343,10.07.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2065027,2065027,10.07.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,170418,170418,10.07.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,199452,199452,10.07.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,79704,79704,10.07.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,10.07.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2237,2237,10.07.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,10.07.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,10.07.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),205014,205014,10.07.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,287353,287353,10.07.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,10.07.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,10433,10433,10.07.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,80,80,10.07.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,10.07.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22229,22229,10.07.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,10.07.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),50455,50455,10.07.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,10.07.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,10.07.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,10.07.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,10.07.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,10.07.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,10.07.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,10.07.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,10.07.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,10.07.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,10.07.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,10.07.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,10.07.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,10.07.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,10.07.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,10.07.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4479,4479,10.07.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,135385,135385,10.07.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,97132,97132,10.07.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27173,27173,10.07.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30275,30275,10.07.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,205340,205340,10.07  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,72671,72671,10.07.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32963,32963,10.07.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89220,89220,10.07.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (11.07.2021), Alex_AZM (10.07.2021), alkila (11.07.2021), Astral-71 (13.07.2021), BPAvel (12.07.2021), DirHarvest (11.07.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (10.07.2021), egregor (10.07.2021), henry723 (11.07.2021), Hider (11.07.2021), kato1249 (10.07.2021), mang (11.07.2021), mark avreliy (11.07.2021), MasterM (13.07.2021), MilSa (12.07.2021), nekristov (16.07.2021), Nichs06 (09.08.2021), Nortop (10.07.2021), pino_chet (10.07.2021), Retep (14.08.2021), Roman795 (10.07.2021), rtsot (11.07.2021), sandyr (12.07.2021), SavageBambr (12.07.2021), smenalab (11.07.2021), SMveter (10.07.2021), sramotnik (11.07.2021), Step9 (13.07.2021), Tdutyb (15.07.2021), vexer206 (11.07.2021), vikost (12.07.2021), werwolf79 (11.07.2021), Александр_Д (12.07.2021), марк твен (10.07.2021), Стасн (12.07.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 12.07. по 17.07.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),390550,390550,17.07.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,723248,723248,17.07.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,58602,58602,17.07.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,212939,212939,17.07.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,317598,317598,17.07.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,244041,244041,17.07.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,569639,569639,17.07.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50509,50509,17.07.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,17.07.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,17.07.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,17.07.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,673395,673395,17.07.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,79740,79740,17.07.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,101162,101162,17.07.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,114317,114317,17.07.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,120266,120266,17.07.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,176984,176984,17.07.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,382377,382377,17.07.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,199577,199577,17.07.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,248490,248490,17.07.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,168960,168960,17.07.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,228276,228276,17.07.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,133103,133103,17.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,113391,113391,17.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,114421,114421,17.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,76447,76447,17.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,95546,95546,17.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,102943,102943,17.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,80583,80583,17.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,174086,174086,17.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,136294,136294,17.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,188004,188004,17.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,144355,144355,17.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,345318,345318,17.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,114557,114557,17.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,214198,214198,17.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,69358,69358,17.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,264810,264810,17.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,174689,174689,17.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,121298,121298,17.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,85437,85437,17.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,22155,22155,17.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,50267,50267,17.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,40596,40596,17.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,35931,35931,17.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,44660,44660,17.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,15363,15363,17.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,50372,50372,17.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,34375,34375,17.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,39845,39845,17.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,20536,20536,17.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,4403,4403,17.07.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,20837,20837,17.07.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,363196,363196,17.07.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1376447,1376447,17.07.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,275772,275772,17.07.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,191384,191384,17.07.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101392,101392,17.07.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,441369,441369,17.07.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,266134,266134,17.07.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,289693,289693,17.07.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134676,134676,17.07.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,5423,5423,17.07.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2069068,2069068,17.07.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,170605,170605,17.07.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,199553,199553,17.07.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,79794,79794,17.07.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,17.07.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2237,2237,17.07.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,17.07.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,17.07.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),205173,205173,17.07.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,287801,287801,17.07.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,17.07.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,10822,10822,17.07.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,81,81,17.07.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,17.07.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22237,22237,17.07.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,17.07.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),50556,50556,17.07.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,17.07.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,17.07.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,17.07.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,17.07.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,17.07.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,17.07.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,17.07.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,17.07.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,259,259,17.07.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,17.07.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,17.07.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,17.07.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,17.07.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,17.07.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,17.07.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4480,4480,17.07.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,135584,135584,17.07.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,97501,97501,17.07.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27206,27206,17.07.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30317,30317,17.07.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,205548,205548,17.07  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,72919,72919,17.07.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32973,32973,17.07.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89227,89227,17.07.2021,=H  OST

----------

Alex_AZM (22.07.2021), Astral-71 (20.07.2021), BPAvel (20.07.2021), mark avreliy (21.07.2021), Nichs06 (09.08.2021), Nyas (27.07.2021), privetpavlo (23.12.2021), Retep (14.08.2021), Step9 (22.08.2021), Tdutyb (09.10.2021), Стасн (27.07.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 09.07 по 16.07.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,171724,171724,16.07.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,145612,145612,16.07.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7456,7456,16.07.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,51565,51565,16.07.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71331,71331,16.07.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7322,7322,16.07.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,16.07.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,16.07.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14048,14048,16.07.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15311,15311,16.07.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33746,33746,16.07  .2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2911,2911,16.07.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32136,32136,16.07.2021,=HOST

----------

Alex_AZM (22.07.2021), Allochcka (22.08.2021), artem31 (05.09.2021), Gagaran (19.07.2021), Ges (31.08.2021), guesswho (06.09.2021), Nichs06 (09.08.2021), n_ivanovv (29.09.2021), vladmitr (20.10.2021), X@ndr (31.08.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 03.07 по 17.07.2021
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,51565,51565,16.07.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2911,2911,15.07.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33746,33746,16.07  .2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,16.07.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7456,7456,15.07.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14048,14048,16.07.2021,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,171724,171724,16.07.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,145612,145612,16.07.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32136,32136,16.07.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15311,15311,16.07.2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,06.07.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,07.07.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,15.07.2021,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7322,7322,15.07.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71331,71331,16.07.2021,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),390550,390550,17.07.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,212939,212939,16.07.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,317598,317598,16.07.2021,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),6406,6406,10.07.2021,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),23316,23316,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),11050,11050,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),32105,32105,15.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),13498,13498,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),25532,25532,15.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),27430,27430,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),18833,18833,17.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),52110,52110,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),39413,39413,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),48625,48625,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),59444,59444,17.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),13236,13236,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),20264,20264,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),50361,50361,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),22664,22664,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),13760,13760,03.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),6378,6378,15.07.2021,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),22176,22176,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),13222,13222,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13457,13457,15.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18615,18615,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),7344,7344,08.07.2021,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),7736,7736,07.07.2021,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),19244,19244,15.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),31010,31010,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),13146,13146,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),27180,27180,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),10274,10274,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19306,19306,09.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),27386,27386,15.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),16385,16385,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),12063,12063,09.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),33638,33638,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),29699,29699,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),36077,36077,13.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),71603,71603,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),35501,35501,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10327,10327,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),39488,39488,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),8539,8539,16.07.2021,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7504,7504,16.07.2021,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),11845,11845,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),10493,10493,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),15133,15133,15.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),19277,19277,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16460,16460,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),32260,32260,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),6707,6707,16.07.2021,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12355,12355,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),55735,55735,15.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),7839,7839,16.07.2021,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),5563,5563,15.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,158471,158471,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,118199,118199,12.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,99573,99573,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,160420,160420,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,161214,161214,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,172082,172082,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,142641,142641,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,96650,96650,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,141268,141268,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,130621,130621,17.07.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,111233,111233,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,307694,307694,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,162416,162416,17.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,336336,336336,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,59085,59085,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,178069,178069,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,131008,131008,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,125519,125519,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,108456,108456,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,154107,154107,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,195385,195385,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,192560,192560,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,140535,140535,17.07.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,55108,55108,15.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,270605,270605,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,74166,74166,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,147827,147827,16.07.2021,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,169199,169199,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,95685,95685,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,185852,185852,08.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,207536,207536,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,229216,229216,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,103967,103967,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,112922,112922,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,238994,238994,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,91733,91733,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,67878,67878,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,55006,55006,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,111835,111835,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,115166,115166,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,159626,159626,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,174421,174421,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),32165,32165,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),84637,84637,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,66750,66750,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,145224,145224,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,96308,96308,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,35750,35750,15.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,62271,62271,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,117662,117662,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW288,Республика Казахстан,49657,49657,17.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,82443,82443,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,81372,81372,17.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,96820,96820,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,98932,98932,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,40778,40778,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,82062,82062,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,69862,69862,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,141072,141072,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,158445,158445,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,154718,154718,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,120634,120634,15.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,109282,109282,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,59278,59278,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,46579,46579,10.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,11959,11959,09.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,80396,80396,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,182795,182795,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,93870,93870,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,70706,70706,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,22516,22516,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,32197,32197,17.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,104164,104164,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,97733,97733,13.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,26392,26392,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,149460,149460,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,20741,20741,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,67651,67651,16.07.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,70795,70795,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,153133,153133,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,148226,148226,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,49165,49165,12.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,46045,46045,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,236137,236137,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,17139,17139,16.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,77366,77366,16.07.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,244041,244041,17.07.2021,=HOST

----------

Alex_AZM (22.07.2021), BPAvel (20.07.2021), Gagaran (20.07.2021), mang (18.07.2021), Nichs06 (09.08.2021), Phantom63rus (25.07.2021), VladisSLAW (20.07.2021), X@ndr (31.08.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 16.07 по 23.07.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,171936,171936,24.07.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,145792,145792,24.07.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7465,7465,24.07.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,51626,51626,24.07.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71396,71396,24.07.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7338,7338,24.07.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,24.07.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,24.07.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14053,14053,24.07.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15328,15328,24.07.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33782,33782,24.07  .2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,24.07.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2911,2911,24.07.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32192,32192,24.07.2021,=HOST

----------

Alex_AZM (24.07.2021), Allochcka (22.08.2021), Ges (31.08.2021), guesswho (06.09.2021), Nichs06 (09.08.2021), n_ivanovv (29.09.2021), SergeBY (14.08.2021), vladmitr (20.10.2021), X@ndr (31.08.2021), Zver27 (08.08.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 19.07. по 24.07.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),391483,391483,24.07.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,724314,724314,24.07.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,58718,58718,24.07.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,213065,213065,24.07.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,317941,317941,24.07.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,244318,244318,24.07.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,570219,570219,24.07.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50521,50521,24.07.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,24.07.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,24.07.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,24.07.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,674391,674391,24.07.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,80046,80046,24.07.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,101295,101295,24.07.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,114390,114390,24.07.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,120373,120373,24.07.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,177242,177242,24.07.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,383177,383177,24.07.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,199795,199795,24.07.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,248881,248881,24.07.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,169275,169275,24.07.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,228567,228567,24.07.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,133278,133278,24.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,113586,113586,24.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,114655,114655,24.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,76601,76601,24.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,95714,95714,24.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,103081,103081,24.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,80718,80718,24.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,174533,174533,24.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,136562,136562,24.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,188486,188486,24.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,144556,144556,24.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,346061,346061,24.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,114824,114824,24.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,214711,214711,24.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,69643,69643,24.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,265157,265157,24.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,174997,174997,24.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,121462,121462,24.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,85596,85596,24.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,22225,22225,24.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,50599,50599,24.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,40981,40981,24.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,36363,36363,24.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,45438,45438,24.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,15489,15489,24.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,50970,50970,24.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,34583,34583,24.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,40317,40317,24.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,20981,20981,24.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,4441,4441,24.07.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,21279,21279,24.07.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,363296,363296,24.07.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1378878,1378878,24.07.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,276084,276084,24.07.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,192306,192306,24.07.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101410,101410,24.07.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,441495,441495,24.07.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,266291,266291,24.07.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,289794,289794,24.07.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134689,134689,24.07.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,5503,5503,24.07.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2073937,2073937,24.07.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,170881,170881,24.07.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,199677,199677,24.07.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,79904,79904,24.07.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,24.07.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,24.07.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,24.07.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,24.07.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),205295,205295,24.07.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,288172,288172,24.07.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,24.07.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,11158,11158,24.07.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,81,81,24.07.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,24.07.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22249,22249,24.07.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,24.07.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),50608,50608,24.07.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,24.07.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,24.07.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,24.07.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,24.07.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,24.07.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,24.07.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,24.07.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,24.07.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,261,261,24.07.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,24.07.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,24.07.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,24.07.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,24.07.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,24.07.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,24.07.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4481,4481,24.07.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,135754,135754,24.07.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,97725,97725,24.07.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27235,27235,24.07.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30347,30347,24.07.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,205810,205810,24.07  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,73164,73164,24.07.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,32994,32994,24.07.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89257,89257,24.07.2021,=H  OST

----------

Alex_AZM (24.07.2021), antic (25.07.2021), artem31 (05.09.2021), BPAvel (26.07.2021), dchk1 (31.07.2021), IlyaAndr (25.07.2021), mang (24.07.2021), Nichs06 (09.08.2021), Nyas (27.07.2021), Phantom63rus (24.07.2021), privetpavlo (23.12.2021), Qashkai (25.07.2021), Retep (14.08.2021), SMveter (30.07.2021), Tdutyb (09.10.2021), vrnunya (10.08.2021), марк твен (25.07.2021), Стасн (27.07.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 23.07 по 30.07.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,172086,172086,30.07.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,145999,145999,30.07.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7470,7470,30.07.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,51723,51723,30.07.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71427,71427,30.07.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7341,7341,30.07.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,30.07.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,30.07.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14065,14065,30.07.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15348,15348,30.07.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33802,33802,30.07  .2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,30.07.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2913,2913,30.07.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32198,32198,30.07.2021,=HOST

----------

Alex_AZM (31.07.2021), Allochcka (22.08.2021), artem31 (05.09.2021), BPAvel (31.07.2021), Ges (31.08.2021), guesswho (11.09.2021), Nichs06 (09.08.2021), n_ivanovv (29.09.2021), sd-red (30.08.2021), SergeBY (14.08.2021), vladmitr (20.10.2021), X@ndr (31.08.2021), Zver27 (08.08.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 26.07. по 31.07.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),391927,391927,31.07.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,725796,725796,31.07.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,58839,58839,31.07.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,213245,213245,31.07.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,318283,318283,31.07.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,244603,244603,31.07.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,570671,570671,31.07.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50563,50563,31.07.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,31.07.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,31.07.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,31.07.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,675274,675274,31.07.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,80348,80348,31.07.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,101371,101371,31.07.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,114524,114524,31.07.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,120478,120478,31.07.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,177476,177476,31.07.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,383887,383887,31.07.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,199980,199980,31.07.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,249253,249253,31.07.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,169550,169550,31.07.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,228807,228807,31.07.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,133451,133451,31.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,113763,113763,31.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,114871,114871,31.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,76763,76763,31.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,95877,95877,31.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,103207,103207,31.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,80878,80878,31.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,174732,174732,31.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,136841,136841,31.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,188797,188797,31.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,144794,144794,31.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,346842,346842,31.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,115024,115024,31.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,215022,215022,31.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,69785,69785,31.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,265543,265543,31.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,175408,175408,31.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,121677,121677,31.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,85778,85778,31.07.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,22338,22338,31.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,51227,51227,31.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,41289,41289,31.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,36652,36652,31.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,46216,46216,31.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,15786,15786,31.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,51638,51638,31.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,35428,35428,31.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,40896,40896,31.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,21469,21469,31.07.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,4494,4494,31.07.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,21584,21584,31.07.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,363400,363400,31.07.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1380880,1380880,31.07.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,276969,276969,31.07.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,192518,192518,31.07.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101434,101434,31.07.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,441655,441655,31.07.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,266447,266447,31.07.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,289887,289887,31.07.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134704,134704,31.07.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,5579,5579,31.07.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2078847,2078847,31.07.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,171094,171094,31.07.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,199830,199830,31.07.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,80011,80011,31.07.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,31.07.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,31.07.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,31.07.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,31.07.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),205427,205427,31.07.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,288381,288381,31.07.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,31.07.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,11523,11523,31.07.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,81,81,31.07.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,31.07.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22259,22259,31.07.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,31.07.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),50692,50692,31.07.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,31.07.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,31.07.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,31.07.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,31.07.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,31.07.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,31.07.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,31.07.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,31.07.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,261,261,31.07.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,31.07.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,31.07.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,31.07.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,31.07.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,31.07.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,31.07.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,177,177,31.07.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,82,82,31.07.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,74,74,31.07.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4482,4482,31.07.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,135845,135845,31.07.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,97740,97740,31.07.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27263,27263,31.07.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30381,30381,31.07.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,206218,206218,31.07  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,73442,73442,31.07.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33019,33019,31.07.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89274,89274,31.07.2021,=H  OST

----------

Alex_AZM (31.07.2021), BPAvel (01.08.2021), D@nila (05.08.2021), GriLlo (02.08.2021), henry723 (31.07.2021), lr_ (27.08.2021), mang (31.07.2021), MilSa (10.08.2021), Nichs06 (09.08.2021), privetpavlo (23.12.2021), Retep (14.08.2021), sergey_cherdyn (16.08.2021), SMveter (31.07.2021), Step9 (22.08.2021), Tdutyb (09.10.2021), vikost (02.08.2021), vrnunya (10.08.2021), Стасн (02.08.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 17.07 по 31.07.2021
торрент

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,51723,51723,30.07.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2913,2913,30.07.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33802,33802,30.07  .2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,29.07.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7470,7470,29.07.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14065,14065,30.07.2021,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,172086,172086,30.07.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,145999,145999,30.07.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32198,32198,30.07.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15348,15348,30.07.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,30.07.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,30.07.2021,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7341,7341,28.07.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71427,71427,30.07.2021,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),391927,391927,31.07.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,213245,213245,30.07.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,318283,318283,30.07.2021,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),6442,6442,23.07.2021,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),23344,23344,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),11089,11089,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),32205,32205,29.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),13551,13551,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),25584,25584,29.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),27640,27640,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),18966,18966,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),52230,52230,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),39463,39463,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),48735,48735,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),59686,59686,31.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),13375,13375,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),20354,20354,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),50409,50409,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),22787,22787,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),13766,13766,07.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),6488,6488,29.07.2021,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),22193,22193,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),13246,13246,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13483,13483,29.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18630,18630,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),7387,7387,23.07.2021,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),7775,7775,31.07.2021,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),19264,19264,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),31110,31110,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),13286,13286,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),27280,27280,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),10285,10285,23.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),27457,27457,29.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),16431,16431,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),12093,12093,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),33763,33763,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),29728,29728,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),36157,36157,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),71789,71789,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),35643,35643,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10344,10344,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),39638,39638,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),8574,8574,28.07.2021,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7507,7507,30.07.2021,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),11898,11898,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),10529,10529,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),15303,15303,29.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),19314,19314,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16482,16482,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),32560,32560,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),6728,6728,30.07.2021,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12382,12382,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),55861,55861,29.07.2021,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),7882,7882,30.07.2021,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),5633,5633,29.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,158680,158680,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,118527,118527,25.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,99813,99813,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,161009,161009,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,161564,161564,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,172581,172581,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,142901,142901,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,96831,96831,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,141616,141616,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,130963,130963,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,111427,111427,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,308713,308713,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,162854,162854,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,337635,337635,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,59231,59231,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,178697,178697,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,131432,131432,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,125704,125704,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,108793,108793,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,154522,154522,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,195778,195778,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,193060,193060,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,140947,140947,31.07.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,55217,55217,29.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,271428,271428,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,74377,74377,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,148035,148035,30.07.2021,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,169676,169676,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,95829,95829,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,186365,186365,19.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,207978,207978,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,229865,229865,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,104177,104177,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,113315,113315,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,239487,239487,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,91947,91947,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,68031,68031,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,55089,55089,31.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,112139,112139,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,115417,115417,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,159943,159943,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,174976,174976,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),32233,32233,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),84863,84863,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,66880,66880,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,145655,145655,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,96519,96519,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,35975,35975,29.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,62553,62553,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,118068,118068,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW288,Республика Казахстан,49689,49689,26.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,82719,82719,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,81588,81588,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,97038,97038,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,99208,99208,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,40866,40866,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,82270,82270,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,70068,70068,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,141348,141348,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,158744,158744,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,155106,155106,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,120947,120947,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,109542,109542,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,59426,59426,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,46691,46691,25.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,11970,11970,29.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,80627,80627,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,183120,183120,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,94171,94171,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,70944,70944,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,22643,22643,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,32306,32306,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,104388,104388,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,98117,98117,29.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,26448,26448,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,150070,150070,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,20795,20795,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,67957,67957,30.07.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,71020,71020,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,153674,153674,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,148377,148377,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,49315,49315,25.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,46175,46175,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,237048,237048,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,17245,17245,30.07.2021,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,77548,77548,30.07.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,244603,244603,31.07.2021,=HOST

----------

artem31 (05.09.2021), BPAvel (03.08.2021), MilSa (11.08.2021), Nichs06 (09.08.2021), SergeBY (14.08.2021), sergey_cherdyn (16.08.2021), SMveter (01.08.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 30.07 по 06.08.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,172187,172187,06.08.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,146205,146205,06.08.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7489,7489,06.08.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,51822,51822,06.08.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71482,71482,06.08.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7348,7348,06.08.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,06.08.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,06.08.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14072,14072,06.08.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15356,15356,06.08.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33823,33823,06.08  .2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,06.08.2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,06.08.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,06.08.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2915,2915,06.08.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32236,32236,06.08.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (13.08.2021), Alain1988 (09.08.2021), Allochcka (04.02.2022), artem31 (05.09.2021), asj9706 (09.08.2021), begun001 (06.08.2021), bsnm10 (10.08.2021), Ges (31.08.2021), guesswho (11.09.2021), lav591231 (12.08.2021), Nichs06 (09.08.2021), novogren (09.08.2021), n_ivanovv (29.09.2021), Pitgor (09.08.2021), privetpavlo (09.08.2021), sd-red (30.08.2021), SergeBY (14.08.2021), staravoitau (10.08.2021), Trinitty (16.08.2021), vikost (09.08.2021), VladisSLAW (04.09.2021), vladmitr (20.10.2021), X@ndr (31.08.2021), YustasViP (09.08.2021), Zver27 (08.08.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 02.08. по 07.08.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),392379,392379,07.08.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,727841,727841,07.08.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,58951,58951,07.08.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,213404,213404,07.08.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,318636,318636,07.08.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,244828,244828,07.08.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,571256,571256,07.08.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50580,50580,07.08.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,07.08.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,07.08.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,07.08.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,676115,676115,07.08.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,80695,80695,07.08.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,101443,101443,07.08.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,114649,114649,07.08.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,120591,120591,07.08.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,177694,177694,07.08.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,384512,384512,07.08.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,200226,200226,07.08.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,249505,249505,07.08.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,169803,169803,07.08.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,229037,229037,07.08.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,133631,133631,07.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,113918,113918,07.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,115076,115076,07.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,76870,76870,07.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,96071,96071,07.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,103329,103329,07.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,81005,81005,07.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,175009,175009,07.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,137092,137092,07.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,189094,189094,07.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,144977,144977,07.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,347642,347642,07.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,115216,115216,07.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,215440,215440,07.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,69978,69978,07.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,265864,265864,07.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,175645,175645,07.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,121837,121837,07.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,85907,85907,07.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,22423,22423,07.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,51966,51966,07.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,42056,42056,07.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,37124,37124,07.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,46959,46959,07.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,16107,16107,07.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,52166,52166,07.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,36206,36206,07.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,41482,41482,07.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,21771,21771,07.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,4541,4541,07.08.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,21825,21825,07.08.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,363506,363506,07.08.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1385338,1385338,07.08.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,277945,277945,07.08.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,192602,192602,07.08.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101451,101451,07.08.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,441876,441876,07.08.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,266569,266569,07.08.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,289979,289979,07.08.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134732,134732,07.08.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,5659,5659,07.08.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2084068,2084068,07.08.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,171299,171299,07.08.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,199950,199950,07.08.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,80083,80083,07.08.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,07.08.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,07.08.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,07.08.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,07.08.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),205564,205564,07.08.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,288645,288645,07.08.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,07.08.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,11901,11901,07.08.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,81,81,07.08.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,07.08.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22278,22278,07.08.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,07.08.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),50843,50843,07.08.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,07.08.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,07.08.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,07.08.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,07.08.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,07.08.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,07.08.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,07.08.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,07.08.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,261,261,07.08.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,07.08.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,07.08.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,07.08.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,07.08.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,07.08.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,07.08.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4483,4483,07.08.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,135915,135915,07.08.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,97893,97893,07.08.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,181,181,07.08.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,07.08.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,74,74,07.08.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27321,27321,07.08.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30422,30422,07.08.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,206704,206704,07.08  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,73735,73735,07.08.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33054,33054,07.08.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89279,89279,07.08.2021,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (13.08.2021), -Skromniy- (08.08.2021), Alex_AZM (08.08.2021), antic (14.08.2021), ar-2000 (08.08.2021), Astral-71 (09.08.2021), begun001 (14.08.2021), BPAvel (11.08.2021), D@nila (09.08.2021), DirHarvest (08.08.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (09.08.2021), egregor (08.08.2021), evgen040 (07.08.2021), GriLlo (09.08.2021), Hider (10.08.2021), Jenklan (11.08.2021), karies (10.08.2021), kato1249 (14.08.2021), lav591231 (09.08.2021), lr_ (16.08.2021), mang (08.08.2021), mark avreliy (10.08.2021), MasterM (25.08.2021), maydik68 (08.08.2021), MilSa (11.08.2021), MisterTolik (10.08.2021), nekristov (09.08.2021), Nektoto (08.08.2021), Nichs06 (09.08.2021), novogren (09.08.2021), privetpavlo (09.08.2021), Retep (14.08.2021), s142s (18.08.2021), sandyr (19.08.2021), SavageBambr (08.08.2021), sergey_cherdyn (16.08.2021), Sergh77 (09.08.2021), smenalab (08.08.2021), SMveter (08.08.2021), sramotnik (09.08.2021), Step9 (22.08.2021), Tdutyb (09.10.2021), vasilisa.mig (08.08.2021), Veta K (24.08.2021), vexer206 (10.08.2021), vikost (11.08.2021), Viktor_Я (12.08.2021), VladisSLAW (04.09.2021), yurii_z (08.08.2021), Александр_Д (27.08.2021), нюрочка (09.08.2021), охотник 2013 (10.08.2021), Стасн (09.08.2021)

----------


## yuabor

Как-то странно пропали мои сообщения (на что мне и указали добросовестные читатели форума), хотя они точно были, поскольку я вижу количество просмотров и скачиваний... Поэтому, если вдруг кому-то понадобится моя информация, то выкладываю ниже "потерявшиеся" ссылки:

Обновление Беларусь 28.06-16.07

Обновление Беларусь 19.07-30.07

_Обновления пропадали не только твои(приходилось дублировать). Это единственный случай, связанный с переездом_

----------

(ИльФ) (29.08.2021), artem31 (05.09.2021), Ges (31.08.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), n_ivanovv (29.09.2021), papov79@mail.r (17.08.2021), SergeBY (21.08.2021), VladisSLAW (04.09.2021), ТатьянаЮрьевна (27.08.2021)

----------


## yuabor

И свежачок...:

*Обновления Беларусь 02.08-13.08

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,172307,172307,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,146316,146316,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7494,7494,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,51906,51906,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71512,71512,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7355,7355,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14079,14079,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15384,15384,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33861,33861,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2915,2915,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32290,32290,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (29.08.2021), Alain1988 (16.08.2021), artem31 (05.09.2021), asj9706 (16.08.2021), bablo (14.08.2021), begun001 (14.08.2021), bravoasu (16.08.2021), Ges (31.08.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), n_ivanovv (19.08.2021), papov79@mail.r (17.08.2021), rimma29 (18.08.2021), sd-red (30.08.2021), SergeBY (21.08.2021), staravoitau (16.08.2021), Trinitty (16.08.2021), VladisSLAW (04.09.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 06.08 по 13.08.2021
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,172307,172307,14.08.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,146316,146316,14.08.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7494,7494,14.08.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,51906,51906,14.08.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71512,71512,14.08.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7355,7355,14.08.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,14.08.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,14.08.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14079,14079,14.08.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15384,15384,14.08.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33861,33861,14.08  .2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2915,2915,14.08.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32290,32290,14.08.2021,=HOST

федералка с 09.08. по 14.08.2021
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,133806,133806,13.08.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,120688,120688,06.08.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,385252,385252,13.08.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,200395,200395,06.08.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,676898,676898,13.08.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,170025,170025,06.08.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,249843,249843,06.08.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,229262,229262,06.08.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,114772,114772,06.08.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,101561,101561,06.08.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,177907,177907,06.08.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,135991,135991,13.08.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4484,4484,11.08.2021,=HOST
ESU,Документы СССР,50601,50601,10.08.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,571979,571979,13.08.2021,=HOS  T
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,12.08.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,74,74,12.08.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,181,181,12.08.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33075,33075,13.08.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,12.08.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,12.08.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,12.08.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,12.08.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,12.08.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,12.08.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,12.08.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,12335,12335,12.08.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,12.08.2021,=HOST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,12.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,53027,53027,13.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,42614,42614,13.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,37523,37523,13.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,47542,47542,13.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,16372,16372,13.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,52692,52692,13.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,36526,36526,13.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,42276,42276,13.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,22101,22101,13.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,4575,4575,13.08.2021,=HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),392877,392877,14.08.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2088517,2088517,13.08.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89298,89298,13.08.2021,=H  OST
MLAW,Москва Проф,213570,213570,13.08.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,318971,318971,13.08.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,5738,5738,11.08.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,12.08.2021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30479,30479,12.08.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,98053,98053,13.08.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,729874,729874,13.08.2021,=HOST
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,288964,288964,12.08.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,81,81,13.08.2021,=HOST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,13.08.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,13.08.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,261,261,13.08.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),50947,50947,13.08.2021,=HO  ST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,13.08.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,13.08.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,13.08.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,13.08.2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,74059,74059,13.08.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,13.08.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,13.08.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,12.08.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,206915,206915,13.08  .2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,13.08.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,13.08.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,13.08.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,13.08.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,80164,80164,10.08.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,13.08.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22296,22296,12.08.2021,=HO  ST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),205710,205710,13.08.2021,=HOS  T
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,114123,114123,13.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,115251,115251,13.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,77006,77006,09.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,96221,96221,13.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,103436,103436,13.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,81072,81072,13.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,175317,175317,13.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,137340,137340,13.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,189419,189419,13.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,145128,145128,13.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,348237,348237,08.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,115380,115380,13.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,215887,215887,13.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,70128,70128,13.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,266255,266255,09.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,175975,175975,13.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,122000,122000,13.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,86019,86019,13.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,22492,22492,13.08.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,200050,200050,09.08.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,59066,59066,13.08.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,171528,171528,09.08.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,81034,81034,13.08.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,22153,22153,13.08.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1387257,1387257,13.08.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134749,134749,13.08.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,363609,363609,13.08.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,442036,442036,13.08.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,290073,290073,13.08.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101479,101479,13.08.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,278960,278960,13.08.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,192670,192670,13.08.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,266679,266679,13.08.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,245092,245092,14.08.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27342,27342,10.08.2  021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (29.08.2021), -Skromniy- (20.08.2021), Alex_AZM (14.08.2021), Allochcka (04.02.2022), Astral-71 (16.08.2021), begun001 (14.08.2021), BPAvel (15.08.2021), bsnm10 (15.08.2021), dadu001 (15.08.2021), DirHarvest (14.08.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (15.08.2021), egregor (14.08.2021), FredyCruger (15.08.2021), grigorenko (14.08.2021), guesswho (11.09.2021), henry723 (14.08.2021), Hider (20.08.2021), Jenklan (15.08.2021), karies (20.08.2021), lav591231 (15.08.2021), lr_ (16.08.2021), mang (15.08.2021), mark avreliy (22.08.2021), maydik68 (15.08.2021), MilSa (16.08.2021), nekristov (17.08.2021), Nektoto (15.08.2021), Nyas (16.08.2021), Pitgor (17.08.2021), rtsot (14.08.2021), sandyr (19.08.2021), SavageBambr (14.08.2021), SergeBY (21.08.2021), sergey_cherdyn (16.08.2021), smenalab (15.08.2021), SMveter (14.08.2021), sramotnik (15.08.2021), staravoitau (16.08.2021), Step9 (22.08.2021), Tdutyb (09.10.2021), Trinitty (16.08.2021), vasilisa.mig (15.08.2021), Veta K (24.08.2021), vikins (15.08.2021), vikost (16.08.2021), Viktor_Я (17.08.2021), VladisSLAW (04.09.2021), vrnunya (22.08.2021), werwolf79 (15.08.2021), X@ndr (31.08.2021), Zver27 (15.08.2021), Александр_Д (27.08.2021), Стасн (16.08.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 31.07 по 14.08.2021
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (29.08.2021), Alex_AZM (16.08.2021), BPAvel (15.11.2021), egregor (16.08.2021), karies (20.08.2021), lav591231 (17.08.2021), lr_ (22.08.2021), MasterM (25.08.2021), MilSa (30.08.2021), SergeBY (21.08.2021), sergey_cherdyn (16.08.2021), SMveter (16.08.2021), vikost (16.08.2021), Viktor_Я (17.08.2021), VladisSLAW (04.09.2021), werwolf79 (22.08.2021), Стасн (16.08.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 13.08 по 20.08.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,172413,172413,20.08.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,146382,146382,20.08.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7499,7499,20.08.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,52015,52015,20.08.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71554,71554,20.08.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7361,7361,20.08.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,20.08.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,20.08.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14089,14089,20.08.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15399,15399,20.08.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33884,33884,20.08  .2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,20.08.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,20.08.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2915,2915,20.08.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32356,32356,20.08.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (29.08.2021), admin (21.08.2021), Alain1988 (23.08.2021), Alex_AZM (21.08.2021), Allochcka (04.02.2022), asj9706 (23.08.2021), begun001 (20.08.2021), bsnm10 (21.08.2021), dadu001 (29.08.2021), Ges (31.08.2021), guesswho (11.09.2021), lav591231 (30.08.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), Pitgor (30.08.2021), SergeBY (21.08.2021), VladisSLAW (04.09.2021), vladmitr (20.10.2021), X@ndr (31.08.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 16.08. по 21.08.2021
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),393378,393378,21.08.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,731640,731640,21.08.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,59159,59159,21.08.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,213727,213727,21.08.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,319351,319351,21.08.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,245407,245407,21.08.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,572591,572591,21.08.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50628,50628,21.08.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,21.08.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,21.08.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,21.08.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,677569,677569,21.08.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,81331,81331,21.08.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,101708,101708,21.08.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,114881,114881,21.08.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,120798,120798,21.08.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,178132,178132,21.08.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,386110,386110,21.08.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,200587,200587,21.08.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,250153,250153,21.08.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,170255,170255,21.08.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,229511,229511,21.08.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,133981,133981,21.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,114309,114309,21.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,115395,115395,21.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,77096,77096,21.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,96431,96431,21.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,103608,103608,21.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,81219,81219,21.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,175629,175629,21.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,137558,137558,21.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,189793,189793,21.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,145305,145305,21.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,348773,348773,21.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,115580,115580,21.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,216336,216336,21.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,70297,70297,21.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,266693,266693,21.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,176232,176232,21.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,122133,122133,21.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,86202,86202,21.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,22602,22602,21.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,53594,53594,21.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,43440,43440,21.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,37998,37998,21.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,48118,48118,21.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,16695,16695,21.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,53801,53801,21.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,36918,36918,21.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,42771,42771,21.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,22656,22656,21.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,4599,4599,21.08.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,22440,22440,21.08.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,364164,364164,21.08.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1390947,1390947,21.08.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,279466,279466,21.08.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,192743,192743,21.08.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101495,101495,21.08.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,442188,442188,21.08.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,266820,266820,21.08.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,290161,290161,21.08.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134765,134765,21.08.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,5807,5807,21.08.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2093742,2093742,21.08.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,171759,171759,21.08.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,200157,200157,21.08.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,80248,80248,21.08.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,21.08.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,21.08.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,21.08.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,21.08.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),205853,205853,21.08.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,289387,289387,21.08.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,21.08.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,12743,12743,21.08.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,82,82,21.08.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,21.08.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22309,22309,21.08.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,21.08.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),51001,51001,21.08.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,21.08.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,21.08.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,21.08.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,21.08.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,21.08.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,21.08.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,21.08.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,21.08.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,261,261,21.08.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,21.08.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,21.08.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,21.08.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,21.08.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,21.08.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,21.08.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4485,4485,21.08.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,136156,136156,21.08.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,98219,98219,21.08.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,181,181,21.08.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,21.08.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,74,74,21.08.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27363,27363,21.08.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30537,30537,21.08.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,207073,207073,21.08  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,74322,74322,21.08.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33111,33111,21.08.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89311,89311,21.08.2021,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (29.08.2021), -Skromniy- (23.08.2021), Alex_AZM (21.08.2021), antic (21.08.2021), artem31 (05.09.2021), artstep (19.10.2021), Astral-71 (23.08.2021), begun001 (21.08.2021), D@nila (27.08.2021), DirHarvest (22.08.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (21.08.2021), egregor (24.08.2021), FredyCruger (22.08.2021), grigorenko (21.08.2021), henry723 (21.08.2021), Hider (22.08.2021), kato1249 (23.08.2021), lav591231 (30.08.2021), lr_ (22.08.2021), mang (22.08.2021), mark avreliy (22.08.2021), MasterM (25.08.2021), maydik68 (21.08.2021), MilSa (23.08.2021), Nektoto (22.08.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), Nortop (22.08.2021), privetpavlo (22.08.2021), Retep (07.10.2021), Roman795 (22.08.2021), rtsot (21.08.2021), sandyr (23.08.2021), SavageBambr (22.08.2021), sergey_cherdyn (23.08.2021), SMveter (22.08.2021), sramotnik (23.08.2021), Step9 (22.08.2021), suslovv (23.08.2021), Tdutyb (09.10.2021), Veta K (23.08.2021), vexer206 (22.08.2021), vikins (22.08.2021), vikost (23.08.2021), Viktor_Я (24.08.2021), vrnunya (22.08.2021), werwolf79 (22.08.2021), Александр_Д (27.08.2021), Марина262626 (15.10.2021), нюрочка (23.08.2021), охотник 2013 (24.08.2021), Стасн (24.08.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 20.08 по 27.08.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,172552,172552,27.08.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,146476,146476,27.08.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7504,7504,26.08.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,52117,52117,27.08.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71581,71581,27.08.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7366,7366,27.08.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,27.08.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,26.08.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14101,14101,27.08.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15418,15418,27.08.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33911,33911,27.08  .2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,26.08.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2920,2920,27.08.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32381,32381,27.08.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (29.08.2021), Alex_AZM (28.08.2021), asj9706 (01.09.2021), bsnm10 (29.08.2021), dadu001 (29.08.2021), Ges (31.08.2021), lav591231 (30.08.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), privetpavlo (06.09.2021), VladisSLAW (04.09.2021), vladmitr (20.10.2021), X@ndr (31.08.2021), ТатьянаЮрьевна (31.08.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 23.08. по 28.08.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),393928,393928,28.08.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,733547,733547,28.08.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,59238,59238,28.08.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,213882,213882,28.08.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,319758,319758,28.08.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,245663,245663,28.08.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,573007,573007,28.08.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50645,50645,28.08.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,28.08.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2355,2355,28.08.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,28.08.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,678334,678334,28.08.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,81657,81657,28.08.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,101861,101861,28.08.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,115026,115026,28.08.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,120883,120883,28.08.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,178300,178300,28.08.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,387035,387035,28.08.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,200779,200779,28.08.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,250385,250385,28.08.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,170453,170453,28.08.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,229733,229733,28.08.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,134156,134156,28.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,114480,114480,28.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,115542,115542,28.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,77200,77200,28.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,96594,96594,28.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,103798,103798,28.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,81321,81321,28.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,175898,175898,28.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,137805,137805,28.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,190282,190282,28.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,145517,145517,28.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,349375,349375,28.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,115845,115845,28.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,216552,216552,28.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,70430,70430,28.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,267131,267131,28.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,176609,176609,28.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,122336,122336,28.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,86355,86355,28.08.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,22682,22682,28.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,54346,54346,28.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,44033,44033,28.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,38633,38633,28.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,48964,48964,28.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,16943,16943,28.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,54489,54489,28.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,37684,37684,28.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,43310,43310,28.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,22857,22857,28.08.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,4671,4671,28.08.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,22692,22692,28.08.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,364965,364965,28.08.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1392750,1392750,28.08.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,279786,279786,28.08.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,192751,192751,28.08.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101515,101515,28.08.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,442343,442343,28.08.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,266925,266925,28.08.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,290260,290260,28.08.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134782,134782,28.08.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,5883,5883,28.08.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2097403,2097403,28.08.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,172013,172013,28.08.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,200263,200263,28.08.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,80325,80325,28.08.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,28.08.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,28.08.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,28.08.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,28.08.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),205994,205994,28.08.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,289643,289643,28.08.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,28.08.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,13035,13035,28.08.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,83,83,28.08.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетной сфере,60,60,28.08.2021,=HOST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,28.08.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22314,22314,28.08.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,28.08.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),51090,51090,28.08.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,28.08.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,28.08.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,28.08.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,28.08.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,28.08.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,28.08.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,28.08.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,28.08.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,261,261,28.08.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,28.08.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,28.08.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,28.08.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,28.08.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,28.08.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,28.08.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4486,4486,28.08.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,136256,136256,28.08.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,98350,98350,28.08.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,181,181,28.08.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,28.08.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,74,74,28.08.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27386,27386,28.08.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30563,30563,28.08.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,207330,207330,28.08  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,74580,74580,28.08.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33132,33132,28.08.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89316,89316,28.08.2021,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (29.08.2021), -Skromniy- (28.08.2021), Alex_AZM (28.08.2021), antic (30.08.2021), artstep (19.10.2021), Astral-71 (08.09.2021), begun001 (29.08.2021), BPAvel (12.09.2021), D@nila (29.08.2021), DirHarvest (29.08.2021), dvkkk (28.08.2021), egregor (29.08.2021), grigorenko (28.08.2021), Hider (03.09.2021), lav591231 (30.08.2021), lr_ (04.09.2021), Makc1979 (30.08.2021), mang (28.08.2021), mark avreliy (09.09.2021), MasterM (30.08.2021), MilSa (30.08.2021), Nektoto (31.08.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), Nortop (29.08.2021), privetpavlo (06.09.2021), Retep (07.10.2021), Roman795 (28.08.2021), rtsot (29.08.2021), s142s (10.09.2021), sandyr (30.08.2021), SavageBambr (28.08.2021), sergey_cherdyn (30.08.2021), smenalab (29.08.2021), SMveter (28.08.2021), sramotnik (28.08.2021), Step9 (15.10.2021), Tdutyb (09.10.2021), vexer206 (29.08.2021), vikins (01.09.2021), Viktor_Я (07.09.2021), Александр_Д (11.09.2021), Марина262626 (15.10.2021), нюрочка (30.08.2021), Стасн (30.08.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 16.08-27.08

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,172552,172552,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,146476,146476,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7504,7504,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,52117,52117,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71581,71581,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7366,7366,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14101,14101,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15418,15418,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33911,33911,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2920,2920,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32381,32381,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (29.08.2021), artem31 (05.09.2021), begun001 (29.08.2021), bravoasu (30.08.2021), Ges (31.08.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), n_ivanovv (30.08.2021), papov79@mail.r (16.09.2021), privetpavlo (06.09.2021), rimma29 (29.08.2021), sd-red (30.08.2021), staravoitau (06.09.2021), Trinitty (11.09.2021), VladisSLAW (04.09.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Ежемесячное обновление основных федеральных баз с 02.08.2021 по 28.08.2021
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 02.08.2021 по 28.08.2021
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 02.08.2021 по 28.08.2021
торрент

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 14.08 по 28.08.2021:
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (05.09.2021), -Skromniy- (19.09.2021), aes0nne (30.08.2021), Alain1988 (30.08.2021), Alex_AZM (30.08.2021), artem31 (05.09.2021), artstep (19.10.2021), begun001 (29.08.2021), BPAvel (01.09.2021), dchk1 (14.09.2021), DDT2015 (06.09.2021), DirHarvest (29.08.2021), egregor (29.08.2021), Hider (03.09.2021), lav591231 (30.08.2021), lexxya (16.09.2021), lr_ (04.09.2021), Makc1979 (30.08.2021), mang (30.08.2021), MasterM (02.09.2021), MilSa (30.08.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), privetpavlo (06.09.2021), s142s (10.09.2021), sergey_cherdyn (30.08.2021), SMveter (29.08.2021), staravoitau (06.09.2021), Trinitty (11.09.2021), Veta K (01.09.2021), vikost (03.09.2021), Viktor_Я (07.09.2021), VladisSLAW (04.09.2021), Алекс173 (05.09.2021), Кирилл Мухмэн (29.08.2021), Марина262626 (15.10.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 27.08 по 03.09.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,172691,172691,03.09.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,146597,146597,03.09.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7509,7509,03.09.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,52222,52222,03.09.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71605,71605,03.09.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7373,7373,03.09.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,03.09.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,03.09.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14112,14112,03.09.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15437,15437,03.09.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33923,33923,03.09  .2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,03.09.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,03.09.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2925,2925,03.09.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32449,32449,03.09.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.09.2021), Alain1988 (06.09.2021), Alex_AZM (04.09.2021), asj9706 (06.09.2021), begun001 (04.09.2021), bsnm10 (05.09.2021), dadu001 (18.09.2021), DDT2015 (06.09.2021), gas162 (05.09.2021), lav591231 (07.09.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), Oksana_- (10.09.2021), Pitgor (06.09.2021), staravoitau (06.09.2021), Trinitty (11.09.2021), unknown13 (05.09.2021), VladisSLAW (04.09.2021), vladmitr (20.10.2021), X@ndr (18.10.2021), Апутита (06.09.2021), ТатьянаЮрьевна (07.09.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 30.08. по 04.09.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),394524,394524,04.09.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,736097,736097,04.09.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,59381,59381,04.09.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,214065,214065,04.09.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,320079,320079,04.09.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,245916,245916,04.09.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,573789,573789,04.09.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50662,50662,04.09.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,04.09.2021,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),5948,5948,04.09.2021,=HOST
PRSS,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров,2343,2343,04.09.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,04.09.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,679142,679142,04.09.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,81963,81963,04.09.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,102009,102009,04.09.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,115114,115114,04.09.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,121002,121002,04.09.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,178543,178543,04.09.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,388174,388174,04.09.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,200995,200995,04.09.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,250708,250708,04.09.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,170634,170634,04.09.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,229963,229963,04.09.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,134312,134312,04.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,114802,114802,04.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,115674,115674,04.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,77347,77347,04.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,96795,96795,04.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,103991,103991,04.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,81424,81424,04.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,176311,176311,04.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,138095,138095,04.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,190633,190633,04.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,145719,145719,04.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,349874,349874,04.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,116033,116033,04.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,217035,217035,04.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,70616,70616,04.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,267589,267589,04.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,176918,176918,04.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,122545,122545,04.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,86508,86508,04.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,22718,22718,04.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,55415,55415,04.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,44660,44660,04.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,39311,39311,04.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,49789,49789,04.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,17248,17248,04.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,55206,55206,04.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,37779,37779,04.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,44103,44103,04.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,22944,22944,04.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,4735,4735,04.09.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,22941,22941,04.09.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,365680,365680,04.09.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1395236,1395236,04.09.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,280414,280414,04.09.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,192965,192965,04.09.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101549,101549,04.09.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,442489,442489,04.09.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,267053,267053,04.09.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,290347,290347,04.09.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134798,134798,04.09.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,5962,5962,04.09.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2102136,2102136,04.09.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,172409,172409,04.09.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,200377,200377,04.09.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,80384,80384,04.09.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,04.09.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,04.09.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,04.09.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,04.09.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),206148,206148,04.09.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,289939,289939,04.09.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,04.09.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,13319,13319,04.09.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,85,85,04.09.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,04.09.2021,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,04.09.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22324,22324,04.09.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,04.09.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),51263,51263,04.09.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,04.09.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,04.09.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,04.09.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,04.09.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,04.09.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,04.09.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,04.09.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,04.09.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,261,261,04.09.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,04.09.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,04.09.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,04.09.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,04.09.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,04.09.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,04.09.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4487,4487,04.09.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,136354,136354,04.09.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,98449,98449,04.09.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,181,181,04.09.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,04.09.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,74,74,04.09.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27409,27409,04.09.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30599,30599,04.09.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,207694,207694,04.09  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,74833,74833,04.09.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33152,33152,04.09.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89342,89342,04.09.2021,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.09.2021), -Skromniy- (11.09.2021), alex931 (09.09.2021), Alex_AZM (04.09.2021), antic (04.09.2021), artstep (19.10.2021), Astral-71 (08.09.2021), begun001 (05.09.2021), BPAvel (09.09.2021), D@nila (06.09.2021), dchk1 (09.09.2021), DirHarvest (05.09.2021), egregor (06.09.2021), Ges (05.11.2021), grigorenko (04.09.2021), GriLlo (07.09.2021), henry723 (04.09.2021), Hirvi (04.09.2021), karies (07.09.2021), KazAndreyK (15.09.2021), lav591231 (07.09.2021), lr_ (04.09.2021), mang (05.09.2021), mark avreliy (09.09.2021), MasterM (07.09.2021), maydik68 (05.09.2021), MilSa (06.09.2021), Nektoto (06.09.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), Nortop (11.09.2021), Oksana_- (10.09.2021), privetpavlo (06.09.2021), Retep (07.10.2021), Roman795 (11.09.2021), s142s (10.09.2021), sandyr (06.09.2021), SavageBambr (04.09.2021), smenalab (06.09.2021), SMveter (04.09.2021), sramotnik (05.09.2021), Step9 (15.10.2021), Tdutyb (09.10.2021), Veta K (06.09.2021), vexer206 (07.09.2021), vikins (04.09.2021), vikost (06.09.2021), Viktor_Я (07.09.2021), zaqxsw2240 (05.09.2021), Алекс173 (05.09.2021), Александр_Д (11.09.2021), Марина262626 (15.10.2021), нюрочка (06.09.2021), охотник 2013 (13.09.2021), Стасн (06.09.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 03.09 по 10.09.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,172889,172889,11.09.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,146728,146728,11.09.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7512,7512,11.09.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,52368,52368,11.09.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71650,71650,11.09.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7379,7379,11.09.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,11.09.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,11.09.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14119,14119,11.09.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15450,15450,11.09.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33951,33951,11.09  .2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,11.09.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,11.09.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2928,2928,11.09.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32536,32536,11.09.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (12.09.2021), Alex_AZM (11.09.2021), begun001 (11.09.2021), bsnm10 (12.09.2021), dadu001 (18.09.2021), DDT2015 (12.09.2021), Ges (05.11.2021), mark avreliy (20.09.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), Pitgor (13.09.2021), privetpavlo (14.09.2021), staravoitau (13.09.2021), Trinitty (11.09.2021), VladisSLAW (19.10.2021), vladmitr (20.10.2021), X@ndr (18.10.2021), Zver27 (11.09.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 06.09. по 11.09.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),395148,395148,11.09.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,738750,738750,11.09.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,59554,59554,11.09.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,214224,214224,11.09.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,320452,320452,11.09.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,246205,246205,11.09.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,574324,574324,11.09.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50689,50689,11.09.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,11.09.2021,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),5949,5949,11.09.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,11.09.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,680088,680088,11.09.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,82221,82221,11.09.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,102131,102131,11.09.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,115183,115183,11.09.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,121101,121101,11.09.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,178714,178714,11.09.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,389391,389391,11.09.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,201179,201179,11.09.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,251033,251033,11.09.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,170834,170834,11.09.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,230157,230157,11.09.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,134466,134466,11.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,114999,114999,11.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,115808,115808,11.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,77446,77446,11.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,96978,96978,11.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,104138,104138,11.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,81512,81512,11.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,176790,176790,11.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,138330,138330,11.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,190835,190835,11.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,145900,145900,11.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,350545,350545,11.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,116262,116262,11.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,217455,217455,11.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,70802,70802,11.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,268000,268000,11.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,177180,177180,11.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,122685,122685,11.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,86618,86618,11.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,22822,22822,11.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,56120,56120,11.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,45332,45332,11.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,39803,39803,11.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,50331,50331,11.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,17437,17437,11.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,55824,55824,11.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,38547,38547,11.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,44827,44827,11.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,23421,23421,11.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,4776,4776,11.09.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,23212,23212,11.09.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,366444,366444,11.09.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1397741,1397741,11.09.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,280858,280858,11.09.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,193068,193068,11.09.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101566,101566,11.09.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,442636,442636,11.09.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,267289,267289,11.09.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,290430,290430,11.09.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,134811,134811,11.09.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,6042,6042,11.09.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2106570,2106570,11.09.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,172709,172709,11.09.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,200657,200657,11.09.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,80459,80459,11.09.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,11.09.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,11.09.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,11.09.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,11.09.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),206279,206279,11.09.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,290158,290158,11.09.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,11.09.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,13701,13701,11.09.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,85,85,11.09.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,11.09.2021,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,11.09.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22335,22335,11.09.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,11.09.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),51373,51373,11.09.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,11.09.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,11.09.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,11.09.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,11.09.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,11.09.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,11.09.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,11.09.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,11.09.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,261,261,11.09.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,11.09.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,11.09.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,11.09.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,11.09.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,11.09.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,11.09.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4488,4488,11.09.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,136467,136467,11.09.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,98474,98474,11.09.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,182,182,11.09.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,11.09.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,74,74,11.09.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27460,27460,11.09.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30649,30649,11.09.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,207935,207935,11.09  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,75090,75090,11.09.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33171,33171,11.09.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89356,89356,11.09.2021,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (12.09.2021), -Skromniy- (19.09.2021), Alex_AZM (12.09.2021), antic (12.09.2021), artstep (19.10.2021), Astral-71 (13.09.2021), begun001 (12.09.2021), BPAvel (12.09.2021), D@nila (20.09.2021), dchk1 (14.09.2021), DirHarvest (12.09.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (11.09.2021), egregor (12.09.2021), grigorenko (12.09.2021), henry723 (11.09.2021), Hider (15.09.2021), karies (02.10.2021), kato1249 (12.09.2021), lav591231 (13.09.2021), lr_ (11.09.2021), mang (12.09.2021), mark avreliy (20.09.2021), maydik68 (15.09.2021), MilSa (24.09.2021), nekristov (15.09.2021), Nektoto (12.09.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), privetpavlo (14.09.2021), Roman795 (12.09.2021), rtsot (12.09.2021), sandyr (13.09.2021), SavageBambr (12.09.2021), sergey_cherdyn (14.09.2021), SMveter (12.09.2021), sramotnik (12.09.2021), staravoitau (13.09.2021), Step9 (15.10.2021), Tdutyb (09.10.2021), Trinitty (05.10.2021), Veta K (13.09.2021), vexer206 (12.09.2021), vikins (12.09.2021), vikost (14.09.2021), Viktor_Я (15.11.2021), werwolf79 (18.09.2021), Александр_Д (08.10.2021), Марина262626 (15.10.2021), охотник 2013 (13.09.2021), Стасн (13.09.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 30.08-10.09

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,172889,172889,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,146728,146728,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7512,7512,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,52368,52368,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71650,71650,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7379,7379,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14119,14119,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15450,15450,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33951,33951,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2928,2928,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32536,32536,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

Alain1988 (13.09.2021), artem31 (28.12.2021), asj9706 (13.09.2021), begun001 (12.09.2021), bravoasu (13.09.2021), dimonzz (18.09.2021), Ges (05.11.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), n_ivanovv (13.09.2021), oleelo (16.09.2021), papov79@mail.r (16.09.2021), privetpavlo (14.09.2021), rimma29 (13.09.2021), sd-red (07.11.2021), staravoitau (13.09.2021), Trinitty (05.10.2021), VladisSLAW (12.09.2021), ZakrVG (13.09.2021), НПО (12.09.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 28.08 по 11.09.2021
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,52368,52368,10.09.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2928,2928,09.09.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33951,33951,10.09  .2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,09.09.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7512,7512,09.09.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14119,14119,10.09.2021,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,172889,172889,10.09.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,146728,146728,10.09.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32536,32536,10.09.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15450,15450,10.09.2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,09.09.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,10.09.2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,01.09.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,10.09.2021,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7379,7379,10.09.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71650,71650,10.09.2021,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),395148,395148,11.09.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,214224,214224,10.09.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,320452,320452,10.09.2021,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),6511,6511,04.09.2021,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),23467,23467,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),11401,11401,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),32446,32446,09.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),13676,13676,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),25750,25750,09.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),27970,27970,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),19414,19414,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),52590,52590,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),39677,39677,08.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),49050,49050,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),60382,60382,11.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),13742,13742,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),20519,20519,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),50630,50630,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),23139,23139,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),13821,13821,15.08.2021,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),6800,6800,09.09.2021,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),22284,22284,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),13368,13368,09.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13533,13533,09.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18723,18723,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),7464,7464,10.09.2021,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),7834,7834,10.09.2021,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),19325,19325,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),31410,31410,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),13514,13514,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),27580,27580,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),10402,10402,03.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19377,19377,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),27710,27710,09.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),16597,16597,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),12171,12171,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),34136,34136,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),29827,29827,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),36256,36256,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),72457,72457,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),36183,36183,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10404,10404,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),39908,39908,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),8657,8657,10.09.2021,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7517,7517,07.09.2021,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),12057,12057,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),10645,10645,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),15822,15822,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),19418,19418,08.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16527,16527,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),33460,33460,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),6790,6790,10.09.2021,=HOST
REXP913,Ненецкий автономный округ (приложение),1678,1678,02.09.2021,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12464,12464,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),56333,56333,09.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),8002,8002,10.09.2021,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),5853,5853,09.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,159519,159519,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,119427,119427,09.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,100689,100689,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,162368,162368,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,162776,162776,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,174068,174068,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,143849,143849,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,97360,97360,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,142623,142623,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,131817,131817,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW058,Ангарск,19399,19399,27.08.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,112231,112231,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,311791,311791,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,164063,164063,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,340699,340699,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,59865,59865,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,180239,180239,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,132434,132434,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,126470,126470,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,109558,109558,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,155580,155580,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,197213,197213,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,194450,194450,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,142226,142226,11.09.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,55478,55478,09.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,273725,273725,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,75062,75062,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,148877,148877,10.09.2021,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,171212,171212,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,96302,96302,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,188206,188206,04.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,209547,209547,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,231712,231712,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,104713,104713,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,114249,114249,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,241554,241554,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,92530,92530,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,68473,68473,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,55325,55325,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,113151,113151,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,116267,116267,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,160891,160891,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,176969,176969,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),32507,32507,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),85249,85249,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,67310,67310,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,146878,146878,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,97091,97091,09.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,36298,36298,09.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,63017,63017,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,119127,119127,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW288,Республика Казахстан,49822,49822,30.08.2021,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,83574,83574,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,82581,82581,11.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,97641,97641,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,100089,100089,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,41038,41038,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,82703,82703,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,70499,70499,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,142435,142435,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,159529,159529,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,156520,156520,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,121647,121647,08.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,110311,110311,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,59822,59822,09.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,46993,46993,06.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,12005,12005,09.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,81362,81362,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,184210,184210,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,95068,95068,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,71403,71403,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,22988,22988,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,32610,32610,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,105058,105058,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,98786,98786,07.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,26603,26603,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,151304,151304,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,20917,20917,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,69181,69181,10.09.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,71574,71574,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,155053,155053,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,148757,148757,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,49685,49685,04.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,46550,46550,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,239613,239613,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,17454,17454,10.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,78057,78057,10.09.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,246205,246205,11.09.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (16.09.2021), -Skromniy- (19.09.2021), Alain1988 (13.09.2021), Alex_AZM (13.09.2021), begun001 (17.09.2021), BPAvel (16.09.2021), dchk1 (14.09.2021), Fisher+ (18.09.2021), Garbol (14.09.2021), lav591231 (13.09.2021), lr_ (28.09.2021), MilSa (24.09.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), privetpavlo (14.09.2021), sergey_cherdyn (14.09.2021), SMveter (13.09.2021), Veta K (13.09.2021), vikost (14.09.2021), VladisSLAW (13.09.2021), werwolf79 (18.09.2021), охотник 2013 (13.09.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 10.09 по 17.09.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,172975,172975,17.09.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,146858,146858,17.09.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7525,7525,17.09.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,52479,52479,17.09.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71691,71691,17.09.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7384,7384,17.09.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,17.09.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,17.09.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14131,14131,17.09.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15469,15469,17.09.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,33988,33988,17.09  .2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,17.09.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,17.09.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2929,2929,17.09.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32638,32638,17.09.2021,=HOST

----------

Alain1988 (20.09.2021), Alex_AZM (18.09.2021), artem31 (28.12.2021), asj9706 (20.10.2021), begun001 (18.09.2021), bsnm10 (18.09.2021), dadu001 (18.09.2021), dchk1 (18.09.2021), Ded Mazdai (19.09.2021), Fisher+ (22.09.2021), Ges (05.11.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), Pitgor (20.09.2021), privetpavlo (20.09.2021), staravoitau (25.09.2021), Trinitty (05.10.2021), UCT (24.09.2021), VladisSLAW (18.09.2021), vladmitr (20.10.2021), X@ndr (18.10.2021), Zver27 (19.09.2021), НПО (17.09.2021), ТатьянаЮрьевна (22.09.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 13.09. по 18.09.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),395646,395646,18.09.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,741541,741541,18.09.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,59696,59696,18.09.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,214337,214337,18.09.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,320867,320867,18.09.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,246447,246447,18.09.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,575086,575086,18.09.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50722,50722,18.09.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,18.09.2021,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),5954,5954,18.09.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,18.09.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,680981,680981,18.09.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,82539,82539,18.09.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,102246,102246,18.09.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,115279,115279,18.09.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,121226,121226,18.09.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,178920,178920,18.09.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,390524,390524,18.09.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,201438,201438,18.09.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,251355,251355,18.09.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,171078,171078,18.09.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,230362,230362,18.09.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,134640,134640,18.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,115177,115177,18.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,115983,115983,18.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,77541,77541,18.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,97117,97117,18.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,104280,104280,18.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,81619,81619,18.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,177064,177064,18.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,138615,138615,18.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,191169,191169,18.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,146088,146088,18.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,351124,351124,18.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,116483,116483,18.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,218096,218096,18.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,70986,70986,18.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,268443,268443,18.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,177386,177386,18.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,122901,122901,18.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,86729,86729,18.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,22896,22896,18.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,56525,56525,18.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,46230,46230,18.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,40354,40354,18.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,50887,50887,18.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,17639,17639,18.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,56402,56402,18.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,38944,38944,18.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,45218,45218,18.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,24035,24035,18.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,4810,4810,18.09.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,23561,23561,18.09.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,366566,366566,18.09.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1399421,1399421,18.09.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,281232,281232,18.09.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,193165,193165,18.09.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101579,101579,18.09.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,442785,442785,18.09.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,267447,267447,18.09.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,290515,290515,18.09.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,135487,135487,18.09.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,6122,6122,18.09.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2109684,2109684,18.09.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,173047,173047,18.09.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,200800,200800,18.09.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,80536,80536,18.09.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,18.09.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,18.09.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,18.09.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,18.09.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),206419,206419,18.09.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,290389,290389,18.09.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,18.09.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,13989,13989,18.09.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,85,85,18.09.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,18.09.2021,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,18.09.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22348,22348,18.09.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,18.09.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),51439,51439,18.09.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,18.09.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,18.09.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,18.09.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,18.09.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,18.09.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,18.09.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,18.09.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,18.09.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,262,262,18.09.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,18.09.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,18.09.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,18.09.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,18.09.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,18.09.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,18.09.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4489,4489,18.09.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,136575,136575,18.09.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,98504,98504,18.09.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,182,182,18.09.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,18.09.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,74,74,18.09.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27493,27493,18.09.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30699,30699,18.09.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,208204,208204,18.09  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,75362,75362,18.09.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33186,33186,18.09.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89364,89364,18.09.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (26.09.2021), Alex_AZM (18.09.2021), Andreiyarh (23.09.2021), antic (25.09.2021), artstep (19.10.2021), Astral-71 (20.09.2021), begun001 (18.09.2021), BPAvel (27.09.2021), D@nila (20.09.2021), dchk1 (21.09.2021), DirHarvest (26.09.2021), egregor (26.09.2021), evgen040 (18.09.2021), grigorenko (19.09.2021), GriLlo (20.09.2021), henry723 (19.09.2021), Hider (19.09.2021), Hirvi (18.09.2021), kato1249 (19.09.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (28.09.2021), mang (18.09.2021), mark avreliy (20.09.2021), MasterM (20.09.2021), maydik68 (19.09.2021), MilSa (24.09.2021), Nektoto (20.09.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), Nortop (19.09.2021), novogren (27.09.2021), privetpavlo (20.09.2021), Retep (07.10.2021), Roman795 (18.09.2021), rtsot (19.09.2021), sandyr (27.09.2021), SavageBambr (19.09.2021), sergey_cherdyn (21.09.2021), smenalab (26.09.2021), SMveter (18.09.2021), sramotnik (20.09.2021), staravoitau (25.09.2021), Step9 (15.10.2021), Tdutyb (09.10.2021), Veta K (20.09.2021), vexer206 (19.09.2021), vikins (19.09.2021), Александр_Д (08.10.2021), Марина262626 (15.10.2021), нюрочка (20.09.2021), Патриция (24.09.2021), Стасн (20.09.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 17.09 по 24.09.2021
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,173101,173101,24.09.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,146985,146985,24.09.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7543,7543,24.09.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,52600,52600,24.09.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71740,71740,24.09.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7390,7390,24.09.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,24.09.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,24.09.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14138,14138,24.09.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15477,15477,24.09.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34042,34042,24.09  .2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,24.09.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32722,32722,24.09.2021,=HOST

----------

Alain1988 (27.09.2021), Alex_AZM (25.09.2021), asj9706 (20.10.2021), bsnm10 (26.09.2021), dadu001 (26.09.2021), gas162 (25.09.2021), Ges (05.11.2021), max.novman (27.09.2021), mokh (28.09.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), Pitgor (27.09.2021), privetpavlo (26.09.2021), staravoitau (25.09.2021), stepa2009 (24.09.2021), Trinitty (05.10.2021), VladisSLAW (24.09.2021), vladmitr (20.10.2021), X@ndr (18.10.2021), Zver27 (03.10.2021), _nic (01.10.2021), НПО (24.09.2021), ТатьянаЮрьевна (13.10.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 20.09. по 25.09.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),396235,396235,25.09.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,744198,744198,25.09.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,59791,59791,25.09.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,214414,214414,25.09.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,321261,321261,25.09.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,246707,246707,25.09.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,575799,575799,25.09.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50754,50754,25.09.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,25.09.2021,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),5966,5966,25.09.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,25.09.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,681721,681721,25.09.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,82853,82853,25.09.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,102320,102320,25.09.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,115380,115380,25.09.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,121330,121330,25.09.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,179124,179124,25.09.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,392268,392268,25.09.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,201676,201676,25.09.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,251702,251702,25.09.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,171318,171318,25.09.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,230572,230572,25.09.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,134761,134761,25.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,115307,115307,25.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,116170,116170,25.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,77647,77647,25.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,97285,97285,25.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,104373,104373,25.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,81723,81723,25.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,177387,177387,25.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,138871,138871,25.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,191521,191521,25.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,146232,146232,25.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,351783,351783,25.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,116644,116644,25.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,218530,218530,25.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,71107,71107,25.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,268900,268900,25.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,177718,177718,25.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,123082,123082,25.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,86834,86834,25.09.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,22971,22971,25.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,57028,57028,25.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,47421,47421,25.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,40990,40990,25.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,51281,51281,25.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,17868,17868,25.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,57131,57131,25.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,39394,39394,25.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,45927,45927,25.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,24482,24482,25.09.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,4861,4861,25.09.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,23949,23949,25.09.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,366692,366692,25.09.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1401522,1401522,25.09.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,281671,281671,25.09.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,193229,193229,25.09.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101599,101599,25.09.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,442918,442918,25.09.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,267562,267562,25.09.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,290606,290606,25.09.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,136238,136238,25.09.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,6200,6200,25.09.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2114187,2114187,25.09.2021,=HOST
SARB,Суды Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,173439,173439,25.09.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,200890,200890,25.09.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,80620,80620,25.09.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,25.09.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,25.09.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,25.09.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,25.09.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),206591,206591,25.09.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,290724,290724,25.09.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,25.09.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,14281,14281,25.09.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,85,85,25.09.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,25.09.2021,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,25.09.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22356,22356,25.09.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,25.09.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),51515,51515,25.09.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,25.09.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,25.09.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,25.09.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,25.09.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,25.09.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,25.09.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,25.09.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,25.09.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,262,262,25.09.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,25.09.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,25.09.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,25.09.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,25.09.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,25.09.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,25.09.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4490,4490,25.09.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,136703,136703,25.09.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,98566,98566,25.09.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,182,182,25.09.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,25.09.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,74,74,25.09.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27512,27512,25.09.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30748,30748,25.09.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,208411,208411,25.09  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,75645,75645,25.09.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33201,33201,25.09.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89379,89379,25.09.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (26.09.2021), Alex_AZM (25.09.2021), antic (25.09.2021), artstep (19.10.2021), Astral-71 (27.09.2021), begun001 (26.09.2021), BPAvel (27.09.2021), D@nila (27.09.2021), dchk1 (27.09.2021), DirHarvest (26.09.2021), egregor (26.09.2021), grigorenko (26.09.2021), henry723 (25.09.2021), Hider (25.09.2021), Hirvi (27.09.2021), kato1249 (26.09.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (28.09.2021), mark avreliy (04.10.2021), maydik68 (25.09.2021), MilSa (27.09.2021), mokh (28.09.2021), nekristov (28.09.2021), Nektoto (27.09.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), novogren (27.09.2021), privetpavlo (26.09.2021), Retep (07.10.2021), Roman795 (25.09.2021), rtsot (26.09.2021), sandyr (27.09.2021), sergey_cherdyn (04.10.2021), smenalab (26.09.2021), SMveter (25.09.2021), sramotnik (26.09.2021), Step9 (15.10.2021), Tdutyb (09.10.2021), unknown13 (25.09.2021), Veta K (27.09.2021), vexer206 (26.09.2021), vikins (25.09.2021), Александр_Д (08.10.2021), Марина262626 (15.10.2021), нюрочка (27.09.2021), охотник 2013 (01.10.2021), Стасн (27.09.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 13.09-24.09

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,173101,173101,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,146985,146985,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7543,7543,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,52600,52600,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71740,71740,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7390,7390,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14138,14138,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15477,15477,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34042,34042,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32722,32722,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

Alexx_18 (06.10.2021), artem31 (28.12.2021), begun001 (26.09.2021), bravoasu (27.09.2021), dimonzz (26.09.2021), Ges (05.11.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), n_ivanovv (27.09.2021), papov79@mail.r (02.11.2021), privetpavlo (26.09.2021), rimma29 (26.09.2021), sd-red (07.11.2021), Trinitty (05.10.2021), VladisSLAW (26.09.2021), ZakrVG (27.09.2021), НПО (26.09.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 11.09 по 25.09.2021
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,173101,173101,24.09.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,146985,146985,24.09.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7543,7543,23.09.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,52600,52600,24.09.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71740,71740,24.09.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7390,7390,24.09.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,24.09.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,23.09.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14138,14138,24.09.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15477,15477,24.09.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34042,34042,24.09  .2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,13.09.2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,01.09.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,24.09.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2929,2929,16.09.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32722,32722,24.09.2021,=HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),396235,396235,25.09.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,214414,214414,24.09.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,321261,321261,24.09.2021,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),6531,6531,20.09.2021,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),23520,23520,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),11475,11475,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),32552,32552,23.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),13747,13747,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),25770,25770,23.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),28060,28060,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),19584,19584,25.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),52710,52710,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),39744,39744,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),49150,49150,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),60679,60679,25.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),13821,13821,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),20629,20629,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),50722,50722,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),23174,23174,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),6910,6910,23.09.2021,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),22319,22319,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),13395,13395,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13558,13558,23.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18768,18768,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),7845,7845,17.09.2021,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),19346,19346,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),31510,31510,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),13590,13590,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),27680,27680,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),10467,10467,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19387,19387,20.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),27759,27759,23.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),16656,16656,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),12176,12176,17.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),34266,34266,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),29871,29871,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),36307,36307,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),72681,72681,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),36292,36292,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10419,10419,17.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),40008,40008,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),8679,8679,23.09.2021,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7519,7519,24.09.2021,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),12082,12082,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),10689,10689,23.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),16002,16002,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),19461,19461,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16536,16536,22.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),33760,33760,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),6832,6832,24.09.2021,=HOST
REXP913,Ненецкий автономный округ (приложение),1688,1688,15.09.2021,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12479,12479,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),56490,56490,23.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),8022,8022,24.09.2021,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),5943,5943,23.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,159829,159829,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,119815,119815,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,100906,100906,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,162856,162856,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,163108,163108,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,174562,174562,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,144137,144137,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,97553,97553,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,143016,143016,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,132139,132139,25.09.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW058,Ангарск,19508,19508,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,112512,112512,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,312751,312751,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,164478,164478,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,341724,341724,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,60052,60052,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,180929,180929,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,132817,132817,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,126752,126752,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,109831,109831,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,155886,155886,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,197668,197668,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,194925,194925,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,142667,142667,25.09.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,55594,55594,23.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,274560,274560,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,75321,75321,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,149172,149172,24.09.2021,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,171778,171778,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,96456,96456,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,188782,188782,17.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,210014,210014,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,232349,232349,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,104866,104866,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,114634,114634,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,242101,242101,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,92727,92727,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,68598,68598,23.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,55401,55401,25.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,113524,113524,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,116465,116465,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,161228,161228,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,177521,177521,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),32656,32656,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),85384,85384,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,67460,67460,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,147387,147387,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,97324,97324,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,36450,36450,23.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,63181,63181,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,119459,119459,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW288,Республика Казахстан,49887,49887,20.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,83882,83882,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,82941,82941,25.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,97842,97842,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,100371,100371,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,41091,41091,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,82818,82818,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,70601,70601,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,142790,142790,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,159793,159793,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,157084,157084,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,121939,121939,23.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,110647,110647,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,59944,59944,23.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,47104,47104,20.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,81635,81635,23.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,184494,184494,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,95348,95348,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,71557,71557,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,23080,23080,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,32687,32687,23.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,105312,105312,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,99011,99011,21.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,26651,26651,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,151653,151653,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,20962,20962,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,69536,69536,24.09.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,71746,71746,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,155525,155525,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,148908,148908,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,49839,49839,21.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,46641,46641,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,240484,240484,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,17558,17558,24.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,78220,78220,24.09.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,246707,246707,25.09.2021,=HOST

----------

-Skromniy- (03.10.2021), Alain1988 (27.09.2021), Alex_AZM (27.09.2021), antic (03.10.2021), BPAvel (23.10.2021), dchk1 (27.09.2021), egregor (03.10.2021), kogg (28.09.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (28.09.2021), max.novman (04.10.2021), MilSa (05.10.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), Phantom63rus (29.10.2021), privetpavlo (07.10.2021), SaintDream (27.09.2021), SergeBY (08.10.2021), Veta K (27.09.2021), Viktor_Я (15.11.2021), VladisSLAW (30.09.2021), werwolf79 (02.10.2021), мистер_опросни (05.11.2021), охотник 2013 (01.10.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 24.09 по 01.10.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,173217,173217,01.10.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,147161,147161,01.10.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7553,7553,01.10.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,52668,52668,01.10.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71813,71813,01.10.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7398,7398,01.10.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,01.10.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,01.10.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14153,14153,01.10.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15520,15520,01.10.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34107,34107,01.10  .2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,01.10.2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,01.10.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,01.10.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32815,32815,01.10.2021,=HOST

----------

Alain1988 (04.10.2021), Alex_AZM (02.10.2021), asj9706 (20.10.2021), begun001 (03.10.2021), bsnm10 (03.10.2021), dadu001 (03.10.2021), Ges (05.11.2021), max.novman (04.10.2021), mokh (03.10.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), oleelo (04.10.2021), Pitgor (04.10.2021), privetpavlo (07.10.2021), SergeBY (08.10.2021), staravoitau (26.10.2021), Trinitty (05.10.2021), UCT (07.10.2021), unknown13 (03.10.2021), VladisSLAW (01.10.2021), vladmitr (20.10.2021), X@ndr (18.10.2021), Zver27 (03.10.2021), _nic (05.10.2021), НПО (01.10.2021), Онегин (06.10.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 27. 09. по 02.10.2021
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),396800,396800,02.10.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,746870,746870,02.10.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,59897,59897,02.10.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,214556,214556,02.10.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,321719,321719,02.10.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,247011,247011,02.10.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,576316,576316,02.10.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50788,50788,02.10.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,02.10.2021,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),5982,5982,02.10.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,02.10.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,682430,682430,02.10.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,83152,83152,02.10.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,102494,102494,02.10.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,115485,115485,02.10.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,121430,121430,02.10.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,179359,179359,02.10.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,393653,393653,02.10.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,201892,201892,02.10.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,252072,252072,02.10.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,171560,171560,02.10.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,230826,230826,02.10.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,134887,134887,02.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,115608,115608,02.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,116328,116328,02.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,77804,77804,02.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,97429,97429,02.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,104522,104522,02.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,81880,81880,02.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,177813,177813,02.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,139081,139081,02.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,191834,191834,02.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,146442,146442,02.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,352482,352482,02.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,116777,116777,02.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,218884,218884,02.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,71249,71249,02.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,269224,269224,02.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,178137,178137,02.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,123238,123238,02.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,86969,86969,02.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,23096,23096,02.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,57565,57565,02.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,47496,47496,02.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,41414,41414,02.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,51896,51896,02.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,18067,18067,02.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,57602,57602,02.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,39784,39784,02.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,46535,46535,02.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,24605,24605,02.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,4894,4894,02.10.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,24447,24447,02.10.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,366826,366826,02.10.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1404474,1404474,02.10.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,281920,281920,02.10.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,193335,193335,02.10.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101618,101618,02.10.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,443075,443075,02.10.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,267700,267700,02.10.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,290690,290690,02.10.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,137049,137049,02.10.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,6280,6280,02.10.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2119049,2119049,02.10.2021,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,173651,173651,02.10.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,201020,201020,02.10.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,80674,80674,02.10.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,02.10.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,02.10.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,02.10.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,02.10.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),206775,206775,02.10.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,291122,291122,02.10.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,02.10.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,14578,14578,02.10.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,85,85,02.10.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,02.10.2021,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,02.10.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22366,22366,02.10.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,02.10.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),51638,51638,02.10.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,02.10.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,02.10.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,02.10.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,02.10.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,02.10.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,02.10.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,02.10.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,02.10.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,262,262,02.10.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,02.10.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,02.10.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,02.10.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,02.10.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,02.10.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,02.10.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4491,4491,02.10.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,136825,136825,02.10.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,98633,98633,02.10.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,182,182,02.10.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,02.10.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,74,74,02.10.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27534,27534,02.10.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30791,30791,02.10.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,208574,208574,02.10  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,75884,75884,02.10.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33218,33218,02.10.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89396,89396,02.10.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (03.10.2021), Alex_AZM (02.10.2021), alkila (03.10.2021), antic (03.10.2021), artstep (19.10.2021), Astral-71 (04.10.2021), begun001 (03.10.2021), BPAvel (23.10.2021), D@nila (03.10.2021), dchk1 (04.10.2021), DirHarvest (03.10.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (02.10.2021), egregor (03.10.2021), grigorenko (02.10.2021), GriLlo (04.10.2021), henry723 (02.10.2021), Hider (03.10.2021), kato1249 (06.10.2021), kogg (02.10.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (09.10.2021), mang (03.10.2021), maydik68 (06.10.2021), MilSa (05.10.2021), Nektoto (03.10.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), Nortop (03.10.2021), privetpavlo (07.10.2021), Retep (07.10.2021), Roman795 (03.10.2021), rtsot (02.10.2021), sandyr (07.10.2021), sergey_cherdyn (04.10.2021), smenalab (02.10.2021), SMveter (03.10.2021), sramotnik (02.10.2021), Step9 (15.10.2021), Tdutyb (09.10.2021), up100 (04.10.2021), Veta K (04.10.2021), vexer206 (04.10.2021), vikins (03.10.2021), Viktor_Я (15.11.2021), werwolf79 (03.10.2021), zaqxsw2240 (03.10.2021), Александр_Д (08.10.2021), Марина262626 (15.10.2021), охотник 2013 (02.10.2021), Стасн (04.10.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

[CENTER]Ежемесячное обновление федеральных баз с 30.08.2021 по 02.10.2021
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 30.08.2021 по 02.10.2021
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 30.08.2021 по 02.10.2021
торрент


Квартальные обновления баз с 05.07.2021 по 02.10.2021
Федеральные базы: 
торрент

Региональные базы: 
торрент

Базы республики Беларусь: 
торрент

----------

aes0nne (21.10.2021), Alexx_18 (06.10.2021), Alex_AZM (07.10.2021), BPAvel (15.11.2021), daniil1196 (19.10.2021), dchk1 (04.10.2021), Ded Mazdai (10.10.2021), egregor (09.10.2021), karies (09.10.2021), kato1249 (06.10.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lexxya (11.10.2021), mang (06.12.2021), Me123 (05.10.2021), MilSa (05.10.2021), ml0000 (04.10.2021), nalchik1975 (06.10.2021), Nichs06 (06.10.2021), Phantom63rus (29.10.2021), Retep (07.10.2021), s142s (11.10.2021), sd-red (14.11.2021), SergeBY (08.10.2021), SMveter (04.10.2021), staravoitau (26.10.2021), Trinitty (05.10.2021), ufasinol (10.10.2021), Veta K (04.10.2021), Zver27 (09.10.2021), Марина262626 (15.10.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 01.10 по 08.10.2021
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,173310,173310,09.10.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,147308,147308,09.10.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7564,7564,09.10.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,52735,52735,09.10.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71863,71863,09.10.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7406,7406,09.10.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,09.10.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,09.10.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14160,14160,09.10.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15538,15538,09.10.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34142,34142,09.10  .2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,09.10.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,09.10.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2935,2935,09.10.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32894,32894,09.10.2021,=HOST

----------

Alain1988 (11.10.2021), Alex_AZM (09.10.2021), asj9706 (20.10.2021), begun001 (09.10.2021), bsnm10 (10.10.2021), Ges (05.11.2021), max.novman (16.10.2021), mokh (10.10.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), Pitgor (12.10.2021), SergeBY (17.10.2021), staravoitau (26.10.2021), VladisSLAW (19.10.2021), vladmitr (20.10.2021), X@ndr (18.10.2021), Zver27 (09.10.2021), Онегин (09.10.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 04.10. по 09.10.2021
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),397465,397465,09.10.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,749533,749533,09.10.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,59995,59995,09.10.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,214709,214709,09.10.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,322175,322175,09.10.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,247290,247290,09.10.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,576809,576809,09.10.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50828,50828,09.10.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,09.10.2021,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),5991,5991,09.10.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,09.10.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,683345,683345,09.10.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,83494,83494,09.10.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,102655,102655,09.10.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,115574,115574,09.10.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,121527,121527,09.10.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,179582,179582,09.10.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,394737,394737,09.10.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,202157,202157,09.10.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,252424,252424,09.10.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,171760,171760,09.10.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,231135,231135,09.10.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,135029,135029,09.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,115867,115867,09.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,116520,116520,09.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,77891,77891,09.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,97611,97611,09.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,104661,104661,09.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,82038,82038,09.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,178175,178175,09.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,139344,139344,09.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,192138,192138,09.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,146639,146639,09.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,353306,353306,09.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,116946,116946,09.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,219273,219273,09.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,71404,71404,09.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,269748,269748,09.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,178492,178492,09.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,123397,123397,09.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,87106,87106,09.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,23192,23192,09.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,58304,58304,09.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,48631,48631,09.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,41712,41712,09.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,52658,52658,09.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,18200,18200,09.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,58405,58405,09.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,40274,40274,09.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,47068,47068,09.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,24853,24853,09.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,4957,4957,09.10.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,24750,24750,09.10.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,366923,366923,09.10.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1406580,1406580,09.10.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,282231,282231,09.10.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,193416,193416,09.10.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101636,101636,09.10.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,443209,443209,09.10.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,267823,267823,09.10.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,290771,290771,09.10.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,137678,137678,09.10.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,6360,6360,09.10.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2123607,2123607,09.10.2021,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,173909,173909,09.10.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,201121,201121,09.10.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,80737,80737,09.10.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,09.10.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,09.10.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,09.10.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,180,180,09.10.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),206927,206927,09.10.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,291461,291461,09.10.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,09.10.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,15019,15019,09.10.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,85,85,09.10.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,09.10.2021,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,09.10.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22372,22372,09.10.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,09.10.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),51826,51826,09.10.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,09.10.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,09.10.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,09.10.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,09.10.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,09.10.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,09.10.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,09.10.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,09.10.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,262,262,09.10.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,09.10.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,09.10.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,09.10.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,09.10.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,09.10.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,09.10.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4492,4492,09.10.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,136947,136947,09.10.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,98683,98683,09.10.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,184,184,09.10.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,09.10.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,74,74,09.10.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27557,27557,09.10.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30833,30833,09.10.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,208701,208701,09.10  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,76137,76137,09.10.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33233,33233,09.10.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89410,89410,09.10.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (15.10.2021), Alex_AZM (09.10.2021), antic (09.10.2021), artstep (19.10.2021), Astral-71 (11.10.2021), begun001 (09.10.2021), BPAvel (23.10.2021), D@nila (10.10.2021), dchk1 (16.10.2021), DirHarvest (10.10.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (09.10.2021), egregor (09.10.2021), grigorenko (10.10.2021), henry723 (09.10.2021), Hirvi (09.10.2021), karies (12.10.2021), kato1249 (10.10.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (09.10.2021), mang (09.10.2021), MasterM (25.10.2021), maydik68 (09.10.2021), MilSa (11.10.2021), nekristov (14.10.2021), Nektoto (10.10.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), novogren (11.10.2021), privetpavlo (11.10.2021), Retep (21.12.2021), Roman795 (10.10.2021), rtsot (11.10.2021), s142s (11.10.2021), sandyr (11.10.2021), SavageBambr (10.10.2021), sergey_cherdyn (22.10.2021), SMveter (09.10.2021), sramotnik (09.10.2021), Step9 (15.10.2021), ufasinol (10.10.2021), unknown13 (12.10.2021), Veta K (11.10.2021), vexer206 (09.10.2021), vikins (10.10.2021), werwolf79 (10.10.2021), Александр_Д (21.10.2021), Марина262626 (15.10.2021), охотник 2013 (11.10.2021), Стасн (11.10.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 25.09 по 09.10.2021
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,52735,52735,08.10.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2935,2935,07.10.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34142,34142,08.10  .2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,07.10.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7564,7564,07.10.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14160,14160,08.10.2021,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,173310,173310,08.10.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,147308,147308,08.10.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32894,32894,08.10.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15538,15538,08.10.2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,29.09.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,06.10.2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,04.10.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,08.10.2021,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7406,7406,08.10.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71863,71863,08.10.2021,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),397465,397465,09.10.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,214709,214709,08.10.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,322175,322175,08.10.2021,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),6602,6602,03.10.2021,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),23545,23545,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),11613,11613,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),32636,32636,07.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),13836,13836,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),25807,25807,07.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),28170,28170,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),19740,19740,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),52830,52830,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),39819,39819,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),49255,49255,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),60956,60956,09.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),13904,13904,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),20747,20747,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),50795,50795,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),23245,23245,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),13827,13827,27.09.2021,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),6945,6945,30.09.2021,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),22385,22385,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),13423,13423,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13583,13583,07.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18791,18791,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),7867,7867,30.09.2021,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),19373,19373,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),31610,31610,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),13719,13719,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),27790,27790,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),10510,10510,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19407,19407,01.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),27835,27835,07.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),16717,16717,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),12216,12216,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),34396,34396,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),30047,30047,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),36325,36325,07.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),72876,72876,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),36420,36420,07.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10452,10452,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),40103,40103,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),8700,8700,07.10.2021,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7525,7525,08.10.2021,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),12120,12120,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),10750,10750,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),16165,16165,07.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),19541,19541,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16551,16551,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),34060,34060,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),6913,6913,08.10.2021,=HOST
REXP913,Ненецкий автономный округ (приложение),1707,1707,02.10.2021,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12492,12492,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),56624,56624,07.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),8047,8047,08.10.2021,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),5973,5973,30.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,160260,160260,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,120125,120125,07.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,101237,101237,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,163365,163365,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,163536,163536,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,175172,175172,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,144457,144457,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,97743,97743,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,143515,143515,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,132414,132414,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW058,Ангарск,19513,19513,28.09.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,112787,112787,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,313694,313694,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,164917,164917,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,342826,342826,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,60283,60283,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,181570,181570,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,133218,133218,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,127050,127050,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,110122,110122,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,156279,156279,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,198074,198074,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,195400,195400,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,143050,143050,09.10.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,55705,55705,07.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,275289,275289,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,75696,75696,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,149481,149481,08.10.2021,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,172374,172374,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,96632,96632,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,189248,189248,30.09.2021,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,210534,210534,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,232846,232846,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,105025,105025,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,115033,115033,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,242756,242756,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,92948,92948,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,68781,68781,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,55491,55491,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,113951,113951,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,116722,116722,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,161550,161550,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,178146,178146,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),32871,32871,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),85538,85538,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,67610,67610,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,147949,147949,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,97532,97532,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,36634,36634,06.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,63350,63350,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,119859,119859,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW288,Республика Казахстан,49952,49952,04.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,84182,84182,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,83256,83256,09.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,98049,98049,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,100612,100612,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,41197,41197,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,83030,83030,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,70748,70748,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,143335,143335,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,160024,160024,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,157569,157569,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,122343,122343,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,110903,110903,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,60042,60042,07.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,47199,47199,02.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,12030,12030,07.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,81877,81877,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,184900,184900,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,95652,95652,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,71770,71770,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,23172,23172,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,32761,32761,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,105571,105571,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,99220,99220,05.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,26745,26745,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,151979,151979,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,21011,21011,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,69915,69915,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,71953,71953,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,156012,156012,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,149061,149061,07.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,49985,49985,02.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,46839,46839,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,241353,241353,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,17658,17658,08.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,78388,78388,08.10.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,247290,247290,09.10.2021,=HOST

----------

-Skromniy- (15.10.2021), Alain1988 (11.10.2021), Alex_AZM (10.10.2021), begun001 (11.10.2021), BPAvel (23.10.2021), egregor (17.10.2021), karies (12.10.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (26.10.2021), MilSa (11.10.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), Phantom63rus (29.10.2021), privetpavlo (11.10.2021), sergey_cherdyn (22.10.2021), SMveter (10.10.2021), Veta K (14.10.2021), охотник 2013 (11.10.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 27.09-08.10

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,173310,173310,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,147308,147308,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7564,7564,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,52735,52735,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71863,71863,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7406,7406,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14160,14160,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15538,15538,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34142,34142,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2935,2935,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32894,32894,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

Alain1988 (11.10.2021), artem31 (28.12.2021), asj9706 (20.10.2021), begun001 (11.10.2021), bravoasu (11.10.2021), Ded Mazdai (17.10.2021), dimonzz (13.10.2021), Ges (05.11.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), n_ivanovv (11.10.2021), privetpavlo (11.10.2021), rimma29 (11.10.2021), sd-red (07.11.2021), SergeBY (17.10.2021), staravoitau (26.10.2021), unknown13 (12.10.2021), VladisSLAW (19.10.2021), Апутита (11.10.2021), Виктор1979 (22.02.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 08.10 по 15.10.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,173509,173509,15.10.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,147483,147483,15.10.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7579,7579,15.10.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,52858,52858,15.10.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71894,71894,15.10.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7415,7415,15.10.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,15.10.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,15.10.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14163,14163,15.10.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15557,15557,15.10.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34197,34197,15.10  .2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,15.10.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,15.10.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2938,2938,15.10.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,32973,32973,15.10.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (24.10.2021), Alain1988 (18.10.2021), Alex_AZM (16.10.2021), an.lan (17.10.2021), asj9706 (20.10.2021), begun001 (16.10.2021), bsnm10 (17.10.2021), Ded Mazdai (17.10.2021), Ges (05.11.2021), Makc1979 (20.10.2021), max.novman (16.10.2021), Natasha-life (28.10.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), Pitgor (18.10.2021), privetpavlo (15.10.2021), SergeBY (17.10.2021), staravoitau (26.10.2021), Trinitty (29.10.2021), VladisSLAW (19.10.2021), vladmitr (20.10.2021), X@ndr (18.10.2021), Zver27 (16.10.2021), НПО (16.10.2021), Онегин (17.10.2021), ТатьянаЮрьевна (05.11.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 11.10. по 16.10.2021
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),398145,398145,16.10.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,752315,752315,16.10.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,60119,60119,16.10.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,214917,214917,16.10.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,322626,322626,16.10.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,247540,247540,16.10.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,577474,577474,16.10.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50849,50849,16.10.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,16.10.2021,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6011,6011,16.10.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,16.10.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,684329,684329,16.10.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,83801,83801,16.10.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,102814,102814,16.10.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,115679,115679,16.10.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,121632,121632,16.10.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,179833,179833,16.10.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,395682,395682,16.10.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,202405,202405,16.10.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,252819,252819,16.10.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,172011,172011,16.10.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,231397,231397,16.10.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,135174,135174,16.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,116096,116096,16.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,116698,116698,16.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,78022,78022,16.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,97740,97740,16.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,104785,104785,16.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,82187,82187,16.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,178449,178449,16.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,139655,139655,16.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,192494,192494,16.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,146848,146848,16.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,353984,353984,16.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,117111,117111,16.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,219653,219653,16.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,71541,71541,16.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,270231,270231,16.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,178809,178809,16.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,123578,123578,16.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,87231,87231,16.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,23283,23283,16.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,58626,58626,16.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,48678,48678,16.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,42450,42450,16.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,53468,53468,16.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,18445,18445,16.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,59386,59386,16.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,40817,40817,16.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,47883,47883,16.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,25084,25084,16.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,5030,5030,16.10.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,25030,25030,16.10.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,367017,367017,16.10.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1410333,1410333,16.10.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,282467,282467,16.10.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,193502,193502,16.10.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101663,101663,16.10.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,443334,443334,16.10.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,267936,267936,16.10.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,290864,290864,16.10.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,138412,138412,16.10.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,6440,6440,16.10.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2128638,2128638,16.10.2021,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,174114,174114,16.10.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,201221,201221,16.10.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,80801,80801,16.10.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,16.10.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,16.10.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,16.10.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,16.10.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),207065,207065,16.10.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,291813,291813,16.10.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,16.10.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,15638,15638,16.10.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,85,85,16.10.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,16.10.2021,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,16.10.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22402,22402,16.10.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,16.10.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),51916,51916,16.10.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,16.10.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,16.10.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,16.10.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,16.10.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,16.10.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,16.10.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,16.10.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,16.10.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,262,262,16.10.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,16.10.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,16.10.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,16.10.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,16.10.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,16.10.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,16.10.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4493,4493,16.10.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,137199,137199,16.10.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,98735,98735,16.10.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,185,185,16.10.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,16.10.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,74,74,16.10.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27584,27584,16.10.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30877,30877,16.10.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,208868,208868,16.10  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,76392,76392,16.10.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33255,33255,16.10.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89415,89415,16.10.2021,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (24.10.2021), -Skromniy- (16.10.2021), Alex_AZM (16.10.2021), antic (16.10.2021), Astral-71 (18.10.2021), begun001 (17.10.2021), BPAvel (23.10.2021), D@nila (17.10.2021), dchk1 (16.10.2021), DirHarvest (31.10.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (16.10.2021), egregor (17.10.2021), evgen040 (16.10.2021), grigorenko (23.10.2021), henry723 (16.10.2021), Hider (16.10.2021), IlyaAndr (19.10.2021), kato1249 (19.10.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (26.10.2021), Makc1979 (20.10.2021), mark avreliy (31.10.2021), MasterM (25.10.2021), maydik68 (16.10.2021), MilSa (22.10.2021), monster_k (17.10.2021), nekristov (19.10.2021), Nektoto (17.10.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), Nortop (17.10.2021), osv10 (07.11.2021), Retep (21.12.2021), rif_r (20.10.2021), Roman795 (23.10.2021), rtsot (18.10.2021), sandyr (18.10.2021), SavageBambr (17.10.2021), sergey_cherdyn (22.10.2021), SMveter (16.10.2021), sramotnik (17.10.2021), staravoitau (26.10.2021), Tdutyb (02.11.2021), Veta K (18.10.2021), vexer206 (16.10.2021), vikins (16.10.2021), vikost (18.10.2021), werwolf79 (17.10.2021), Александр_Д (21.10.2021), Марина262626 (06.11.2021), охотник 2013 (16.10.2021), Стасн (19.10.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 15.10 по 22.10.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,173653,173653,22.10.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,147662,147662,22.10.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7588,7588,22.10.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,52979,52979,22.10.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71978,71978,22.10.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7418,7418,22.10.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,22.10.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,22.10.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14174,14174,22.10.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15572,15572,22.10.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34258,34258,22.10  .2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,22.10.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2940,2940,22.10.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33053,33053,22.10.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (24.10.2021), Alex_AZM (23.10.2021), begun001 (22.10.2021), dadu001 (24.10.2021), DDT2015 (23.10.2021), Ded Mazdai (23.10.2021), Ges (05.11.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), Pitgor (25.10.2021), privetpavlo (25.10.2021), SergeBY (27.10.2021), SMveter (23.10.2021), staravoitau (26.10.2021), Trinitty (29.10.2021), VladisSLAW (23.10.2021), Zver27 (23.10.2021), НПО (23.10.2021), ТатьянаЮрьевна (05.11.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 11.10-22.10

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,173653,173653,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,147662,147662,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7588,7588,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,52979,52979,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71978,71978,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7418,7418,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14174,14174,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15572,15572,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34258,34258,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2940,2940,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33053,33053,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (24.10.2021), an.lan (25.10.2021), artem31 (28.12.2021), asj9706 (26.10.2021), bravoasu (25.10.2021), Ded Mazdai (31.10.2021), Ges (05.11.2021), Natasha-life (28.10.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), n_ivanovv (27.10.2021), oleelo (27.10.2021), papov79@mail.r (02.11.2021), privetpavlo (25.10.2021), rimma29 (25.10.2021), sd-red (07.11.2021), SergeBY (27.10.2021), staravoitau (26.10.2021), VladisSLAW (24.10.2021), zaqxsw2240 (23.10.2021), Апутита (01.11.2021), Виктор1979 (22.02.2022), НПО (23.10.2021), ТатьянаЮрьевна (05.11.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 18.10. по 23.10.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),398979,398979,23.10.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,755154,755154,23.10.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,60218,60218,23.10.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,215104,215104,23.10.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,323016,323016,23.10.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,247766,247766,23.10.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,578096,578096,23.10.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50865,50865,23.10.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,23.10.2021,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6027,6027,23.10.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,23.10.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,685337,685337,23.10.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,84179,84179,23.10.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,102941,102941,23.10.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,115779,115779,23.10.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,121730,121730,23.10.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,180194,180194,23.10.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,396535,396535,23.10.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,202587,202587,23.10.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,253261,253261,23.10.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,172311,172311,23.10.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,231734,231734,23.10.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,135359,135359,23.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,116224,116224,23.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,116840,116840,23.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,78167,78167,23.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,97930,97930,23.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,104916,104916,23.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,82341,82341,23.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,178767,178767,23.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,139853,139853,23.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,192752,192752,23.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,147015,147015,23.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,354712,354712,23.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,117255,117255,23.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,220055,220055,23.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,71654,71654,23.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,270674,270674,23.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,179158,179158,23.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,123772,123772,23.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,87348,87348,23.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,23407,23407,23.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,59236,59236,23.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,48688,48688,23.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,43028,43028,23.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,53903,53903,23.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,18702,18702,23.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,60149,60149,23.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,41347,41347,23.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,48478,48478,23.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,25306,25306,23.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,5071,5071,23.10.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,25272,25272,23.10.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,367113,367113,23.10.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1412994,1412994,23.10.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,282797,282797,23.10.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,193600,193600,23.10.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101679,101679,23.10.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,444064,444064,23.10.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,268059,268059,23.10.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,290948,290948,23.10.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,138543,138543,23.10.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,6520,6520,23.10.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2133489,2133489,23.10.2021,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,174413,174413,23.10.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,201325,201325,23.10.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,80876,80876,23.10.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,23.10.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,23.10.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,23.10.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,23.10.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),207176,207176,23.10.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,292078,292078,23.10.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,23.10.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,15998,15998,23.10.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,85,85,23.10.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,23.10.2021,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,23.10.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22449,22449,23.10.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,23.10.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),52096,52096,23.10.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,23.10.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,23.10.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,23.10.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,23.10.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,23.10.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,23.10.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,23.10.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,23.10.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,262,262,23.10.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,23.10.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,23.10.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,23.10.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,23.10.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,23.10.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,23.10.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4494,4494,23.10.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,137461,137461,23.10.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,98782,98782,23.10.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,185,185,23.10.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,23.10.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,74,74,23.10.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27603,27603,23.10.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30928,30928,23.10.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,209147,209147,23.10  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,76724,76724,23.10.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33295,33295,23.10.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89427,89427,23.10.2021,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (24.10.2021), -Skromniy- (25.10.2021), Alex_AZM (23.10.2021), an.lan (25.10.2021), antic (24.10.2021), Astral-71 (25.10.2021), begun001 (25.10.2021), BPAvel (15.11.2021), D@nila (26.10.2021), DirHarvest (31.10.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (23.10.2021), dmitrii68 (23.10.2021), egregor (24.10.2021), grigorenko (23.10.2021), henry723 (23.10.2021), Hider (28.10.2021), Hirvi (23.10.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (26.10.2021), Makc1979 (26.10.2021), mang (24.10.2021), mark avreliy (31.10.2021), MasterM (25.10.2021), maydik68 (24.10.2021), MilSa (25.10.2021), monster_k (25.10.2021), nekristov (27.10.2021), Nektoto (24.10.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), osv10 (07.11.2021), privetpavlo (25.10.2021), Retep (21.12.2021), Roman795 (23.10.2021), sandyr (28.10.2021), SavageBambr (23.10.2021), sergey_cherdyn (25.10.2021), SMveter (23.10.2021), sramotnik (24.10.2021), staravoitau (26.10.2021), swhost (23.10.2021), Tdutyb (02.11.2021), ufasinol (26.10.2021), Veta K (25.10.2021), vexer206 (31.10.2021), vikins (23.10.2021), vikost (25.10.2021), werwolf79 (24.10.2021), zaqxsw2240 (24.10.2021), Александр_Д (26.10.2021), Борх Три Галки (23.10.2021), Марина262626 (06.11.2021), охотник 2013 (23.10.2021), Стасн (25.10.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 09.10 по 23.10.2021
торрент

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,52979,52979,22.10.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2940,2940,19.10.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34258,34258,22.10  .2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,21.10.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7588,7588,21.10.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14174,14174,22.10.2021,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,173653,173653,22.10.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,147662,147662,22.10.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33053,33053,22.10.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15572,15572,22.10.2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,14.10.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,21.10.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,22.10.2021,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7418,7418,21.10.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,71978,71978,22.10.2021,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),398979,398979,23.10.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,215104,215104,22.10.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,323016,323016,22.10.2021,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),6622,6622,18.10.2021,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),23597,23597,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),11695,11695,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),32736,32736,21.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),13901,13901,21.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),25874,25874,21.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),28270,28270,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),19891,19891,23.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),52950,52950,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),39900,39900,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),49375,49375,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),61284,61284,23.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),13990,13990,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),20827,20827,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),50922,50922,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),23348,23348,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),13870,13870,03.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),7096,7096,19.10.2021,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),22459,22459,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),13458,13458,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13597,13597,21.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18812,18812,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),7547,7547,22.10.2021,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),7882,7882,15.10.2021,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),19390,19390,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),31700,31700,21.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),13864,13864,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),27910,27910,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),10542,10542,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19429,19429,15.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),27901,27901,21.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),16817,16817,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),12255,12255,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),34525,34525,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),30096,30096,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),36371,36371,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),73161,73161,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),36558,36558,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10465,10465,15.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),40215,40215,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),8737,8737,22.10.2021,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7526,7526,20.10.2021,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),12191,12191,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),10830,10830,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),16353,16353,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),19693,19693,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16566,16566,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),34360,34360,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),6966,6966,22.10.2021,=HOST
REXP913,Ненецкий автономный округ (приложение),1722,1722,14.10.2021,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12516,12516,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),56750,56750,21.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),8078,8078,22.10.2021,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),6130,6130,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,160642,160642,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,120454,120454,19.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,101583,101583,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,163892,163892,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,163955,163955,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,175719,175719,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,144747,144747,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,97901,97901,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,143974,143974,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,132697,132697,23.10.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW058,Ангарск,19522,19522,08.10.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,113051,113051,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,314632,314632,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,165329,165329,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,343896,343896,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,60497,60497,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,182092,182092,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,133679,133679,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,127335,127335,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,110427,110427,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,156680,156680,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,198516,198516,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,195955,195955,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,143483,143483,23.10.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,55825,55825,21.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,276044,276044,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,76093,76093,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,149761,149761,22.10.2021,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,172799,172799,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,96861,96861,23.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,189604,189604,09.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,211004,211004,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,233399,233399,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,105196,105196,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,115436,115436,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,243401,243401,23.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,93184,93184,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,68925,68925,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,55592,55592,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,114317,114317,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,116980,116980,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,161855,161855,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,178813,178813,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),32978,32978,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),85662,85662,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,67755,67755,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,148405,148405,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,97804,97804,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,36845,36845,21.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,63557,63557,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,120232,120232,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW288,Республика Казахстан,50024,50024,21.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,84505,84505,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,83772,83772,23.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,98258,98258,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,100786,100786,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,41265,41265,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,83182,83182,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,70998,70998,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,143749,143749,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,160270,160270,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,158194,158194,23.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,122545,122545,20.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,111276,111276,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,60207,60207,21.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,47361,47361,16.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,12045,12045,18.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,82187,82187,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,185430,185430,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,95961,95961,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,72006,72006,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,23248,23248,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,32877,32877,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,105821,105821,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,99589,99589,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,26816,26816,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,152338,152338,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,21066,21066,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,70311,70311,22.10.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,72268,72268,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,156534,156534,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,149250,149250,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,50110,50110,18.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,46977,46977,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,242339,242339,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,17754,17754,22.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,78535,78535,22.10.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,247766,247766,23.10.2021,=HOST

----------

-Skromniy- (25.10.2021), Alain1988 (25.10.2021), Alex_AZM (24.10.2021), begun001 (25.10.2021), BPAvel (15.11.2021), egregor (24.10.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (26.10.2021), Makc1979 (26.10.2021), MilSa (25.10.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), osv10 (07.11.2021), Phantom63rus (29.10.2021), privetpavlo (25.10.2021), rtsot (28.10.2021), SergeBY (27.10.2021), sergey_cherdyn (25.10.2021), SMveter (25.10.2021), staravoitau (26.10.2021), Veta K (25.10.2021), vikost (25.10.2021), VladisSLAW (27.10.2021), werwolf79 (30.10.2021), мистер_опросни (05.11.2021), охотник 2013 (30.10.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 22.10 по 29.10.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,173776,173776,29.10.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,147870,147870,29.10.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7600,7600,29.10.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,53124,53124,29.10.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72024,72024,29.10.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7426,7426,29.10.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,29.10.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,29.10.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14183,14183,29.10.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15593,15593,29.10.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34322,34322,29.10  .2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2940,2940,29.10.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33098,33098,29.10.2021,=HOST

----------

Alex_AZM (30.10.2021), asj9706 (08.11.2021), begun001 (30.10.2021), bsnm10 (31.10.2021), dadu001 (07.11.2021), Ded Mazdai (06.11.2021), Ges (05.11.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), SergeBY (05.11.2021), staravoitau (16.11.2021), Trinitty (08.11.2021), VladisSLAW (15.11.2021), Zver27 (07.11.2021), Апутита (01.11.2021), мистер_опросни (05.11.2021), НПО (31.10.2021), ТатьянаЮрьевна (05.11.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 25.10. по 30.10.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),399522,399522,30.10.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,757165,757165,30.10.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,60309,60309,30.10.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,215288,215288,30.10.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,323457,323457,30.10.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,248055,248055,30.10.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,578705,578705,30.10.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50909,50909,30.10.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,30.10.2021,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6029,6029,30.10.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,30.10.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,686233,686233,30.10.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,84520,84520,30.10.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,103081,103081,30.10.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,115901,115901,30.10.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,121831,121831,30.10.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,180418,180418,30.10.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,397530,397530,30.10.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,202835,202835,30.10.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,253643,253643,30.10.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,172618,172618,30.10.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,232020,232020,30.10.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,135559,135559,30.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,116387,116387,30.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,116998,116998,30.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,78294,78294,30.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,98094,98094,30.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,104992,104992,30.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,82434,82434,30.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,179093,179093,30.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,140105,140105,30.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,193133,193133,30.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,147235,147235,30.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,355479,355479,30.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,117447,117447,30.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,220462,220462,30.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,71760,71760,30.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,271125,271125,30.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,179461,179461,30.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,123909,123909,30.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,87437,87437,30.10.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,23477,23477,30.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,59639,59639,30.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,49860,49860,30.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,43502,43502,30.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,54377,54377,30.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,18888,18888,30.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,60913,60913,30.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,41836,41836,30.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,48947,48947,30.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,25551,25551,30.10.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,5129,5129,30.10.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,25559,25559,30.10.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,367221,367221,30.10.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1415314,1415314,30.10.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,283111,283111,30.10.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,193661,193661,30.10.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101706,101706,30.10.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,444883,444883,30.10.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,268186,268186,30.10.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,291024,291024,30.10.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,138576,138576,30.10.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,6600,6600,30.10.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2137177,2137177,30.10.2021,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,174705,174705,30.10.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,201426,201426,30.10.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,80940,80940,30.10.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,30.10.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,30.10.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,30.10.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,30.10.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),207345,207345,30.10.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,292341,292341,30.10.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,30.10.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,16427,16427,30.10.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,86,86,30.10.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,30.10.2021,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,30.10.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22478,22478,30.10.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,30.10.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),52156,52156,30.10.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,30.10.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,30.10.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,30.10.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,30.10.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,30.10.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,30.10.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,30.10.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,30.10.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,262,262,30.10.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,30.10.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,30.10.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,30.10.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,30.10.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,30.10.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,30.10.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4495,4495,30.10.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,137627,137627,30.10.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,98821,98821,30.10.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,185,185,30.10.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,30.10.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,74,74,30.10.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27627,27627,30.10.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,30974,30974,30.10.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,209419,209419,30.10  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,77024,77024,30.10.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33315,33315,30.10.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89452,89452,30.10.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (01.11.2021), Alex_AZM (30.10.2021), antic (30.10.2021), Astral-71 (08.11.2021), begun001 (31.10.2021), BPAvel (15.11.2021), D@nila (01.11.2021), daniil1196 (31.10.2021), dchk1 (30.10.2021), DirHarvest (31.10.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (30.10.2021), egregor (31.10.2021), gaga515 (06.01.2022), grigorenko (31.10.2021), GriLlo (01.11.2021), henry723 (30.10.2021), Hirvi (30.10.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (06.11.2021), mang (31.10.2021), MasterM (08.11.2021), maydik68 (30.10.2021), MilSa (06.11.2021), monster_k (02.11.2021), Nektoto (08.11.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), Nortop (31.10.2021), osv10 (07.11.2021), privetpavlo (02.11.2021), Retep (21.12.2021), Roman795 (30.10.2021), sandyr (08.11.2021), SavageBambr (30.10.2021), sergey_cherdyn (01.11.2021), SMveter (30.10.2021), sramotnik (30.10.2021), Tdutyb (02.11.2021), Trinitty (08.11.2021), Veta K (09.11.2021), vexer206 (31.10.2021), vikins (30.10.2021), vikost (01.11.2021), werwolf79 (31.10.2021), Александр_Д (03.11.2021), Марина262626 (06.11.2021), мистер_опросни (05.11.2021), охотник 2013 (30.10.2021), Стасн (01.11.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Ежемесячное обновление федеральных баз с 04.10.2021 по 30.10.2021
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 04.10.2021 по 30.10.2021
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 04.10.2021 по 30.10.2021
торрент

----------

-Skromniy- (01.11.2021), aes0nne (10.11.2021), Alain1988 (01.11.2021), Alex_AZM (04.11.2021), Allochcka (04.02.2022), BPAvel (15.11.2021), D@nila (01.11.2021), daniil1196 (31.10.2021), egregor (31.10.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (06.11.2021), Marketin (03.11.2021), MasterM (12.11.2021), MilSa (06.11.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), osv10 (07.11.2021), Phantom63rus (08.11.2021), privetpavlo (02.11.2021), Retep (21.12.2021), Roman795 (06.11.2021), rtsot (08.11.2021), s142s (08.03.2022), SergeBY (05.11.2021), sergey_cherdyn (01.11.2021), SMveter (31.10.2021), staravoitau (16.11.2021), Tdutyb (14.11.2021), ufasinol (09.11.2021), vikost (01.11.2021), VladisSLAW (15.11.2021), Иван689 (03.11.2021), мистер_опросни (05.11.2021), охотник 2013 (01.11.2021), ТатьянаЮрьевна (12.12.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 29.10 по 05.11.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,173915,173915,05.11.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,148051,148051,05.11.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7605,7605,05.11.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,53246,53246,05.11.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72063,72063,05.11.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7432,7432,05.11.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,05.11.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,05.11.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14186,14186,05.11.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15603,15603,05.11.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34358,34358,05.11  .2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,05.11.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,05.11.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2943,2943,05.11.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33145,33145,05.11.2021,=HOST

----------

Alex_AZM (06.11.2021), asj9706 (08.11.2021), begun001 (05.11.2021), bsnm10 (07.11.2021), dadu001 (07.11.2021), Ded Mazdai (06.11.2021), Ges (25.11.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), Nikols-Nikols (17.11.2021), Pitgor (08.11.2021), privetpavlo (08.11.2021), staravoitau (16.11.2021), Trinitty (08.11.2021), VladisSLAW (15.11.2021), X@ndr (17.11.2021), Zver27 (07.11.2021), Апутита (08.11.2021), ТатьянаЮрьевна (12.12.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 01.11. по 06.11.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),399926,399926,06.11.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,758550,758550,06.11.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,60369,60369,06.11.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,215410,215410,06.11.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,323777,323777,06.11.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,248250,248250,06.11.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,579110,579110,06.11.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50934,50934,06.11.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,06.11.2021,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6032,6032,06.11.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,06.11.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,686966,686966,06.11.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,84899,84899,06.11.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,103243,103243,06.11.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,116014,116014,06.11.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,121984,121984,06.11.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,180612,180612,06.11.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,398214,398214,06.11.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,203055,203055,06.11.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,254098,254098,06.11.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,172830,172830,06.11.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,232191,232191,06.11.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,135674,135674,06.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,116537,116537,06.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,117125,117125,06.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,78401,78401,06.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,98175,98175,06.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,105048,105048,06.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,82551,82551,06.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,179223,179223,06.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,140208,140208,06.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,193426,193426,06.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,147333,147333,06.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,356168,356168,06.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,117541,117541,06.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,220704,220704,06.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,71827,71827,06.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,271438,271438,06.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,179613,179613,06.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,123998,123998,06.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,87497,87497,06.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,23508,23508,06.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,60114,60114,06.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,50403,50403,06.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,43687,43687,06.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,54704,54704,06.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,19024,19024,06.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,61476,61476,06.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,42016,42016,06.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,49211,49211,06.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,25776,25776,06.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,5143,5143,06.11.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,25749,25749,06.11.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,367327,367327,06.11.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1416233,1416233,06.11.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,283177,283177,06.11.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,193717,193717,06.11.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101758,101758,06.11.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,445279,445279,06.11.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,268337,268337,06.11.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,291100,291100,06.11.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,138600,138600,06.11.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,6680,6680,06.11.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2138974,2138974,06.11.2021,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,174889,174889,06.11.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,201580,201580,06.11.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,81010,81010,06.11.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,06.11.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,06.11.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,06.11.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,06.11.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),207409,207409,06.11.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,292497,292497,06.11.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,06.11.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,16698,16698,06.11.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,86,86,06.11.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,06.11.2021,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,06.11.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22481,22481,06.11.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,06.11.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),52288,52288,06.11.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,06.11.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,06.11.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,06.11.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,06.11.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,06.11.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,06.11.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,18,18,06.11.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,06.11.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,262,262,06.11.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,06.11.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,06.11.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,06.11.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,06.11.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,06.11.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,06.11.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4496,4496,06.11.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,137772,137772,06.11.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,98972,98972,06.11.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,185,185,06.11.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,06.11.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,74,74,06.11.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27654,27654,06.11.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,31016,31016,06.11.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,209542,209542,06.11  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,77127,77127,06.11.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33334,33334,06.11.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89463,89463,06.11.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (08.11.2021), Alex_AZM (07.11.2021), antic (07.11.2021), artstep (07.11.2021), Avreliy (13.11.2021), begun001 (06.11.2021), BPAvel (15.11.2021), D@nila (07.11.2021), dchk1 (07.11.2021), DirHarvest (07.11.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (06.11.2021), dmitrii68 (06.11.2021), egregor (14.11.2021), grigorenko (06.11.2021), GriLlo (08.11.2021), henry723 (08.11.2021), kogg (07.11.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (14.11.2021), MasterM (08.11.2021), maydik68 (08.11.2021), MilSa (23.11.2021), mnovikoff (06.11.2021), monster_k (08.11.2021), Nektoto (08.11.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), Nortop (07.11.2021), novogren (07.11.2021), osv10 (07.11.2021), privetpavlo (08.11.2021), Retep (21.12.2021), rif_r (09.11.2021), Roman795 (06.11.2021), rtsot (08.11.2021), sandyr (08.11.2021), SavageBambr (06.11.2021), sergey_cherdyn (11.11.2021), SMveter (07.11.2021), sramotnik (07.11.2021), Tdutyb (14.11.2021), ufasinol (09.11.2021), Veta K (09.11.2021), vexer206 (07.11.2021), vikins (07.11.2021), vikost (08.11.2021), Viktor_Я (16.11.2021), werwolf79 (07.11.2021), zaqxsw2240 (14.11.2021), Марина262626 (30.11.2021), нюрочка (08.11.2021), Олег99 (06.11.2021), Стасн (08.11.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 23.10 по 06.11.2021
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,53246,53246,05.11.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2943,2943,05.11.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34358,34358,05.11  .2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,03.11.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7605,7605,04.11.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14186,14186,05.11.2021,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,173915,173915,05.11.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,148051,148051,05.11.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33145,33145,05.11.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15603,15603,05.11.2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,14.10.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,02.11.2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,02.11.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,05.11.2021,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7432,7432,05.11.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72063,72063,05.11.2021,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),399926,399926,06.11.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,215410,215410,03.11.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,323777,323777,03.11.2021,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),6682,6682,01.11.2021,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),23632,23632,02.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),11730,11730,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),32808,32808,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),13965,13965,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),25925,25925,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),28350,28350,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),20030,20030,06.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),53070,53070,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),39967,39967,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),49455,49455,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),61527,61527,06.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),14039,14039,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),20889,20889,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),50993,50993,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),23398,23398,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),13884,13884,11.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),7215,7215,03.11.2021,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),22488,22488,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),13495,13495,02.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13601,13601,28.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18824,18824,05.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),7558,7558,29.10.2021,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),7915,7915,03.11.2021,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),19405,19405,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),31790,31790,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),13926,13926,29.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),27990,27990,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),10564,10564,29.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19449,19449,29.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),27951,27951,02.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),16882,16882,02.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),12277,12277,01.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),34623,34623,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),30135,30135,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),36463,36463,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),73377,73377,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),36688,36688,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10494,10494,29.10.2021,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),40335,40335,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),8772,8772,03.11.2021,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7527,7527,29.10.2021,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),12227,12227,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),10868,10868,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),16487,16487,02.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),19733,19733,01.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16598,16598,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),34600,34600,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),6980,6980,03.11.2021,=HOST
REXP913,Ненецкий автономный округ (приложение),1737,1737,30.10.2021,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12535,12535,02.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),56859,56859,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),8144,8144,03.11.2021,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),6190,6190,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,160948,160948,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,120758,120758,02.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,101836,101836,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,164281,164281,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,164278,164278,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,176160,176160,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,144940,144940,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,98055,98055,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,144253,144253,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,132996,132996,06.11.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,113252,113252,06.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,315434,315434,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,165687,165687,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,344947,344947,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,60695,60695,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,182497,182497,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,133991,133991,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,127562,127562,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,110735,110735,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,156936,156936,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,198993,198993,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,196365,196365,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,143922,143922,07.11.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,55914,55914,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,276712,276712,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,76306,76306,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,150014,150014,03.11.2021,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,173183,173183,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,97159,97159,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,189950,189950,19.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,211448,211448,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,233895,233895,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,105331,105331,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,115706,115706,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,243848,243848,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,93353,93353,05.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,69049,69049,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,55706,55706,06.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,114634,114634,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,117179,117179,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,162169,162169,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,179492,179492,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),33077,33077,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),85757,85757,29.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,67875,67875,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,148789,148789,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,97976,97976,29.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,36918,36918,28.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,63719,63719,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,120528,120528,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW288,Республика Казахстан,50057,50057,01.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,84753,84753,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,84123,84123,05.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,98423,98423,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,100978,100978,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,41322,41322,01.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,83370,83370,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,71120,71120,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,144132,144132,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,160439,160439,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,158675,158675,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,122851,122851,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,111585,111585,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,60316,60316,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,47468,47468,29.10.2021,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,12073,12073,05.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,82449,82449,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,185755,185755,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,96246,96246,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,72188,72188,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,23317,23317,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,32938,32938,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,106003,106003,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,99762,99762,02.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,26883,26883,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,152590,152590,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,21100,21100,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,70628,70628,03.11.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,72441,72441,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,156980,156980,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,149405,149405,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,50197,50197,01.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,47096,47096,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,242972,242972,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,17825,17825,03.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,78685,78685,03.11.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,248250,248250,06.11.2021,=HOST

----------

-Skromniy- (08.11.2021), Alain1988 (08.11.2021), Alex_AZM (08.11.2021), begun001 (12.11.2021), BPAvel (15.11.2021), Ded Mazdai (13.11.2021), egregor (14.11.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (15.11.2021), MilSa (23.11.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), osv10 (07.11.2021), Phantom63rus (08.11.2021), privetpavlo (08.11.2021), rif_r (09.11.2021), sergey_cherdyn (11.11.2021), SMveter (07.11.2021), Veta K (09.11.2021), vikost (08.11.2021), Viktor_Я (16.11.2021), VladisSLAW (15.11.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 25.10-05.11

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,173915,173915,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,148051,148051,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7605,7605,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,53246,53246,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72063,72063,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7432,7432,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14186,14186,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15603,15603,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34358,34358,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2943,2943,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33145,33145,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

artem31 (28.12.2021), asj9706 (22.11.2021), begun001 (12.11.2021), bravoasu (08.11.2021), Ded Mazdai (13.11.2021), Ges (25.11.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), n_ivanovv (09.11.2021), papov79@mail.r (21.12.2021), rimma29 (10.11.2021), sd-red (14.11.2021), Trinitty (12.11.2021), VladisSLAW (15.11.2021), ZakrVG (10.11.2021), Виктор1979 (22.02.2022), НПО (08.11.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 05.11 по 12.11.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,174039,174039,12.11.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,148221,148221,12.11.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7619,7619,12.11.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,53421,53421,12.11.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72119,72119,12.11.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7438,7438,12.11.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,12.11.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,12.11.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14189,14189,12.11.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15612,15612,12.11.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34384,34384,12.11  .2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,12.11.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,12.11.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2946,2946,12.11.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33159,33159,12.11.2021,=HOST

----------

Alex_AZM (23.11.2021), begun001 (12.11.2021), bsnm10 (12.11.2021), dadu001 (28.11.2021), Ded Mazdai (13.11.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (13.11.2021), gas162 (13.11.2021), Ges (25.11.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), Nikols-Nikols (17.11.2021), Pitgor (16.11.2021), privetpavlo (15.11.2021), staravoitau (16.11.2021), Trinitty (12.11.2021), VladisSLAW (15.11.2021), X@ndr (17.11.2021), Апутита (13.11.2021), НПО (12.11.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 08.11. по 13.11.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),400333,400333,13.11.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,760348,760348,13.11.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,60495,60495,13.11.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,215684,215684,13.11.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,324295,324295,13.11.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,248541,248541,13.11.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,579620,579620,13.11.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50946,50946,13.11.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,13.11.2021,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6036,6036,13.11.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,13.11.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,687982,687982,13.11.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,85069,85069,13.11.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,103369,103369,13.11.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,116104,116104,13.11.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,122029,122029,13.11.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,180725,180725,13.11.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,399115,399115,13.11.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,203185,203185,13.11.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,254401,254401,13.11.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,172928,172928,13.11.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,232315,232315,13.11.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,135869,135869,13.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,116740,116740,13.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,117289,117289,13.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,78515,78515,13.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,98371,98371,13.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,105154,105154,13.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,82660,82660,13.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,179519,179519,13.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,140478,140478,13.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,193678,193678,13.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,147536,147536,13.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,356733,356733,13.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,117768,117768,13.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,221042,221042,13.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,71940,71940,13.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,271602,271602,13.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,179847,179847,13.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,124169,124169,13.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,87633,87633,13.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,23630,23630,13.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,60850,60850,13.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,51001,51001,13.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,44336,44336,13.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,55680,55680,13.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,19262,19262,13.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,62196,62196,13.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,42512,42512,13.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,49657,49657,13.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,25979,25979,13.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,5221,5221,13.11.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,26000,26000,13.11.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,367395,367395,13.11.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1417948,1417948,13.11.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,283546,283546,13.11.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,193790,193790,13.11.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101806,101806,13.11.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,446255,446255,13.11.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,268537,268537,13.11.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,291176,291176,13.11.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,138628,138628,13.11.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,6684,6684,13.11.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2143117,2143117,13.11.2021,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,175089,175089,13.11.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,201806,201806,13.11.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,81071,81071,13.11.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,13.11.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,13.11.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,13.11.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,13.11.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),207538,207538,13.11.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,292759,292759,13.11.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21108,21108,13.11.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,17089,17089,13.11.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,86,86,13.11.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,13.11.2021,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,13.11.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22501,22501,13.11.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,13.11.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),52432,52432,13.11.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,13.11.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,13.11.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,13.11.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,13.11.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,13.11.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,13.11.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,13.11.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,13.11.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,262,262,13.11.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,13.11.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,13.11.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,13.11.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,13.11.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,13.11.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,13.11.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4497,4497,13.11.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,137947,137947,13.11.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,99093,99093,13.11.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,187,187,13.11.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,13.11.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,74,74,13.11.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27670,27670,13.11.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,31044,31044,13.11.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,209810,209810,13.11  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,77388,77388,13.11.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33349,33349,13.11.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89480,89480,13.11.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (14.11.2021), Alex_AZM (23.11.2021), antic (13.11.2021), Astral-71 (16.11.2021), Avreliy (14.11.2021), begun001 (13.11.2021), BPAvel (15.11.2021), D@nila (17.11.2021), DirHarvest (14.11.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (13.11.2021), egregor (14.11.2021), grigorenko (24.11.2021), henry723 (13.11.2021), korelon (15.11.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (14.11.2021), Makc1979 (15.11.2021), mang (13.11.2021), MasterM (22.11.2021), MilSa (23.11.2021), Nektoto (15.11.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), Nortop (14.11.2021), osv10 (15.11.2021), privetpavlo (15.11.2021), Retep (21.12.2021), Roman795 (13.11.2021), rtsot (15.11.2021), sandyr (15.11.2021), SavageBambr (13.11.2021), sergey_cherdyn (15.11.2021), SMveter (15.11.2021), sramotnik (13.11.2021), Step9 (24.11.2021), Tdutyb (14.11.2021), ufasinol (17.11.2021), Veta K (15.11.2021), vexer206 (13.11.2021), vikins (14.11.2021), vikost (13.11.2021), Viktor_Я (16.11.2021), Vitaly555 (15.11.2021), vrnunya (16.11.2021), zaqxsw2240 (14.11.2021), Марина262626 (30.11.2021), Стасн (22.11.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 12.11 по 19.11.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,174191,174191,19.11.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,148398,148398,19.11.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7641,7641,19.11.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,53580,53580,19.11.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72174,72174,19.11.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7444,7444,19.11.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,19.11.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,19.11.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14196,14196,19.11.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15635,15635,19.11.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34415,34415,19.11  .2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,19.11.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,19.11.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2946,2946,19.11.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33234,33234,19.11.2021,=HOST

----------

Alex_AZM (23.11.2021), dadu001 (28.11.2021), DirHarvest (21.11.2021), Ges (25.11.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), Pitgor (22.11.2021), privetpavlo (22.11.2021), sd-red (21.11.2021), Trinitty (08.12.2021), VladisSLAW (22.11.2021), ТатьянаЮрьевна (12.12.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 08.11-19.11*

*Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,174191,174191,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,148398,148398,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7641,7641,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,53580,53580,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72174,72174,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7444,7444,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14196,14196,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15635,15635,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34415,34415,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2946,2946,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33234,33234,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

artem31 (28.12.2021), asj9706 (22.11.2021), bravoasu (29.11.2021), dimonzz (27.01.2022), Ges (25.11.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), n_ivanovv (22.11.2021), papov79@mail.r (21.12.2021), privetpavlo (22.11.2021), rimma29 (29.11.2021), sd-red (21.11.2021), Trinitty (08.12.2021), VladisSLAW (22.11.2021), ZakrVG (23.11.2021), Апутита (22.11.2021), Виктор1979 (22.02.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 15.11. по 20.11.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),400766,400766,20.11.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,761603,761603,20.11.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,60595,60595,20.11.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,215845,215845,20.11.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,324788,324788,20.11.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,248873,248873,20.11.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,580326,580326,20.11.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50972,50972,20.11.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,20.11.2021,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6049,6049,20.11.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,20.11.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,689136,689136,20.11.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,85388,85388,20.11.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,103528,103528,20.11.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,116224,116224,20.11.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,122093,122093,20.11.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,180874,180874,20.11.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,400319,400319,20.11.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,203364,203364,20.11.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,254625,254625,20.11.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,173127,173127,20.11.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,232569,232569,20.11.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,135955,135955,20.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,116977,116977,20.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,117427,117427,20.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,78564,78564,20.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,98567,98567,20.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,105317,105317,20.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,82765,82765,20.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,179825,179825,20.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,140735,140735,20.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,194083,194083,20.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,147626,147626,20.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,357290,357290,20.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,118000,118000,20.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,221481,221481,20.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,72074,72074,20.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,271796,271796,20.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,179992,179992,20.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,124313,124313,20.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,87711,87711,20.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,23673,23673,20.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,62094,62094,20.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,51314,51314,20.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,44852,44852,20.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,56375,56375,20.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,19669,19669,20.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,62878,62878,20.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,42901,42901,20.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,50303,50303,20.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,26335,26335,20.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,5294,5294,20.11.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,26265,26265,20.11.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,367512,367512,20.11.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1420044,1420044,20.11.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,283895,283895,20.11.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,193850,193850,20.11.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,101945,101945,20.11.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,447155,447155,20.11.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,268721,268721,20.11.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,291243,291243,20.11.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,138649,138649,20.11.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,6841,6841,20.11.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2146404,2146404,20.11.2021,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,175412,175412,20.11.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,202011,202011,20.11.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,81139,81139,20.11.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,20.11.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,20.11.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,20.11.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,20.11.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),207655,207655,20.11.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,293010,293010,20.11.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21109,21109,20.11.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,17401,17401,20.11.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,86,86,20.11.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,20.11.2021,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,20.11.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22545,22545,20.11.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,20.11.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),52479,52479,20.11.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,20.11.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,20.11.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,20.11.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,20.11.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,20.11.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,20.11.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,20.11.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,20.11.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,262,262,20.11.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,20.11.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,20.11.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,20.11.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,20.11.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,20.11.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,20.11.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4498,4498,20.11.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,138074,138074,20.11.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,99099,99099,20.11.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,187,187,20.11.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,20.11.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,74,74,20.11.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27695,27695,20.11.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,31083,31083,20.11.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,210031,210031,20.11  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,77698,77698,20.11.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33378,33378,20.11.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89493,89493,20.11.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (25.11.2021), Alex_AZM (23.11.2021), antic (23.11.2021), Astral-71 (22.11.2021), BPAvel (22.11.2021), D@nila (23.11.2021), DirHarvest (21.11.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (27.11.2021), gaga515 (06.01.2022), grigorenko (24.11.2021), GriLlo (22.11.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (06.12.2021), mang (22.11.2021), MasterM (22.11.2021), maydik68 (21.11.2021), MilSa (23.11.2021), Nektoto (22.11.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), Nortop (21.11.2021), osv10 (22.11.2021), privetpavlo (22.11.2021), Retep (21.12.2021), rif_r (22.11.2021), Roman795 (21.11.2021), rtsot (23.11.2021), SavageBambr (21.11.2021), sergey_cherdyn (30.11.2021), smenalab (22.11.2021), SMveter (21.11.2021), sramotnik (21.11.2021), Step9 (24.11.2021), Tdutyb (28.11.2021), ufasinol (22.11.2021), Veta K (22.11.2021), vexer206 (21.11.2021), vikost (23.11.2021), Viktor_Я (23.11.2021), vrnunya (22.11.2021), werwolf79 (28.11.2021), white raum (22.11.2021), Александр_Д (04.12.2021), Марина262626 (30.11.2021), Стасн (22.11.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 06.11 по 20.11.2021
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,53580,53580,19.11.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2946,2946,16.11.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34415,34415,19.11  .2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,18.11.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7641,7641,18.11.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14196,14196,19.11.2021,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,174191,174191,19.11.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,148398,148398,19.11.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33234,33234,19.11.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15635,15635,19.11.2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,19.11.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,16.11.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2287,2287,17.11.2021,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7444,7444,18.11.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72174,72174,19.11.2021,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),400766,400766,20.11.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,215845,215845,19.11.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,324788,324788,19.11.2021,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),6703,6703,14.11.2021,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),23676,23676,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),11820,11820,18.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),32896,32896,18.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),14028,14028,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),25964,25964,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),28490,28490,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),20167,20167,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),53190,53190,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),40012,40012,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),49560,49560,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),61809,61809,20.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),14123,14123,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),20986,20986,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),51094,51094,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),23502,23502,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),13884,13884,01.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),7281,7281,19.11.2021,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),22511,22511,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),13510,13510,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13641,13641,18.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18843,18843,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),7604,7604,12.11.2021,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),7953,7953,19.11.2021,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),19418,19418,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),31890,31890,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),14100,14100,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),28090,28090,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),10578,10578,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19469,19469,12.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),28011,28011,18.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),16988,16988,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),12320,12320,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),34741,34741,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),30210,30210,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),36520,36520,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),73678,73678,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),36804,36804,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10512,10512,18.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),40486,40486,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),8815,8815,19.11.2021,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7528,7528,18.11.2021,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),12323,12323,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),10924,10924,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),16649,16649,18.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),19768,19768,18.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16610,16610,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),34900,34900,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),7000,7000,19.11.2021,=HOST
REXP913,Ненецкий автономный округ (приложение),1748,1748,12.11.2021,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12565,12565,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),57014,57014,18.11.2021,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),8176,8176,19.11.2021,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),6260,6260,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,161357,161357,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,121193,121193,16.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,102143,102143,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,164883,164883,20.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,164737,164737,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,176755,176755,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,145292,145292,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,98283,98283,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,144776,144776,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,133319,133319,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,113540,113540,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,316459,316459,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,166231,166231,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,346108,346108,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,60924,60924,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,183046,183046,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,134418,134418,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,127808,127808,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,111069,111069,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,157449,157449,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,199633,199633,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,196890,196890,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,144447,144447,20.11.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,55986,55986,18.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,277558,277558,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,76569,76569,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,150415,150415,19.11.2021,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,173767,173767,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,97386,97386,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,190374,190374,01.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,212032,212032,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,234427,234427,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,105613,105613,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,116001,116001,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,244433,244433,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,93603,93603,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,69231,69231,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,55870,55870,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,115021,115021,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,117398,117398,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,162614,162614,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,180352,180352,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),33206,33206,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),85949,85949,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,68192,68192,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,149255,149255,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,98188,98188,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,37081,37081,18.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,63912,63912,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,120943,120943,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW288,Республика Казахстан,50114,50114,15.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,85032,85032,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,84508,84508,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,98616,98616,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,101214,101214,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,41398,41398,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,83649,83649,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,71285,71285,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,144544,144544,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,160774,160774,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,159341,159341,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,123008,123008,18.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,111923,111923,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,60458,60458,18.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,47578,47578,15.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,12092,12092,15.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,82819,82819,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,186144,186144,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,96610,96610,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,72478,72478,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,23458,23458,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,33061,33061,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,106271,106271,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,99975,99975,16.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,26939,26939,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,153069,153069,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,21131,21131,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,71055,71055,19.11.2021,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,72715,72715,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,157485,157485,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,149725,149725,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,50341,50341,17.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,47217,47217,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,243965,243965,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,17912,17912,19.11.2021,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,78865,78865,19.11.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,248873,248873,20.11.2021,=HOST

----------

-Skromniy- (25.11.2021), Alex_AZM (23.11.2021), BPAvel (22.11.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), MasterM (22.11.2021), MilSa (23.11.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), osv10 (22.11.2021), Phantom63rus (22.11.2021), rif_r (22.11.2021), sergey_cherdyn (30.11.2021), Veta K (22.11.2021), vikost (23.11.2021), Viktor_Я (23.11.2021), VladisSLAW (22.11.2021), werwolf79 (28.11.2021), white raum (22.11.2021), нюрочка (22.11.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 19.11 по 26.11.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,174356,174356,26.11.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,148605,148605,26.11.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7650,7650,26.11.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,53706,53706,26.11.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72210,72210,26.11.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7454,7454,26.11.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2288,2288,26.11.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,26.11.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14205,14205,26.11.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15656,15656,26.11.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34468,34468,26.11  .2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2946,2946,26.11.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33311,33311,26.11.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (11.12.2021), Alex_AZM (27.11.2021), begun001 (26.11.2021), bsnm10 (28.11.2021), dadu001 (28.11.2021), Ded Mazdai (27.11.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (27.11.2021), henry723 (11.12.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), Pitgor (29.11.2021), staravoitau (07.12.2021), VladisSLAW (27.11.2021), Zver27 (05.12.2021), ДенисТ (12.12.2021), ТатьянаЮрьевна (12.12.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 22.11. по 27.11.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),401375,401375,28.11.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,762736,762736,28.11.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,60681,60681,28.11.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,216024,216024,28.11.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,325219,325219,28.11.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,249263,249263,28.11.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,580969,580969,28.11.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,50996,50996,28.11.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,28.11.2021,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6081,6081,28.11.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,28.11.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,690160,690160,28.11.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,85793,85793,28.11.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,103693,103693,28.11.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,116337,116337,28.11.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,122200,122200,28.11.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,181052,181052,28.11.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,401240,401240,28.11.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,203559,203559,28.11.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,254938,254938,28.11.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,173334,173334,28.11.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,232791,232791,28.11.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,136119,136119,28.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,117169,117169,28.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,117598,117598,28.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,78623,78623,28.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,98710,98710,28.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,105434,105434,28.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,82885,82885,28.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,180103,180103,28.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,140979,140979,28.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,194284,194284,28.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,147794,147794,28.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,357781,357781,28.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,118169,118169,28.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,221925,221925,28.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,72192,72192,28.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,272146,272146,28.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,180111,180111,28.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,124469,124469,28.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,87854,87854,28.11.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,23810,23810,28.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,62792,62792,28.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,52262,52262,28.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,45438,45438,28.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,57191,57191,28.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,19901,19901,28.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,63521,63521,28.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,43548,43548,28.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,51072,51072,28.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,26642,26642,28.11.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,5342,5342,28.11.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,26507,26507,28.11.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,367597,367597,28.11.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1421233,1421233,28.11.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,284216,284216,28.11.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,193911,193911,28.11.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,103305,103305,28.11.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,447324,447324,28.11.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,268826,268826,28.11.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,291306,291306,28.11.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,138679,138679,28.11.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,6921,6921,28.11.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2149917,2149917,28.11.2021,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,175713,175713,28.11.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,202147,202147,28.11.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,81218,81218,28.11.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,28.11.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,28.11.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,28.11.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,28.11.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),207811,207811,28.11.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,293316,293316,28.11.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21109,21109,28.11.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,17800,17800,28.11.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,86,86,28.11.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,28.11.2021,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,28.11.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22582,22582,28.11.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,28.11.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),52540,52540,28.11.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,28.11.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,28.11.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,28.11.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,28.11.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,28.11.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,28.11.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,28.11.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,28.11.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,262,262,28.11.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,28.11.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,28.11.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,28.11.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,28.11.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,28.11.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,28.11.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4499,4499,28.11.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,138211,138211,28.11.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,99239,99239,28.11.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,187,187,28.11.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,28.11.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,74,74,28.11.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27720,27720,28.11.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,31125,31125,28.11.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,210152,210152,28.11  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,78045,78045,28.11.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33405,33405,28.11.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89507,89507,28.11.2021,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (11.12.2021), -Skromniy- (28.11.2021), Alex_AZM (28.11.2021), antic (28.11.2021), Astral-71 (29.11.2021), begun001 (28.11.2021), BPAvel (06.12.2021), D@nila (29.11.2021), daniil1196 (04.12.2021), DirHarvest (28.11.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (28.11.2021), egregor (28.11.2021), grigorenko (28.11.2021), GriLlo (29.11.2021), henry723 (28.11.2021), Hider (30.11.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (06.12.2021), mark avreliy (08.12.2021), MilSa (30.11.2021), monster_k (28.11.2021), Nektoto (29.11.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), Nortop (28.11.2021), novogren (05.12.2021), osv10 (29.11.2021), privetpavlo (29.11.2021), Retep (21.12.2021), rif_r (29.11.2021), Roman795 (28.11.2021), rtsot (29.11.2021), sandyr (29.11.2021), SavageBambr (28.11.2021), sergey_cherdyn (30.11.2021), smenalab (28.11.2021), SMveter (28.11.2021), sramotnik (28.11.2021), Step9 (17.01.2022), Tdutyb (28.11.2021), ufasinol (28.11.2021), Veta K (06.12.2021), vexer206 (04.12.2021), vikins (28.11.2021), vikost (01.12.2021), Viktor_Я (09.12.2021), white raum (03.12.2021), Александр_Д (04.12.2021), ДенисТ (12.12.2021), Дмитрий2001 (28.11.2021), Марина262626 (30.11.2021), охотник 2013 (04.12.2021), Стасн (29.11.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Ежемесячное обновление федеральных баз с 01.11.2021 по 27.11.2021
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 01.11.2021 по 27.11.2021
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 01.11.2021 по 27.11.2021
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (11.12.2021), -Skromniy- (19.12.2021), aes0nne (13.12.2021), Alain1988 (13.12.2021), Alex_AZM (28.11.2021), Allochcka (04.02.2022), Andreiyarh (05.12.2021), antimus007 (29.11.2021), begun001 (10.12.2021), daniil1196 (04.12.2021), Ded Mazdai (04.12.2021), DirHarvest (04.12.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (04.12.2021), egregor (05.12.2021), gas162 (29.11.2021), koland (15.12.2021), kozavva (30.11.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lexxya (22.12.2021), lr_ (10.12.2021), MasterM (29.11.2021), MilSa (30.11.2021), Nichs06 (29.11.2021), novogren (05.12.2021), Nyas (12.12.2021), ORTUS (02.02.2022), osv10 (29.11.2021), privetpavlo (29.11.2021), RedUser (01.12.2021), Retep (21.12.2021), rif_r (29.11.2021), s142s (08.03.2022), sergey_cherdyn (30.11.2021), SMveter (29.11.2021), staravoitau (07.12.2021), ufasinol (28.11.2021), vikost (01.12.2021), Viktor_Я (10.12.2021), VladisSLAW (18.12.2021), werwolf79 (04.12.2021), ДенисТ (12.12.2021), охотник 2013 (04.12.2021), ТатьянаЮрьевна (12.12.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 26.11 по 03.12.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,174506,174506,03.12.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,148808,148808,03.12.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7654,7654,03.12.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,53766,53766,03.12.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72242,72242,03.12.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7461,7461,03.12.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2288,2288,03.12.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,03.12.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14218,14218,03.12.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15686,15686,03.12.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34531,34531,03.12  .2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,03.12.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2949,2949,03.12.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33394,33394,03.12.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (11.12.2021), Alain1988 (13.12.2021), Alex_AZM (04.12.2021), begun001 (03.12.2021), bsnm10 (05.12.2021), dadu001 (12.12.2021), Ded Mazdai (04.12.2021), Nichs06 (24.01.2022), Pitgor (06.12.2021), privetpavlo (03.12.2021), staravoitau (07.12.2021), VladisSLAW (14.12.2021), Zver27 (05.12.2021), ДенисТ (12.12.2021), ТатьянаЮрьевна (12.12.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 29.11. по 04.12.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),402373,402373,04.12.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,763559,763559,04.12.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,60783,60783,04.12.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,216264,216264,04.12.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,325716,325716,04.12.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,249650,249650,04.12.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,581760,581760,04.12.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51024,51024,04.12.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,04.12.2021,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6102,6102,04.12.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,04.12.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,691179,691179,04.12.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,86076,86076,04.12.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,103829,103829,04.12.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,116437,116437,04.12.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,122302,122302,04.12.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,181318,181318,04.12.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,402131,402131,04.12.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,203766,203766,04.12.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,255530,255530,04.12.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,173628,173628,04.12.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,233220,233220,04.12.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,136307,136307,04.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,117375,117375,04.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,117778,117778,04.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,78787,78787,04.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,98864,98864,04.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,105558,105558,04.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,83000,83000,04.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,180374,180374,04.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,141221,141221,04.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,194768,194768,04.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,148022,148022,04.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,358841,358841,04.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,118299,118299,04.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,222160,222160,04.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,72291,72291,04.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,272757,272757,04.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,180386,180386,04.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,124620,124620,04.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,87974,87974,04.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,23919,23919,04.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,63697,63697,04.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,53199,53199,04.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,46092,46092,04.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,57892,57892,04.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,20145,20145,04.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,64525,64525,04.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,43647,43647,04.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,51903,51903,04.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,26857,26857,04.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,5388,5388,04.12.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,26760,26760,04.12.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,367690,367690,04.12.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1423531,1423531,04.12.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,284525,284525,04.12.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,193979,193979,04.12.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,104210,104210,04.12.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,447463,447463,04.12.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,268972,268972,04.12.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,291471,291471,04.12.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,138701,138701,04.12.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,7001,7001,04.12.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2153708,2153708,04.12.2021,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,175998,175998,04.12.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,202276,202276,04.12.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,81257,81257,04.12.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,04.12.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,04.12.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,04.12.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,04.12.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),207975,207975,04.12.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,293675,293675,04.12.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21109,21109,04.12.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,18156,18156,04.12.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,86,86,04.12.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,04.12.2021,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,04.12.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22610,22610,04.12.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,04.12.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),52640,52640,04.12.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,04.12.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,04.12.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,04.12.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,04.12.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,04.12.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,04.12.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,04.12.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,04.12.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,262,262,04.12.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,04.12.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,04.12.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,04.12.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,04.12.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,04.12.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,04.12.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4500,4500,04.12.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,138327,138327,04.12.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,99338,99338,04.12.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,187,187,04.12.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,04.12.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,74,74,04.12.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27758,27758,04.12.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,31173,31173,04.12.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,210415,210415,04.12  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,78420,78420,04.12.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33420,33420,04.12.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89528,89528,04.12.2021,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (11.12.2021), -Skromniy- (13.12.2021), Alain1988 (13.12.2021), Alex_AZM (04.12.2021), Andreiyarh (05.12.2021), antic (12.12.2021), Astral-71 (06.12.2021), begun001 (05.12.2021), BPAvel (06.12.2021), daniil1196 (04.12.2021), dchk1 (09.12.2021), DirHarvest (05.12.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (04.12.2021), egregor (05.12.2021), franc100 (05.12.2021), gaga515 (14.12.2021), grigorenko (18.12.2021), GriLlo (06.12.2021), Hider (06.12.2021), koland (15.12.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (06.12.2021), mark avreliy (08.12.2021), MasterM (06.12.2021), MilSa (07.12.2021), monster_k (07.12.2021), Nektoto (06.12.2021), Nichs06 (24.01.2022), novogren (05.12.2021), osv10 (06.12.2021), privetpavlo (07.12.2021), Retep (21.12.2021), rif_r (06.12.2021), Roman795 (04.12.2021), SavageBambr (04.12.2021), sergey_cherdyn (06.12.2021), SMveter (04.12.2021), sramotnik (04.12.2021), staravoitau (07.12.2021), Step9 (17.01.2022), swhost (06.12.2021), Tdutyb (07.12.2021), ufasinol (07.12.2021), Veta K (06.12.2021), vexer206 (19.12.2021), vikins (05.12.2021), Viktor_Я (10.12.2021), Vitaly555 (12.12.2021), vrnunya (21.01.2022), werwolf79 (05.12.2021), Александр_Д (17.01.2022), ДенисТ (12.12.2021), Марина262626 (14.02.2022), нюрочка (05.12.2021), охотник 2013 (04.12.2021), Стасн (07.12.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 22.11-03.12

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,174506,174506,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,148808,148808,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7654,7654,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,53766,53766,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72242,72242,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7461,7461,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2288,2288,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14218,14218,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15686,15686,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34531,34531,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2949,2949,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33394,33394,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (11.12.2021), artem31 (28.12.2021), begun001 (10.12.2021), bravoasu (06.12.2021), Ded Mazdai (19.12.2021), Ges (22.12.2021), Nichs06 (24.01.2022), n_ivanovv (08.12.2021), papov79@mail.r (21.12.2021), privetpavlo (07.12.2021), rimma29 (06.12.2021), staravoitau (07.12.2021), VladisSLAW (14.12.2021), ZakrVG (06.12.2021), Виктор1979 (22.02.2022), ДенисТ (12.12.2021), НПО (05.12.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 20.11 по 04.12.2021
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (11.12.2021), -Skromniy- (13.12.2021), Alain1988 (13.12.2021), Alex_AZM (07.12.2021), begun001 (10.12.2021), BPAvel (06.12.2021), daniil1196 (06.12.2021), egregor (12.12.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (11.12.2021), mark avreliy (08.12.2021), MasterM (06.12.2021), MilSa (07.12.2021), Nichs06 (24.01.2022), osv10 (06.12.2021), pino_chet (19.12.2021), privetpavlo (07.12.2021), rif_r (06.12.2021), sergey_cherdyn (06.12.2021), SMveter (06.12.2021), staravoitau (07.12.2021), Veta K (06.12.2021), Viktor_Я (10.12.2021), werwolf79 (11.12.2021), ДенисТ (12.12.2021), охотник 2013 (07.12.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 03.12 по 10.12.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,174653,174653,10.12.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,149036,149036,10.12.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7669,7669,10.12.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,53846,53846,10.12.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72288,72288,10.12.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7469,7469,10.12.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2288,2288,10.12.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,10.12.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14224,14224,10.12.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15703,15703,10.12.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34550,34550,10.12  .2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,31,31,10.12.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,10.12.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2952,2952,10.12.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33464,33464,10.12.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (11.12.2021), Alain1988 (13.12.2021), Alex_AZM (11.12.2021), begun001 (10.12.2021), bsnm10 (12.12.2021), dadu001 (12.12.2021), Ded Mazdai (19.12.2021), Gagaran (10.12.2021), Ges (22.12.2021), koland (15.12.2021), Nichs06 (24.01.2022), Nikols-Nikols (02.01.2022), pino_chet (19.12.2021), privetpavlo (11.12.2021), staravoitau (22.12.2021), VladisSLAW (14.12.2021), vladmitr (07.06.2022), Zver27 (19.12.2021), Апутита (13.12.2021), ДенисТ (12.12.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 06.12. по 11.12.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),403123,403123,11.12.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,765177,765177,11.12.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,60974,60974,11.12.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,216499,216499,11.12.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,326262,326262,11.12.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,249993,249993,11.12.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,582188,582188,11.12.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51078,51078,11.12.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,11.12.2021,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6116,6116,11.12.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,11.12.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,691971,691971,11.12.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,86188,86188,11.12.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,103995,103995,11.12.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,116567,116567,11.12.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,122447,122447,11.12.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,181580,181580,11.12.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,403035,403035,11.12.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,204007,204007,11.12.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,255910,255910,11.12.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,173902,173902,11.12.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,233547,233547,11.12.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,136502,136502,11.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,117580,117580,11.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,117903,117903,11.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,78871,78871,11.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,98960,98960,11.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,105677,105677,11.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,83074,83074,11.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,180688,180688,11.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,141474,141474,11.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,195033,195033,11.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,148237,148237,11.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,359464,359464,11.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,118566,118566,11.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,222577,222577,11.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,72419,72419,11.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,273161,273161,11.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,180656,180656,11.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,124751,124751,11.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,88083,88083,11.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,24027,24027,11.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,64556,64556,11.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,53708,53708,11.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,46475,46475,11.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,58607,58607,11.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,20312,20312,11.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,64868,64868,11.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,44272,44272,11.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,52674,52674,11.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,27307,27307,11.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,5444,5444,11.12.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,26964,26964,11.12.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,367775,367775,11.12.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1425284,1425284,11.12.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,284864,284864,11.12.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,194031,194031,11.12.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,104964,104964,11.12.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,447551,447551,11.12.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,269090,269090,11.12.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,291947,291947,11.12.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,138714,138714,11.12.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,7081,7081,11.12.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2158272,2158272,11.12.2021,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,176315,176315,11.12.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,202360,202360,11.12.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,81307,81307,11.12.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,108,108,11.12.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,11.12.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,11.12.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,11.12.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),208144,208144,11.12.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,293807,293807,11.12.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21109,21109,11.12.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,18585,18585,11.12.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,86,86,11.12.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,11.12.2021,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,11.12.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22626,22626,11.12.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,11.12.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),52825,52825,11.12.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,11.12.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,11.12.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,11.12.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,11.12.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,11.12.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,11.12.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,11.12.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,11.12.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,262,262,11.12.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,11.12.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,11.12.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,11.12.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,11.12.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,11.12.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,11.12.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4501,4501,11.12.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,138432,138432,11.12.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,99503,99503,11.12.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,188,188,11.12.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,11.12.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,76,76,11.12.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27824,27824,11.12.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,31213,31213,11.12.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,210626,210626,11.12  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,78784,78784,11.12.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33456,33456,11.12.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89535,89535,11.12.2021,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (13.12.2021), Alex_AZM (11.12.2021), antic (12.12.2021), Astral-71 (13.12.2021), begun001 (11.12.2021), BPAvel (12.12.2021), D@nila (12.12.2021), daniil1196 (11.12.2021), DirHarvest (29.12.2021), egregor (12.12.2021), FredyCruger (12.12.2021), gaga515 (14.12.2021), grigorenko (18.12.2021), henry723 (11.12.2021), Hider (12.12.2021), Hirvi (11.12.2021), koland (15.12.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (11.12.2021), MasterM (15.12.2021), MilSa (12.12.2021), nekristov (16.12.2021), Nektoto (12.12.2021), Nichs06 (24.01.2022), Nortop (12.12.2021), novogren (19.12.2021), Nyas (12.12.2021), osv10 (13.12.2021), pino_chet (19.12.2021), privetpavlo (13.12.2021), Retep (21.12.2021), rif_r (13.12.2021), Roman795 (11.12.2021), rtsot (13.12.2021), sandyr (13.12.2021), SavageBambr (12.12.2021), sergey_cherdyn (12.12.2021), SMveter (12.12.2021), sramotnik (13.12.2021), staravoitau (22.12.2021), Step9 (17.01.2022), Tdutyb (16.12.2021), ufasinol (12.12.2021), Veta K (16.12.2021), vexer206 (19.12.2021), vikins (12.12.2021), Vitaly555 (12.12.2021), werwolf79 (12.12.2021), zaqxsw2240 (12.12.2021), Александр_Д (17.01.2022), ДенисТ (12.12.2021), Марина262626 (14.02.2022), охотник 2013 (11.12.2021), Стасн (16.12.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 10.12 по 17.12.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,174866,174866,17.12.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,149267,149267,17.12.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7705,7705,17.12.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,53956,53956,17.12.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72380,72380,17.12.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7479,7479,17.12.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2288,2288,17.12.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14227,14227,17.12.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15726,15726,17.12.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34593,34593,17.12  .2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,17.12.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2954,2954,17.12.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33562,33562,17.12.2021,=HOST

----------

Alex_AZM (17.12.2021), begun001 (17.12.2021), bsnm10 (18.12.2021), dadu001 (08.01.2022), Ded Mazdai (19.12.2021), franc100 (17.12.2021), Nichs06 (24.01.2022), pino_chet (19.12.2021), Pitgor (20.12.2021), staravoitau (22.12.2021), VladisSLAW (18.12.2021), vladmitr (07.06.2022), X@ndr (07.02.2022), Zver27 (19.12.2021), ТатьянаЮрьевна (16.01.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 13.12. по 18.12.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),403725,403725,18.12.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,766955,766955,18.12.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,61109,61109,18.12.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,216744,216744,18.12.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,326656,326656,18.12.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,250398,250398,18.12.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,582862,582862,18.12.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51108,51108,18.12.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,18.12.2021,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6129,6129,18.12.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,18.12.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,692911,692911,18.12.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,86686,86686,18.12.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,104146,104146,18.12.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,116681,116681,18.12.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,122585,122585,18.12.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,181870,181870,18.12.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,403937,403937,18.12.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,204253,204253,18.12.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,256360,256360,18.12.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,174163,174163,18.12.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,233916,233916,18.12.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,136697,136697,18.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,117704,117704,18.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,118119,118119,18.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,78979,78979,18.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,99091,99091,18.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,105796,105796,18.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,83226,83226,18.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,181102,181102,18.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,141696,141696,18.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,195477,195477,18.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,148405,148405,18.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,360289,360289,18.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,118742,118742,18.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,223048,223048,18.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,72596,72596,18.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,273712,273712,18.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,181020,181020,18.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,124925,124925,18.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,88201,88201,18.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,24129,24129,18.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,65376,65376,18.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,54413,54413,18.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,47194,47194,18.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,59198,59198,18.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,20619,20619,18.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,65622,65622,18.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,44441,44441,18.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,53335,53335,18.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,27836,27836,18.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,5476,5476,18.12.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,27381,27381,18.12.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,367876,367876,18.12.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1426839,1426839,18.12.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,285205,285205,18.12.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,194083,194083,18.12.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,105555,105555,18.12.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,447663,447663,18.12.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,269173,269173,18.12.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,292738,292738,18.12.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,138730,138730,18.12.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,7161,7161,18.12.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2161275,2161275,18.12.2021,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,176640,176640,18.12.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,202419,202419,18.12.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,81356,81356,18.12.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,110,110,18.12.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,18.12.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,18.12.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,18.12.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),208300,208300,18.12.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,294043,294043,18.12.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21109,21109,18.12.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,18983,18983,18.12.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,86,86,18.12.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,18.12.2021,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,18.12.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22646,22646,18.12.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,18.12.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),52854,52854,18.12.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,18.12.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,18.12.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,18.12.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,18.12.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,18.12.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,18.12.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,18.12.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,18.12.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,262,262,18.12.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,18.12.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,18.12.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,18.12.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,18.12.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,18.12.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,18.12.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4502,4502,18.12.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,138537,138537,18.12.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,99655,99655,18.12.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,188,188,18.12.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,18.12.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,76,76,18.12.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27859,27859,18.12.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,31252,31252,18.12.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,210858,210858,18.12  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,79028,79028,18.12.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33486,33486,18.12.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89553,89553,18.12.2021,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (27.12.2021), -Skromniy- (19.12.2021), Alex_121 (20.12.2021), Alex_AZM (19.12.2021), antic (25.12.2021), Astral-71 (18.01.2022), begun001 (18.12.2021), BPAvel (02.01.2022), chell2022 (19.12.2021), D@nila (22.12.2021), daniil1196 (19.12.2021), dedusik (20.12.2021), DirHarvest (29.12.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (18.12.2021), egregor (19.12.2021), gaga515 (06.01.2022), grigorenko (18.12.2021), GriLlo (20.12.2021), gromovoy62 (21.12.2021), henry723 (18.12.2021), Hider (19.12.2021), kogg (19.12.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (19.12.2021), malevan (21.12.2021), MasterM (22.12.2021), MilSa (20.12.2021), Nektoto (20.12.2021), Nichs06 (24.01.2022), Nortop (19.12.2021), novogren (19.12.2021), osv10 (20.12.2021), pino_chet (19.12.2021), Pioner22 (21.12.2021), privetpavlo (18.12.2021), Retep (21.12.2021), rif_r (20.12.2021), Roman795 (19.12.2021), sandyr (20.12.2021), SavageBambr (18.12.2021), sergey_cherdyn (21.12.2021), sramotnik (19.12.2021), Step9 (17.01.2022), Tdutyb (19.12.2021), ufasinol (19.12.2021), Veta K (20.12.2021), vexer206 (19.12.2021), vikins (19.12.2021), werwolf79 (19.12.2021), Александр_Д (17.01.2022), Марина262626 (14.02.2022), нюрочка (19.12.2021), охотник 2013 (18.12.2021), Стасн (21.12.2021)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 06.12-17.12

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,174866,174866,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,149267,149267,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7705,7705,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,53956,53956,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72380,72380,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7479,7479,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2288,2288,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14227,14227,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15726,15726,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34593,34593,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2954,2954,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33562,33562,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (27.12.2021), Alain1988 (22.12.2021), artem31 (28.12.2021), begun001 (25.12.2021), bravoasu (20.12.2021), Ded Mazdai (19.12.2021), dedusik (20.12.2021), Ges (22.12.2021), Nichs06 (24.01.2022), n_ivanovv (20.12.2021), papov79@mail.r (21.12.2021), privetpavlo (21.12.2021), rimma29 (20.12.2021), staravoitau (22.12.2021), VladisSLAW (21.12.2021), ZakrVG (20.12.2021), Виктор1979 (22.02.2022), НПО (19.12.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 04.12 по 18.12.2021
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (27.12.2021), -Skromniy- (25.12.2021), Alain1988 (20.12.2021), Alex_AZM (20.12.2021), begun001 (25.12.2021), BPAvel (02.01.2022), chell2022 (20.12.2021), daniil1196 (19.12.2021), Ded Mazdai (19.12.2021), dedusik (20.12.2021), egregor (25.12.2021), gromovoy62 (21.12.2021), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (27.12.2021), malevan (21.12.2021), MilSa (20.12.2021), Nichs06 (24.01.2022), osv10 (24.12.2021), ozornik (20.12.2021), privetpavlo (21.12.2021), rif_r (20.12.2021), sergey_cherdyn (21.12.2021), SMveter (19.12.2021), taktak89 (20.12.2021), Veta K (20.12.2021), vikost (23.12.2021), VladisSLAW (21.12.2021), werwolf79 (26.12.2021), охотник 2013 (20.12.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 17.12 по 24.12.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,175037,175037,24.12.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,149458,149458,24.12.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7724,7724,24.12.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,54053,54053,24.12.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72417,72417,24.12.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7490,7490,24.12.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2289,2289,24.12.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,24.12.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14228,14228,24.12.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15751,15751,24.12.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34617,34617,24.12  .2021,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,24.12.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2954,2954,24.12.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33648,33648,24.12.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (27.12.2021), Alain1988 (27.12.2021), Alex_AZM (25.12.2021), begun001 (24.12.2021), dadu001 (08.01.2022), Ded Mazdai (02.01.2022), Gagaran (24.12.2021), gas162 (24.12.2021), Nichs06 (24.01.2022), Pitgor (27.12.2021), privetpavlo (25.12.2021), VladisSLAW (25.12.2021), vladmitr (07.06.2022), X@ndr (07.02.2022), Апутита (05.01.2022), ТатьянаЮрьевна (16.01.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 20.12. по 25.12.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),404697,404697,25.12.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,768758,768758,25.12.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,61218,61218,25.12.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,216981,216981,25.12.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,327083,327083,25.12.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,250792,250792,25.12.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,583525,583525,25.12.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51118,51118,25.12.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,25.12.2021,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6135,6135,25.12.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,25.12.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,693989,693989,25.12.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,87314,87314,25.12.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,104302,104302,25.12.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,116814,116814,25.12.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,122707,122707,25.12.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,182170,182170,25.12.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,404638,404638,25.12.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,204556,204556,25.12.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,256792,256792,25.12.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,174447,174447,25.12.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,234307,234307,25.12.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,136897,136897,25.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,117967,117967,25.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,118383,118383,25.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,79143,79143,25.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,99290,99290,25.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,105997,105997,25.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,83380,83380,25.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,181306,181306,25.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,141964,141964,25.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,195743,195743,25.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,148638,148638,25.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,361159,361159,25.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,118957,118957,25.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,223419,223419,25.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,72751,72751,25.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,274238,274238,25.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,181380,181380,25.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,125179,125179,25.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,88366,88366,25.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,24264,24264,25.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,66077,66077,25.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,55176,55176,25.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,47831,47831,25.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,60111,60111,25.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,20993,20993,25.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,66652,66652,25.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,45241,45241,25.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,54031,54031,25.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,28223,28223,25.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,5538,5538,25.12.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,27676,27676,25.12.2021,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,367966,367966,25.12.2021,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1429074,1429074,25.12.2021,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,285540,285540,25.12.2021,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,194133,194133,25.12.2021,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,105566,105566,25.12.2021,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,447767,447767,25.12.2021,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,269257,269257,25.12.2021,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,294432,294432,25.12.2021,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,138759,138759,25.12.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,7241,7241,25.12.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2165690,2165690,25.12.2021,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,176956,176956,25.12.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,202492,202492,25.12.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,81427,81427,25.12.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,110,110,25.12.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,25.12.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,25.12.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,25.12.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),208449,208449,25.12.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,294324,294324,25.12.2021,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21109,21109,25.12.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,19340,19340,25.12.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,87,87,25.12.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,25.12.2021,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,25.12.2021,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22696,22696,25.12.2021,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,25.12.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),52897,52897,25.12.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,25.12.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,25.12.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,25.12.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,25.12.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,25.12.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,25.12.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,25.12.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,25.12.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,262,262,25.12.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,25.12.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,25.12.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,25.12.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,25.12.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,25.12.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,25.12.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4503,4503,25.12.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,138683,138683,25.12.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,99724,99724,25.12.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,188,188,25.12.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,25.12.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,76,76,25.12.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27919,27919,25.12.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,31285,31285,25.12.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,211109,211109,25.12  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,79286,79286,25.12.2021,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33512,33512,25.12.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89558,89558,25.12.2021,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (27.12.2021), -Skromniy- (25.12.2021), Alex_AZM (25.12.2021), antic (25.12.2021), begun001 (25.12.2021), D@nila (26.12.2021), daniil1196 (27.12.2021), DirHarvest (29.12.2021), dmi-dmi-dmi (25.12.2021), egregor (25.12.2021), grigorenko (31.12.2021), GriLlo (27.12.2021), henry723 (25.12.2021), Hider (01.01.2022), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (27.12.2021), MilSa (27.12.2021), mnovikoff (25.12.2021), Nektoto (26.12.2021), Nichs06 (24.01.2022), osv10 (27.12.2021), ozornik (26.12.2021), privetpavlo (27.12.2021), Retep (16.01.2022), Roman795 (25.12.2021), sandyr (27.12.2021), SavageBambr (25.12.2021), sergey_cherdyn (08.01.2022), smenalab (25.12.2021), SMveter (25.12.2021), sramotnik (26.12.2021), Step9 (17.01.2022), taktak89 (26.12.2021), Tdutyb (26.12.2021), ufasinol (27.12.2021), Veta K (30.12.2021), vexer206 (29.12.2021), vikins (25.12.2021), vrnunya (21.01.2022), Марина262626 (14.02.2022), нюрочка (27.12.2021), охотник 2013 (26.12.2021), Стасн (27.12.2021)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 24.12 по 31.12.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,175222,175222,31.12.2021,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,149651,149651,31.12.2021,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7774,7774,31.12.2021,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,54135,54135,31.12.2021,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72442,72442,31.12.2021,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7499,7499,31.12.2021,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2289,2289,31.12.2021,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,31.12.2021,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14237,14237,31.12.2021,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15777,15777,31.12.2021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34649,34649,31.12  .2021,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,32,32,31.12.2021,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,31.12.2021,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2954,2954,31.12.2021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33739,33739,31.12.2021,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (03.01.2022), Alex_AZM (11.01.2022), begun001 (31.12.2021), bsnm10 (02.01.2022), dadu001 (08.01.2022), Ded Mazdai (02.01.2022), Nichs06 (24.01.2022), Nikols-Nikols (02.01.2022), Pitgor (03.01.2022), privetpavlo (04.01.2022), VladisSLAW (01.01.2022), vladmitr (07.06.2022), X@ndr (07.02.2022), ТатьянаЮрьевна (16.01.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

С наступающим Новым Годом!
федералка с 27.12. по 31.12.2021
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),405529,405529,31.12.2021,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,769421,769421,31.12.2021,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,61284,61284,31.12.2021,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,217287,217287,31.12.2021,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,327446,327446,31.12.2021,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,251107,251107,31.12.2021,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,584111,584111,31.12.2021,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51144,51144,31.12.2021,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,31.12.2021,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6140,6140,31.12.2021,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,31.12.2021,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,694954,694954,31.12.2021,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,87592,87592,31.12.2021,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,104371,104371,31.12.2021,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,116954,116954,31.12.2021,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,122838,122838,31.12.2021,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,182439,182439,31.12.2021,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,405188,405188,31.12.2021,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,204854,204854,31.12.2021,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,257147,257147,31.12.2021,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,174738,174738,31.12.2021,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,234521,234521,31.12.2021,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,137057,137057,31.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,118124,118124,31.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,118551,118551,31.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,79258,79258,31.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,99448,99448,31.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,106112,106112,31.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,83513,83513,31.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,181616,181616,31.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,142179,142179,31.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,196124,196124,31.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,148860,148860,31.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,361773,361773,31.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,119155,119155,31.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,223763,223763,31.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,72920,72920,31.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,274603,274603,31.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,181625,181625,31.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,125324,125324,31.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,88501,88501,31.12.2021,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,24386,24386,31.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,66914,66914,31.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,55688,55688,31.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,48162,48162,31.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,60805,60805,31.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,21294,21294,31.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,67046,67046,31.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,45832,45832,31.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,54705,54705,31.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,28409,28409,31.12.2021,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,5579,5579,31.12.2021,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,27895,27895,31.12.2021,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,7311,7311,31.12.2021,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2170173,2170173,31.12.2021,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,177165,177165,31.12.2021,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,202583,202583,31.12.2021,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,81481,81481,31.12.2021,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,111,111,31.12.2021,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,31.12.2021,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,31.12.2021,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,31.12.2021,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),208606,208606,31.12.2021,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,294579,294579,31.12.2021,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,19673,19673,31.12.2021,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,87,87,31.12.2021,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,31.12.2021,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,31.12.2021,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),52955,52955,31.12.2021,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,31.12.2021,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,31.12.2021,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,31.12.2021,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,31.12.2021,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,31.12.2021,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,31.12.2021,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,31.12.2021,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,31.12.2021,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,262,262,31.12.2021,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,31.12.2021,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,31.12.2021,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,31.12.2021,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,31.12.2021,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,31.12.2021,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,31.12.2021,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4504,4504,31.12.2021,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,138788,138788,31.12.2021,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,99869,99869,31.12.2021,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,189,189,31.12.2021,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,85,85,31.12.2021,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,77,77,31.12.2021,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27961,27961,31.12.2  021,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,31325,31325,31.12.2021,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,211315,211315,31.12  .2021,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,79450,79450,31.12.2021,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89576,89576,31.12.2021,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (03.01.2022), -Skromniy- (08.01.2022), Alex_AZM (11.01.2022), antic (01.01.2022), Astral-71 (17.01.2022), begun001 (31.12.2021), D@nila (04.01.2022), daniil1196 (01.01.2022), dchk1 (08.01.2022), DirHarvest (08.01.2022), egregor (02.01.2022), Explore (02.01.2022), grigorenko (31.12.2021), henry723 (31.12.2021), Hider (01.01.2022), korelon (05.01.2022), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (04.01.2022), MilSa (10.01.2022), nekristov (10.01.2022), Nektoto (02.01.2022), Nichs06 (24.01.2022), osv10 (03.01.2022), privetpavlo (04.01.2022), Retep (16.01.2022), Roman795 (31.12.2021), rtsot (12.01.2022), sandyr (10.01.2022), SavageBambr (01.01.2022), sergey_cherdyn (08.01.2022), smenalab (08.01.2022), SMveter (31.12.2021), sramotnik (31.12.2021), Step9 (17.01.2022), swhost (02.01.2022), Tdutyb (08.01.2022), ufasinol (01.01.2022), Veta K (12.01.2022), vexer206 (02.01.2022), vikins (03.01.2022), vrnunya (21.01.2022), werwolf79 (02.01.2022), Александр_Д (17.01.2022), ДенисТ (14.01.2022), Марина262626 (14.02.2022), нюрочка (03.01.2022), Стасн (10.01.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 18.12 по 01.01.2022
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (03.01.2022), -Skromniy- (08.01.2022), Alems31 (24.06.2022), Alex_AZM (11.01.2022), begun001 (02.01.2022), D@nila (04.01.2022), daniil1196 (01.01.2022), Ded Mazdai (02.01.2022), egregor (02.01.2022), gromovoy62 (05.01.2022), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (04.01.2022), MilSa (10.01.2022), Nichs06 (24.01.2022), osv10 (03.01.2022), privetpavlo (04.01.2022), sergey_cherdyn (08.01.2022), SMveter (01.01.2022), Veta K (12.01.2022), VladisSLAW (02.01.2022), werwolf79 (02.01.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 20.12-31.12

Статистика
*
BELAW,Беларусь,175222,175222,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,149651,149651,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7774,7774,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,54135,54135,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72442,72442,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7499,7499,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2289,2289,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14237,14237,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15777,15777,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34649,34649,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,32,32,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2954,2954,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33739,33739,=HOST

*Забираем*
*Всех поздравляю с Новым годом! Удачи! Успехов в деловой сфере и творчестве!*

----------

(ИльФ) (03.01.2022), Alain1988 (03.01.2022), artem31 (10.01.2022), asj9706 (06.01.2022), begun001 (05.01.2022), bravoasu (03.01.2022), Ded Mazdai (07.01.2022), Ges (04.01.2022), Hider (03.01.2022), Nichs06 (24.01.2022), n_ivanovv (05.01.2022), privetpavlo (04.01.2022), rimma29 (04.01.2022), tanigr (02.01.2022), VladisSLAW (02.01.2022), ZakrVG (03.01.2022), Виктор1979 (22.02.2022), НПО (02.01.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Ежемесячное обновление федеральных баз с 29.11.2021 по 01.01.2022
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 29.11.2021 по 01.01.2022
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 29.11.2021 по 01.01.2022
торрент


Квартальные обновления баз с 04.10.2021 по 01.01.2022
Федеральные базы:  торрент

Региональные базы:  торрент

Базы республики Беларусь:  торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (03.01.2022), -Skromniy- (08.01.2022), aes0nne (13.01.2022), Alems31 (24.06.2022), Alex_AZM (11.01.2022), Allochcka (04.02.2022), BPAvel (04.01.2022), daniil1196 (09.01.2022), dchk1 (08.01.2022), Ded Mazdai (07.01.2022), DirHarvest (08.01.2022), Explore (02.01.2022), gaga515 (06.01.2022), korelon (05.01.2022), lav591231 (25.01.2022), MasterM (10.01.2022), Nichs06 (24.01.2022), novogren (07.01.2022), osv10 (03.01.2022), privetpavlo (04.01.2022), Retep (16.01.2022), Trinitty (12.01.2022), vikost (10.01.2022), VladisSLAW (03.01.2022), vladmitr (07.06.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 31.12.2021 по 06.01.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,175400,175400,06.01.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,149835,149835,06.01.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7800,7800,06.01.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,54140,54140,06.01.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72456,72456,06.01.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7506,7506,06.01.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2290,2290,06.01.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14237,14237,06.01.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15807,15807,06.01.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34665,34665,06.01  .2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,06.01.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2958,2958,06.01.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33801,33801,06.01.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (07.01.2022), Alain1988 (10.01.2022), Alex_AZM (11.01.2022), artem31 (10.01.2022), asj9706 (13.01.2022), begun001 (06.01.2022), bsnm10 (08.01.2022), chell2022 (23.01.2022), dadu001 (08.01.2022), Ded Mazdai (07.01.2022), Ges (10.01.2022), mr.frales (10.01.2022), Nichs06 (24.01.2022), novogren (10.01.2022), Pitgor (10.01.2022), privetpavlo (09.01.2022), staravoitau (09.01.2022), Trinitty (12.01.2022), VladisSLAW (07.01.2022), vladmitr (07.06.2022), Апутита (10.01.2022), ТатьянаЮрьевна (16.01.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 03.01. по 08.01.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),406307,406307,08.01.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,769617,769617,08.01.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,61296,61296,08.01.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,217364,217364,08.01.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,327556,327556,08.01.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,251183,251183,08.01.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,584258,584258,08.01.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51156,51156,08.01.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,08.01.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6141,6141,08.01.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,08.01.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,695104,695104,08.01.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,87676,87676,08.01.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,104441,104441,08.01.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,117090,117090,08.01.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,122945,122945,08.01.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,182681,182681,08.01.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,405257,405257,08.01.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,205062,205062,08.01.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,257248,257248,08.01.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,174956,174956,08.01.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,234587,234587,08.01.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,137087,137087,08.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,118143,118143,08.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,118583,118583,08.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,79318,79318,08.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,99470,99470,08.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,106132,106132,08.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,83527,83527,08.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,181679,181679,08.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,142201,142201,08.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,196196,196196,08.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,148907,148907,08.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,362138,362138,08.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,119179,119179,08.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,223823,223823,08.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,72930,72930,08.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,274784,274784,08.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,181668,181668,08.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,125344,125344,08.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,88525,88525,08.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,24399,24399,08.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,66984,66984,08.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,55688,55688,08.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,48218,48218,08.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,60825,60825,08.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,21321,21321,08.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,67121,67121,08.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,45900,45900,08.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,54749,54749,08.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,28511,28511,08.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,5599,5599,08.01.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,27937,27937,08.01.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,368322,368322,08.01.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1431884,1431884,08.01.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,285786,285786,08.01.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,194220,194220,08.01.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,105612,105612,08.01.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,447883,447883,08.01.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,269360,269360,08.01.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,295681,295681,08.01.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,138773,138773,08.01.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,7313,7313,08.01.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2170744,2170744,08.01.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,177415,177415,08.01.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,202632,202632,08.01.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,81543,81543,08.01.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,111,111,08.01.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,08.01.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,08.01.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,08.01.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),208629,208629,08.01.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,294646,294646,08.01.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21114,21114,08.01.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,19698,19698,08.01.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,87,87,08.01.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,08.01.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,08.01.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22730,22730,08.01.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,08.01.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),52962,52962,08.01.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,08.01.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,08.01.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,08.01.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,08.01.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,08.01.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,08.01.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,08.01.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,08.01.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,262,262,08.01.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,08.01.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,08.01.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,08.01.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,08.01.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,08.01.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,08.01.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4505,4505,08.01.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,138811,138811,08.01.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,99869,99869,08.01.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,189,189,08.01.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,08.01.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,77,77,08.01.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,27985,27985,08.01.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,31345,31345,08.01.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,211369,211369,08.01  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,79478,79478,08.01.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33532,33532,08.01.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89577,89577,08.01.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.02.2022), -Skromniy- (13.01.2022), Alex_AZM (11.01.2022), antic (14.01.2022), Astral-71 (10.01.2022), begun001 (08.01.2022), Bladislav (14.01.2022), BPAvel (11.01.2022), chell2022 (23.01.2022), d-q10 (15.01.2022), D@nila (09.01.2022), daniil1196 (09.01.2022), dchk1 (17.01.2022), DirHarvest (08.01.2022), egregor (15.01.2022), gaga515 (10.01.2022), grigorenko (09.01.2022), henry723 (08.01.2022), Hider (10.01.2022), KazAndreyK (26.01.2022), lav591231 (25.01.2022), Lotos-perm (10.01.2022), lr_ (15.01.2022), MasterM (21.01.2022), maydik68 (08.01.2022), MilSa (10.01.2022), mnovikoff (08.01.2022), monster_k (10.01.2022), nekristov (10.01.2022), Nektoto (09.01.2022), Nichs06 (24.01.2022), novogren (10.01.2022), osv10 (10.01.2022), ozornik (18.01.2022), privetpavlo (09.01.2022), Retep (16.01.2022), rif_r (11.01.2022), Roman795 (09.01.2022), rtsot (12.01.2022), sandyr (10.01.2022), SavageBambr (09.01.2022), sergey_cherdyn (14.01.2022), SMveter (09.01.2022), sramotnik (10.01.2022), Step9 (17.01.2022), swhost (09.01.2022), Tdutyb (08.01.2022), ufasinol (08.01.2022), up100 (12.01.2022), Veta K (12.01.2022), vexer206 (11.01.2022), vikins (10.01.2022), vikost (14.01.2022), vrnunya (21.01.2022), werwolf79 (09.01.2022), Александр_Д (17.01.2022), ДенисТ (14.01.2022), Марина262626 (14.02.2022), нюрочка (10.01.2022), Стасн (10.01.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 06.01 по 14.01.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,175644,175644,14.01.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,149991,149991,14.01.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7810,7810,14.01.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,54337,54337,14.01.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72483,72483,14.01.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7513,7513,14.01.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2292,2292,14.01.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,14.01.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14241,14241,14.01.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15852,15852,14.01.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34718,34718,14.01  .2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,32,32,14.01.2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,14.01.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,14.01.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2962,2962,14.01.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33865,33865,14.01.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.02.2022), Alain1988 (17.01.2022), Alex_AZM (15.01.2022), begun001 (14.01.2022), bsnm10 (14.01.2022), chell2022 (23.01.2022), Ded Mazdai (16.01.2022), mokh (16.01.2022), Nichs06 (24.01.2022), ozornik (18.01.2022), Pitgor (17.01.2022), privetpavlo (15.01.2022), VladisSLAW (10.02.2022), vladmitr (07.06.2022), Zver27 (30.01.2022), _nic (24.01.2022), Апутита (24.01.2022), Евгеша77 (15.01.2022), ТатьянаЮрьевна (16.01.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 10.01. по 15.01.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),406844,406844,15.01.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,771344,771344,15.01.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,61451,61451,15.01.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,217678,217678,15.01.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,328120,328120,15.01.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,251573,251573,15.01.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,584783,584783,15.01.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51160,51160,15.01.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,15.01.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6145,6145,15.01.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,15.01.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,695996,695996,15.01.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,87936,87936,15.01.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,406175,406175,15.01.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,257487,257487,15.01.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,234887,234887,15.01.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,137257,137257,15.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,118283,118283,15.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,118765,118765,15.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,79391,79391,15.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,99582,99582,15.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,106269,106269,15.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,83686,83686,15.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,182059,182059,15.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,142564,142564,15.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,196423,196423,15.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,149223,149223,15.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,362854,362854,15.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,119426,119426,15.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,224420,224420,15.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,73116,73116,15.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,275163,275163,15.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,182006,182006,15.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,125494,125494,15.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,88617,88617,15.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,24477,24477,15.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,67718,67718,15.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,56303,56303,15.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,48626,48626,15.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,61700,61700,15.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,21732,21732,15.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,67985,67985,15.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,46561,46561,15.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,55662,55662,15.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,28998,28998,15.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,5704,5704,15.01.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,28354,28354,15.01.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,368443,368443,15.01.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1435334,1435334,15.01.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,286199,286199,15.01.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,194316,194316,15.01.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,105629,105629,15.01.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,448060,448060,15.01.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,269490,269490,15.01.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,295924,295924,15.01.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,138912,138912,15.01.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,7392,7392,15.01.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2175861,2175861,15.01.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,177552,177552,15.01.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,202687,202687,15.01.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,81619,81619,15.01.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,111,111,15.01.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,15.01.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,15.01.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,15.01.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),208740,208740,15.01.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,294919,294919,15.01.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21114,21114,15.01.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,20020,20020,15.01.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,87,87,15.01.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,15.01.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,15.01.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22766,22766,15.01.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,15.01.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),53009,53009,15.01.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,15.01.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,15.01.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,15.01.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,15.01.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,15.01.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,15.01.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,15.01.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,15.01.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,262,262,15.01.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,15.01.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,15.01.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,15.01.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,15.01.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,15.01.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,15.01.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4506,4506,15.01.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,138960,138960,15.01.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,99931,99931,15.01.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,189,189,15.01.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,15.01.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,15.01.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28026,28026,15.01.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,31367,31367,15.01.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,211570,211570,15.01  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,79675,79675,15.01.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33566,33566,15.01.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89600,89600,15.01.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.02.2022), -Skromniy- (17.01.2022), Alex_AZM (16.01.2022), antic (15.01.2022), Astral-71 (17.01.2022), begun001 (16.01.2022), BPAvel (19.01.2022), chell2022 (17.01.2022), d-q10 (21.01.2022), D@nila (16.01.2022), daniil1196 (17.01.2022), dchk1 (17.01.2022), DirHarvest (15.01.2022), egregor (15.01.2022), grigorenko (16.01.2022), GriLlo (17.01.2022), henry723 (24.01.2022), Hider (19.01.2022), Hirvi (15.01.2022), KazAndreyK (26.01.2022), lav591231 (25.01.2022), logdog (15.01.2022), Lotos-perm (18.01.2022), lr_ (15.01.2022), MasterM (21.01.2022), maydik68 (15.01.2022), MilSa (17.01.2022), Nektoto (18.01.2022), Nichs06 (24.01.2022), osv10 (16.01.2022), ozornik (18.01.2022), privetpavlo (19.01.2022), Retep (16.01.2022), rif_r (17.01.2022), Roman795 (15.01.2022), rtsot (18.01.2022), sandyr (20.01.2022), SavageBambr (15.01.2022), sergey_cherdyn (17.01.2022), SMveter (16.01.2022), sramotnik (15.01.2022), Step9 (17.01.2022), swhost (15.01.2022), Tdutyb (15.01.2022), ufasinol (29.01.2022), Veta K (24.01.2022), vexer206 (15.01.2022), vikins (16.01.2022), vikost (17.01.2022), Vitaly555 (16.01.2022), vrnunya (21.01.2022), werwolf79 (16.01.2022), zzzcorp (25.01.2022), Александр_Д (17.01.2022), Евгеша77 (16.01.2022), Марина262626 (14.02.2022), нюрочка (15.01.2022), охотник 2013 (24.01.2022), Стасн (17.01.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 03.01-14.01

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,175644,175644,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,149991,149991,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7810,7810,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,54337,54337,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72483,72483,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7513,7513,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2292,2292,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14241,14241,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15852,15852,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34718,34718,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,32,32,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2962,2962,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33865,33865,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (05.02.2022), Alex_AZM (23.01.2022), artem31 (16.01.2022), avermak (16.01.2022), begun001 (16.01.2022), bravoasu (17.01.2022), Ded Mazdai (16.01.2022), Ges (17.01.2022), GTA33 (29.01.2022), n_ivanovv (17.01.2022), ozornik (18.01.2022), privetpavlo (23.01.2022), rimma29 (16.01.2022), VladisSLAW (10.02.2022), Виктор1979 (22.02.2022), НПО (16.01.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 01.01 по 15.01.2022
торрент
альтернатива: торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (05.02.2022), -Skromniy- (17.01.2022), Alain1988 (17.01.2022), Alex_AZM (17.01.2022), begun001 (11.02.2022), BPAvel (19.01.2022), chell2022 (17.01.2022), daniil1196 (17.01.2022), egregor (16.01.2022), gromovoy62 (22.01.2022), KazAndreyK (26.01.2022), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lr_ (23.01.2022), MilSa (17.01.2022), osv10 (24.01.2022), ozornik (18.01.2022), privetpavlo (23.01.2022), sergey_cherdyn (17.01.2022), SMveter (18.01.2022), Trinitty (23.01.2022), Veta K (24.01.2022), vikost (17.01.2022), VladisSLAW (10.02.2022), werwolf79 (23.01.2022), охотник 2013 (24.01.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 14.01 по 21.01.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,175810,175810,21.01.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,150195,150195,21.01.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7820,7820,21.01.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,54479,54479,21.01.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72558,72558,21.01.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7518,7518,21.01.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2293,2293,21.01.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,21.01.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14244,14244,21.01.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15886,15886,21.01.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34747,34747,21.01  .2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,21.01.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,21.01.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2962,2962,21.01.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33942,33942,21.01.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.02.2022), Alain1988 (31.01.2022), Alex_AZM (21.01.2022), begun001 (22.01.2022), chell2022 (23.01.2022), Ded Mazdai (23.01.2022), Pitgor (24.01.2022), privetpavlo (23.01.2022), Trinitty (23.01.2022), VladisSLAW (10.02.2022), Zver27 (30.01.2022), _nic (24.01.2022), Апутита (24.01.2022), ТатьянаЮрьевна (02.02.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 17.01. по 22.01.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),407489,407489,22.01.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,773487,773487,22.01.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,61624,61624,22.01.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,217929,217929,22.01.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,328695,328695,22.01.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,251863,251863,22.01.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,585120,585120,22.01.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51172,51172,22.01.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,22.01.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6161,6161,22.01.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,22.01.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,697160,697160,22.01.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,88319,88319,22.01.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,104598,104598,22.01.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,117150,117150,22.01.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,122969,122969,22.01.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,182821,182821,22.01.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,407650,407650,22.01.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,205288,205288,22.01.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,257767,257767,22.01.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,175179,175179,22.01.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,235089,235089,22.01.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,137393,137393,22.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,118527,118527,22.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,118955,118955,22.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,79521,79521,22.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,99687,99687,22.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,106397,106397,22.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,83802,83802,22.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,182452,182452,22.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,142828,142828,22.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,196743,196743,22.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,149379,149379,22.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,363238,363238,22.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,119572,119572,22.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,224822,224822,22.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,73331,73331,22.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,275600,275600,22.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,182344,182344,22.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,125595,125595,22.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,88709,88709,22.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,24499,24499,22.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,68803,68803,22.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,57170,57170,22.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,49076,49076,22.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,62867,62867,22.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,22141,22141,22.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,68988,68988,22.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,47435,47435,22.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,56349,56349,22.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,29249,29249,22.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,5716,5716,22.01.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,28546,28546,22.01.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,368546,368546,22.01.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1437833,1437833,22.01.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,286521,286521,22.01.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,194389,194389,22.01.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,105674,105674,22.01.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,448303,448303,22.01.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,269622,269622,22.01.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,296153,296153,22.01.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,139001,139001,22.01.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,7471,7471,22.01.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2179693,2179693,22.01.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,177821,177821,22.01.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,202790,202790,22.01.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,81699,81699,22.01.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,111,111,22.01.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,22.01.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,22.01.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,22.01.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),208912,208912,22.01.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,295183,295183,22.01.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21114,21114,22.01.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,20445,20445,22.01.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,87,87,22.01.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,22.01.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,22.01.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22777,22777,22.01.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,22.01.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),53052,53052,22.01.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,22.01.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,22.01.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,22.01.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,22.01.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,22.01.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,22.01.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,22.01.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,22.01.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,262,262,22.01.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,22.01.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,22.01.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,22.01.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,22.01.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,22.01.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,22.01.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4507,4507,22.01.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,139141,139141,22.01.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,99966,99966,22.01.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,189,189,22.01.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,22.01.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,22.01.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28088,28088,22.01.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,31403,31403,22.01.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,211789,211789,22.01  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,79836,79836,22.01.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33604,33604,22.01.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89605,89605,22.01.2022,=H  OST


"а после сегодняшнего обновления вдруг вылезла "Часть 1 должна быть проиндексирована" :((( при запуске с ключом администратора , предлагается , при согласии запускается процесс переиндексации Law , общее перестроение , потом запускается Консультант.... при последующих запусках всё повторяется"

У кого возникнет та же проблема берите отсюда: https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post680020 402160.res от ZXmaster  и переиндексируйте.

----------

(ИльФ) (05.02.2022), -Skromniy- (23.01.2022), Alex_AZM (22.01.2022), antic (23.01.2022), Astral-71 (24.01.2022), begun001 (11.02.2022), Bladislav (22.01.2022), BPAvel (23.01.2022), chell2022 (23.01.2022), d-q10 (25.01.2022), D@nila (25.01.2022), daniil1196 (22.01.2022), dchk1 (31.01.2022), DirHarvest (22.01.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (22.01.2022), egregor (23.01.2022), FredyCruger (15.02.2022), grigorenko (26.01.2022), GriLlo (31.01.2022), gvagvagva (23.01.2022), henry723 (24.01.2022), KazAndreyK (26.01.2022), kogg (23.01.2022), kozavva (23.01.2022), lav591231 (25.01.2022), lexxya (01.02.2022), Lotos-perm (27.01.2022), lr_ (23.01.2022), MasterM (24.01.2022), maydik68 (23.01.2022), MilSa (24.01.2022), monster_k (25.01.2022), Nektoto (23.01.2022), Nosr (01.03.2022), novogren (24.01.2022), osv10 (24.01.2022), privetpavlo (23.01.2022), prokaznik (29.04.2022), Retep (04.03.2022), rif_r (24.01.2022), Roman795 (22.01.2022), rtsot (26.01.2022), sandyr (24.01.2022), SavageBambr (23.01.2022), sena68 (22.01.2022), sergey_cherdyn (23.01.2022), SMveter (22.01.2022), sramotnik (24.01.2022), Step9 (05.03.2022), Tdutyb (08.02.2022), ufasinol (22.01.2022), Veta K (24.01.2022), vexer206 (23.01.2022), vikins (23.01.2022), vikost (24.01.2022), vrnunya (27.01.2022), werwolf79 (23.01.2022), Александр_Д (12.02.2022), Марина262626 (14.02.2022), охотник 2013 (24.01.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 21.01 по 28.01.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,175949,175949,28.01.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,150392,150392,28.01.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7826,7826,28.01.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,54717,54717,28.01.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72601,72601,28.01.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7524,7524,28.01.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2296,2296,28.01.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,28.01.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14249,14249,28.01.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15909,15909,28.01.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34795,34795,28.01  .2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,32,32,28.01.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2963,2963,28.01.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33973,33973,28.01.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.02.2022), Alex_AZM (29.01.2022), begun001 (28.01.2022), bsnm10 (30.01.2022), Ded Mazdai (29.01.2022), GTA33 (29.01.2022), Pitgor (01.02.2022), privetpavlo (30.01.2022), VladisSLAW (31.01.2022), Zver27 (30.01.2022), ТатьянаЮрьевна (02.02.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 17.01-28.01

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,175949,175949,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,150392,150392,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7826,7826,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,54717,54717,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72601,72601,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7524,7524,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2296,2296,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14249,14249,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15909,15909,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34795,34795,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,32,32,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2963,2963,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,33973,33973,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (05.02.2022), Alex_AZM (29.01.2022), artem31 (01.03.2022), begun001 (29.01.2022), bravoasu (31.01.2022), Ded Mazdai (29.01.2022), n_ivanovv (09.02.2022), privetpavlo (30.01.2022), rimma29 (31.01.2022), VladisSLAW (31.01.2022), Виктор1979 (22.02.2022), НПО (29.01.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 24.01. по 29.01.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),408075,408075,29.01.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,774259,774259,29.01.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,61793,61793,29.01.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,218128,218128,29.01.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,329278,329278,29.01.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,252140,252140,29.01.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,585630,585630,29.01.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51216,51216,29.01.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,29.01.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6168,6168,29.01.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,29.01.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,698145,698145,29.01.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,88619,88619,29.01.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,104772,104772,29.01.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,117216,117216,29.01.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,123070,123070,29.01.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,183017,183017,29.01.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,408980,408980,29.01.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,205421,205421,29.01.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,258163,258163,29.01.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,175387,175387,29.01.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,235300,235300,29.01.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,137520,137520,29.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,118713,118713,29.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,119115,119115,29.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,79583,79583,29.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,99899,99899,29.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,106547,106547,29.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,83922,83922,29.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,182744,182744,29.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,143047,143047,29.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,197104,197104,29.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,149612,149612,29.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,363810,363810,29.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,119803,119803,29.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,225184,225184,29.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,73447,73447,29.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,276167,276167,29.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,182662,182662,29.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,125776,125776,29.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,88816,88816,29.01.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,24566,24566,29.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,69189,69189,29.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,58362,58362,29.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,49203,49203,29.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,64589,64589,29.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,22321,22321,29.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,70014,70014,29.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,48201,48201,29.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,56684,56684,29.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,29368,29368,29.01.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,5744,5744,29.01.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,28671,28671,29.01.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,368695,368695,29.01.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1440567,1440567,29.01.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,287068,287068,29.01.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,194460,194460,29.01.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,105697,105697,29.01.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,448484,448484,29.01.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,269742,269742,29.01.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,296264,296264,29.01.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,139262,139262,29.01.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,7552,7552,29.01.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2186140,2186140,29.01.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,178335,178335,29.01.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,202891,202891,29.01.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,81787,81787,29.01.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,111,111,29.01.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,29.01.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,29.01.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,29.01.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),209066,209066,29.01.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,295535,295535,29.01.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21114,21114,29.01.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,20824,20824,29.01.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,87,87,29.01.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,29.01.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,29.01.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22810,22810,29.01.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,29.01.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),53197,53197,29.01.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,29.01.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,29.01.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,29.01.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,29.01.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,29.01.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,29.01.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,29.01.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,29.01.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,262,262,29.01.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,29.01.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,29.01.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,29.01.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,29.01.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,29.01.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,29.01.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4508,4508,29.01.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,139333,139333,29.01.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,99989,99989,29.01.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,189,189,29.01.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,29.01.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,29.01.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28188,28188,29.01.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,31483,31483,29.01.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,212125,212125,29.01  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,80093,80093,29.01.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33634,33634,29.01.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89615,89615,29.01.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.02.2022), -Skromniy- (30.01.2022), Alex_AZM (29.01.2022), antic (30.01.2022), Astral-71 (31.01.2022), begun001 (11.02.2022), Bladislav (29.01.2022), BPAvel (21.02.2022), chell2022 (04.02.2022), d-q10 (30.01.2022), D@nila (31.01.2022), daniil1196 (30.01.2022), dchk1 (31.01.2022), DirHarvest (29.01.2022), egregor (29.01.2022), grigorenko (29.01.2022), GriLlo (31.01.2022), henry723 (29.01.2022), KazAndreyK (30.01.2022), Lotos-perm (02.02.2022), lr_ (29.01.2022), mang (30.01.2022), MasterM (07.02.2022), maydik68 (30.01.2022), MilSa (01.02.2022), monster_k (04.02.2022), Nektoto (30.01.2022), Notebook1971 (05.02.2022), novogren (01.02.2022), osv10 (31.01.2022), ozornik (30.01.2022), Retep (04.03.2022), rif_r (04.02.2022), Roman795 (29.01.2022), rtsot (04.02.2022), sandyr (14.02.2022), sergey_cherdyn (07.02.2022), SMveter (29.01.2022), sramotnik (30.01.2022), Step9 (05.03.2022), Tdutyb (08.02.2022), ufasinol (30.01.2022), Veta K (01.02.2022), vexer206 (29.01.2022), vikins (30.01.2022), vikost (31.01.2022), vrnunya (31.01.2022), werwolf79 (30.01.2022), zaqxsw2240 (04.02.2022), Александр_Д (12.02.2022), Марина262626 (14.02.2022), нюрочка (31.01.2022), охотник 2013 (05.02.2022), Стасн (31.01.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Ежемесячное обновление основных федеральных баз с 03.01.2022 по 29.01.2022
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 03.01.2022 по 29.01.2022
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 03.01.2022 по 29.01.2022
торрент

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 15.01 по 29.01.2022
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (05.02.2022), -Skromniy- (31.01.2022), aes0nne (11.02.2022), Alain1988 (31.01.2022), Alex_AZM (31.01.2022), Allochcka (04.02.2022), Andreiyarh (03.02.2022), artstep (03.02.2022), Avreliy (04.02.2022), begun001 (11.02.2022), chell2022 (15.02.2022), daniil1196 (30.01.2022), dchk1 (31.01.2022), Ded Mazdai (13.02.2022), egregor (13.02.2022), KazAndreyK (30.01.2022), lexxya (01.02.2022), lr_ (08.02.2022), mang (30.01.2022), MilSa (01.02.2022), Nadegda38 (31.01.2022), nekristov (12.02.2022), Nyas (09.02.2022), ORTUS (21.02.2022), osv10 (31.01.2022), ozornik (01.02.2022), Phantom63rus (31.01.2022), privetpavlo (30.01.2022), Retep (04.03.2022), rif_r (04.02.2022), s142s (08.03.2022), sena68 (30.01.2022), sergey_cherdyn (07.02.2022), SerNikAnt (02.02.2022), ufasinol (04.02.2022), up100 (02.02.2022), vikost (31.01.2022), VladisSLAW (31.01.2022), werwolf79 (06.02.2022), zaqxsw2240 (04.02.2022), Вутш (06.02.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 28.01 по 04.02.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,176088,176088,04.02.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,150537,150537,04.02.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7843,7843,04.02.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,54897,54897,04.02.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72655,72655,04.02.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7527,7527,04.02.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2297,2297,04.02.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,04.02.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14252,14252,04.02.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15933,15933,04.02.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34829,34829,04.02  .2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,04.02.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2969,2969,04.02.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,34022,34022,04.02.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.02.2022), Alain1988 (07.02.2022), Alex_AZM (05.02.2022), Allochcka (07.02.2022), begun001 (04.02.2022), bsnm10 (06.02.2022), Ded Mazdai (06.02.2022), mokh (05.02.2022), Nikols-Nikols (13.03.2022), Pitgor (08.02.2022), privetpavlo (07.02.2022), Trinitty (22.02.2022), VladisSLAW (10.02.2022), vladmitr (07.06.2022), Zver27 (06.02.2022), ТатьянаЮрьевна (18.02.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 31.01. по 05.02.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),408548,408548,05.02.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,775296,775296,05.02.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,61872,61872,05.02.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,218356,218356,05.02.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,329800,329800,05.02.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,252434,252434,05.02.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,586150,586150,05.02.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51254,51254,05.02.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,05.02.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6172,6172,05.02.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,05.02.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,699213,699213,05.02.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,89003,89003,05.02.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,104885,104885,05.02.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,117325,117325,05.02.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,123177,123177,05.02.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,183278,183278,05.02.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,410109,410109,05.02.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,205572,205572,05.02.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,258521,258521,05.02.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,175622,175622,05.02.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,235682,235682,05.02.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,137700,137700,05.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,118892,118892,05.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,119269,119269,05.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,79747,79747,05.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,100052,100052,05.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,106711,106711,05.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,84064,84064,05.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,183107,183107,05.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,143308,143308,05.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,197373,197373,05.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,149799,149799,05.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,364410,364410,05.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,120062,120062,05.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,225480,225480,05.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,73557,73557,05.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,276769,276769,05.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,182968,182968,05.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,125959,125959,05.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,88960,88960,05.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,24661,24661,05.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,70840,70840,05.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,58840,58840,05.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,49767,49767,05.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,65364,65364,05.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,22544,22544,05.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,70386,70386,05.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,48779,48779,05.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,56948,56948,05.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,29827,29827,05.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,5846,5846,05.02.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,29102,29102,05.02.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,368868,368868,05.02.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1445562,1445562,05.02.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,287417,287417,05.02.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,194524,194524,05.02.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,105727,105727,05.02.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,448621,448621,05.02.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,269870,269870,05.02.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,296447,296447,05.02.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,139333,139333,05.02.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,7631,7631,05.02.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2191505,2191505,05.02.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,178636,178636,05.02.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,202991,202991,05.02.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,81833,81833,05.02.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,111,111,05.02.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,05.02.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,05.02.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,05.02.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),209194,209194,05.02.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,295977,295977,05.02.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21114,21114,05.02.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,21134,21134,05.02.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,87,87,05.02.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,05.02.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,05.02.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22852,22852,05.02.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,05.02.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),53376,53376,05.02.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,05.02.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,05.02.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,05.02.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,05.02.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,05.02.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,05.02.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,05.02.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,05.02.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,262,262,05.02.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,05.02.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,05.02.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,05.02.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,05.02.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,05.02.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,05.02.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4509,4509,05.02.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,139505,139505,05.02.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,100000,100000,05.02.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,190,190,05.02.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,05.02.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,05.02.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28219,28219,05.02.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,31600,31600,05.02.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,212360,212360,05.02  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,80258,80258,05.02.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33664,33664,05.02.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89642,89642,05.02.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (12.02.2022), -Skromniy- (06.02.2022), Alain1988 (07.02.2022), Alex_AZM (05.02.2022), antic (07.02.2022), artstep (12.02.2022), Astral-71 (07.02.2022), begun001 (05.02.2022), BPAvel (07.02.2022), chell2022 (15.02.2022), d-q10 (07.02.2022), D@nila (06.02.2022), daniil1196 (06.02.2022), dchk1 (05.02.2022), DirHarvest (05.02.2022), egregor (06.02.2022), grigorenko (05.02.2022), henry723 (05.02.2022), KazAndreyK (05.02.2022), lr_ (08.02.2022), MasterM (07.02.2022), MilSa (06.02.2022), nekristov (12.02.2022), Nektoto (06.02.2022), Nortop (05.02.2022), Notebook1971 (05.02.2022), novogren (08.02.2022), ORTUS (21.02.2022), osv10 (07.02.2022), privetpavlo (07.02.2022), Retep (04.03.2022), rif_r (07.02.2022), Roman795 (05.02.2022), sandyr (14.02.2022), SavageBambr (05.02.2022), sergey_cherdyn (07.02.2022), smenalab (05.02.2022), SMveter (06.02.2022), sramotnik (06.02.2022), Step9 (05.03.2022), Tdutyb (08.02.2022), ufasinol (06.02.2022), up100 (08.02.2022), Veta K (14.02.2022), vexer206 (12.02.2022), vikins (05.02.2022), vrnunya (14.02.2022), werwolf79 (06.02.2022), zaqxsw2240 (07.02.2022), Александр_Д (12.02.2022), Вутш (06.02.2022), Марина262626 (14.02.2022), Стасн (07.02.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 04.02 по 11.02.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,176251,176251,11.02.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,150671,150671,11.02.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7861,7861,11.02.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,55181,55181,11.02.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72693,72693,11.02.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7532,7532,11.02.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2297,2297,11.02.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,11.02.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14254,14254,11.02.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15952,15952,11.02.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34850,34850,11.02  .2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,32,32,11.02.2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,11.02.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2970,2970,11.02.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,34040,34040,11.02.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (12.02.2022), Alex_AZM (11.02.2022), Allochcka (12.02.2022), begun001 (11.02.2022), bsnm10 (12.02.2022), Ded Mazdai (13.02.2022), mokh (13.02.2022), Nikols-Nikols (13.03.2022), Pitgor (14.02.2022), privetpavlo (12.02.2022), VladisSLAW (11.02.2022), vladmitr (07.06.2022), ТатьянаЮрьевна (18.02.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 07.02. по 12.02.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),409255,409255,12.02.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,777163,777163,12.02.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,61964,61964,12.02.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,218561,218561,12.02.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,330340,330340,12.02.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,252766,252766,12.02.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,586637,586637,12.02.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51294,51294,12.02.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,12.02.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6175,6175,12.02.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,12.02.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,700174,700174,12.02.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,89256,89256,12.02.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,104938,104938,12.02.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,117475,117475,12.02.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,123294,123294,12.02.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,183511,183511,12.02.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,411278,411278,12.02.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,205806,205806,12.02.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,258904,258904,12.02.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,175870,175870,12.02.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,235942,235942,12.02.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,137891,137891,12.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,119121,119121,12.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,119424,119424,12.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,79914,79914,12.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,100239,100239,12.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,106820,106820,12.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,84165,84165,12.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,183300,183300,12.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,143644,143644,12.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,197729,197729,12.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,149964,149964,12.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,365114,365114,12.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,120188,120188,12.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,226072,226072,12.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,73656,73656,12.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,277273,277273,12.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,183220,183220,12.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,126175,126175,12.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,89067,89067,12.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,24741,24741,12.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,72454,72454,12.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,59485,59485,12.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,50894,50894,12.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,65959,65959,12.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,22841,22841,12.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,70623,70623,12.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,49245,49245,12.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,57676,57676,12.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,30398,30398,12.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,5961,5961,12.02.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,29413,29413,12.02.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,368957,368957,12.02.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1448177,1448177,12.02.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,287807,287807,12.02.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,194596,194596,12.02.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,105881,105881,12.02.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,448756,448756,12.02.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,270004,270004,12.02.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,296515,296515,12.02.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,139377,139377,12.02.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,7711,7711,12.02.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2195916,2195916,12.02.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,178900,178900,12.02.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,203091,203091,12.02.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,81898,81898,12.02.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,111,111,12.02.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,12.02.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,12.02.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,12.02.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),209370,209370,12.02.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,296448,296448,12.02.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21114,21114,12.02.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,21504,21504,12.02.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,88,88,12.02.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,12.02.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,12.02.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22895,22895,12.02.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,12.02.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),53532,53532,12.02.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,12.02.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,12.02.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,12.02.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,12.02.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,12.02.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,12.02.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,12.02.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,12.02.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,271,271,12.02.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,12.02.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,12.02.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,12.02.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,12.02.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,12.02.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,12.02.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4510,4510,12.02.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,139619,139619,12.02.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,100018,100018,12.02.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,190,190,12.02.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,12.02.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,12.02.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28252,28252,12.02.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,31717,31717,12.02.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,212667,212667,12.02  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,80396,80396,12.02.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33694,33694,12.02.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89660,89660,12.02.2022,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (13.02.2022), Alex_AZM (13.02.2022), antic (13.02.2022), Astral-71 (14.02.2022), begun001 (12.02.2022), Bladislav (14.02.2022), BPAvel (13.02.2022), chell2022 (15.02.2022), D@nila (14.02.2022), daniil1196 (12.02.2022), dchk1 (12.02.2022), DirHarvest (12.02.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (12.02.2022), egregor (13.02.2022), grigorenko (19.02.2022), henry723 (12.02.2022), Hider (21.02.2022), KazAndreyK (14.02.2022), lemm226 (13.03.2022), lr_ (27.02.2022), MasterM (14.02.2022), maydik68 (13.02.2022), MilSa (14.02.2022), monster_k (15.02.2022), nekristov (15.02.2022), Nektoto (13.02.2022), Nortop (13.02.2022), ORTUS (21.02.2022), osv10 (14.02.2022), Retep (04.03.2022), rif_r (14.02.2022), Roman795 (12.02.2022), rtsot (16.02.2022), sandyr (14.02.2022), SavageBambr (13.02.2022), sergey_cherdyn (14.02.2022), sramotnik (13.02.2022), Step9 (05.03.2022), Tdutyb (13.02.2022), ued (18.02.2022), ufasinol (13.02.2022), up100 (14.02.2022), Veta K (14.02.2022), vexer206 (12.02.2022), vikins (13.02.2022), vrnunya (14.02.2022), werwolf79 (12.02.2022), zaqxsw2240 (17.02.2022), Александр_Д (12.02.2022), Вутш (14.02.2022), Марина262626 (14.02.2022), нюрочка (13.02.2022), охотник 2013 (13.02.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 31.01-11.02

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,176251,176251,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,150671,150671,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7861,7861,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,55181,55181,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72693,72693,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7532,7532,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2297,2297,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14254,14254,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15952,15952,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34850,34850,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,32,32,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2970,2970,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,34040,34040,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

Alex_AZM (13.02.2022), artem31 (01.03.2022), bravoasu (15.02.2022), Ded Mazdai (19.02.2022), n_ivanovv (16.02.2022), privetpavlo (14.02.2022), rimma29 (14.02.2022), VladisSLAW (13.02.2022), Виктор1979 (22.02.2022), НПО (13.02.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 29.01 по 12.02.2022
торрент

----------

-Skromniy- (19.02.2022), Alain1988 (14.02.2022), Alex_AZM (14.02.2022), BPAvel (21.02.2022), chell2022 (15.02.2022), daniil1196 (14.02.2022), Ded Mazdai (19.02.2022), egregor (14.02.2022), KazAndreyK (14.02.2022), MasterM (14.02.2022), MilSa (14.02.2022), ozornik (15.02.2022), Phantom63rus (20.02.2022), privetpavlo (14.02.2022), rif_r (14.02.2022), sergey_cherdyn (14.02.2022), ufasinol (15.02.2022), Veta K (14.02.2022), VladisSLAW (14.02.2022), Вутш (14.02.2022), охотник 2013 (13.02.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 11.02 по 18.02.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,176376,176376,18.02.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,150879,150879,18.02.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7876,7876,18.02.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,55318,55318,18.02.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72728,72728,18.02.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7542,7542,18.02.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2298,2298,18.02.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,18.02.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14263,14263,18.02.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15970,15970,18.02.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34876,34876,18.02  .2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,32,32,18.02.2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,18.02.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,18.02.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2971,2971,18.02.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,34075,34075,18.02.2022,=HOST

----------

Alain1988 (21.02.2022), Alex_AZM (19.02.2022), Allochcka (18.02.2022), begun001 (18.02.2022), bsnm10 (19.02.2022), Ded Mazdai (19.02.2022), mokh (22.02.2022), Nikols-Nikols (13.03.2022), oleelo (22.02.2022), VladisSLAW (19.02.2022), vladmitr (07.06.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 14.02. по 19.02.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),409844,409844,19.02.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,778944,778944,19.02.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,62116,62116,19.02.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,218722,218722,19.02.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,330866,330866,19.02.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,253069,253069,19.02.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,587238,587238,19.02.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51335,51335,19.02.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,19.02.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6179,6179,19.02.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,19.02.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,701093,701093,19.02.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,89620,89620,19.02.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,105060,105060,19.02.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,117629,117629,19.02.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,123410,123410,19.02.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,183782,183782,19.02.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,412608,412608,19.02.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,206140,206140,19.02.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,259290,259290,19.02.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,176036,176036,19.02.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,236231,236231,19.02.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,138069,138069,19.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,119334,119334,19.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,119577,119577,19.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,80060,80060,19.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,100372,100372,19.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,106971,106971,19.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,84297,84297,19.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,183653,183653,19.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,143866,143866,19.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,198216,198216,19.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,150130,150130,19.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,365795,365795,19.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,120363,120363,19.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,226544,226544,19.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,73742,73742,19.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,277791,277791,19.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,183478,183478,19.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,126333,126333,19.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,89205,89205,19.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,24877,24877,19.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,73348,73348,19.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,60098,60098,19.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,51551,51551,19.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,66668,66668,19.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,23001,23001,19.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,71651,71651,19.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,50227,50227,19.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,58426,58426,19.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,30782,30782,19.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,6023,6023,19.02.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,29667,29667,19.02.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,369054,369054,19.02.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1450690,1450690,19.02.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,288135,288135,19.02.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,194787,194787,19.02.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,105913,105913,19.02.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,448888,448888,19.02.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,270150,270150,19.02.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,296625,296625,19.02.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,139411,139411,19.02.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,7791,7791,19.02.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2200378,2200378,19.02.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,179150,179150,19.02.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,203199,203199,19.02.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,81960,81960,19.02.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,112,112,19.02.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,19.02.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,19.02.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,19.02.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),209522,209522,19.02.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,296855,296855,19.02.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21114,21114,19.02.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,21889,21889,19.02.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,88,88,19.02.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,19.02.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,19.02.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22940,22940,19.02.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,19.02.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),53636,53636,19.02.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,19.02.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,19.02.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,19.02.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,19.02.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,19.02.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,19.02.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,19.02.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,19.02.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,271,271,19.02.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,19.02.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,19.02.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,19.02.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,19.02.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,19.02.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,19.02.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4511,4511,19.02.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,139711,139711,19.02.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,100023,100023,19.02.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,190,190,19.02.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,19.02.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,19.02.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28277,28277,19.02.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,31783,31783,19.02.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,212997,212997,19.02  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,80508,80508,19.02.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33725,33725,19.02.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89678,89678,19.02.2022,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (22.02.2022), Alenakp2020 (26.02.2022), Alex_AZM (19.02.2022), BPAvel (21.02.2022), D@nila (20.02.2022), daniil1196 (19.02.2022), dchk1 (23.02.2022), DirHarvest (20.02.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (19.02.2022), egregor (19.02.2022), grigorenko (19.02.2022), henry723 (19.02.2022), Hider (21.02.2022), KazAndreyK (19.02.2022), lav591231 (20.02.2022), lr_ (27.02.2022), maydik68 (19.02.2022), MilSa (22.02.2022), Nektoto (20.02.2022), novogren (21.02.2022), ORTUS (21.02.2022), osv10 (28.02.2022), ozornik (20.02.2022), Retep (04.03.2022), rif_r (21.02.2022), Roman795 (19.02.2022), SavageBambr (19.02.2022), sergey_cherdyn (06.03.2022), smenalab (26.02.2022), SMveter (21.02.2022), sramotnik (21.02.2022), Step9 (05.03.2022), Tdutyb (20.02.2022), ufasinol (22.02.2022), Veta K (07.03.2022), vexer206 (19.02.2022), vikins (20.02.2022), vrnunya (22.02.2022), werwolf79 (20.02.2022), yurii_z (20.02.2022), zaqxsw2240 (20.02.2022), Вутш (20.02.2022), Стасн (21.02.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 18.02 по 25.02.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,176512,176512,25.02.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,151060,151060,25.02.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7882,7882,25.02.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,55483,55483,25.02.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72761,72761,25.02.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7547,7547,25.02.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2298,2298,25.02.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,25.02.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14273,14273,25.02.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15985,15985,25.02.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34924,34924,25.02  .2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,25.02.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2971,2971,25.02.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,34111,34111,25.02.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (06.03.2022), Alex_AZM (26.02.2022), Allochcka (02.03.2022), begun001 (15.04.2022), Ded Mazdai (27.02.2022), evgen198304 (08.03.2022), Kharamangut (14.03.2022), mokh (28.02.2022), mr.frales (09.03.2022), Nikols-Nikols (13.03.2022), Pitgor (28.02.2022), Trinitty (06.03.2022), vladmitr (07.06.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 14.02-25.02

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,176512,176512,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,151060,151060,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7882,7882,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,55483,55483,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72761,72761,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7547,7547,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2298,2298,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14273,14273,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,15985,15985,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34924,34924,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2971,2971,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,34111,34111,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (06.03.2022), Alex_AZM (27.02.2022), artem31 (01.03.2022), begun001 (15.04.2022), Ded Mazdai (27.02.2022), evgen198304 (08.03.2022), n_ivanovv (28.02.2022), rimma29 (28.02.2022), unknown13 (27.02.2022), Виктор1979 (15.03.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 21.02. по 26.02.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),410285,410285,26.02.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,779897,779897,26.02.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,62248,62248,26.02.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,218882,218882,26.02.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,331386,331386,26.02.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,253284,253284,26.02.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,587715,587715,26.02.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51389,51389,26.02.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,26.02.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6181,6181,26.02.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,26.02.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,701883,701883,26.02.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,89913,89913,26.02.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,105224,105224,26.02.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,117721,117721,26.02.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,123532,123532,26.02.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,184017,184017,26.02.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,413754,413754,26.02.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,206482,206482,26.02.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,259601,259601,26.02.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,176269,176269,26.02.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,236457,236457,26.02.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,138216,138216,26.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,119533,119533,26.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,119680,119680,26.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,80180,80180,26.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,100607,100607,26.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,107089,107089,26.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,84356,84356,26.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,183916,183916,26.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,144110,144110,26.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,198470,198470,26.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,150273,150273,26.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,366419,366419,26.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,120561,120561,26.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,226802,226802,26.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,73815,73815,26.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,278121,278121,26.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,183685,183685,26.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,126452,126452,26.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,89317,89317,26.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,24948,24948,26.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,73890,73890,26.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,60621,60621,26.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,51952,51952,26.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,67165,67165,26.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,23130,23130,26.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,72382,72382,26.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,50487,50487,26.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,59599,59599,26.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,31203,31203,26.02.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,6068,6068,26.02.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,29828,29828,26.02.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,369155,369155,26.02.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1452531,1452531,26.02.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,288543,288543,26.02.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,194868,194868,26.02.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,105933,105933,26.02.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,448999,448999,26.02.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,270273,270273,26.02.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,296702,296702,26.02.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,139453,139453,26.02.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,7871,7871,26.02.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2203978,2203978,26.02.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,179424,179424,26.02.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,203300,203300,26.02.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,82019,82019,26.02.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,112,112,26.02.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,26.02.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,26.02.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,26.02.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),209638,209638,26.02.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,297188,297188,26.02.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21114,21114,26.02.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,22175,22175,26.02.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,88,88,26.02.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,60,60,26.02.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,26.02.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),22999,22999,26.02.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,26.02.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),53703,53703,26.02.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,26.02.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,26.02.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,26.02.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,26.02.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,26.02.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,26.02.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,26.02.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,26.02.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,271,271,26.02.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,26.02.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,26.02.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,26.02.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,26.02.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,26.02.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,26.02.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4512,4512,26.02.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,139839,139839,26.02.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,100040,100040,26.02.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,190,190,26.02.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,26.02.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,26.02.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28306,28306,26.02.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,31862,31862,26.02.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,213166,213166,26.02  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,80638,80638,26.02.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33757,33757,26.02.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89699,89699,26.02.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (06.03.2022), -Skromniy- (28.02.2022), Alex_AZM (26.02.2022), Astral-71 (28.02.2022), begun001 (15.04.2022), Bladislav (15.03.2022), daniil1196 (27.02.2022), dchk1 (26.02.2022), DirHarvest (27.02.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (26.02.2022), egregor (08.03.2022), evgen198304 (08.03.2022), grigorenko (26.02.2022), henry723 (26.02.2022), Hider (26.02.2022), Kharamangut (14.03.2022), lr_ (27.02.2022), mark avreliy (07.03.2022), MilSa (09.03.2022), nekristov (01.03.2022), osv10 (28.02.2022), Retep (04.03.2022), rif_r (28.02.2022), Roman795 (26.02.2022), sergey_cherdyn (06.03.2022), smenalab (07.03.2022), sramotnik (27.02.2022), Step9 (05.03.2022), Tdutyb (27.02.2022), ufasinol (26.02.2022), Veta K (07.03.2022), vexer206 (26.02.2022), vikins (26.02.2022), vikost (09.03.2022), vrnunya (28.02.2022), werwolf79 (27.02.2022), Вутш (26.02.2022), Стасн (28.02.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Ежемесячное обновление основных федеральных баз с 31.01.2022 по 26.02.2022
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 31.01.2022 по 26.02.2022
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 31.01.2022 по 26.02.2022
торрент

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 12.02 по 26.02.2022
торрент

Всем мира и добра.

----------

(ИльФ) (06.03.2022), -Skromniy- (14.03.2022), Bladislav (15.03.2022), BPAvel (10.03.2022), daniil1196 (27.02.2022), dchk1 (06.03.2022), Ded Mazdai (05.03.2022), egregor (08.03.2022), KazAndreyK (01.03.2022), Kharamangut (14.03.2022), lexxya (16.03.2022), lr_ (27.02.2022), MasterM (10.03.2022), nekristov (01.03.2022), osv10 (28.02.2022), Retep (04.03.2022), rif_r (28.02.2022), s142s (08.03.2022), sergey_cherdyn (06.03.2022), SMveter (11.03.2022), ufasinol (27.02.2022), Veta K (07.03.2022), vikost (09.03.2022), Вутш (02.03.2022)

----------


## sena68

тоже санкции*

----------


## UrsusMagnus

Любые санкции можно обойти ;-)

----------


## SMveter

*Консультант Плюс. Пополнения для федеральных баз с 28.02 по 06.03.2022*


*Статистика:*
*Скрытый текст*ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,138444,138444,05.03.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,123746,123746,04.03.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,415157,415157,05.03.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,206965,206965,04.03.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,702966,702966,05.03.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,176764,176764,04.03.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,260101,260101,04.03.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,236795,236795,04.03.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,117945,117945,04.03.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,105507,105507,04.03.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,184396,184396,04.03.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,140047,140047,05.03.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4513,4513,02.03.2022,=HOST
ESU,Документы СССР,51415,51415,01.03.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,588429,588429,05.03.2022,=HOS  T
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,04.03.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,04.03.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,192,192,04.03.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33795,33795,04.03.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,04.03.2022,=HOST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,04.03.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,04.03.2022,=HOS  T
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,04.03.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,04.03.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,04.03.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,04.03.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,04.03.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,22589,22589,04.03.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21114,21114,03.03.2022,=HOST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,03.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,75145,75145,05.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,61040,61040,05.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,52202,52202,05.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,68505,68505,05.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,23644,23644,05.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,73203,73203,05.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,51201,51201,05.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,60450,60450,05.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,31604,31604,05.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,6165,6165,05.03.2022,=HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),411003,411003,06.03.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2210252,2210252,05.03.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89715,89715,05.03.2022,=H  OST
MLAW,Москва Проф,219070,219070,04.03.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,331866,331866,04.03.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,7951,7951,02.03.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,04.03.2022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,31934,31934,03.03.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,100044,100044,05.03.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,781565,781565,05.03.2022,=HOST
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,297610,297610,05.03.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,88,88,05.03.2022,=HOST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,05.03.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,05.03.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,274,274,05.03.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),53875,53875,05.03.2022,=HO  ST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,05.03.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,05.03.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,05.03.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,05.03.2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,80979,80979,05.03.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,112,112,05.03.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,05.03.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,04.03.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,213514,213514,05.03  .2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,05.03.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6184,6184,05.03.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,05.03.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,05.03.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,82085,82085,28.02.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,05.03.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23014,23014,04.03.2022,=HO  ST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),209815,209815,05.03.2022,=HOS  T
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,119777,119777,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,119870,119870,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,80272,80272,28.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,100781,100781,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,107276,107276,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,84529,84529,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,184230,184230,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,144379,144379,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,198777,198777,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,150554,150554,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,367344,367344,04.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,120780,120780,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,227393,227393,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,73995,73995,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,278736,278736,04.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,183954,183954,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,126631,126631,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,89481,89481,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,25099,25099,05.03.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,203413,203413,28.02.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,62405,62405,05.03.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,179726,179726,01.03.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,90344,90344,05.03.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,30251,30251,05.03.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1455468,1455468,04.03.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,139486,139486,04.03.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,369282,369282,04.03.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,449130,449130,04.03.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,296775,296775,04.03.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,106140,106140,04.03.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,288890,288890,04.03.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,194943,194943,04.03.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,270415,270415,04.03.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,253535,253535,05.03.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28336,28336,01.03.2  022,=HOST

----------

Alexeyw18 (09.03.2022), Astral-71 (09.03.2022), Bladislav (15.03.2022), BPAvel (10.03.2022), dchk1 (11.03.2022), egregor (11.03.2022), Kharamangut (13.03.2022), lr_ (12.03.2022), mark avreliy (12.03.2022), maydik68 (09.03.2022), MilSa (09.03.2022), Nektoto (09.03.2022), osv10 (09.03.2022), Retep (13.04.2022), Roman795 (09.03.2022), sergey_cherdyn (15.03.2022), sramotnik (12.03.2022), Tdutyb (13.03.2022), ufasinol (13.03.2022), up100 (10.03.2022), UrsusMagnus (10.03.2022), vexer206 (09.03.2022), vikins (09.03.2022), vikost (09.03.2022), Вутш (09.03.2022), Стасн (14.03.2022)

----------


## sramotnik

Уважаемый SMveter, тогда уже сделайте все базы в одном архиве, пожалуйста, чтобы можно было скачать всё за один раз. Коли уж уважаемого Степана сегодня нет с нами. С ув., пользователь форума

----------

SMveter (09.03.2022)

----------


## up100

чтобы скачать надо подписаться на яндекс 360 платно? (((

----------


## SMveter

*Консультант Плюс. Пополнения для федеральных баз с 28.02 по 06.03.2022*

*drive.google*

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,138444,138444,05.03.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,123746,123746,04.03.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,415157,415157,05.03.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,206965,206965,04.03.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,702966,702966,05.03.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,176764,176764,04.03.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,260101,260101,04.03.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,236795,236795,04.03.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,117945,117945,04.03.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,105507,105507,04.03.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,184396,184396,04.03.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,140047,140047,05.03.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4513,4513,02.03.2022,=HOST
ESU,Документы СССР,51415,51415,01.03.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,588429,588429,05.03.2022,=HOS  T
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,04.03.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,04.03.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,192,192,04.03.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33795,33795,04.03.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,04.03.2022,=HOST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,04.03.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,04.03.2022,=HOS  T
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,04.03.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,04.03.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,04.03.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,04.03.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,04.03.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,22589,22589,04.03.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21114,21114,03.03.2022,=HOST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,03.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,75145,75145,05.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,61040,61040,05.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,52202,52202,05.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,68505,68505,05.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,23644,23644,05.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,73203,73203,05.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,51201,51201,05.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,60450,60450,05.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,31604,31604,05.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,6165,6165,05.03.2022,=HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),411003,411003,06.03.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2210252,2210252,05.03.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89715,89715,05.03.2022,=H  OST
MLAW,Москва Проф,219070,219070,04.03.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,331866,331866,04.03.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,7951,7951,02.03.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,04.03.2022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,31934,31934,03.03.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,100044,100044,05.03.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,781565,781565,05.03.2022,=HOST
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,297610,297610,05.03.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,88,88,05.03.2022,=HOST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,05.03.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,05.03.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,274,274,05.03.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),53875,53875,05.03.2022,=HO  ST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,05.03.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,05.03.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,05.03.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,05.03.2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,80979,80979,05.03.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,112,112,05.03.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,05.03.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,04.03.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,213514,213514,05.03  .2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,05.03.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6184,6184,05.03.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,05.03.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,05.03.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,82085,82085,28.02.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,05.03.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23014,23014,04.03.2022,=HO  ST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),209815,209815,05.03.2022,=HOS  T
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,119777,119777,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,119870,119870,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,80272,80272,28.02.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,100781,100781,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,107276,107276,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,84529,84529,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,184230,184230,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,144379,144379,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,198777,198777,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,150554,150554,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,367344,367344,04.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,120780,120780,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,227393,227393,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,73995,73995,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,278736,278736,04.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,183954,183954,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,126631,126631,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,89481,89481,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,25099,25099,05.03.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,203413,203413,28.02.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,62405,62405,05.03.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,179726,179726,01.03.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,90344,90344,05.03.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,30251,30251,05.03.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1455468,1455468,04.03.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,139486,139486,04.03.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,369282,369282,04.03.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,449130,449130,04.03.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,296775,296775,04.03.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,106140,106140,04.03.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,288890,288890,04.03.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,194943,194943,04.03.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,270415,270415,04.03.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,253535,253535,05.03.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28336,28336,01.03.2  022,=HOST

*КонсультантБухгалтер. Пополнения для баз с 21.02.2022 по 06.03.2022*

*drive.google*

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*DOCS,Нормативные документы,108298,108298,06.03.2022,=HOST
BRB,Решения высших судов (бухгалтер),31615,31615,06.03.2022,=HOST
BVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа (бухгалтер),10251,10251,06.03.2022,=HOST
BVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа (бухгалтер),11085,11085,06.03.2022,=HOST
BDV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа (бухгалтер),8009,8009,06.03.2022,=HOST
BZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа (бухгалтер),15731,15731,06.03.2022,=HOST
BMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа (бухгалтер),24261,24261,06.03.2022,=HOST
BPV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа (бухгалтер),14624,14624,06.03.2022,=HOST
BSZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа (бухгалтер),20733,20733,06.03.2022,=HOST
BSK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа (бухгалтер),18324,18324,06.03.2022,=HOST
BUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа (бухгалтер),17755,17755,06.03.2022,=HOST
BCN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа (бухгалтер),8892,8892,06.03.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,112,112,06.03.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,06.03.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,06.03.2022,=HOST
QSA,Вопросы-ответы,185680,185680,06.03.2022,=HOST
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,297610,297610,06.03.2022,=HOST
KRS,Корреспонденция счетов,21114,21114,06.03.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,22589,22589,06.03.2022,=HOST
DOF,Дополнительные формы,17552,17552,06.03.2022,=HOST

----------

-Skromniy- (11.03.2022), Bladislav (15.03.2022), Kharamangut (14.03.2022), mark avreliy (12.03.2022), MasterM (10.03.2022), Nektoto (14.03.2022), sergey_cherdyn (14.03.2022), ufasinol (13.03.2022), up100 (10.03.2022), UrsusMagnus (10.03.2022), vikost (11.03.2022)

----------


## mr.frales

Обновление баз Беларуси с 25,02 по 04,03 нашел на другом сайте

https://workupload.com/file/y8ewnvTCyL9

----------

Alain1988 (14.03.2022), Allochcka (10.03.2022), begun001 (15.04.2022), Ded Mazdai (13.03.2022), Trinitty (11.03.2022), UrsusMagnus (10.03.2022), VladisSLAW (12.03.2022), vladmitr (07.06.2022)

----------


## SMveter

*Консультант Плюс. Пополнения для федеральных баз с 07.03 по 12.03.2022*

*Статистика:*
*Скрытый текст*ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,138561,138561,11.03.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,415956,415956,11.03.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,703571,703571,11.03.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,260317,260317,10.03.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,237033,237033,10.03.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,140140,140140,11.03.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4514,4514,05.03.2022,=HOST
ESU,Документы СССР,51440,51440,05.03.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,588817,588817,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,10.03.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,10.03.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,192,192,10.03.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33823,33823,11.03.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,10.03.2022,=HOST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,10.03.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,10.03.2022,=HOS  T
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,10.03.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,10.03.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,10.03.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,10.03.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,10.03.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,22859,22859,10.03.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21114,21114,10.03.2022,=HOST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,10.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,75532,75532,11.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,61159,61159,11.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,52881,52881,11.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,69454,69454,11.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,23666,23666,11.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,73755,73755,11.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,51314,51314,11.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,60839,60839,11.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,31729,31729,11.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,6195,6195,11.03.2022,=HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),411339,411339,12.03.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2213621,2213621,11.03.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89730,89730,11.03.2022,=H  OST
MLAW,Москва Проф,219163,219163,11.03.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,332290,332290,11.03.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,8031,8031,09.03.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,10.03.2022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,32004,32004,10.03.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,100049,100049,11.03.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,782637,782637,11.03.2022,=HOST
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,297858,297858,11.03.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,89,89,11.03.2022,=HOST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,11.03.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,11.03.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,274,274,11.03.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),53964,53964,11.03.2022,=HO  ST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,11.03.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,11.03.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,11.03.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,11.03.2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,81119,81119,11.03.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,112,112,11.03.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,11.03.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,10.03.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,213750,213750,11.03  .2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,11.03.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6185,6185,11.03.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,11.03.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,11.03.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,82138,82138,05.03.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,11.03.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23030,23030,11.03.2022,=HO  ST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),209896,209896,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,119921,119921,11.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,119967,119967,11.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,80382,80382,05.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,100867,100867,11.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,107328,107328,11.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,84585,84585,11.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,184455,184455,11.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,144482,144482,11.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,198930,198930,11.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,150707,150707,11.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,367840,367840,10.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,120937,120937,11.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,227567,227567,11.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,74081,74081,11.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,278998,278998,10.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,184230,184230,11.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,126711,126711,11.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,89533,89533,11.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,25143,25143,11.03.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,203524,203524,05.03.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,62479,62479,11.03.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,179972,179972,05.03.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,90560,90560,11.03.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,30337,30337,11.03.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1458336,1458336,11.03.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,139499,139499,11.03.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,369374,369374,11.03.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,449228,449228,11.03.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,296969,296969,11.03.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,106147,106147,11.03.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,289174,289174,11.03.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,194999,194999,11.03.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,270558,270558,11.03.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,253792,253792,12.03.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28384,28384,09.03.2  022,=HOST

----------

-Skromniy- (14.03.2022), Alexeyw18 (14.03.2022), Astral-71 (14.03.2022), begun001 (15.04.2022), Bladislav (15.03.2022), egregor (17.03.2022), Hider (13.03.2022), Kharamangut (13.03.2022), lemm226 (13.03.2022), lr_ (12.03.2022), maydik68 (12.03.2022), MilSa (15.03.2022), nekristov (15.03.2022), Retep (13.04.2022), Roman795 (12.03.2022), sergey_cherdyn (14.03.2022), smenalab (13.03.2022), sramotnik (12.03.2022), Tdutyb (13.03.2022), up100 (14.03.2022), Veta K (27.04.2022), vexer206 (13.03.2022), vikins (13.03.2022), охотник 2013 (14.03.2022), Стасн (14.03.2022)

----------


## SMveter

*КонсультантПлюс: Беларусь пополнение основных баз с 04.03 по 12.03.2022*

*Статистика:*
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,176795,176795,12.03.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,151439,151439,12.03.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7900,7900,10.03.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,55858,55858,11.03.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72866,72866,12.03.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7562,7562,12.03.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2299,2299,11.03.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,11.03.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14284,14284,12.03.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16038,16038,12.03.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34978,34978,12.03  .2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,33,33,09.03.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2979,2979,12.03.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,34308,34308,12.03.2022,=HOST

----------

Alex_AZM (13.03.2022), begun001 (15.04.2022), Bladislav (15.03.2022), Ded Mazdai (13.03.2022), egregor (17.03.2022), Kharamangut (13.03.2022), mokh (14.03.2022), Nikols-Nikols (13.03.2022), postgrodno (13.03.2022), sergey_cherdyn (14.03.2022), unknown13 (13.03.2022), vikost (14.03.2022), VladisSLAW (12.03.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 28.02-12.03

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,176795,176795,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,151439,151439,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7900,7900,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,55858,55858,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72866,72866,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7562,7562,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2299,2299,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14284,14284,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16038,16038,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34978,34978,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,33,33,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2979,2979,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,34308,34308,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

Alex_AZM (13.03.2022), artem31 (30.05.2022), begun001 (15.04.2022), Ges (14.03.2022), n_ivanovv (14.03.2022), rimma29 (14.03.2022), staravoitau (17.03.2022), unknown13 (13.03.2022), VladisSLAW (14.03.2022), Виктор1979 (15.03.2022), НПО (13.03.2022)

----------


## SMveter

*Консультант Плюс. Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь. Пополнения с 26.02 по 12.03.2022*

*Статистика:*
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,55858,55858,11.03.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2979,2979,12.03.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,34978,34978,12.03  .2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,11.03.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7900,7900,10.03.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14284,14284,12.03.2022,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,176795,176795,12.03.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,151439,151439,12.03.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,34308,34308,12.03.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16038,16038,12.03.2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,33,33,09.03.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,01.03.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2299,2299,11.03.2022,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7562,7562,12.03.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72866,72866,12.03.2022,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),411339,411339,12.03.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,219163,219163,11.03.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,332290,332290,11.03.2022,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),6862,6862,11.03.2022,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),24043,24043,10.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),12345,12345,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),33606,33606,10.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),14394,14394,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),26388,26388,10.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),29340,29340,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),21320,21320,12.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),54085,54085,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),40413,40413,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),50350,50350,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),63509,63509,12.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),14910,14910,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),21381,21381,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),51580,51580,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),23926,23926,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),7674,7674,05.03.2022,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),22701,22701,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),13739,13739,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13841,13841,10.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18975,18975,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),8029,8029,04.03.2022,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),8097,8097,11.03.2022,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),19581,19581,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),32610,32610,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),14911,14911,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),28800,28800,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),10738,10738,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),28499,28499,09.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),17387,17387,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),12608,12608,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),35554,35554,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),30697,30697,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),36888,36888,10.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),75191,75191,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),38004,38004,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10641,10641,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),41497,41497,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),9108,9108,11.03.2022,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7542,7542,11.03.2022,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),12880,12880,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),11285,11285,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),17400,17400,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),20150,20150,10.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16709,16709,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),37060,37060,11.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),7426,7426,11.03.2022,=HOST
REXP913,Ненецкий автономный округ (приложение),1798,1798,11.03.2022,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12734,12734,09.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),58202,58202,10.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),8447,8447,11.03.2022,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),6791,6791,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,164215,164215,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,123502,123502,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,104532,104532,12.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,168928,168928,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,168305,168305,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,181355,181355,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,148423,148423,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,99681,99681,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,148584,148584,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,135910,135910,12.03.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW058,Ангарск,19767,19767,05.03.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,115735,115735,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,324137,324137,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,169908,169908,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,355835,355835,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,62729,62729,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,187597,187597,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,137533,137533,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,130369,130369,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,113730,113730,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,160992,160992,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,204175,204175,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,201762,201762,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,148007,148007,12.03.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,56997,56997,10.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,285053,285053,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,79107,79107,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,153051,153051,11.03.2022,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,178738,178738,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,99302,99302,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,193659,193659,06.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,216695,216695,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,240251,240251,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,108455,108455,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,119003,119003,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,250338,250338,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,95694,95694,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,70904,70904,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,56855,56855,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,118003,118003,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,120098,120098,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,165646,165646,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,185982,185982,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),33892,33892,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),87902,87902,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,69670,69670,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,153628,153628,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,100350,100350,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,38126,38126,10.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,65586,65586,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,123893,123893,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,86986,86986,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,88150,88150,12.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,100316,100316,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,103523,103523,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,42197,42197,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,85834,85834,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,73208,73208,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,148287,148287,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,163827,163827,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,164478,164478,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,125479,125479,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,114339,114339,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,61645,61645,10.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,48664,48664,05.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,12300,12300,02.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,84925,84925,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,188930,188930,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,99116,99116,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,74107,74107,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,24454,24454,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,33781,33781,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,108594,108594,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,102845,102845,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,27675,27675,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,157495,157495,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,21501,21501,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,74204,74204,12.03.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,74814,74814,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,161974,161974,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,151391,151391,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,51277,51277,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,48591,48591,12.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,250709,250709,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,18831,18831,11.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,80399,80399,11.03.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,253792,253792,12.03.2022,=HOST

----------

-Skromniy- (14.03.2022), Alain1988 (14.03.2022), begun001 (15.04.2022), Bladislav (15.03.2022), daniil1196 (16.04.2022), egregor (17.03.2022), Kharamangut (14.03.2022), sergey_cherdyn (14.03.2022), vikost (14.03.2022), VladisSLAW (14.03.2022)

----------


## Kharamangut

*КонсультантБухгалтер. Пополнения для баз с 21.02.2022 по 06.03.2022*

*Статистика:*
*Скрытый текст*DOCS,Нормативные документы,108298,108298,06.03.2022,=HOST
BRB,Решения высших судов (бухгалтер),31615,31615,06.03.2022,=HOST
BVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа (бухгалтер),10251,10251,06.03.2022,=HOST
BVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа (бухгалтер),11085,11085,06.03.2022,=HOST
BDV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа (бухгалтер),8009,8009,06.03.2022,=HOST
BZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа (бухгалтер),15731,15731,06.03.2022,=HOST
BMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа (бухгалтер),24261,24261,06.03.2022,=HOST
BPV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа (бухгалтер),14624,14624,06.03.2022,=HOST
BSZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа (бухгалтер),20733,20733,06.03.2022,=HOST
BSK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа (бухгалтер),18324,18324,06.03.2022,=HOST
BUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа (бухгалтер),17755,17755,06.03.2022,=HOST
BCN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа (бухгалтер),8892,8892,06.03.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,112,112,06.03.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,06.03.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,06.03.2022,=HOST
QSA,Вопросы-ответы,185680,185680,06.03.2022,=HOST
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,297610,297610,06.03.2022,=HOST
KRS,Корреспонденция счетов,21114,21114,06.03.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,22589,22589,06.03.2022,=HOST
DOF,Дополнительные формы,17552,17552,06.03.2022,=HOST

----------

begun001 (15.04.2022), Retep (13.04.2022)

----------


## samos23

Консультант Плюс. Пополнения для федеральных баз с 12.03 по 19.03.2022

----------

begun001 (15.04.2022), daniil1196 (16.04.2022), Retep (13.04.2022)

----------


## Kharamangut

Временно форум НЕ-рабочий... кому интересно:

https://www.nado.in/showpost.php?p=500102&postcount=11

----------

begun001 (15.04.2022)

----------


## SMveter

*КонсультантПлюс: Беларусь пополнение основных баз с 18.03.2022 по 25.03.2022*

*Статистика:*
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,177133,177133,25.03.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,151899,151899,25.03.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7933,7933,24.03.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,56247,56247,25.03.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72969,72969,25.03.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7583,7583,25.03.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2300,2300,25.03.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,24.03.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14306,14306,25.03.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16093,16093,25.03.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35061,35061,25.03  .2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,24.03.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2979,2979,25.03.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,34527,34527,25.03.2022,=HOST

----------

begun001 (15.04.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 14.03-25.03

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,177133,177133,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,151899,151899,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7933,7933,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,56247,56247,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72969,72969,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7583,7583,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2300,2300,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14306,14306,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16093,16093,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35061,35061,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2979,2979,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,34527,34527,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

artem31 (30.05.2022), begun001 (15.04.2022), Виктор1979 (10.05.2022)

----------


## Zelka22

Спасибо

----------

-Skromniy- (17.04.2022), begun001 (15.04.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022)

----------


## Ларцовский-20

Добрый день!
Выложите по возможности обнову федеральных баз с 19.03-26.03

----------

-Skromniy- (17.04.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022)

----------


## SMveter

*Консультант Плюс. Пополнения для федеральных баз с 19.03.2022 по 26.03.2022*

Предыдущие версии обновления: 
*Скрытый текст**Консультант Плюс. Пополнения для федеральных баз с 07.03 по 12.03.2022*

*Консультант Плюс. Пополнения для федеральных баз с 14.03 по 19.03.2022*

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,138846,138846,25.03.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,123946,123946,18.03.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,418630,418630,25.03.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,207316,207316,18.03.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,705481,705481,25.03.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,177242,177242,18.03.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,261012,261012,24.03.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,237495,237495,24.03.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,118146,118146,17.03.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,105710,105710,18.03.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,184712,184712,18.03.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,140357,140357,25.03.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4516,4516,22.03.2022,=HOST
ESU,Документы СССР,51498,51498,23.03.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,590042,590042,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,24.03.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,24.03.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,192,192,24.03.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33888,33888,25.03.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,24.03.2022,=HOST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,24.03.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,24.03.2022,=HOS  T
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,24.03.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,24.03.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,24.03.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,24.03.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,24.03.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,23660,23660,24.03.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21114,21114,24.03.2022,=HOST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,24.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,77089,77089,25.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,62215,62215,25.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,53758,53758,25.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,71411,71411,25.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,23811,23811,25.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,75691,75691,25.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,52488,52488,25.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,62307,62307,25.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,32467,32467,25.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,6324,6324,25.03.2022,=HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),412694,412694,26.03.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2227864,2227864,25.03.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89743,89743,25.03.2022,=H  OST
MLAW,Москва Проф,219529,219529,25.03.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,333190,333190,26.03.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,8183,8183,23.03.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,24.03.2022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,32153,32153,24.03.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,100059,100059,25.03.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,786323,786323,25.03.2022,=HOST
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,298589,298589,25.03.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,89,89,25.03.2022,=HOST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,25.03.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,25.03.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,274,274,25.03.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),54041,54041,25.03.2022,=HO  ST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,25.03.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,25.03.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,25.03.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,25.03.2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,81555,81555,25.03.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,112,112,25.03.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,25.03.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,24.03.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,214251,214251,25.03  .2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,25.03.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6198,6198,25.03.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,25.03.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,25.03.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,82215,82215,21.03.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,25.03.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23117,23117,25.03.2022,=HO  ST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),210140,210140,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,120285,120285,25.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,120359,120359,25.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,80617,80617,21.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,101119,101119,25.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,107648,107648,25.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,84891,84891,25.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,185087,185087,25.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,145165,145165,25.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,199580,199580,25.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,151165,151165,25.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,369256,369256,24.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,121309,121309,25.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,228361,228361,25.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,74337,74337,25.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,279872,279872,24.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,184756,184756,25.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,127034,127034,25.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,89786,89786,25.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,25375,25375,25.03.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,203738,203738,21.03.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,62707,62707,25.03.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,180523,180523,19.03.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,91178,91178,25.03.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,30839,30839,25.03.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1462657,1462657,25.03.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,139549,139549,25.03.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,369609,369609,25.03.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,449474,449474,25.03.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,297151,297151,25.03.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,106223,106223,25.03.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,289791,289791,25.03.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,195550,195550,25.03.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,270828,270828,25.03.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,254386,254386,26.03.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28509,28509,22.03.2  022,=HOST

----------

-Skromniy- (17.04.2022), Alex_AZM (17.04.2022), begun001 (15.04.2022), daniil1196 (16.04.2022), Hider (23.04.2022), Kharamangut (16.04.2022), lr_ (17.04.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Retep (13.04.2022), Step19 (17.04.2022)

----------


## SMveter

*КонсультантПлюс: Беларусь пополнение основных баз с 18.03 по 25.03.2022*

Предыдущие версии обновления:
*Скрытый текст**КонсультантПлюс: Беларусь пополнение основных баз с 04.03 по 12.03.2022*

*КонсультантПлюс: Беларусь пополнение основных баз с 12.03 по 18.03.2022*

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,177133,177133,25.03.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,151899,151899,25.03.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7933,7933,24.03.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,56247,56247,25.03.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72969,72969,25.03.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7583,7583,25.03.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2300,2300,25.03.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,24.03.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14306,14306,25.03.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16093,16093,25.03.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35061,35061,25.03  .2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,24.03.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2979,2979,25.03.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,34527,34527,25.03.2022,=HOST

----------

Alex_AZM (17.04.2022), begun001 (15.04.2022), Kharamangut (16.04.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022)

----------


## SMveter

*Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 12.03 по 26.03.2022*

Предыдущие версии обновления:
*Скрытый текст**Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 26.02 по 12.03.2022*

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,56247,56247,25.03.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2979,2979,25.03.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35061,35061,25.03  .2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,24.03.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7933,7933,24.03.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14306,14306,25.03.2022,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,177133,177133,25.03.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,151899,151899,25.03.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,34527,34527,25.03.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16093,16093,25.03.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,24.03.2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,15.03.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2300,2300,25.03.2022,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7583,7583,25.03.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,72969,72969,25.03.2022,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),412694,412694,26.03.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,219529,219529,25.03.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,333190,333190,26.03.2022,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),6882,6882,25.03.2022,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),24095,24095,24.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),12435,12435,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),33714,33714,24.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),14424,14424,24.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),26442,26442,24.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),29430,29430,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),21467,21467,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),54125,54125,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),40452,40452,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),50470,50470,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),63687,63687,26.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),15051,15051,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),21450,21450,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),51622,51622,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),23979,23979,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),14010,14010,16.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),7732,7732,24.03.2022,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),22737,22737,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),13785,13785,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13870,13870,24.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18983,18983,18.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),8049,8049,17.03.2022,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),8112,8112,21.03.2022,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),19599,19599,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),32711,32711,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),15035,15035,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),28860,28860,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),10762,10762,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19672,19672,18.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),28574,28574,24.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),17436,17436,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),12624,12624,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),35669,35669,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),30751,30751,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),36927,36927,23.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),75374,75374,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),38167,38167,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10663,10663,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),41647,41647,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),9148,9148,25.03.2022,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7548,7548,25.03.2022,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),12927,12927,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),11340,11340,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),17497,17497,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),20260,20260,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16728,16728,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),37360,37360,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),7476,7476,25.03.2022,=HOST
REXP913,Ненецкий автономный округ (приложение),1811,1811,25.03.2022,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12761,12761,24.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),58347,58347,24.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),8463,8463,25.03.2022,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),6887,6887,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,164607,164607,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,123793,123793,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,104826,104826,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,169490,169490,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,168791,168791,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,182110,182110,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,148814,148814,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,99859,99859,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,149103,149103,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,136293,136293,25.03.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW058,Ангарск,19806,19806,17.03.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,116081,116081,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,325096,325096,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,170432,170432,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,356882,356882,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,62897,62897,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,188204,188204,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,138069,138069,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,130709,130709,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,114031,114031,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,161436,161436,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,204682,204682,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,202410,202410,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,148621,148621,26.03.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,57091,57091,24.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,285874,285874,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,79464,79464,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,153296,153296,25.03.2022,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,179380,179380,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,99491,99491,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,194033,194033,18.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,217312,217312,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,241083,241083,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,108639,108639,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,119349,119349,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,251054,251054,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,95975,95975,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,71111,71111,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,57006,57006,26.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,118402,118402,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,120432,120432,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,165970,165970,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,186643,186643,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),34019,34019,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),88189,88189,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,69815,69815,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,154211,154211,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,100544,100544,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,38222,38222,24.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,65779,65779,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,124233,124233,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,87294,87294,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,88681,88681,26.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,100519,100519,26.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,103843,103843,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,42262,42262,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,86082,86082,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,73434,73434,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,148705,148705,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,164149,164149,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,164912,164912,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,125750,125750,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,114608,114608,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,61787,61787,24.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,48823,48823,18.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,12326,12326,17.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,85223,85223,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,189360,189360,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,99445,99445,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,74332,74332,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,24559,24559,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,33872,33872,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,108847,108847,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,103254,103254,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,27786,27786,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,158198,158198,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,21537,21537,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,74684,74684,26.03.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,75040,75040,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,162559,162559,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,151621,151621,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,51454,51454,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,48772,48772,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,251774,251774,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,18957,18957,25.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,80575,80575,25.03.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,254386,254386,26.03.2022,=HOST

----------

-Skromniy- (17.04.2022), begun001 (15.04.2022), daniil1196 (16.04.2022), Kharamangut (16.04.2022), lr_ (17.04.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022)

----------


## SMveter

*КонсультантПлюс: Беларусь пополнение основных баз с 25.03 по 01.04.2022*

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,177349,177349,01.04.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,152072,152072,01.04.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7953,7953,31.03.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,56456,56456,01.04.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,73020,73020,01.04.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7586,7586,01.04.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2302,2302,01.04.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,28.03.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14323,14323,01.04.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16127,16127,01.04.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35110,35110,01.04  .2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,01.04.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2980,2980,31.03.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,34650,34650,01.04.2022,=HOST

----------

Kharamangut (16.04.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022)

----------


## SMveter

*Консультант Плюс. Пополнения для федеральных баз с 26.03.2022 по 02.04.2022*

*Статистика:*
*Скрытый текст*ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,139021,139021,01.04.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,124063,124063,25.03.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,419945,419945,01.04.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,207549,207549,25.03.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,706490,706490,01.04.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,177488,177488,25.03.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,261365,261365,31.03.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,237843,237843,31.03.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,118276,118276,25.03.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,105869,105869,25.03.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,184891,184891,25.03.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,140443,140443,01.04.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4517,4517,28.03.2022,=HOST
ESU,Документы СССР,51519,51519,29.03.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,590700,590700,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,31.03.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,31.03.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,192,192,31.03.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33927,33927,01.04.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,31.03.2022,=HOST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,31.03.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,31.03.2022,=HOS  T
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,31.03.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,31.03.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,31.03.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,31.03.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,31.03.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,24293,24293,31.03.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21114,21114,01.04.2022,=HOST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,31.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,77545,77545,01.04.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,62239,62239,01.04.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,54188,54188,01.04.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,72141,72141,01.04.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,23817,23817,01.04.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,76319,76319,01.04.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,52892,52892,01.04.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,62683,62683,01.04.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,32503,32503,01.04.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,6345,6345,01.04.2022,=HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),413492,413492,02.04.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2233389,2233389,01.04.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89769,89769,01.04.2022,=H  OST
MLAW,Москва Проф,219739,219739,01.04.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,333617,333617,01.04.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,8263,8263,30.03.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,31.03.2022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,32213,32213,31.03.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,100064,100064,01.04.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,788238,788238,01.04.2022,=HOST
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,298801,298801,01.04.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,89,89,01.04.2022,=HOST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,01.04.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,01.04.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,274,274,01.04.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),54093,54093,01.04.2022,=HO  ST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,01.04.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,01.04.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,01.04.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,01.04.2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,81798,81798,01.04.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,112,112,01.04.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,01.04.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,31.03.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,214524,214524,01.04  .2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,01.04.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6200,6200,01.04.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,01.04.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,01.04.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,82264,82264,29.03.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,01.04.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23150,23150,01.04.2022,=HO  ST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),210295,210295,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,120520,120520,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,120550,120550,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,80737,80737,28.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,101235,101235,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,107775,107775,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,85020,85020,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,185487,185487,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,145386,145386,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,199846,199846,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,151358,151358,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,370063,370063,31.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,121540,121540,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,228809,228809,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,74466,74466,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,280263,280263,31.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,185056,185056,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,127219,127219,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,89920,89920,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,25464,25464,01.04.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,203845,203845,28.03.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,62811,62811,01.04.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,180843,180843,29.03.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,91527,91527,01.04.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,31055,31055,01.04.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1465589,1465589,01.04.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,139580,139580,01.04.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,369758,369758,01.04.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,449579,449579,01.04.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,297218,297218,01.04.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,106319,106319,01.04.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,290266,290266,01.04.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,195625,195625,01.04.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,270979,270979,01.04.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,254714,254714,02.04.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28538,28538,29.03.2  022,=HOST

----------

-Skromniy- (17.04.2022), begun001 (15.04.2022), daniil1196 (16.04.2022), Hider (23.04.2022), Kharamangut (16.04.2022), lr_ (17.04.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Retep (13.04.2022), Step19 (17.04.2022), Step9 (19.04.2022)

----------


## SMveter

*Ежемесячное обновление основных федеральных баз с 28.02.2022 по 02.04.2022*

Скачать:
*Скрытый текст*magnet [3,51 Гб.]

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,139021,139021,01.04.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,124063,124063,25.03.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,419945,419945,01.04.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,207549,207549,25.03.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,706490,706490,01.04.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,177488,177488,25.03.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,261365,261365,31.03.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,237843,237843,31.03.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,118276,118276,25.03.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,105869,105869,25.03.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,184891,184891,25.03.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,140443,140443,01.04.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4517,4517,28.03.2022,=HOST
ESU,Документы СССР,51519,51519,29.03.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,590700,590700,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,31.03.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,31.03.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,192,192,31.03.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,33927,33927,01.04.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,31.03.2022,=HOST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,31.03.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,31.03.2022,=HOS  T
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,31.03.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,31.03.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,31.03.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,31.03.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,31.03.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,24293,24293,31.03.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21114,21114,01.04.2022,=HOST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,31.03.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,77545,77545,01.04.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,62239,62239,01.04.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,54188,54188,01.04.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,72141,72141,01.04.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,23817,23817,01.04.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,76319,76319,01.04.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,52892,52892,01.04.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,62683,62683,01.04.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,32503,32503,01.04.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,6345,6345,01.04.2022,=HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),413492,413492,02.04.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2233389,2233389,01.04.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89769,89769,01.04.2022,=H  OST
MLAW,Москва Проф,219739,219739,01.04.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,333617,333617,01.04.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,8263,8263,30.03.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,31.03.2022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,32213,32213,31.03.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,100064,100064,01.04.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,788238,788238,01.04.2022,=HOST
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,298801,298801,01.04.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,89,89,01.04.2022,=HOST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,01.04.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,01.04.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,274,274,01.04.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),54093,54093,01.04.2022,=HO  ST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,01.04.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,01.04.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,01.04.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,01.04.2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,81798,81798,01.04.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,112,112,01.04.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,01.04.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,31.03.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,214524,214524,01.04  .2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,01.04.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6200,6200,01.04.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,01.04.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,01.04.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,82264,82264,29.03.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,01.04.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23150,23150,01.04.2022,=HO  ST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),210295,210295,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,120520,120520,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,120550,120550,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,80737,80737,28.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,101235,101235,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,107775,107775,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,85020,85020,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,185487,185487,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,145386,145386,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,199846,199846,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,151358,151358,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,370063,370063,31.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,121540,121540,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,228809,228809,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,74466,74466,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,280263,280263,31.03.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,185056,185056,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,127219,127219,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,89920,89920,01.04.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,25464,25464,01.04.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,203845,203845,28.03.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,62811,62811,01.04.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,180843,180843,29.03.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,91527,91527,01.04.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,31055,31055,01.04.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1465589,1465589,01.04.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,139580,139580,01.04.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,369758,369758,01.04.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,449579,449579,01.04.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,297218,297218,01.04.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,106319,106319,01.04.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,290266,290266,01.04.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,195625,195625,01.04.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,270979,270979,01.04.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,254714,254714,02.04.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28538,28538,29.03.2  022,=HOST

*Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 28.02.2022 по 02.04.2022*

Скачать:
*Скрытый текст*magnet [6,65 Гб.]

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),413492,413492,02.04.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,219739,219739,01.04.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,333617,333617,01.04.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,254714,254714,02.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,164757,164757,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,123971,123971,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,104939,104939,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,169771,169771,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,169018,169018,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,182546,182546,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,148994,148994,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,99942,99942,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,149309,149309,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,136521,136521,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW058,Ангарск,19806,19806,17.03.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,116235,116235,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,325563,325563,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,170744,170744,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,357736,357736,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,62973,62973,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,188527,188527,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,138380,138380,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,130877,130877,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,114218,114218,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,161658,161658,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,204848,204848,31.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,202785,202785,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,148895,148895,02.04.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,57140,57140,31.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,286311,286311,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,79643,79643,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,153434,153434,01.04.2022,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,179849,179849,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,99611,99611,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,194202,194202,24.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,217631,217631,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,241631,241631,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,108761,108761,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,119545,119545,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,251565,251565,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,96098,96098,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,71175,71175,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,57060,57060,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,118606,118606,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,120643,120643,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,166116,166116,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,186948,186948,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),34084,34084,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),88379,88379,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,69890,69890,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,154461,154461,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,100643,100643,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,38292,38292,31.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,65887,65887,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,124428,124428,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,87429,87429,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,88954,88954,02.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,100610,100610,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,103999,103999,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,42312,42312,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,86205,86205,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,73542,73542,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,149015,149015,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,164330,164330,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,165185,165185,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,125853,125853,31.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,114770,114770,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,61874,61874,31.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,48896,48896,28.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,12326,12326,17.03.2022,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,85393,85393,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,189520,189520,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,99668,99668,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,74424,74424,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,24629,24629,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,33939,33939,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,109014,109014,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,103422,103422,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,27841,27841,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,158550,158550,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,21557,21557,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,74929,74929,02.04.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,75195,75195,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,162880,162880,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,151734,151734,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,51538,51538,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,48834,48834,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,252378,252378,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,19022,19022,01.04.2022,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,80668,80668,01.04.2022,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),6892,6892,01.04.2022,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),24105,24105,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),12474,12474,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),33764,33764,31.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),14448,14448,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),26442,26442,24.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),29500,29500,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),21548,21548,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),54165,54165,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),40489,40489,31.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),50545,50545,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),63809,63809,02.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),15129,15129,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),21483,21483,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),51658,51658,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),24019,24019,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),14044,14044,30.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),7791,7791,29.03.2022,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),22756,22756,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),13827,13827,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),13872,13872,31.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),18983,18983,18.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),8067,8067,24.03.2022,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),8112,8112,21.03.2022,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),19614,19614,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),32760,32760,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),15112,15112,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),28920,28920,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),10768,10768,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19692,19692,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),28611,28611,31.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),17463,17463,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),12637,12637,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),35726,35726,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),30775,30775,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),36994,36994,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),75463,75463,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),38239,38239,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10679,10679,31.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),41722,41722,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),9168,9168,01.04.2022,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7550,7550,29.03.2022,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),12962,12962,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),11370,11370,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),17545,17545,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),20296,20296,30.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16739,16739,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),37510,37510,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),7498,7498,31.03.2022,=HOST
REXP913,Ненецкий автономный округ (приложение),1819,1819,01.04.2022,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12768,12768,01.04.2022,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),58407,58407,31.03.2022,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),8475,8475,01.04.2022,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),6887,6887,25.03.2022,=HOST

*Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 28.02.2022 по 02.04.2022*

Скачать:
*Скрытый текст*magnet [587 Мб.]

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,56456,56456,01.04.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2980,2980,31.03.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35110,35110,01.04  .2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,28.03.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7953,7953,31.03.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14323,14323,01.04.2022,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,177349,177349,01.04.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,152072,152072,01.04.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,34650,34650,01.04.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16127,16127,01.04.2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,33,33,09.03.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,01.04.2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,15.03.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2302,2302,01.04.2022,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7586,7586,01.04.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,73020,73020,01.04.2022,  =HOST

*Квартальные обновления баз с 01.01.2022 по 02.04.2022*

*Федеральные базы*:

Скачать:
*Скрытый текст*magnet [6,73 Гб.]

*Региональные базы:*

Скачать:
*Скрытый текст*magnet [14,71 Гб.]

*Базы республики Беларусь:*

Скачать:
*Скрытый текст*magnet [1,07 Гб.]

*P.S.*

Читать:
*Скрытый текст**Раздачи прекращаю.*

zabkpk@gmail.com

_Разработка, проверка смет в ПК ГРАНД-Смета, электронные версии бухгалтерских, юридических, кадровых журналов компании "МЦФЭР" (Украина), "МЦФЭР" (Россия), "Актион" (Россия)_

*Всем удачи, мира и добра!*

----------

-Skromniy- (17.04.2022), aes0nne (03.06.2022), begun001 (15.04.2022), daniil1196 (15.04.2022), Kharamangut (16.04.2022), lr_ (17.04.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nunia (13.04.2022), Step19 (17.04.2022), Trinitty (05.05.2022), ufasinol (16.04.2022), Veta K (28.04.2022)

----------


## AlexSokolov

Доброе утро!
Квартальные обновления баз с 01.01.2022 по 02.04.2022 - не качается, пробовал и в мозиле и в хроме... не идет (
Может перезалить ?

Спасибо SMveter. Все получилось.

----------


## Kharamangut

> Доброе утро!
> Квартальные обновления баз с 01.01.2022 по 02.04.2022 - не качается, пробовал и в мозиле и в хроме... не идет (
> Может перезалить ?


А не пробовали установить... Торрент-клиент

*Скрытый текст*µTorrent

----------

Nichs06 (03.10.2022)

----------


## SMveter

Замена ссылки:

*КонсультантПлюс: Беларусь пополнение основных баз с 18.03 по 25.03.2022*

----------

(ИльФ) (26.05.2022), Alex_AZM (17.04.2022), begun001 (15.04.2022), Kharamangut (16.04.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), privetpavlo (16.04.2022), VladisSLAW (13.04.2022)

----------


## SMveter

*Здесь никто, никому, ничего не должен, все помогают друг другу по доброй воле, а если они этого не хотят делать, то принуждать их - последнее дело...*

*Скрытый текст*Торговля на Варезниках ЗАПРЕЩЕНА!

Да, я свято следовал данной традиции на протяжении десятилетия, но в настоящее время не могу позволить себе обновить свои программы, на которые, к сожалению/счастью ли нет вареза, только официальные ключи. Для особо ленивых, или для тех, кому проще оплатить за услугу, чем самому рыскать по просторам INTERNET, - за символическую посильную оплату ОКАЖУ УСЛУГИ по поиску обновлений К+, конфигураций 1С, электронных версий определенных бухгалтерских, юридических, кадровых журналов компании "МЦФЭР" (Украина), "МЦФЭР" (Россия), "Актион" (Россия).

Все запросы в личку: zabkpk@gmail.com

*Спасибо за понимание, всем мира и добра!*

----------

grigorenko (17.04.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), ufasinol (16.04.2022), vladmitr (07.06.2022)

----------


## Kharamangut

> *Здесь никто, никому, ничего не должен, все помогают друг другу по доброй воле, а если они этого не хотят делать, то принуждать их - последнее дело...*
> 
> *Скрытый текст*Торговля на Варезниках ЗАПРЕЩЕНА!
> 
> Да, я свято следовал данной традиции на протяжении десятилетия, но в настоящее время не могу позволить себе обновить свои программы, на которые, к сожалению/счастью ли нет вареза, только официальные ключи. Для особо ленивых, или для тех, кому проще оплатить за услугу, чем самому рыскать по просторам INTERNET, - за символическую посильную оплату ОКАЖУ УСЛУГИ по поиску обновлений К+, конфигураций 1С, электронных версий определенных бухгалтерских, юридических, кадровых журналов компании "МЦФЭР" (Украина), "МЦФЭР" (Россия), "Актион" (Россия).
> 
> Все запросы в личку: zabkpk@gmail.com
> 
> *Спасибо за понимание, всем мира и добра!*


_Понимать-то пониманием... Только кому сейчас легко?_

----------

Nichs06 (03.10.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 28.03-08.04

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,177607,177607,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,152237,152237,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7964,7964,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,56636,56636,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,73056,73056,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7593,7593,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2302,2302,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,26,26,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14333,14333,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16144,16144,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35141,35141,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,33,33,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2985,2985,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,34760,34760,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (26.05.2022), Alex_AZM (17.04.2022), artem31 (30.05.2022), begun001 (15.04.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), n_ivanovv (22.04.2022), Trinitty (05.05.2022), VladisSLAW (13.04.2022), Zelka22 (13.04.2022), Zver27 (16.04.2022), Виктор1979 (10.05.2022)

----------


## imp68

Пополнения для федеральных баз с 04.04 по 09.04.2022 
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/32kZnikaIhixQA

----------

(ИльФ) (16.04.2022), -Skromniy- (17.04.2022), Alex_AZM (17.04.2022), begun001 (15.04.2022), D@nila (13.04.2022), daniil1196 (16.04.2022), dchk1 (15.04.2022), grigorenko (17.04.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (13.04.2022), Retep (13.04.2022), Roman795 (12.04.2022), Step19 (17.04.2022), Tdutyb (16.04.2022), ufasinol (13.04.2022), vikost (13.04.2022), werwolf79 (13.04.2022), охотник 2013 (17.04.2022), Стасн (13.04.2022)

----------


## imp68

Обновление федеральных баз с 10.04.22 по 16.04.22
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Eg_gBVTMIvWVBw
Места на ядиске маловато держу неделю до следующего  обновления.

----------

(ИльФ) (26.05.2022), -Skromniy- (19.04.2022), Alex_AZM (17.04.2022), begun001 (17.04.2022), BPAvel (18.04.2022), D@nila (18.04.2022), GriLlo (18.04.2022), lemm226 (17.04.2022), lr_ (17.04.2022), mark avreliy (17.04.2022), mnovikoff (17.04.2022), Nektoto (20.04.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (18.04.2022), Roman795 (17.04.2022), sandyr (18.04.2022), Step19 (17.04.2022), ufasinol (17.04.2022), up100 (18.04.2022)

----------


## pervonax

*Беларусь пополнение основных баз с 08.04 по 15.04.2022*

http://voffka.grodno.by/bel1504.zip

----------

(ИльФ) (21.05.2022), Alain1988 (18.04.2022), begun001 (18.04.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Pitgor (25.04.2022), VladisSLAW (18.04.2022), Zelka22 (19.04.2022), Апутита (18.04.2022)

----------


## lr_

Можно попросить перевыложить федеральные обновки с 04.04 по 09.04.2022?
Не успел вовремя скачать... :(

----------

Nichs06 (03.10.2022)

----------


## Newmannn

> Можно попросить перевыложить федеральные обновки с 04.04 по 09.04.2022?
> Не успел вовремя скачать... :(


таже просьба

----------

Nichs06 (03.10.2022)

----------


## Newmannn

> Можно попросить перевыложить федеральные обновки с 04.04 по 09.04.2022?
> Не успел вовремя скачать... :(


кто успел скачать выложите пожалуйста

----------

Nichs06 (03.10.2022)

----------


## GriLlo

С 04.04 по 11.04
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/QbeH8zD37VumgA

----------

(ИльФ) (26.05.2022), -Skromniy- (19.04.2022), antimus007 (19.04.2022), Astral-71 (18.04.2022), begun001 (23.04.2022), BPAvel (03.05.2022), daniil1196 (21.04.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (23.04.2022), Hider (23.04.2022), lr_ (18.04.2022), Newmannn (18.04.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Retep (18.05.2022), Step9 (19.04.2022), ufasinol (18.04.2022), Veta K (28.04.2022), vikost (22.04.2022), Александр_Д (25.04.2022)

----------


## Astral-71

Можно попросить перевыложить федеральное обновление с 11.04 по 16.04.2022?
Не успел вовремя скачать.

----------

Nichs06 (03.10.2022)

----------


## GriLlo

> Можно попросить перевыложить федеральное обновление с 11.04 по 16.04.2022?
> Не успел вовремя скачать.


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/jtq7vBN_Je55Eg

----------

(ИльФ) (26.05.2022), -Skromniy- (19.04.2022), antimus007 (19.04.2022), Astral-71 (18.04.2022), begun001 (22.04.2022), D@nila (18.04.2022), daniil1196 (18.04.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (23.04.2022), Dortmund (20.04.2022), Freeboy007 (25.04.2022), grigorenko (18.04.2022), Hider (23.04.2022), MasterM (19.04.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), skamskskamsk (24.04.2022), smenalab (21.04.2022), Step9 (19.04.2022), Veta K (28.04.2022), vikost (22.04.2022), Вутш (18.04.2022), Стасн (20.04.2022)

----------


## pervonax

*Беларусь пополнение основных баз с 15.04 по 22.04.2022*
http://voffka.grodno.by/bel2204.rar

----------

(ИльФ) (26.05.2022), Alain1988 (25.04.2022), Alex_AZM (24.04.2022), begun001 (23.04.2022), Ded Mazdai (02.05.2022), Freeboy007 (25.04.2022), hudoiii (25.04.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Pitgor (25.04.2022), VladisSLAW (05.05.2022), Zelka22 (26.04.2022), Апутита (04.05.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 11.04-22.04

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,178238,178238,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,152674,152674,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,7982,7982,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,56964,56964,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,73232,73232,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7609,7609,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2304,2304,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14359,14359,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16204,16204,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35245,35245,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2985,2985,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,34980,34980,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (26.05.2022), Alex_AZM (24.04.2022), artem31 (30.05.2022), begun001 (30.04.2022), bravoasu (26.04.2022), Ded Mazdai (02.05.2022), monk2 (24.04.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), n_ivanovv (26.04.2022), pino_chet (08.05.2022), rimma29 (25.04.2022), Trinitty (05.05.2022), Vigorous (10.05.2022), VladisSLAW (12.05.2022), Zver27 (24.04.2022), Апутита (25.04.2022), Виктор1979 (10.05.2022)

----------


## GriLlo

Федеральное обновление с 18.04.2022 по 23.04.2022
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Xa3U8FwX-lIeag

----------

(ИльФ) (26.05.2022), -Skromniy- (25.04.2022), Alexeyw18 (25.04.2022), antimus007 (25.04.2022), Astral-71 (25.04.2022), Bladislav (26.04.2022), BPAvel (03.05.2022), D@nila (25.04.2022), daniil1196 (25.04.2022), dchk1 (25.04.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (30.04.2022), Freeboy007 (25.04.2022), Fuckel-NN (27.04.2022), grigorenko (02.05.2022), Hider (30.04.2022), itv89 (25.04.2022), lr_ (27.04.2022), Newmannn (25.04.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (25.04.2022), pino_chet (08.05.2022), Retep (18.05.2022), Roman795 (26.04.2022), rtsot (25.04.2022), Step19 (18.05.2022), Step9 (17.05.2022), up100 (26.04.2022), Veta K (28.04.2022), vikost (25.04.2022), werwolf79 (25.04.2022), Александр_Д (25.04.2022), ДенисТ (25.04.2022), Стасн (25.04.2022)

----------


## pervonax

Беларусь пополнение основных баз с 22.04 по 29.04.2022

http://voffka.grodno.by/bel2904.rar

----------

(ИльФ) (26.05.2022), Alex_AZM (30.04.2022), begun001 (30.04.2022), Ded Mazdai (02.05.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), pino_chet (08.05.2022), Pitgor (02.05.2022), VladisSLAW (05.05.2022)

----------


## НПО

> Беларусь пополнение основных баз с 22.04 по 29.04.2022


- а ты твердо уверен, что по этой твоей ссылке нормальному человеку возможно скачать хоть что-нибудь путное?...

----------

Nichs06 (03.10.2022), pino_chet (08.05.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Квартальные обновления баз с 01.01.2022 по 02.04.2022

Федеральные базы: торрент

Региональные базы: торрент

Базы республики Беларусь: торрент


Ежемесячное обновление основных федеральных баз с 04.04.2022 по 30.04.2022 торрент

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 04.04.2022 по 30.04.2022 торрент

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 04.04.2022 по 30.04.2022 торрент
федералка с 25.04. по 30.04.2022
Скачать

Беларусь пополнение с 22.04 по 29.04.2022
Скачать

----------

(ИльФ) (26.05.2022), -Skromniy- (04.05.2022), Alain1988 (13.05.2022), Alex_AZM (01.05.2022), antimus007 (10.05.2022), Astral-71 (04.05.2022), begun001 (02.05.2022), Bladislav (10.05.2022), boydevil (01.05.2022), BPAvel (03.05.2022), d-q10 (09.05.2022), D@nila (04.05.2022), daniil1196 (05.05.2022), Ded Mazdai (02.05.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (05.05.2022), egregor (03.05.2022), gaga515 (04.05.2022), grigorenko (02.05.2022), GriLlo (04.05.2022), itv89 (04.05.2022), kozavva (02.05.2022), Lotos-perm (08.05.2022), lr_ (04.05.2022), MasterM (30.05.2022), maydik68 (03.05.2022), nekristov (04.05.2022), Nektoto (01.05.2022), Newmannn (06.05.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nirg (14.06.2022), Nyas (04.05.2022), osv10 (02.05.2022), pino_chet (08.05.2022), qwerty poiuyt (11.05.2022), Retep (18.05.2022), Roman795 (03.05.2022), rtsot (05.05.2022), smenalab (06.05.2022), Step19 (18.05.2022), Step9 (17.05.2022), swhost (02.05.2022), Tdutyb (31.05.2022), Trinitty (05.05.2022), ufasinol (01.05.2022), up100 (03.05.2022), Veta K (02.05.2022), Vigorous (10.05.2022), vikost (04.05.2022), VladisSLAW (12.05.2022), vladmitr (07.06.2022), zaqxsw2240 (01.05.2022), Zver27 (07.05.2022), Александр_Д (25.05.2022), Вутш (02.05.2022), Илья999 (15.05.2022), охотник 2013 (08.05.2022)

----------


## pervonax

Беларусь пополнение основных баз с 29.04 по 06.05.2022

http://voffka.grodno.by/bel0605.rar

----------

(ИльФ) (26.05.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), pino_chet (08.05.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 29.04 по 06.05.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,178634,178634,06.05.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,153048,153048,06.05.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8000,8000,06.05.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,57230,57230,06.05.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,73370,73370,06.05.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7627,7627,06.05.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2306,2306,06.05.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,06.05.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14372,14372,06.05.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16237,16237,06.05.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35324,35324,06.05  .2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2991,2991,06.05.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,35145,35145,06.05.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (26.05.2022), Alex_AZM (07.05.2022), badul (30.05.2022), begun001 (07.05.2022), Ded Mazdai (07.05.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), privetpavlo (18.05.2022), Vigorous (10.05.2022), VladisSLAW (12.05.2022), vladmitr (07.06.2022), Zelka22 (13.05.2022), Апутита (10.05.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 25.04-06.05

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,178634,178634,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,153048,153048,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8000,8000,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,57230,57230,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,73370,73370,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7627,7627,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2306,2306,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14372,14372,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16237,16237,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35324,35324,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2991,2991,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,35145,35145,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (26.05.2022), Alex_AZM (07.05.2022), artem31 (30.05.2022), badul (30.05.2022), begun001 (07.05.2022), bravoasu (10.05.2022), Ded Mazdai (15.05.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), n_ivanovv (10.05.2022), pino_chet (10.05.2022), privetpavlo (18.05.2022), rimma29 (10.05.2022), SergeBY (20.05.2022), Trinitty (07.06.2022), Vigorous (10.05.2022), VladisSLAW (12.05.2022), Zelka22 (13.05.2022), Апутита (10.05.2022), Виктор1979 (10.05.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 30.04. по 07.05.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),416528,416528,07.05.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,795979,795979,07.05.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,63467,63467,07.05.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,220684,220684,07.05.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,335869,335869,07.05.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,256122,256122,07.05.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,593279,593279,07.05.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51672,51672,07.05.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,07.05.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6222,6222,07.05.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,07.05.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,711105,711105,07.05.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,92916,92916,07.05.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,106657,106657,07.05.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,118734,118734,07.05.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,124616,124616,07.05.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,185927,185927,07.05.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,425765,425765,07.05.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,208794,208794,07.05.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,263052,263052,07.05.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,178719,178719,07.05.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,238893,238893,07.05.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,139817,139817,07.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,121574,121574,07.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,121307,121307,07.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,81390,81390,07.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,101919,101919,07.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,108301,108301,07.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,85498,85498,07.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,186960,186960,07.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,146476,146476,07.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,201634,201634,07.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,152118,152118,07.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,373890,373890,07.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,122411,122411,07.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,230706,230706,07.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,74940,74940,07.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,282421,282421,07.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,186304,186304,07.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,128122,128122,07.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,90633,90633,07.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,25968,25968,07.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,80814,80814,07.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,66158,66158,07.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,56690,56690,07.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,75754,75754,07.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,25921,25921,07.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,79323,79323,07.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,55363,55363,07.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,65326,65326,07.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,34020,34020,07.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,6639,6639,07.05.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,32592,32592,07.05.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,370305,370305,07.05.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1475719,1475719,07.05.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,291634,291634,07.05.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,196120,196120,07.05.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,106712,106712,07.05.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,450208,450208,07.05.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,272014,272014,07.05.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,297965,297965,07.05.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,139744,139744,07.05.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,8673,8673,07.05.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2257915,2257915,07.05.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,181991,181991,07.05.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,204734,204734,07.05.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,82540,82540,07.05.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,112,112,07.05.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,07.05.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,07.05.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,07.05.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),211011,211011,07.05.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,300022,300022,07.05.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21114,21114,07.05.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,26525,26525,07.05.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,89,89,07.05.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,07.05.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,07.05.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23262,23262,07.05.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,07.05.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),54604,54604,07.05.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,07.05.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,07.05.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,07.05.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,07.05.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,07.05.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,07.05.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,07.05.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,07.05.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,274,274,07.05.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,07.05.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,07.05.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,07.05.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,07.05.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,07.05.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,07.05.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4522,4522,07.05.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,140888,140888,07.05.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,100420,100420,07.05.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,192,192,07.05.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,07.05.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,07.05.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28696,28696,07.05.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,32479,32479,07.05.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,215757,215757,07.05  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,82610,82610,07.05.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34057,34057,07.05.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89845,89845,07.05.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (21.05.2022), -Skromniy- (08.05.2022), A.Blunder (15.05.2022), Alex_AZM (09.05.2022), antimus007 (10.05.2022), Astral-71 (11.05.2022), begun001 (07.05.2022), BPAvel (14.05.2022), D@nila (08.05.2022), daniil1196 (11.05.2022), dchk1 (12.05.2022), Dortmund (10.05.2022), egregor (07.05.2022), grigorenko (08.05.2022), GriLlo (11.05.2022), hael1233 (15.05.2022), Hider (10.05.2022), lr_ (17.05.2022), MasterM (20.05.2022), maydik68 (09.05.2022), Nektoto (15.05.2022), Newmannn (08.05.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (09.05.2022), pino_chet (10.05.2022), privetpavlo (18.05.2022), qwerty poiuyt (11.05.2022), Retep (18.05.2022), Roman795 (08.05.2022), rtsot (11.05.2022), smenalab (08.05.2022), sramotnik (07.05.2022), Step19 (18.05.2022), Step9 (17.05.2022), Tdutyb (31.05.2022), ufasinol (07.05.2022), up100 (11.05.2022), Veta K (11.05.2022), Vigorous (08.05.2022), vikost (11.05.2022), werwolf79 (09.05.2022), Александр_Д (25.05.2022), Вутш (11.05.2022), Марина262626 (23.06.2022), охотник 2013 (08.05.2022), Стасн (11.05.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 23.04 по 07.05.2022
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (21.05.2022), -Skromniy- (13.05.2022), A.Blunder (15.05.2022), Alex_AZM (09.05.2022), antimus007 (10.05.2022), badul (30.05.2022), begun001 (13.05.2022), Bladislav (12.05.2022), BPAvel (14.05.2022), daniil1196 (11.05.2022), dchk1 (12.05.2022), egregor (10.05.2022), hael1233 (15.05.2022), lr_ (17.05.2022), MasterM (20.05.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (09.05.2022), pino_chet (10.05.2022), privetpavlo (18.05.2022), SergeBY (20.05.2022), Veta K (11.05.2022), Vigorous (09.05.2022), vikost (11.05.2022), VladisSLAW (12.05.2022), werwolf79 (09.05.2022), Вутш (11.05.2022), Илья999 (15.05.2022), охотник 2013 (12.05.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 11.05. по 14.05.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),416796,416796,14.05.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,797265,797265,14.05.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,63520,63520,14.05.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,220852,220852,14.05.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,336198,336198,14.05.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,256306,256306,14.05.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,593513,593513,14.05.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51706,51706,14.05.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,14.05.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6222,6222,14.05.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,14.05.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,711690,711690,14.05.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,93336,93336,14.05.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,106731,106731,14.05.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,118833,118833,14.05.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,124685,124685,14.05.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,186062,186062,14.05.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,426402,426402,14.05.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,208945,208945,14.05.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,263185,263185,14.05.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,178894,178894,14.05.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,239046,239046,14.05.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,139936,139936,14.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,121742,121742,14.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,121441,121441,14.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,81508,81508,14.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,101996,101996,14.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,108410,108410,14.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,85572,85572,14.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,187085,187085,14.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,146639,146639,14.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,201886,201886,14.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,152300,152300,14.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,374370,374370,14.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,122480,122480,14.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,230847,230847,14.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,75044,75044,14.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,282707,282707,14.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,186535,186535,14.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,128250,128250,14.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,90720,90720,14.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,26053,26053,14.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,81336,81336,14.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,66933,66933,14.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,57161,57161,14.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,75977,75977,14.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,26071,26071,14.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,79619,79619,14.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,55632,55632,14.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,65561,65561,14.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,34128,34128,14.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,6684,6684,14.05.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,32806,32806,14.05.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,370384,370384,14.05.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1477677,1477677,14.05.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,291887,291887,14.05.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,196180,196180,14.05.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,106721,106721,14.05.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,450303,450303,14.05.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,272212,272212,14.05.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,298057,298057,14.05.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,139764,139764,14.05.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,8753,8753,14.05.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2260736,2260736,14.05.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,182204,182204,14.05.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,204906,204906,14.05.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,82608,82608,14.05.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,112,112,14.05.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,14.05.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,14.05.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,181,181,14.05.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),211097,211097,14.05.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,300212,300212,14.05.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21114,21114,14.05.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,26782,26782,14.05.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,89,89,14.05.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,14.05.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,14.05.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23272,23272,14.05.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,14.05.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),54631,54631,14.05.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,14.05.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,14.05.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,14.05.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,14.05.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,14.05.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,14.05.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,14.05.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,14.05.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,274,274,14.05.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,14.05.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,14.05.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,14.05.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,14.05.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,14.05.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,14.05.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4523,4523,14.05.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,140990,140990,14.05.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,100473,100473,14.05.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,192,192,14.05.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,14.05.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,14.05.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28725,28725,14.05.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,32507,32507,14.05.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,215898,215898,14.05  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,82739,82739,14.05.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34084,34084,14.05.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89851,89851,14.05.2022,=H  OST

Беларусь пополнение  с 06.05 по 14.05.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,178821,178821,14.05.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,153273,153273,14.05.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8009,8009,14.05.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,57383,57383,14.05.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,73444,73444,14.05.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7635,7635,14.05.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2306,2306,14.05.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,14.05.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14377,14377,14.05.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16249,16249,14.05.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35455,35455,14.05  .2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,33,33,14.05.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,14.05.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2991,2991,14.05.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,35244,35244,14.05.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (21.05.2022), -Skromniy- (15.05.2022), A.Blunder (15.05.2022), Alain1988 (15.05.2022), Alex_AZM (14.05.2022), antic (22.05.2022), antimus007 (16.05.2022), Astral-71 (16.05.2022), begun001 (16.05.2022), Bladislav (26.05.2022), BPAvel (30.05.2022), D@nila (15.05.2022), daniil1196 (16.05.2022), dchk1 (16.05.2022), Ded Mazdai (15.05.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (14.05.2022), gaga515 (18.05.2022), grigorenko (16.05.2022), GriLlo (16.05.2022), Hider (14.05.2022), hudoiii (15.05.2022), IlyaAndr (16.05.2022), lr_ (17.05.2022), MasterM (20.05.2022), maydik68 (15.05.2022), mr.frales (19.05.2022), Nektoto (15.05.2022), Newmannn (15.05.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (17.05.2022), Nirg (14.06.2022), osv10 (16.05.2022), pino_chet (15.05.2022), privetpavlo (18.05.2022), Retep (18.05.2022), rif_r (16.05.2022), Roman795 (14.05.2022), rtsot (16.05.2022), SaranaAB (15.05.2022), SergeBY (20.05.2022), sramotnik (15.05.2022), Step19 (18.05.2022), Step9 (17.05.2022), Tdutyb (31.05.2022), Tzeench (16.05.2022), ufasinol (15.05.2022), up100 (16.05.2022), Veta K (24.05.2022), Vigorous (15.05.2022), vikins (14.05.2022), VladisSLAW (14.05.2022), vladmitr (07.06.2022), Zver27 (15.05.2022), Александр_Д (25.05.2022), Вутш (14.05.2022), Илья999 (15.05.2022), Марина262626 (23.06.2022), Стасн (17.05.2022)

----------


## pervonax

Беларусь пополнение основных баз с 06.05 по 14.05.2022

http://voffka.grodno.by/bel1405.rar

----------

(ИльФ) (21.05.2022), Alex_AZM (14.05.2022), begun001 (16.05.2022), Ded Mazdai (15.05.2022), Gagaran (19.05.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), pino_chet (15.05.2022), privetpavlo (18.05.2022), Sebilion (18.05.2022), SergeBY (20.05.2022), Vigorous (15.05.2022), VladisSLAW (14.05.2022), Zelka22 (16.05.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 14.05 по 20.05.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,179039,179039,20.05.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,153411,153411,20.05.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8039,8039,20.05.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,57584,57584,20.05.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,73502,73502,20.05.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7641,7641,20.05.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2308,2308,20.05.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,20.05.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14386,14386,20.05.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16273,16273,20.05.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35486,35486,20.05  .2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,33,33,20.05.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,20.05.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2991,2991,20.05.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,35354,35354,20.05.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (21.05.2022), Alain1988 (30.05.2022), Alex_AZM (21.05.2022), Allochcka (21.05.2022), begun001 (21.05.2022), bsnm10 (21.05.2022), Ded Mazdai (21.05.2022), Gagaran (20.05.2022), gas162 (20.05.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), pino_chet (22.05.2022), privetpavlo (24.05.2022), SergeBY (20.05.2022), sseennsseeii (22.05.2022), Vigorous (21.05.2022), VladisSLAW (21.05.2022), vladmitr (07.06.2022), Zver27 (23.05.2022), охотник 2013 (26.05.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 09.05-20.05

Статистика
*
BELAW,Беларусь,179039,179039,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,153411,153411,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8039,8039,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,57584,57584,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,73502,73502,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7641,7641,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2308,2308,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14386,14386,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16273,16273,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35486,35486,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,33,33,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2991,2991,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,35354,35354,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (21.05.2022), Alex_AZM (21.05.2022), artem31 (30.05.2022), badul (30.05.2022), begun001 (21.05.2022), bravoasu (23.05.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), n_ivanovv (30.05.2022), pino_chet (22.05.2022), privetpavlo (24.05.2022), rimma29 (23.05.2022), SergeBY (27.05.2022), sseennsseeii (22.05.2022), Trinitty (07.06.2022), Vigorous (21.05.2022), VladisSLAW (21.05.2022), Апутита (23.05.2022), Виктор1979 (01.07.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 16.05. по 21.05.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),417317,417317,21.05.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,798966,798966,21.05.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,63678,63678,21.05.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,221131,221131,21.05.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,336516,336516,21.05.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,256645,256645,21.05.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,594033,594033,21.05.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51747,51747,21.05.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,21.05.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6222,6222,21.05.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,21.05.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,712621,712621,21.05.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,93672,93672,21.05.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,106817,106817,21.05.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,118884,118884,21.05.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,124766,124766,21.05.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,186188,186188,21.05.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,427919,427919,21.05.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,209055,209055,21.05.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,263454,263454,21.05.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,179096,179096,21.05.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,239289,239289,21.05.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,140036,140036,21.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,121951,121951,21.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,121686,121686,21.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,81576,81576,21.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,102164,102164,21.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,108578,108578,21.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,85751,85751,21.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,187361,187361,21.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,146828,146828,21.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,202161,202161,21.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,152535,152535,21.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,374950,374950,21.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,122818,122818,21.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,231407,231407,21.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,75186,75186,21.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,283113,283113,21.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,186785,186785,21.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,128421,128421,21.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,90902,90902,21.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,26141,26141,21.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,82161,82161,21.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,68422,68422,21.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,57753,57753,21.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,77042,77042,21.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,26724,26724,21.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,80509,80509,21.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,56077,56077,21.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,66394,66394,21.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,34835,34835,21.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,6737,6737,21.05.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,33065,33065,21.05.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,370501,370501,21.05.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1479601,1479601,21.05.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,292172,292172,21.05.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,196326,196326,21.05.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,106767,106767,21.05.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,450474,450474,21.05.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,272337,272337,21.05.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,298214,298214,21.05.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,139805,139805,21.05.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,8833,8833,21.05.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2265685,2265685,21.05.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,182412,182412,21.05.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,205021,205021,21.05.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,82705,82705,21.05.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,112,112,21.05.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,21.05.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,21.05.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,182,182,21.05.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),211192,211192,21.05.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,300631,300631,21.05.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21114,21114,21.05.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,27165,27165,21.05.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,89,89,21.05.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,21.05.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,21.05.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23291,23291,21.05.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,21.05.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),54675,54675,21.05.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,21.05.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,21.05.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,21.05.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,21.05.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,21.05.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,21.05.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,21.05.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,21.05.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,274,274,21.05.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,21.05.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,21.05.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,21.05.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,21.05.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,21.05.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,21.05.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4524,4524,21.05.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,141126,141126,21.05.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,100511,100511,21.05.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,193,193,21.05.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,21.05.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,21.05.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28771,28771,21.05.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,32564,32564,21.05.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,216213,216213,21.05  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,82996,82996,21.05.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34116,34116,21.05.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89856,89856,21.05.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (21.05.2022), -Skromniy- (23.05.2022), Alex_AZM (21.05.2022), antic (22.05.2022), Astral-71 (23.05.2022), begun001 (21.05.2022), Bladislav (26.05.2022), BPAvel (30.05.2022), D@nila (23.05.2022), daniil1196 (23.05.2022), dchk1 (25.05.2022), Dortmund (22.05.2022), grigorenko (22.05.2022), GriLlo (23.05.2022), henry723 (21.05.2022), Hirvi (21.05.2022), hudoiii (22.05.2022), itv89 (23.05.2022), lemm226 (25.05.2022), lr_ (22.05.2022), maydik68 (22.05.2022), osv10 (30.05.2022), pino_chet (22.05.2022), privetpavlo (24.05.2022), Retep (05.07.2022), Roman795 (22.05.2022), rtsot (23.05.2022), smenalab (21.05.2022), sramotnik (22.05.2022), Step19 (19.06.2022), Step9 (03.07.2022), Tdutyb (31.05.2022), Tzeench (21.05.2022), ufasinol (23.05.2022), up100 (01.06.2022), Veta K (24.05.2022), Vigorous (22.05.2022), vikins (21.05.2022), vikost (23.05.2022), Yarushin.E.A (21.05.2022), Александр_Д (25.05.2022), Вутш (22.05.2022), Илья999 (22.05.2022), Марина262626 (23.06.2022), охотник 2013 (22.05.2022), Стасн (30.05.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 07.05 по 21.05.2022
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (26.05.2022), -Skromniy- (23.05.2022), Alex_AZM (28.05.2022), BPAvel (30.05.2022), daniil1196 (23.05.2022), dchk1 (25.05.2022), lemm226 (24.05.2022), lr_ (22.05.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (23.05.2022), pino_chet (25.05.2022), privetpavlo (24.05.2022), Tzeench (24.05.2022), Veta K (24.05.2022), Vigorous (23.05.2022), vikost (23.05.2022), VladisSLAW (25.05.2022), охотник 2013 (26.05.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 20.05 по 27.05.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,179198,179198,27.05.2022,=H  OST 
BEMLAW,Столица и области,153628,153628,27.05.2022,=HOST 
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8055,8055,26.05.2022,=HOST 
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,57778,57778,27.05.2022,=HOST 
BEQUEST,Финансист,73576,73576,27.05.2022,  =HOST 
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7651,7651,27.05.2022,=HOST 
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2308,2308,27.05.2022,=HOST 
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,27.05.2022,=HOST 
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14401,14401,27.05.2022,=HOST 
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16298,16298,27.05.2022,=HOST 
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35522,35522,27.05  .2022,=HOST 
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2991,2991,27.05.2022,=HOST 
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,35457,35457,27.05.2022,=HOST

----------

Alain1988 (30.05.2022), Alex_AZM (28.05.2022), badul (30.05.2022), begun001 (28.05.2022), bsnm10 (29.05.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (14.06.2022), pino_chet (29.05.2022), Pitgor (30.05.2022), SergeBY (03.06.2022), Vigorous (28.05.2022), VladisSLAW (27.05.2022), vladmitr (07.06.2022), Zelka22 (01.06.2022), Zver27 (29.05.2022), Апутита (30.05.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 23.05. по 28.05.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),417866,417866,28.05.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,800080,800080,28.05.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,63836,63836,28.05.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,221280,221280,28.05.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,337018,337018,28.05.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,256975,256975,28.05.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,594617,594617,28.05.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51771,51771,28.05.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,28.05.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6222,6222,28.05.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,28.05.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,713630,713630,28.05.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,93988,93988,28.05.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,106965,106965,28.05.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,118947,118947,28.05.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,124854,124854,28.05.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,186422,186422,28.05.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,429322,429322,28.05.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,209186,209186,28.05.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,263760,263760,28.05.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,179395,179395,28.05.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,239544,239544,28.05.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,140144,140144,28.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,122205,122205,28.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,121871,121871,28.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,81688,81688,28.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,102286,102286,28.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,108731,108731,28.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,85898,85898,28.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,187887,187887,28.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,147234,147234,28.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,202560,202560,28.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,152715,152715,28.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,375474,375474,28.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,122919,122919,28.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,231876,231876,28.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,75312,75312,28.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,283584,283584,28.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,187192,187192,28.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,128575,128575,28.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,91025,91025,28.05.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,26215,26215,28.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,83003,83003,28.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,69063,69063,28.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,58376,58376,28.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,77996,77996,28.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,27081,27081,28.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,81299,81299,28.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,56917,56917,28.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,66985,66985,28.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,35265,35265,28.05.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,6815,6815,28.05.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,33249,33249,28.05.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,370643,370643,28.05.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1481130,1481130,28.05.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,292579,292579,28.05.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,196419,196419,28.05.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,106809,106809,28.05.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,450602,450602,28.05.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,272516,272516,28.05.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,298454,298454,28.05.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,139828,139828,28.05.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,8913,8913,28.05.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2270527,2270527,28.05.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,182761,182761,28.05.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,205183,205183,28.05.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,82787,82787,28.05.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,112,112,28.05.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,28.05.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,28.05.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,183,183,28.05.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),211316,211316,28.05.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,300889,300889,28.05.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21114,21114,28.05.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,27588,27588,28.05.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,89,89,28.05.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,28.05.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,28.05.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23309,23309,28.05.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,28.05.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),54721,54721,28.05.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,28.05.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,28.05.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,28.05.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,28.05.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,28.05.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,28.05.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,28.05.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,28.05.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,274,274,28.05.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,28.05.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,28.05.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,28.05.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,28.05.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,28.05.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,28.05.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4524,4524,28.05.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,141267,141267,28.05.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,100671,100671,28.05.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,198,198,28.05.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,28.05.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,28.05.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28796,28796,28.05.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,32612,32612,28.05.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,216489,216489,28.05  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,83183,83183,28.05.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34141,34141,28.05.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89876,89876,28.05.2022,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (30.05.2022), Alex_AZM (19.06.2022), antic (28.05.2022), Astral-71 (30.05.2022), begun001 (28.05.2022), BPAvel (30.05.2022), D@nila (29.05.2022), daniil1196 (29.05.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (29.05.2022), grigorenko (25.06.2022), GriLlo (31.05.2022), lemm226 (28.05.2022), lr_ (29.05.2022), mark avreliy (29.05.2022), Nektoto (17.06.2022), Newmannn (30.05.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nyas (02.06.2022), osv10 (30.05.2022), pino_chet (29.05.2022), qwerty poiuyt (20.06.2022), Retep (05.07.2022), Roman795 (29.05.2022), rtsot (02.06.2022), sramotnik (29.05.2022), Step19 (19.06.2022), Step9 (03.07.2022), Tdutyb (31.05.2022), ufasinol (29.05.2022), up100 (01.06.2022), Veta K (30.05.2022), Vigorous (29.05.2022), vikins (28.05.2022), vrnunya (30.05.2022), Yarushin.E.A (28.05.2022), Zver27 (05.07.2022), Александр_Д (02.06.2022), Стасн (30.05.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Ежемесячное обновление основных федеральных баз с 02.05.2022 по 28.05.2022
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 02.05.2022 по 28.05.2022
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 02.05.2022 по 28.05.2022
торрент

----------

-Skromniy- (30.05.2022), Alex_AZM (31.05.2022), begun001 (30.05.2022), d-q10 (24.06.2022), daniil1196 (31.05.2022), lr_ (13.06.2022), MasterM (30.05.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (30.05.2022), pino_chet (29.05.2022), rtsot (30.06.2022), Ser-Antares (29.11.2022), SergeBY (03.06.2022), Tdutyb (31.05.2022), Timed (14.06.2022), Tzeench (29.05.2022), ufasinol (29.05.2022), Veta K (30.05.2022), Vigorous (29.05.2022), vikost (30.05.2022), VladisSLAW (29.05.2022), X@ndr (22.07.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 27.05 по 03.06.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,179347,179347,03.06.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,153838,153838,03.06.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8067,8067,03.06.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,57992,57992,03.06.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,73656,73656,03.06.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7657,7657,03.06.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2308,2308,03.06.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,03.06.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14407,14407,03.06.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16318,16318,03.06.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35578,35578,03.06  .2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2996,2996,03.06.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,35565,35565,03.06.2022,=HOST

----------

Alain1988 (06.06.2022), Alex_AZM (05.06.2022), begun001 (07.06.2022), bsnm10 (04.06.2022), Gagaran (04.06.2022), gas162 (03.06.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (14.06.2022), pino_chet (04.06.2022), Pitgor (06.06.2022), SergeBY (04.06.2022), SerNikAnt (04.06.2022), Vigorous (04.06.2022), VladisSLAW (03.06.2022), vladmitr (07.06.2022), Zelka22 (06.06.2022), Zver27 (05.06.2022), Апутита (14.06.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 23.05-03.06

Статистика*

BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,57992,57992,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2996,2996,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35578,35578,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8067,8067,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14407,14407,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,179347,179347,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,153838,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,35565,35565,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16318,16318,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2308,2308,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7657,7657,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,73656,73656,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

Alex_AZM (05.06.2022), artem31 (11.07.2022), badul (06.06.2022), begun001 (07.06.2022), bravoasu (06.06.2022), levin_minsk (16.06.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), n_ivanovv (06.06.2022), pino_chet (18.06.2022), rimma29 (06.06.2022), SergeBY (10.06.2022), Trinitty (07.06.2022), Vigorous (04.06.2022), VladisSLAW (04.06.2022), Виктор1979 (01.07.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 30.05. по 04.06.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),418480,418480,04.06.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,801530,801530,04.06.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,63976,63976,04.06.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,221588,221588,04.06.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,337442,337442,04.06.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,257349,257349,04.06.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,595092,595092,04.06.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51808,51808,04.06.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,04.06.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6222,6222,04.06.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,04.06.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,714578,714578,04.06.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,94268,94268,04.06.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,107114,107114,04.06.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,119039,119039,04.06.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,124966,124966,04.06.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,186635,186635,04.06.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,430690,430690,04.06.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,209424,209424,04.06.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,264083,264083,04.06.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,179643,179643,04.06.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,239845,239845,04.06.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,140308,140308,04.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,122374,122374,04.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,122035,122035,04.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,81831,81831,04.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,102422,102422,04.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,108876,108876,04.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,86014,86014,04.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,188200,188200,04.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,147499,147499,04.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,203046,203046,04.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,152874,152874,04.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,376253,376253,04.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,123125,123125,04.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,232382,232382,04.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,75437,75437,04.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,284017,284017,04.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,187435,187435,04.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,128758,128758,04.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,91155,91155,04.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,26286,26286,04.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,83756,83756,04.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,69646,69646,04.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,58870,58870,04.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,79213,79213,04.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,27333,27333,04.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,81960,81960,04.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,57757,57757,04.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,67350,67350,04.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,35779,35779,04.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,6869,6869,04.06.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,33460,33460,04.06.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,370775,370775,04.06.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1484054,1484054,04.06.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,292975,292975,04.06.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,196504,196504,04.06.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,106833,106833,04.06.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,450740,450740,04.06.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,272766,272766,04.06.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,298613,298613,04.06.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,139863,139863,04.06.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,8993,8993,04.06.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2276537,2276537,04.06.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,183118,183118,04.06.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,205414,205414,04.06.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,82866,82866,04.06.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,112,112,04.06.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,04.06.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,04.06.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,183,183,04.06.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),211525,211525,04.06.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,301153,301153,04.06.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21114,21114,04.06.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,27952,27952,04.06.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,89,89,04.06.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,04.06.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,04.06.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23325,23325,04.06.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,04.06.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),54775,54775,04.06.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,04.06.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,04.06.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,04.06.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,04.06.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,04.06.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,04.06.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,04.06.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,04.06.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,275,275,04.06.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,04.06.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,04.06.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,04.06.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,04.06.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,04.06.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,04.06.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4525,4525,04.06.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,141401,141401,04.06.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,100779,100779,04.06.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,198,198,04.06.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,04.06.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,04.06.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28829,28829,04.06.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,32655,32655,04.06.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,216783,216783,04.06  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,83285,83285,04.06.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34168,34168,04.06.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89883,89883,04.06.2022,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (07.06.2022), Alex_AZM (05.06.2022), alkila (05.06.2022), antic (05.06.2022), Astral-71 (06.06.2022), begun001 (10.06.2022), BPAvel (07.06.2022), D@nila (17.06.2022), daniil1196 (06.06.2022), grigorenko (25.06.2022), GriLlo (06.06.2022), henry723 (04.06.2022), Hider (18.06.2022), Hirvi (04.06.2022), itv89 (05.06.2022), lemm226 (04.06.2022), lr_ (13.06.2022), Nektoto (07.06.2022), Newmannn (10.06.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (06.06.2022), pino_chet (06.06.2022), Retep (05.07.2022), rif_r (06.06.2022), Roman795 (04.06.2022), rtsot (08.06.2022), sramotnik (05.06.2022), Step19 (19.06.2022), Step9 (03.07.2022), Tdutyb (17.10.2022), Timed (14.06.2022), ufasinol (05.06.2022), Veta K (15.06.2022), Vigorous (05.06.2022), vikins (04.06.2022), vikost (06.06.2022), Vitaly555 (08.07.2022), Yarushin.E.A (05.06.2022), Александр_Д (14.06.2022), марк твен (05.06.2022), Стасн (14.06.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 21.05 по 04.06.2022
торрент

----------

-Skromniy- (07.06.2022), Alex_AZM (10.06.2022), begun001 (07.06.2022), BPAvel (07.06.2022), daniil1196 (06.06.2022), Hirvi (10.06.2022), lemm226 (12.06.2022), lr_ (13.06.2022), Newmannn (10.06.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (08.06.2022), pino_chet (06.06.2022), SergeBY (10.06.2022), Timed (14.06.2022), Veta K (15.06.2022), Vigorous (06.06.2022), VladisSLAW (06.06.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 03.06 по 10.06.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,179478,179478,11.06.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,154044,154044,11.06.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8093,8093,11.06.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,58227,58227,11.06.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,73726,73726,11.06.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7662,7662,11.06.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2308,2308,11.06.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,11.06.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14419,14419,11.06.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16329,16329,11.06.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35624,35624,11.06  .2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,33,33,11.06.2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,11.06.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,11.06.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2997,2997,11.06.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,35668,35668,11.06.2022,=HOST

----------

-Skromniy- (12.06.2022), Alain1988 (13.06.2022), Alex_AZM (11.06.2022), badul (15.06.2022), begun001 (11.06.2022), bsnm10 (12.06.2022), Hider (18.06.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (14.06.2022), pino_chet (11.06.2022), Pitgor (13.06.2022), SergeBY (17.06.2022), Vigorous (11.06.2022), vladmitr (27.06.2022), Zelka22 (13.06.2022), Zver27 (05.07.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 06.06. по 11.06.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),419024,419024,11.06.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,802951,802951,11.06.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,64108,64108,11.06.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,221790,221790,11.06.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,337864,337864,11.06.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,257673,257673,11.06.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,595566,595566,11.06.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51853,51853,11.06.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,11.06.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6222,6222,11.06.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,11.06.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,715531,715531,11.06.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,94641,94641,11.06.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,107278,107278,11.06.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,119177,119177,11.06.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,125107,125107,11.06.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,186877,186877,11.06.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,431912,431912,11.06.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,209679,209679,11.06.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,264414,264414,11.06.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,179915,179915,11.06.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,240182,240182,11.06.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,140483,140483,11.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,122560,122560,11.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,122271,122271,11.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,81973,81973,11.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,102588,102588,11.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,108998,108998,11.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,86122,86122,11.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,188557,188557,11.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,147772,147772,11.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,203208,203208,11.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,153076,153076,11.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,377097,377097,11.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,123304,123304,11.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,232674,232674,11.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,75585,75585,11.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,284425,284425,11.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,187716,187716,11.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,128982,128982,11.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,91311,91311,11.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,26381,26381,11.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,85097,85097,11.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,70299,70299,11.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,59416,59416,11.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,79923,79923,11.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,27660,27660,11.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,82929,82929,11.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,58191,58191,11.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,68587,68587,11.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,36050,36050,11.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,6919,6919,11.06.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,33740,33740,11.06.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,370905,370905,11.06.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1487348,1487348,11.06.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,293252,293252,11.06.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,196588,196588,11.06.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,106866,106866,11.06.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,450870,450870,11.06.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,272942,272942,11.06.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,298727,298727,11.06.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,139960,139960,11.06.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,9073,9073,11.06.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2281145,2281145,11.06.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,183339,183339,11.06.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,205596,205596,11.06.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,82943,82943,11.06.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,112,112,11.06.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,11.06.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,11.06.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,183,183,11.06.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),211646,211646,11.06.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,301375,301375,11.06.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21116,21116,11.06.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,28373,28373,11.06.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,89,89,11.06.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,11.06.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,11.06.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23358,23358,11.06.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,11.06.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),54902,54902,11.06.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,11.06.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,11.06.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,11.06.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,11.06.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,11.06.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,11.06.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,11.06.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,11.06.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,11.06.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,11.06.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,11.06.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,11.06.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,11.06.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,11.06.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,11.06.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4526,4526,11.06.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,141555,141555,11.06.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,100968,100968,11.06.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,198,198,11.06.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,11.06.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,11.06.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28853,28853,11.06.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,32706,32706,11.06.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,217005,217005,11.06  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,83608,83608,11.06.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34202,34202,11.06.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89889,89889,11.06.2022,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (12.06.2022), Alex_AZM (11.06.2022), antic (12.06.2022), Astral-71 (14.06.2022), begun001 (12.06.2022), Bladislav (14.06.2022), BPAvel (12.06.2022), D@nila (17.06.2022), daniil1196 (12.06.2022), grigorenko (25.06.2022), GriLlo (14.06.2022), henry723 (11.06.2022), Hider (18.06.2022), Hirvi (11.06.2022), itv89 (16.06.2022), kiberlepila (13.06.2022), lemm226 (12.06.2022), lr_ (13.06.2022), osv10 (13.06.2022), pino_chet (18.06.2022), qwerty poiuyt (20.06.2022), Retep (05.07.2022), Roman795 (12.06.2022), rtsot (17.06.2022), smenalab (12.06.2022), sramotnik (12.06.2022), Step19 (19.06.2022), Step9 (03.07.2022), Tdutyb (17.10.2022), Timed (14.06.2022), ufasinol (13.06.2022), Veta K (15.06.2022), Vigorous (12.06.2022), vikins (12.06.2022), vikost (14.06.2022), Vitaly555 (08.07.2022), Александр_Д (14.06.2022), Апутита (14.06.2022), Марина262626 (23.06.2022), марк твен (12.06.2022), Стасн (14.06.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 06.06-17.06*

*Статистика*

BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,58367,58367,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2998,2998,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35694,35694,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8096,8096,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14425,14425,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,179679,179679,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,154254,154254,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,35775,35775,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16345,16345,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2308,2308,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7672,7672,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,73772,73772,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

Alex_AZM (19.06.2022), artem31 (11.07.2022), bravoasu (20.06.2022), bsnm10 (18.06.2022), levin_minsk (27.07.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), n_ivanovv (23.06.2022), pino_chet (18.06.2022), rimma29 (20.06.2022), Trinitty (07.09.2022), Виктор1979 (01.07.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 10.06 по 17.06.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,179679,179679,18.06.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,154254,154254,18.06.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8096,8096,18.06.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,58367,58367,18.06.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,73772,73772,18.06.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7672,7672,18.06.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2308,2308,18.06.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,18.06.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14425,14425,18.06.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16345,16345,18.06.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35694,35694,18.06  .2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,18.06.2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,18.06.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,18.06.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2998,2998,18.06.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,35775,35775,18.06.2022,=HOST


федералка с 14.06. по 18.06.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),419651,419651,18.06.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,804308,804308,18.06.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,64196,64196,18.06.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,221968,221968,18.06.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,338261,338261,18.06.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,257906,257906,18.06.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,596070,596070,18.06.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51881,51881,18.06.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,18.06.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6224,6224,18.06.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,18.06.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,716364,716364,18.06.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,94975,94975,18.06.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,107392,107392,18.06.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,119296,119296,18.06.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,125202,125202,18.06.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,187085,187085,18.06.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,432884,432884,18.06.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,209914,209914,18.06.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,264697,264697,18.06.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,180204,180204,18.06.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,240386,240386,18.06.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,140639,140639,18.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,122763,122763,18.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,122469,122469,18.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,82098,82098,18.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,102682,102682,18.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,109091,109091,18.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,86204,86204,18.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,188808,188808,18.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,147957,147957,18.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,203687,203687,18.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,153182,153182,18.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,377740,377740,18.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,123468,123468,18.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,232989,232989,18.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,75663,75663,18.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,284789,284789,18.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,187821,187821,18.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,129101,129101,18.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,91381,91381,18.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,26437,26437,18.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,86756,86756,18.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,70931,70931,18.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,59721,59721,18.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,80560,80560,18.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,27932,27932,18.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,83318,83318,18.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,58468,58468,18.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,69039,69039,18.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,36258,36258,18.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,6963,6963,18.06.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,33981,33981,18.06.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,371003,371003,18.06.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1489109,1489109,18.06.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,293600,293600,18.06.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,196655,196655,18.06.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,106881,106881,18.06.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,450994,450994,18.06.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,273082,273082,18.06.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,298837,298837,18.06.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,140004,140004,18.06.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,9153,9153,18.06.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2284057,2284057,18.06.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,183637,183637,18.06.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,205706,205706,18.06.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,83005,83005,18.06.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,112,112,18.06.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,18.06.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,18.06.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,183,183,18.06.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),211712,211712,18.06.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,301645,301645,18.06.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21116,21116,18.06.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,28687,28687,18.06.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,89,89,18.06.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,18.06.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,18.06.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23367,23367,18.06.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,18.06.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),54995,54995,18.06.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,18.06.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,18.06.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,18.06.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,18.06.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,18.06.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,18.06.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,18.06.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,18.06.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,18.06.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,18.06.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,18.06.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,18.06.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,18.06.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,18.06.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,18.06.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4527,4527,18.06.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,141677,141677,18.06.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,101080,101080,18.06.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,199,199,18.06.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,18.06.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,18.06.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28875,28875,18.06.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,32745,32745,18.06.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,217227,217227,18.06  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,83861,83861,18.06.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34223,34223,18.06.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89906,89906,18.06.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (21.06.2022), -Skromniy- (26.06.2022), Alain1988 (20.06.2022), Alex_AZM (19.06.2022), antic (18.06.2022), Astral-71 (20.06.2022), begun001 (19.06.2022), Bladislav (19.06.2022), BPAvel (19.06.2022), D@nila (20.06.2022), dadu001 (03.07.2022), daniil1196 (19.06.2022), grigorenko (25.06.2022), GriLlo (20.06.2022), henry723 (18.06.2022), Hider (19.06.2022), Hirvi (18.06.2022), IlyaAndr (19.06.2022), itv89 (21.06.2022), lemm226 (19.06.2022), lr_ (20.06.2022), MasterM (30.06.2022), Nektoto (20.06.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (24.07.2022), osv10 (19.06.2022), pino_chet (19.06.2022), Pitgor (20.06.2022), qwerty poiuyt (20.06.2022), Retep (05.07.2022), rif_r (20.06.2022), Rjibr72 (23.06.2022), Roman795 (18.06.2022), rtsot (27.06.2022), SergeBY (01.07.2022), smenalab (18.06.2022), sramotnik (04.07.2022), Step19 (19.06.2022), Step9 (03.07.2022), Tdutyb (17.10.2022), Timed (20.06.2022), ufasinol (18.06.2022), Veta K (25.07.2022), vikins (18.06.2022), vikost (20.06.2022), Vitaly555 (08.07.2022), VladisSLAW (06.07.2022), vladmitr (27.06.2022), X@ndr (22.07.2022), Zver27 (05.07.2022), Александр_Д (17.07.2022), Марина262626 (23.06.2022), марк твен (19.06.2022), охотник 2013 (19.06.2022), Стасн (22.06.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 04.06 по 18.06.2022
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (21.06.2022), -Skromniy- (26.06.2022), A.Blunder (22.06.2022), Alain1988 (20.06.2022), Alex_AZM (19.06.2022), BPAvel (02.07.2022), daniil1196 (19.06.2022), lemm226 (19.06.2022), lr_ (20.06.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (19.06.2022), pino_chet (20.06.2022), rif_r (20.06.2022), SergeBY (01.07.2022), Timed (20.06.2022), utalex (13.07.2022), Veta K (25.07.2022), Vigorous (03.07.2022), vikins (25.06.2022), vikost (20.06.2022), VladisSLAW (06.07.2022), Zver27 (05.07.2022), марк твен (26.06.2022)

----------


## osv10

Странная ссылка.

----------

Nichs06 (03.10.2022)

----------


## НПО

> Странная ссылка.


Ссылка, как ссылка... - ну, разве, слово "торрент" ни при делах - да и к "регионам" отношения не имеет...

Я поправил ссылку в 16.47. Твой очень информативный ответ отправлен в 16.51. И слово "торрент" то чем не угодило? Что такое торрент-файл?
Вся информация об игре или фильме, который вы хотите скачать через торрент, хранится в специальном файле с расширением *.torrent. В этом файле прописано, откуда будет скачиваться ваш фильм (например), какой у него размер, из скольки частей он состоит и как будет загружаться. Торрент-файл открывается в специальной программе – торрент-клиенте, который умеет читать его содержимое и загружать то, что в нем прописано. Вопрос закрыт.

----------

Nichs06 (03.10.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 17.06 по 24.06.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,179828,179828,24.06.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,154426,154426,24.06.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8117,8117,24.06.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,58567,58567,24.06.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,73833,73833,24.06.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7684,7684,24.06.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,24.06.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,24.06.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14434,14434,24.06.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16362,16362,24.06.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35740,35740,24.06  .2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,24.06.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2998,2998,24.06.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,35884,35884,24.06.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (17.07.2022), Alain1988 (27.06.2022), Alex_AZM (24.06.2022), begun001 (25.06.2022), bsnm10 (25.06.2022), dadu001 (03.07.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (24.07.2022), pino_chet (26.06.2022), SergeBY (01.07.2022), staravoitau (08.07.2022), Vigorous (25.06.2022), VladisSLAW (25.06.2022), vladmitr (27.06.2022), Zver27 (05.07.2022), охотник 2013 (11.07.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 20.06. по 25.06.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),420150,420150,25.06.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,805383,805383,25.06.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,64324,64324,25.06.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,222156,222156,25.06.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,338691,338691,25.06.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,258213,258213,25.06.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,596611,596611,25.06.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51894,51894,25.06.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,25.06.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6224,6224,25.06.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,25.06.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,717436,717436,25.06.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,95335,95335,25.06.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,107496,107496,25.06.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,119394,119394,25.06.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,125280,125280,25.06.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,187260,187260,25.06.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,433757,433757,25.06.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,210101,210101,25.06.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,265113,265113,25.06.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,180456,180456,25.06.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,240704,240704,25.06.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,140755,140755,25.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,122930,122930,25.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,122654,122654,25.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,82214,82214,25.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,102840,102840,25.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,109246,109246,25.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,86332,86332,25.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,189313,189313,25.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,148222,148222,25.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,204028,204028,25.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,153321,153321,25.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,378593,378593,25.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,123619,123619,25.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,233201,233201,25.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,75781,75781,25.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,285242,285242,25.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,188160,188160,25.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,129274,129274,25.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,91517,91517,25.06.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,26550,26550,25.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,87492,87492,25.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,71967,71967,25.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,60221,60221,25.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,81750,81750,25.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,28230,28230,25.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,84182,84182,25.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,58917,58917,25.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,69503,69503,25.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,36562,36562,25.06.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,7034,7034,25.06.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,34309,34309,25.06.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,371148,371148,25.06.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1490700,1490700,25.06.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,293983,293983,25.06.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,196747,196747,25.06.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,106917,106917,25.06.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,451149,451149,25.06.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,273203,273203,25.06.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,298931,298931,25.06.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,140066,140066,25.06.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,9233,9233,25.06.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2287723,2287723,25.06.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,183901,183901,25.06.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,205838,205838,25.06.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,83103,83103,25.06.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,112,112,25.06.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,25.06.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,25.06.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,183,183,25.06.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),211821,211821,25.06.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,301917,301917,25.06.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21116,21116,25.06.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,29040,29040,25.06.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,89,89,25.06.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,25.06.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,25.06.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23385,23385,25.06.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,25.06.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),55071,55071,25.06.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,25.06.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,25.06.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,25.06.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,25.06.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,25.06.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,25.06.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,25.06.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,25.06.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,25.06.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,25.06.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,25.06.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,25.06.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,25.06.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,25.06.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,25.06.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4528,4528,25.06.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,141803,141803,25.06.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,101081,101081,25.06.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,199,199,25.06.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,25.06.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,25.06.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28900,28900,25.06.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,32788,32788,25.06.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,217439,217439,25.06  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,84125,84125,25.06.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34248,34248,25.06.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89918,89918,25.06.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (17.07.2022), -Skromniy- (26.06.2022), Alex_AZM (26.06.2022), antic (26.06.2022), Astral-71 (27.06.2022), begun001 (26.06.2022), Bladislav (26.06.2022), BPAvel (02.07.2022), D@nila (26.06.2022), daniil1196 (26.06.2022), dchk1 (01.07.2022), grigorenko (26.06.2022), GriLlo (27.06.2022), henry723 (25.06.2022), Hider (25.06.2022), Hirvi (25.06.2022), lemm226 (25.06.2022), lr_ (29.06.2022), MasterM (30.06.2022), Nektoto (30.06.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), novogren (05.07.2022), osv10 (26.06.2022), pino_chet (26.06.2022), Retep (05.07.2022), rif_r (28.06.2022), Roman795 (25.06.2022), rosalco (27.06.2022), rtsot (27.06.2022), smenalab (25.06.2022), sramotnik (26.06.2022), Step19 (20.07.2022), Step9 (03.07.2022), Tdutyb (17.10.2022), Timed (27.06.2022), ufasinol (26.06.2022), up100 (28.06.2022), Veta K (25.07.2022), Vigorous (26.06.2022), vikins (25.06.2022), vikost (27.06.2022), Vitaly555 (08.07.2022), Voidmess (25.06.2022), Voidmesss (26.06.2022), Александр_Д (17.07.2022), Вутш (27.06.2022), Марина262626 (18.07.2022), марк твен (26.06.2022), охотник 2013 (11.07.2022), Стасн (27.06.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 24.06 по 01.07.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,179986,179986,02.07.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,154590,154590,02.07.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8150,8150,02.07.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,58778,58778,02.07.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,73882,73882,02.07.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7695,7695,02.07.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,02.07.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,02.07.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14447,14447,02.07.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16380,16380,02.07.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35793,35793,02.07  .2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2998,2998,02.07.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,35981,35981,02.07.2022,=HOST



федералка с 27.06. по 02.07.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),420875,420875,02.07.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,806527,806527,02.07.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,64467,64467,02.07.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,222455,222455,02.07.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,339149,339149,02.07.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,258499,258499,02.07.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,597146,597146,02.07.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51924,51924,02.07.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,02.07.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6224,6224,02.07.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,02.07.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,718416,718416,02.07.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,95606,95606,02.07.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,107590,107590,02.07.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,119487,119487,02.07.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,125401,125401,02.07.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,187445,187445,02.07.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,434688,434688,02.07.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,210389,210389,02.07.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,265498,265498,02.07.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,180760,180760,02.07.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,240962,240962,02.07.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,140931,140931,02.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,123062,123062,02.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,122913,122913,02.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,82315,82315,02.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,102967,102967,02.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,109375,109375,02.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,86452,86452,02.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,189604,189604,02.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,148483,148483,02.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,204458,204458,02.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,153522,153522,02.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,379338,379338,02.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,123750,123750,02.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,233767,233767,02.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,75908,75908,02.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,285639,285639,02.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,188611,188611,02.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,129410,129410,02.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,91652,91652,02.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,26650,26650,02.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,88291,88291,02.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,72720,72720,02.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,60765,60765,02.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,82750,82750,02.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,28398,28398,02.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,84782,84782,02.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,59378,59378,02.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,70639,70639,02.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,36866,36866,02.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,7134,7134,02.07.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,34599,34599,02.07.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,371414,371414,02.07.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1492335,1492335,02.07.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,294258,294258,02.07.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,196807,196807,02.07.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,106958,106958,02.07.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,451303,451303,02.07.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,273339,273339,02.07.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,299020,299020,02.07.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,140101,140101,02.07.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,9313,9313,02.07.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2291632,2291632,02.07.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,184146,184146,02.07.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,205949,205949,02.07.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,83214,83214,02.07.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,112,112,02.07.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,02.07.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,02.07.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,183,183,02.07.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),212003,212003,02.07.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,302247,302247,02.07.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21117,21117,02.07.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,29430,29430,02.07.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,89,89,02.07.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,02.07.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,02.07.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23395,23395,02.07.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,02.07.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),55161,55161,02.07.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,02.07.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,02.07.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,02.07.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,02.07.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,02.07.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,02.07.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,02.07.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,02.07.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,02.07.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,02.07.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,02.07.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,02.07.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,02.07.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,02.07.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,02.07.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4529,4529,02.07.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,141932,141932,02.07.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,101146,101146,02.07.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,199,199,02.07.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,02.07.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,02.07.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28919,28919,02.07.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,32829,32829,02.07.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,217775,217775,02.07  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,84353,84353,02.07.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34272,34272,02.07.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89935,89935,02.07.2022,=H  OST

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 18.06 по 02.07.2022
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (17.07.2022), -Skromniy- (03.07.2022), Alain1988 (04.07.2022), Alems31 (05.07.2022), Alex_AZM (03.07.2022), alkila (03.07.2022), antic (02.07.2022), Astral-71 (04.07.2022), begun001 (02.07.2022), Bladislav (04.07.2022), bsnm10 (03.07.2022), D@nila (04.07.2022), dadu001 (03.07.2022), daniil1196 (03.07.2022), dchk1 (02.07.2022), FredyCruger (03.07.2022), grigorenko (04.07.2022), GriLlo (04.07.2022), henry723 (02.07.2022), Hider (05.07.2022), kozavva (03.07.2022), lemm226 (03.07.2022), lr_ (10.07.2022), Nektoto (03.07.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (24.07.2022), novogren (05.07.2022), osv10 (04.07.2022), pino_chet (03.07.2022), Pitgor (04.07.2022), Retep (05.07.2022), Roman795 (03.07.2022), rtsot (28.07.2022), SergeBY (08.07.2022), sramotnik (04.07.2022), staravoitau (08.07.2022), Step19 (20.07.2022), Step9 (03.07.2022), Tdutyb (17.10.2022), Timed (04.07.2022), ufasinol (07.07.2022), up100 (04.07.2022), utalex (13.07.2022), Veta K (25.07.2022), Vigorous (03.07.2022), vikins (03.07.2022), vikost (08.07.2022), Vitaly555 (08.07.2022), VladisSLAW (02.07.2022), vladmitr (03.07.2022), Voidmesss (02.07.2022), vrnunya (04.07.2022), X@ndr (22.07.2022), Zver27 (05.07.2022), Александр_Д (17.07.2022), Марина262626 (18.07.2022), марк твен (10.07.2022), охотник 2013 (11.07.2022), Стасн (11.07.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Ежемесячное обновление федеральных баз с 30.05.2022 по 02.07.2022
торрент
Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 30.05.2022 по 02.07.2022
торрент
Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 30.05.2022 по 02.07.2022
торрент
Квартальные обновления баз с 04.04.2022 по 02.07.2022

Федеральные базы:  торрент
Региональные базы:  торрент
Базы республики Беларусь:  торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (17.07.2022), -Skromniy- (05.07.2022), aes0nne (01.08.2022), Alems31 (05.07.2022), begun001 (09.07.2022), Bladislav (04.07.2022), BPAvel (17.07.2022), d-q10 (12.07.2022), daniil1196 (04.07.2022), itv89 (04.07.2022), lr_ (10.07.2022), MasterM (08.08.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), novogren (05.07.2022), osv10 (04.07.2022), pino_chet (03.07.2022), Retep (05.07.2022), russe12345 (25.12.2022), SergeBY (08.07.2022), ufasinol (07.07.2022), Vigorous (04.07.2022), vikost (04.07.2022), VladisSLAW (04.07.2022), X@ndr (22.07.2022), Zver27 (05.07.2022), Вутш (04.07.2022), охотник 2013 (11.07.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 20.06-01.07

Статистика*

BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,58778,58778,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,2998,2998,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35793,35793,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8150,8150,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14447,14447,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,179986,179986,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,154590,154590,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,35981,35981,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16380,16380,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7695,7695,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,73882,73882,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (17.07.2022), Alex_AZM (17.07.2022), artem31 (11.07.2022), begun001 (09.07.2022), bravoasu (06.07.2022), levin_minsk (27.07.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), n_ivanovv (08.07.2022), pino_chet (10.07.2022), rimma29 (06.07.2022), SergeBY (08.07.2022), staravoitau (08.07.2022), Trinitty (07.09.2022), Vigorous (06.07.2022), VladisSLAW (06.07.2022), X@ndr (22.07.2022), Zelka22 (06.07.2022), Виктор1979 (16.08.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 01.07 по 08.07.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,180195,180195,09.07.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,154767,154767,09.07.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8173,8173,09.07.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,58932,58932,09.07.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,73941,73941,09.07.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7702,7702,09.07.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,09.07.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,09.07.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14451,14451,09.07.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16397,16397,09.07.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35857,35857,09.07  .2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,09.07.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3002,3002,09.07.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36031,36031,09.07.2022,=HOST


федералка с 04.07. по 09.07.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,141087,141087,08.07.2022,=HOST 
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,125506,125506,01.07.2022,=HOST 
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,435383,435383,08.07.2022,=HOST 
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,210595,210595,01.07.2022,=HOST 
ARB,Решения высших судов,719294,719294,08.07.2022,=HOST 
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,181014,181014,01.07.2022,=HOST 
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,265886,265886,07.07.2022,=HOST 
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,241240,241240,07.07.2022,=HOST 
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,119606,119606,01.07.2022,=HOST 
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,107706,107706,01.07.2022,=HOST 
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,187662,187662,01.07.2022,=HOST 
CJI,Юридическая пресса,142039,142039,08.07.2022,=HOST 
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4530,4530,06.07.2022,=HOST 
ESU,Документы СССР,51958,51958,05.07.2022,=HOST 
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,597805,597805,08.07.2022,=HOS  T 
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,07.07.2022,=HOST 
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,07.07.2022,=HOST 
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,199,199,07.07.2022,=HOST 
INT,Международное право,34292,34292,08.07.2022,=HOST 
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,183,183,07.07.2022,=HOST 
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,07.07.2022,=HOST 
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,07.07.2022,=HOS  T 
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,07.07.2022,=HOST 
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,07.07.2022,=HOST 
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,07.07.2022,=HOST 
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,07.07.2022,=HOST 
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,07.07.2022,=HOST 
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,30045,30045,07.07.2022,=HOST 
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21117,21117,07.07.2022,=HOST 
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,07.07.2022,=HOST 
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,88750,88750,08.07.2022,=HOST 
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,73924,73924,08.07.2022,=HOST 
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,61299,61299,08.07.2022,=HOST 
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,83284,83284,08.07.2022,=HOST 
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,28914,28914,08.07.2022,=HOST 
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,85823,85823,08.07.2022,=HOST 
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,60062,60062,08.07.2022,=HOST 
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,71150,71150,08.07.2022,=HOST 
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,37293,37293,08.07.2022,=HOST 
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,7287,7287,08.07.2022,=HOST 
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),421450,421450,09.07.2022,=HOST 
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2296037,2296037,08.07.2022,=HOST 
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89944,89944,08.07.2022,=H  OST 
MLAW,Москва Проф,222697,222697,08.07.2022,=HOST 
MOB,Московская область,339662,339662,08.07.2022,=HOST 
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,9393,9393,06.07.2022,=HOST 
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,07.07.2022,=HOST 
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,32871,32871,06.07.2022,=HOST 
PAP,Деловые бумаги,101248,101248,08.07.2022,=HOST 
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,807934,807934,08.07.2022,=HOST 
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,302560,302560,08.07.2022,=HOST 
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,89,89,08.07.2022,=HOST 
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,08.07.2022,=HOST 
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,08.07.2022,=HOST 
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,08.07.2022,=HOST 
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),55318,55318,08.07.2022,=HO  ST 
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,08.07.2022,=HOST 
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,08.07.2022,=HOST 
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,08.07.2022,=HOST 
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,08.07.2022,=HOST 
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,84667,84667,08.07.2022,=HOST 
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,112,112,08.07.2022,=HOST 
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,08.07.2022,=HOST 
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,07.07.2022,=HOST 
PRJ,Законопроекты,218028,218028,08.07  .2022,=HOST 
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,08.07.2022,=HOST 
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6226,6226,08.07.2022,=HOST 
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,08.07.2022,=HOST 
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,08.07.2022,=HOST 
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,83278,83278,04.07.2022,=HOST 
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,08.07.2022,=HOST 
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23418,23418,08.07.2022,=HO  ST 
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),212123,212123,08.07.2022,=HOS  T 
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,123373,123373,08.07.2022,=HOST 
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,123077,123077,08.07.2022,=HOST 
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,82410,82410,04.07.2022,=HOST 
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,103152,103152,08.07.2022,=HOST 
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,109493,109493,08.07.2022,=HOST 
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,86564,86564,08.07.2022,=HOST 
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,189863,189863,08.07.2022,=HOST 
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,148702,148702,08.07.2022,=HOST 
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,204658,204658,08.07.2022,=HOST 
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,153809,153809,08.07.2022,=HOST 
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,380087,380087,07.07.2022,=HOST 
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,124141,124141,08.07.2022,=HOST 
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,234491,234491,08.07.2022,=HOST 
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,76099,76099,08.07.2022,=HOST 
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,286023,286023,07.07.2022,=HOST 
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,188912,188912,08.07.2022,=HOST 
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,129676,129676,08.07.2022,=HOST 
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,91755,91755,08.07.2022,=HOST 
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,26709,26709,08.07.2022,=HOST 
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,206051,206051,04.07.2022,=HOST 
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,64607,64607,08.07.2022,=HOST 
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,184430,184430,04.07.2022,=HOST 
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,95878,95878,08.07.2022,=HOST 
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,34797,34797,08.07.2022,=HOST 
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1493461,1493461,08.07.2022,=HOST 
SODV,9 кассационный округ,140124,140124,08.07.2022,=HOST 
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,371557,371557,08.07.2022,=HOST 
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,451438,451438,08.07.2022,=HOST 
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,299090,299090,08.07.2022,=HOST 
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,107154,107154,08.07.2022,=HOST 
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,294583,294583,08.07.2022,=HOST 
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,196851,196851,08.07.2022,=HOST 
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,273442,273442,08.07.2022,=HOST 
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,258865,258865,09.07.2022,=HOST 
STR,Строительство,28936,28936,05.07.2  022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (17.07.2022), -Skromniy- (09.07.2022), Alain1988 (11.07.2022), Alems31 (10.07.2022), Alex_AZM (17.07.2022), antic (09.07.2022), Astral-71 (11.07.2022), begun001 (10.07.2022), BPAvel (17.07.2022), bsnm10 (10.07.2022), D@nila (10.07.2022), dadu001 (24.07.2022), daniil1196 (11.07.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (10.07.2022), elena3880 (30.08.2022), FredyCruger (10.07.2022), grigorenko (17.07.2022), GriLlo (11.07.2022), henry723 (10.07.2022), Hider (12.07.2022), Hirvi (09.07.2022), lr_ (10.07.2022), Nektoto (10.07.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (24.07.2022), novogren (11.07.2022), osv10 (11.07.2022), pino_chet (10.07.2022), Pitgor (11.07.2022), Retep (28.09.2022), rif_r (12.07.2022), Roman795 (09.07.2022), rtsot (28.07.2022), SergeBY (15.07.2022), sramotnik (10.07.2022), Step19 (20.07.2022), Step9 (22.07.2022), Tdutyb (17.10.2022), Timed (11.07.2022), ufasinol (10.07.2022), up100 (11.07.2022), utalex (13.07.2022), Veta K (25.07.2022), Vigorous (10.07.2022), vikins (09.07.2022), vikost (11.07.2022), VladisSLAW (09.07.2022), vladmitr (13.07.2022), Voidmesss (10.07.2022), X@ndr (22.07.2022), Zelka22 (11.07.2022), Zver27 (24.07.2022), Александр_Д (17.07.2022), Апутита (12.07.2022), Вутш (10.07.2022), Марина262626 (18.07.2022), марк твен (10.07.2022), охотник 2013 (11.07.2022), Стасн (11.07.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 08.07 по 15.07.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,180378,180378,15.07.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,155001,155001,15.07.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8212,8212,15.07.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,59175,59175,15.07.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,73984,73984,15.07.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7710,7710,15.07.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,15.07.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,15.07.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14455,14455,15.07.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16411,16411,15.07.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35925,35925,15.07  .2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,15.07.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,15.07.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3002,3002,15.07.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36061,36061,15.07.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (17.07.2022), Alain1988 (18.07.2022), Alex_AZM (17.07.2022), begun001 (16.07.2022), bsnm10 (16.07.2022), dadu001 (24.07.2022), mr.frales (18.07.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (24.07.2022), pino_chet (17.07.2022), Pitgor (25.07.2022), SergeBY (22.07.2022), skamskskamsk (18.07.2022), VladisSLAW (15.07.2022), vladmitr (02.08.2022), X@ndr (22.07.2022), Zelka22 (19.07.2022), Zver27 (24.07.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 11.07. по 16.07.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),422229,422229,16.07.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,809016,809016,16.07.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,64751,64751,16.07.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,222884,222884,16.07.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,340134,340134,16.07.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,259178,259178,16.07.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,598491,598491,16.07.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,51983,51983,16.07.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,16.07.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6226,6226,16.07.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,16.07.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,720248,720248,16.07.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,96278,96278,16.07.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,107826,107826,16.07.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,119723,119723,16.07.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,125638,125638,16.07.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,187869,187869,16.07.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,436063,436063,16.07.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,210826,210826,16.07.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,266211,266211,16.07.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,181239,181239,16.07.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,241562,241562,16.07.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,141229,141229,16.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,123623,123623,16.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,123277,123277,16.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,82560,82560,16.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,103341,103341,16.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,109663,109663,16.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,86739,86739,16.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,190086,190086,16.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,148963,148963,16.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,205079,205079,16.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,154115,154115,16.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,380812,380812,16.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,124286,124286,16.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,234847,234847,16.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,76292,76292,16.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,286387,286387,16.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,189162,189162,16.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,129855,129855,16.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,91926,91926,16.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,26887,26887,16.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,89887,89887,16.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,74310,74310,16.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,62064,62064,16.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,84093,84093,16.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,29247,29247,16.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,86470,86470,16.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,61300,61300,16.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,72446,72446,16.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,37619,37619,16.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,7346,7346,16.07.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,35049,35049,16.07.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,371727,371727,16.07.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1496271,1496271,16.07.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,294861,294861,16.07.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,196946,196946,16.07.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,107215,107215,16.07.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,451596,451596,16.07.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,273575,273575,16.07.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,299197,299197,16.07.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,140150,140150,16.07.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,9473,9473,16.07.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2300365,2300365,16.07.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,184661,184661,16.07.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,206156,206156,16.07.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,83361,83361,16.07.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,113,113,16.07.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,16.07.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,16.07.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,183,183,16.07.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),212215,212215,16.07.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,302918,302918,16.07.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21117,21117,16.07.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,30301,30301,16.07.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,89,89,16.07.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,16.07.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,16.07.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23439,23439,16.07.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,16.07.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),55416,55416,16.07.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,16.07.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,16.07.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,16.07.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,16.07.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,16.07.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,16.07.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,16.07.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,16.07.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,16.07.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,16.07.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,16.07.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,16.07.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,16.07.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,16.07.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,16.07.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4531,4531,16.07.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,142218,142218,16.07.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,101425,101425,16.07.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,199,199,16.07.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,16.07.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,16.07.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28950,28950,16.07.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,32922,32922,16.07.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,218170,218170,16.07  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,84878,84878,16.07.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34316,34316,16.07.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89955,89955,16.07.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (17.07.2022), -Skromniy- (20.07.2022), Alems31 (27.07.2022), Alex_AZM (30.07.2022), antic (17.07.2022), Astral-71 (18.07.2022), begun001 (17.07.2022), BPAvel (17.07.2022), D@nila (18.07.2022), daniil1196 (17.07.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (17.07.2022), dmirials (30.07.2022), DogsUser (17.07.2022), grigorenko (17.07.2022), GriLlo (18.07.2022), henry723 (16.07.2022), Hider (26.07.2022), Hirvi (17.07.2022), iskun (17.07.2022), lr_ (24.07.2022), mang (17.07.2022), MasterM (08.08.2022), Nektoto (17.07.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (01.08.2022), pino_chet (17.07.2022), Pioner22 (17.07.2022), Retep (28.09.2022), Roman795 (17.07.2022), skamskskamsk (18.07.2022), smenalab (17.07.2022), sramotnik (17.07.2022), Step19 (20.07.2022), Step9 (22.07.2022), Tdutyb (17.10.2022), Timed (18.07.2022), ufasinol (17.07.2022), Veta K (25.07.2022), Vigorous (17.07.2022), vikins (17.07.2022), Voidmesss (17.07.2022), vrnunya (18.07.2022), Yarushin.E.A (23.07.2022), Александр_Д (17.07.2022), Вутш (18.07.2022), Илья999 (17.07.2022), Марина262626 (18.07.2022), марк твен (17.07.2022), охотник 2013 (20.07.2022), Стасн (20.07.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 04.07-15.07

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,180378,180378,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,155001,155001,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8212,8212,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,59175,59175,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,73984,73984,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7710,7710,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14455,14455,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16411,16411,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35925,35925,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3002,3002,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36061,36061,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

Alex_AZM (17.07.2022), artem31 (10.08.2022), asj9706 (29.07.2022), bravoasu (18.07.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), n_ivanovv (18.07.2022), pino_chet (19.07.2022), rimma29 (18.07.2022), SergeBY (22.07.2022), skamskskamsk (18.07.2022), Trinitty (07.09.2022), Vigorous (17.07.2022), VladisSLAW (18.07.2022), X@ndr (22.07.2022), Виктор1979 (16.08.2022), Вутш (18.07.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 02.07 по 16.07.2022
торрент

----------

Alex_AZM (20.07.2022), BPAvel (31.07.2022), daniil1196 (22.07.2022), lr_ (24.07.2022), mang (18.07.2022), osv10 (01.08.2022), pino_chet (19.07.2022), SergeBY (22.07.2022), Veta K (25.07.2022), Vigorous (18.07.2022), VladisSLAW (18.07.2022), X@ndr (22.07.2022), Вутш (18.07.2022), охотник 2013 (20.07.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 15.07 по 22.07.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,180548,180548,22.07.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,155247,155247,22.07.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8216,8216,22.07.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,59298,59298,22.07.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74081,74081,22.07.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7718,7718,22.07.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,22.07.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,22.07.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14464,14464,22.07.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16442,16442,22.07.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,35989,35989,22.07  .2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3005,3005,22.07.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36117,36117,22.07.2022,=HOST

----------

Alain1988 (25.07.2022), Alex_AZM (23.07.2022), begun001 (23.07.2022), bsnm10 (23.07.2022), dadu001 (24.07.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (24.07.2022), pino_chet (24.07.2022), Pitgor (25.07.2022), SergeBY (24.07.2022), Vigorous (24.07.2022), VladisSLAW (24.07.2022), vladmitr (02.08.2022), Zelka22 (08.08.2022), Zver27 (24.07.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Федералка с 18.07. по 23.07.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),422728,422728,23.07.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,810365,810365,23.07.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,64886,64886,23.07.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,223088,223088,23.07.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,340473,340473,23.07.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,259455,259455,23.07.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,598928,598928,23.07.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52025,52025,23.07.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,23.07.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,256,256,23.07.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,185,185,23.07.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,218,218,23.07.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6227,6227,23.07.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,23.07.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,721175,721175,23.07.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,96585,96585,23.07.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,107918,107918,23.07.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,119820,119820,23.07.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,125746,125746,23.07.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,188102,188102,23.07.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,436953,436953,23.07.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,211040,211040,23.07.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,266538,266538,23.07.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,181509,181509,23.07.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,241777,241777,23.07.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,141371,141371,23.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,123819,123819,23.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,123463,123463,23.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,82663,82663,23.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,103513,103513,23.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,109833,109833,23.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,86919,86919,23.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,190430,190430,23.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,149219,149219,23.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,205539,205539,23.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,154306,154306,23.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,381726,381726,23.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,124519,124519,23.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,235388,235388,23.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,76377,76377,23.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,286796,286796,23.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,189497,189497,23.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,130071,130071,23.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,92065,92065,23.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,27007,27007,23.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,90834,90834,23.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,75066,75066,23.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,62548,62548,23.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,85544,85544,23.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,29545,29545,23.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,87074,87074,23.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,61868,61868,23.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,72889,72889,23.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,38007,38007,23.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,7379,7379,23.07.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,35348,35348,23.07.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,371895,371895,23.07.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1498311,1498311,23.07.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,295183,295183,23.07.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,197020,197020,23.07.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,107257,107257,23.07.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,451706,451706,23.07.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,273692,273692,23.07.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,299332,299332,23.07.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,140205,140205,23.07.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,9519,9519,23.07.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2304342,2304342,23.07.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,184936,184936,23.07.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,206258,206258,23.07.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,83424,83424,23.07.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,114,114,23.07.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,23.07.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,23.07.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,183,183,23.07.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),212290,212290,23.07.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,303188,303188,23.07.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21117,21117,23.07.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,30727,30727,23.07.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,90,90,23.07.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,23.07.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,23.07.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23447,23447,23.07.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,23.07.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),55485,55485,23.07.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,23.07.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,23.07.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,23.07.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,23.07.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,23.07.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,23.07.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,23.07.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,23.07.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,23.07.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,23.07.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,23.07.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,23.07.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,23.07.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,23.07.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,23.07.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4532,4532,23.07.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,142322,142322,23.07.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,101623,101623,23.07.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,199,199,23.07.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,23.07.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,23.07.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28966,28966,23.07.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,32982,32982,23.07.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,218327,218327,23.07  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,85091,85091,23.07.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34341,34341,23.07.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89960,89960,23.07.2022,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (02.08.2022), Alems31 (27.07.2022), Alex-A (27.07.2022), Alex_AZM (23.07.2022), antic (31.07.2022), Astral-71 (25.07.2022), begun001 (23.07.2022), Bladislav (03.08.2022), BPAvel (31.07.2022), D@nila (03.08.2022), daniil1196 (24.07.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (23.07.2022), dmirials (30.07.2022), grigorenko (30.07.2022), henry723 (23.07.2022), Hider (26.07.2022), Hirvi (24.07.2022), lemm226 (24.07.2022), lr_ (24.07.2022), mang (24.07.2022), nekristov (26.07.2022), Nektoto (24.07.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (01.08.2022), pino_chet (24.07.2022), Retep (28.09.2022), rif_r (25.07.2022), Roman795 (24.07.2022), rtsot (28.07.2022), smt68 (27.07.2022), sramotnik (24.07.2022), Step19 (20.08.2022), Step9 (25.07.2022), Tdutyb (17.10.2022), Timed (25.07.2022), ufasinol (23.07.2022), up100 (26.07.2022), Veta K (25.07.2022), Vigorous (24.07.2022), vikins (23.07.2022), vikost (25.07.2022), Vitaly555 (26.07.2022), Yarushin.E.A (23.07.2022), Александр_Д (19.08.2022), Вутш (24.07.2022), Марина262626 (07.09.2022), Стасн (08.08.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 22.07 по 29.07.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,180688,180688,29.07.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,155435,155435,29.07.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8222,8222,29.07.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,59471,59471,29.07.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74142,74142,29.07.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7724,7724,29.07.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,29.07.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,29.07.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14475,14475,29.07.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16464,16464,29.07.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36056,36056,29.07  .2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,29.07.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3005,3005,29.07.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36133,36133,29.07.2022,=HOST

----------

Alain1988 (01.08.2022), Alex_AZM (30.07.2022), begun001 (30.07.2022), Bladislav (03.08.2022), bsnm10 (30.07.2022), dadu001 (20.08.2022), Ges (22.08.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (15.08.2022), pino_chet (30.07.2022), Pitgor (01.08.2022), SergeBY (29.07.2022), Vigorous (30.07.2022), VladisSLAW (30.07.2022), vladmitr (02.08.2022), Zelka22 (08.08.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 25.07. по 30.07.2022
Скачать

Статистика:*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),423212,423212,30.07.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,811072,811072,30.07.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,65021,65021,30.07.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,223327,223327,30.07.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,340934,340934,30.07.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,259775,259775,30.07.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,599399,599399,30.07.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52081,52081,30.07.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,30.07.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,364,364,30.07.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,229,229,30.07.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,223,223,30.07.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6230,6230,30.07.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,30.07.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,722033,722033,30.07.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,97029,97029,30.07.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,108050,108050,30.07.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,119936,119936,30.07.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,125877,125877,30.07.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,188274,188274,30.07.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,437784,437784,30.07.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,211252,211252,30.07.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,266856,266856,30.07.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,181736,181736,30.07.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,241985,241985,30.07.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,141527,141527,30.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,124101,124101,30.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,123631,123631,30.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,82745,82745,30.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,103708,103708,30.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,109983,109983,30.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,87073,87073,30.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,190925,190925,30.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,149463,149463,30.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,205835,205835,30.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,154485,154485,30.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,382506,382506,30.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,124768,124768,30.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,235982,235982,30.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,76525,76525,30.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,287164,287164,30.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,189943,189943,30.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,130234,130234,30.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,92176,92176,30.07.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,27137,27137,30.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,91704,91704,30.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,76051,76051,30.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,63060,63060,30.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,86562,86562,30.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,29804,29804,30.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,87873,87873,30.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,62266,62266,30.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,73557,73557,30.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,38398,38398,30.07.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,7397,7397,30.07.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,35582,35582,30.07.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,372079,372079,30.07.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1500569,1500569,30.07.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,295410,295410,30.07.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,197091,197091,30.07.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,107311,107311,30.07.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,451850,451850,30.07.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,273786,273786,30.07.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,299427,299427,30.07.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,140232,140232,30.07.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,9599,9599,30.07.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2308497,2308497,30.07.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,185085,185085,30.07.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,206362,206362,30.07.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,83493,83493,30.07.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,114,114,30.07.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,30.07.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,30.07.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,183,183,30.07.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),212352,212352,30.07.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,303442,303442,30.07.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21117,21117,30.07.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,31101,31101,30.07.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,90,90,30.07.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,30.07.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,30.07.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23452,23452,30.07.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,30.07.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),55551,55551,30.07.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,30.07.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,30.07.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,30.07.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,30.07.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,30.07.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,30.07.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,30.07.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,30.07.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,30.07.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,30.07.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,30.07.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,30.07.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,30.07.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,30.07.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,30.07.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4533,4533,30.07.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,142417,142417,30.07.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,101744,101744,30.07.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,199,199,30.07.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,30.07.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,30.07.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,28991,28991,30.07.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,33039,33039,30.07.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,218700,218700,30.07  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,85287,85287,30.07.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34387,34387,30.07.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89983,89983,30.07.2022,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (02.08.2022), Alems31 (12.08.2022), Alex-A (30.07.2022), Alex_AZM (30.07.2022), antic (31.07.2022), Astral-71 (01.08.2022), begun001 (31.07.2022), Bladislav (03.08.2022), BPAvel (31.07.2022), D@nila (03.08.2022), daniil1196 (31.07.2022), dmirials (30.07.2022), grigorenko (30.07.2022), GriLlo (31.07.2022), henry723 (30.07.2022), Hider (04.08.2022), Hirvi (30.07.2022), lr_ (08.08.2022), MasterM (08.08.2022), Nektoto (31.07.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nyas (02.08.2022), osv10 (01.08.2022), pino_chet (01.08.2022), qwerty poiuyt (08.08.2022), Retep (28.09.2022), rtsot (09.08.2022), SavageBambr (31.07.2022), sramotnik (31.07.2022), Step19 (20.08.2022), Tdutyb (17.10.2022), Timed (01.08.2022), ufasinol (06.08.2022), up100 (02.08.2022), Veta K (02.08.2022), Vigorous (31.07.2022), vikins (30.07.2022), vikost (01.08.2022), Vitaly555 (31.07.2022), Yarushin.E.A (06.08.2022), Александр_Д (19.08.2022), Марина262626 (07.09.2022), Стасн (08.08.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 16.07 по 30.07.2022
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,59471,59471,29.07.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3005,3005,29.07.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36056,36056,29.07  .2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,29.07.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8222,8222,28.07.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14475,14475,29.07.2022,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,180688,180688,29.07.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,155435,155435,29.07.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36133,36133,29.07.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16464,16464,29.07.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,26.07.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,29.07.2022,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7724,7724,29.07.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74142,74142,29.07.2022,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),423212,423212,30.07.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,223327,223327,29.07.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,340934,340934,29.07.2022,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),7108,7108,29.07.2022,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),24508,24508,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),13107,13107,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),34677,34677,28.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),14955,14955,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),26848,26848,27.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),30550,30550,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),22871,22871,30.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),54800,54800,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),41016,41016,27.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),51800,51800,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),65341,65341,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),16020,16020,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),21926,21926,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),52358,52358,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),24679,24679,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),14326,14326,22.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),8915,8915,29.07.2022,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),22990,22990,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),14287,14287,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),14138,14138,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),19206,19206,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),8628,8628,22.07.2022,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),19776,19776,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),33560,33560,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),15914,15914,27.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),29720,29720,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),11048,11048,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19855,19855,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),29158,29158,28.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),17933,17933,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),13000,13000,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),36837,36837,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),31206,31206,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),37324,37324,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),77439,77439,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),39454,39454,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10929,10929,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),42591,42591,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),9496,9496,28.07.2022,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7652,7652,28.07.2022,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),13503,13503,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),11736,11736,28.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),18513,18513,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),21289,21289,28.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16883,16883,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),39910,39910,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),7955,7955,29.07.2022,=HOST
REXP913,Ненецкий автономный округ (приложение),1964,1964,29.07.2022,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),12973,12973,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),59601,59601,28.07.2022,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),8771,8771,29.07.2022,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),7711,7711,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,167318,167318,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,126372,126372,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,107443,107443,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,173845,173845,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,172789,172789,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,187367,187367,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,151932,151932,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,101276,101276,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,153191,153191,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,139508,139508,30.07.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,118743,118743,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,333973,333973,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,174833,174833,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,367654,367654,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,64643,64643,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,193786,193786,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,142106,142106,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,133550,133550,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,116843,116843,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,165055,165055,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,208957,208957,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,207730,207730,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,152788,152788,29.07.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,58249,58249,28.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,292125,292125,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,82245,82245,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,155585,155585,29.07.2022,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,184749,184749,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,101547,101547,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,197695,197695,23.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,222022,222022,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,249194,249194,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,110510,110510,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,122883,122883,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,257661,257661,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,98125,98125,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,72714,72714,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,58040,58040,30.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,121949,121949,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,122804,122804,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,169146,169146,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,192132,192132,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),34923,34923,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),90496,90496,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,71135,71135,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,158348,158348,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,103180,103180,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,39155,39155,28.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,67254,67254,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,127639,127639,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW288,Республика Казахстан,50349,50349,29.12.2021,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,89670,89670,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,92470,92470,30.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,102325,102325,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,106492,106492,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,43318,43318,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,87951,87951,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,75178,75178,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,153052,153052,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,166932,166932,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,169326,169326,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,128170,128170,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,117502,117502,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,63496,63496,28.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,50200,50200,23.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,12435,12435,28.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,87768,87768,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,192635,192635,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,102359,102359,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,76263,76263,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW429,Республика Абхазия,14073,14073,15.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,25807,25807,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,35022,35022,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,111071,111071,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,105892,105892,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,28704,28704,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,162823,162823,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,21962,21962,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,78573,78573,30.07.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,76939,76939,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,167491,167491,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,153219,153219,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,52891,52891,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,50167,50167,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,260522,260522,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,19723,19723,29.07.2022,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,82168,82168,29.07.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,259775,259775,30.07.2022,=HOST

----------

Alex_AZM (02.08.2022), begun001 (01.08.2022), Bladislav (03.08.2022), BPAvel (11.08.2022), daniil1196 (01.08.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (01.08.2022), pino_chet (01.08.2022), SergeBY (04.08.2022), Timed (01.08.2022), Veta K (02.08.2022), vikost (01.08.2022), VladisSLAW (01.08.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Ежемесячное обновление федеральных баз с 04.07.2022 по 30.07.2022
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 04.07.2022 по 30.07.2022
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 04.07.2022 по 30.07.2022
торрент

----------

-Skromniy- (02.08.2022), aes0nne (01.08.2022), Alems31 (12.08.2022), Alex_AZM (03.08.2022), Allochcka (04.09.2022), Bladislav (03.08.2022), BPAvel (11.08.2022), d-q10 (18.08.2022), daniil1196 (01.08.2022), Hirvi (06.08.2022), krepko (17.08.2022), mascha (06.08.2022), MasterM (08.08.2022), Newmannn (01.08.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), nkvd777 (06.08.2022), osv10 (01.08.2022), pino_chet (01.08.2022), Retep (28.09.2022), rtsot (09.08.2022), Ser-Antares (29.11.2022), SergeBY (04.08.2022), swhost (03.08.2022), Tacker (01.08.2022), ufasinol (06.08.2022), up100 (02.08.2022), Vigorous (01.08.2022), vikost (01.08.2022), VladisSLAW (05.08.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 29.07 по 05.08.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,180834,180834,05.08.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,155642,155642,05.08.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8234,8234,05.08.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,59672,59672,05.08.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74205,74205,05.08.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7731,7731,05.08.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,05.08.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,05.08.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14479,14479,05.08.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16480,16480,05.08.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36092,36092,05.08  .2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,05.08.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3006,3006,05.08.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36138,36138,05.08.2022,=HOST

----------

Alain1988 (08.08.2022), Alex_AZM (06.08.2022), antic (15.08.2022), begun001 (06.08.2022), bsnm10 (06.08.2022), dadu001 (20.08.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (15.08.2022), pino_chet (09.08.2022), Pitgor (08.08.2022), SergeBY (13.08.2022), Vigorous (06.08.2022), VladisSLAW (05.08.2022), vladmitr (10.08.2022), Zelka22 (08.08.2022), Zver27 (21.08.2022), Апутита (06.09.2022), охотник 2013 (21.08.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 01.08. по 06.08.2022
Скачать

Статистика:*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),423878,423878,06.08.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,812570,812570,06.08.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,65136,65136,06.08.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,223521,223521,06.08.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,341247,341247,06.08.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,260034,260034,06.08.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,599726,599726,06.08.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52116,52116,06.08.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,06.08.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,364,364,06.08.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,229,229,06.08.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,223,223,06.08.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6249,6249,06.08.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,06.08.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,722765,722765,06.08.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,97406,97406,06.08.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,108133,108133,06.08.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,120034,120034,06.08.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,125971,125971,06.08.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,188490,188490,06.08.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,438661,438661,06.08.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,211446,211446,06.08.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,267189,267189,06.08.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,181947,181947,06.08.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,242224,242224,06.08.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,141670,141670,06.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,124323,124323,06.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,123947,123947,06.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,82859,82859,06.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,103837,103837,06.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,110064,110064,06.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,87327,87327,06.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,191147,191147,06.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,149759,149759,06.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,206174,206174,06.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,154650,154650,06.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,383128,383128,06.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,124946,124946,06.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,236299,236299,06.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,76660,76660,06.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,287541,287541,06.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,190234,190234,06.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,130398,130398,06.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,92306,92306,06.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,27274,27274,06.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,92302,92302,06.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,77124,77124,06.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,63674,63674,06.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,88283,88283,06.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,30288,30288,06.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,88448,88448,06.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,62635,62635,06.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,74177,74177,06.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,38698,38698,06.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,7471,7471,06.08.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,35801,35801,06.08.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,372313,372313,06.08.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1502429,1502429,06.08.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,295615,295615,06.08.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,197160,197160,06.08.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,107333,107333,06.08.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,451969,451969,06.08.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,273930,273930,06.08.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,299518,299518,06.08.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,140267,140267,06.08.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,9679,9679,06.08.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2312663,2312663,06.08.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,185255,185255,06.08.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,206481,206481,06.08.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,83516,83516,06.08.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,114,114,06.08.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,06.08.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,06.08.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,183,183,06.08.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),212395,212395,06.08.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,303671,303671,06.08.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21117,21117,06.08.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,31430,31430,06.08.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,91,91,06.08.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,06.08.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,06.08.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23459,23459,06.08.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,06.08.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),55621,55621,06.08.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,06.08.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,06.08.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,06.08.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,06.08.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,06.08.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,06.08.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,06.08.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,06.08.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,06.08.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,06.08.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,06.08.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,06.08.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,06.08.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,06.08.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,06.08.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4534,4534,06.08.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,142535,142535,06.08.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,101756,101756,06.08.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,199,199,06.08.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,06.08.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,06.08.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29032,29032,06.08.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,33081,33081,06.08.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,218988,218988,06.08  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,85521,85521,06.08.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34438,34438,06.08.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,89993,89993,06.08.2022,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (08.08.2022), Alems31 (28.08.2022), Alex_AZM (06.08.2022), Astral-71 (15.08.2022), begun001 (06.08.2022), Bladislav (22.08.2022), BPAvel (11.08.2022), D@nila (14.08.2022), daniil1196 (07.08.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (07.08.2022), grigorenko (13.08.2022), GriLlo (15.08.2022), henry723 (06.08.2022), Hider (12.08.2022), Hirvi (06.08.2022), IlyaAndr (07.08.2022), lemm226 (06.08.2022), lr_ (08.08.2022), MasterM (08.08.2022), nekristov (10.08.2022), Nektoto (09.08.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (08.08.2022), pino_chet (09.08.2022), prokaznik (02.10.2022), qwerty poiuyt (08.08.2022), Retep (28.09.2022), rif_r (08.08.2022), Roman795 (07.08.2022), rtsot (09.08.2022), SavageBambr (06.08.2022), sramotnik (07.08.2022), Step19 (20.08.2022), Step9 (02.09.2022), Tdutyb (17.10.2022), Timed (08.08.2022), ufasinol (09.08.2022), Uric007 (12.08.2022), Vigorous (07.08.2022), vikins (07.08.2022), Yarushin.E.A (06.08.2022), Александр_Д (19.08.2022), Апутита (08.08.2022), Марина262626 (07.09.2022), охотник 2013 (21.08.2022), Стасн (08.08.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 18.07-05.08

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,180834,180834,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,155642,155642,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8234,8234,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,59672,59672,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74205,74205,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7731,7731,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14479,14479,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16480,16480,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36092,36092,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3006,3006,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36138,36138,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

Alex_AZM (10.08.2022), artem31 (10.08.2022), Bladislav (22.08.2022), bravoasu (08.08.2022), levin_minsk (23.08.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), n_ivanovv (08.08.2022), pino_chet (09.08.2022), rimma29 (08.08.2022), SergeBY (13.08.2022), Trinitty (07.09.2022), Vigorous (08.08.2022), VladisSLAW (10.08.2022), Апутита (08.08.2022), Виктор1979 (16.08.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 05.08 по 12.08.2022
Скачать

Статистика:*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,180992,180992,12.08.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,155773,155773,12.08.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8242,8242,12.08.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,59930,59930,12.08.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74265,74265,12.08.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7740,7740,12.08.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,12.08.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,12.08.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14488,14488,12.08.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16495,16495,12.08.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36146,36146,12.08  .2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,12.08.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,12.08.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3006,3006,12.08.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36171,36171,12.08.2022,=HOST

----------

Alain1988 (15.08.2022), Alex_AZM (13.08.2022), begun001 (12.08.2022), bsnm10 (13.08.2022), dadu001 (20.08.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (15.08.2022), pino_chet (21.08.2022), Pitgor (15.08.2022), Roman795 (16.08.2022), SergeBY (13.08.2022), Vigorous (13.08.2022), VladisSLAW (12.08.2022), vladmitr (19.09.2022), Zelka22 (15.08.2022), Zver27 (21.08.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 08.08. по 13.08.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),424308,424308,13.08.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,814170,814170,13.08.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,65247,65247,13.08.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,223686,223686,13.08.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,341604,341604,13.08.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,260280,260280,13.08.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,600054,600054,13.08.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52142,52142,13.08.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,13.08.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,364,364,13.08.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,231,231,13.08.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,223,223,13.08.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6262,6262,13.08.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,13.08.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,723591,723591,13.08.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,97762,97762,13.08.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,108257,108257,13.08.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,120149,120149,13.08.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,126104,126104,13.08.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,188713,188713,13.08.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,439564,439564,13.08.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,211644,211644,13.08.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,267470,267470,13.08.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,182151,182151,13.08.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,242438,242438,13.08.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,141832,141832,13.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,124522,124522,13.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,124145,124145,13.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,82964,82964,13.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,103934,103934,13.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,110178,110178,13.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,87499,87499,13.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,191475,191475,13.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,149971,149971,13.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,206519,206519,13.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,154830,154830,13.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,383592,383592,13.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,125143,125143,13.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,236804,236804,13.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,76775,76775,13.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,287955,287955,13.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,190589,190589,13.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,130532,130532,13.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,92403,92403,13.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,27382,27382,13.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,93329,93329,13.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,77927,77927,13.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,64015,64015,13.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,89757,89757,13.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,30614,30614,13.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,89322,89322,13.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,62800,62800,13.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,74843,74843,13.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,38977,38977,13.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,7527,7527,13.08.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,36127,36127,13.08.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,372491,372491,13.08.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1503829,1503829,13.08.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,295901,295901,13.08.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,197230,197230,13.08.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,107368,107368,13.08.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,452108,452108,13.08.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,274066,274066,13.08.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,299626,299626,13.08.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,140297,140297,13.08.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,9759,9759,13.08.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2316167,2316167,13.08.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,185463,185463,13.08.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,206590,206590,13.08.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,83571,83571,13.08.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,115,115,13.08.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,13.08.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,13.08.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,183,183,13.08.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),212526,212526,13.08.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,303841,303841,13.08.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21119,21119,13.08.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,31779,31779,13.08.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,91,91,13.08.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,13.08.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,13.08.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23465,23465,13.08.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,13.08.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),55722,55722,13.08.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,13.08.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,13.08.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,13.08.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,13.08.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,13.08.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,13.08.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,13.08.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,13.08.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,13.08.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,13.08.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,13.08.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,13.08.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,13.08.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,13.08.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,13.08.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4535,4535,13.08.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,142694,142694,13.08.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,101871,101871,13.08.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,199,199,13.08.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,13.08.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,13.08.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29070,29070,13.08.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,33142,33142,13.08.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,219167,219167,13.08  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,85649,85649,13.08.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34493,34493,13.08.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90000,90000,13.08.2022,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (28.08.2022), Alems31 (28.08.2022), Alex_AZM (13.08.2022), antic (15.08.2022), Astral-71 (15.08.2022), begun001 (14.08.2022), Bladislav (22.08.2022), BPAvel (13.08.2022), D@nila (14.08.2022), daniil1196 (15.08.2022), dchk1 (14.08.2022), dmirials (14.08.2022), grigorenko (13.08.2022), GriLlo (15.08.2022), henry723 (13.08.2022), Hider (23.08.2022), IlyaAndr (14.08.2022), lemm226 (13.08.2022), mang (14.08.2022), nekristov (17.08.2022), Nektoto (14.08.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (05.09.2022), pino_chet (21.08.2022), Retep (28.09.2022), Roman795 (15.08.2022), rtsot (15.08.2022), SavageBambr (14.08.2022), smenalab (14.08.2022), sramotnik (14.08.2022), Step9 (02.09.2022), Tdutyb (17.10.2022), ufasinol (14.08.2022), Vigorous (13.08.2022), vikins (13.08.2022), vikost (15.08.2022), Yarushin.E.A (17.08.2022), Александр_Д (19.08.2022), Марина262626 (07.09.2022), охотник 2013 (21.08.2022), Стасн (15.08.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 30.07 по 13.08.2022
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,59930,59930,12.08.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3006,3006,08.08.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36146,36146,12.08  .2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,12.08.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8242,8242,11.08.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14488,14488,12.08.2022,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,180992,180992,12.08.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,155773,155773,12.08.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36171,36171,12.08.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16495,16495,12.08.2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,10.08.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,10.08.2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,04.08.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,12.08.2022,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7740,7740,12.08.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74265,74265,12.08.2022,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),424308,424308,13.08.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,223686,223686,12.08.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,341604,341604,12.08.2022,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),7129,7129,12.08.2022,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),24561,24561,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),13182,13182,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),34782,34782,11.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),15000,15000,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),26900,26900,11.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),30620,30620,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),23004,23004,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),54865,54865,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),41081,41081,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),51950,51950,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),65443,65443,13.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),16131,16131,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),21976,21976,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),52416,52416,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),24738,24738,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),14407,14407,06.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),8935,8935,12.08.2022,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),23022,23022,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),14327,14327,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),14172,14172,11.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),19226,19226,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),8663,8663,05.08.2022,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),8338,8338,05.08.2022,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),19816,19816,11.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),33660,33660,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),16024,16024,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),29820,29820,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),11097,11097,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19875,19875,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),29218,29218,11.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),17986,17986,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),13027,13027,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),37017,37017,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),31247,31247,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),37371,37371,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),77697,77697,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),39604,39604,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10947,10947,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),42691,42691,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),9537,9537,11.08.2022,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7657,7657,12.08.2022,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),13561,13561,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),11788,11788,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),18584,18584,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),21371,21371,11.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16895,16895,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),40210,40210,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),7975,7975,12.08.2022,=HOST
REXP913,Ненецкий автономный округ (приложение),1975,1975,12.08.2022,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),13004,13004,12.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),59771,59771,11.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),8797,8797,12.08.2022,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),7770,7770,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,167773,167773,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,126709,126709,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,107762,107762,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,174339,174339,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,173168,173168,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,188109,188109,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,152253,152253,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,101407,101407,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,153641,153641,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,139804,139804,13.08.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,119090,119090,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,335069,335069,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,175359,175359,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,368845,368845,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,64849,64849,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,194491,194491,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,142632,142632,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,133879,133879,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,117108,117108,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,165418,165418,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,209450,209450,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,208253,208253,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,153193,153193,13.08.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,58396,58396,11.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,292944,292944,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,82501,82501,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,155839,155839,12.08.2022,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,185343,185343,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,101748,101748,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,198000,198000,05.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,222618,222618,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,249871,249871,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,110707,110707,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,123265,123265,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,258163,258163,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,98291,98291,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,72873,72873,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,58156,58156,11.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,122361,122361,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,123148,123148,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,169577,169577,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,192850,192850,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),35020,35020,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),90756,90756,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,71275,71275,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,158820,158820,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,103517,103517,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,39310,39310,11.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,67402,67402,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,128038,128038,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW288,Республика Казахстан,50349,50349,29.12.2021,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,89947,89947,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,92895,92895,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,102525,102525,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,106806,106806,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,43404,43404,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,88139,88139,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,75331,75331,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,153534,153534,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,167253,167253,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,169799,169799,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,128378,128378,11.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,117853,117853,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,63748,63748,11.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,50315,50315,06.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,12445,12445,09.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,87938,87938,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,193075,193075,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,102704,102704,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,76471,76471,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW429,Республика Абхазия,14137,14137,05.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,25943,25943,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,35117,35117,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,111282,111282,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,106135,106135,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,28801,28801,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,163463,163463,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,21995,21995,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,79054,79054,13.08.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,77130,77130,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,167925,167925,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,153378,153378,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,53000,53000,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,50292,50292,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,261174,261174,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,19841,19841,12.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,82344,82344,12.08.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,260280,260280,13.08.2022,=HOST

----------

-Skromniy- (28.08.2022), Alex_AZM (16.08.2022), BPAvel (20.08.2022), daniil1196 (15.08.2022), nekristov (17.08.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (05.09.2022), pino_chet (21.08.2022), SergeBY (15.08.2022), Vigorous (15.08.2022), vikost (15.08.2022), VladisSLAW (15.08.2022), охотник 2013 (21.08.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 12.08 по 19.08.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,181132,181132,19.08.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,155954,155954,19.08.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8252,8252,19.08.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,60086,60086,19.08.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74308,74308,19.08.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7753,7753,19.08.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,19.08.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,19.08.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14491,14491,19.08.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16511,16511,19.08.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36210,36210,19.08  .2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,19.08.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,19.08.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3009,3009,19.08.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36258,36258,19.08.2022,=HOST

----------

Alain1988 (22.08.2022), Alex_AZM (21.08.2022), begun001 (20.08.2022), dadu001 (20.08.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (04.09.2022), pino_chet (21.08.2022), Pitgor (30.08.2022), SergeBY (26.08.2022), VladisSLAW (19.08.2022), vladmitr (19.09.2022), Zelka22 (22.08.2022), Zver27 (21.08.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 15.08. по 20.08.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),424765,424765,20.08.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,815676,815676,20.08.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,65374,65374,20.08.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,223873,223873,20.08.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,342115,342115,20.08.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,260509,260509,20.08.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,600465,600465,20.08.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52160,52160,20.08.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,20.08.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,364,364,20.08.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,234,234,20.08.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,223,223,20.08.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6281,6281,20.08.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,20.08.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,724419,724419,20.08.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,98100,98100,20.08.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,108423,108423,20.08.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,120236,120236,20.08.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,126194,126194,20.08.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,188946,188946,20.08.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,440861,440861,20.08.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,211821,211821,20.08.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,267738,267738,20.08.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,182400,182400,20.08.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,242664,242664,20.08.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,141995,141995,20.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,124767,124767,20.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,124350,124350,20.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,83049,83049,20.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,104076,104076,20.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,110349,110349,20.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,87720,87720,20.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,191725,191725,20.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,150242,150242,20.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,206843,206843,20.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,155034,155034,20.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,384186,384186,20.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,125388,125388,20.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,237097,237097,20.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,76930,76930,20.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,288309,288309,20.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,190844,190844,20.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,130656,130656,20.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,92558,92558,20.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,27491,27491,20.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,94286,94286,20.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,78390,78390,20.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,64593,64593,20.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,90637,90637,20.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,30866,30866,20.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,90229,90229,20.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,63705,63705,20.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,75415,75415,20.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,39433,39433,20.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,7554,7554,20.08.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,36370,36370,20.08.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,372649,372649,20.08.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1505252,1505252,20.08.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,296317,296317,20.08.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,197293,197293,20.08.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,107390,107390,20.08.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,452281,452281,20.08.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,274193,274193,20.08.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,299746,299746,20.08.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,140361,140361,20.08.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,9839,9839,20.08.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2319612,2319612,20.08.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,185794,185794,20.08.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,206705,206705,20.08.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,83653,83653,20.08.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,115,115,20.08.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,20.08.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,20.08.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,183,183,20.08.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),212648,212648,20.08.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,304113,304113,20.08.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21121,21121,20.08.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,32111,32111,20.08.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,91,91,20.08.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,20.08.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,20.08.2022,=HOST
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),114,114,20.08.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23486,23486,20.08.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,20.08.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),55812,55812,20.08.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,20.08.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,20.08.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,20.08.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,20.08.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,20.08.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,20.08.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,20.08.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,20.08.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,20.08.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,20.08.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,20.08.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,20.08.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,20.08.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,20.08.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,20.08.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4535,4535,20.08.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,142781,142781,20.08.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,101955,101955,20.08.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,199,199,20.08.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,20.08.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,20.08.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29132,29132,20.08.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,33201,33201,20.08.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,219342,219342,20.08  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,85946,85946,20.08.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34518,34518,20.08.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90007,90007,20.08.2022,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (22.08.2022), Alain1988 (22.08.2022), Alex_AZM (21.08.2022), antic (20.08.2022), Astral-71 (22.08.2022), begun001 (22.08.2022), Bladislav (22.08.2022), D@nila (25.08.2022), daniil1196 (23.08.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (21.08.2022), grigorenko (28.08.2022), GriLlo (22.08.2022), henry723 (21.08.2022), Hider (23.08.2022), Hirvi (20.08.2022), John9 (21.08.2022), mr.L (22.08.2022), nekristov (24.08.2022), Nektoto (22.08.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (05.09.2022), pino_chet (21.08.2022), privetpavlo (22.08.2022), Retep (28.09.2022), rif_r (22.08.2022), Roman795 (20.08.2022), SavageBambr (20.08.2022), sramotnik (21.08.2022), Step19 (20.08.2022), Step9 (02.09.2022), Tdutyb (17.10.2022), tehno00 (30.08.2022), ufasinol (22.08.2022), Vigorous (20.08.2022), vikins (20.08.2022), vikost (22.08.2022), Yarushin.E.A (22.08.2022), Александр_Д (07.09.2022), Марина262626 (07.09.2022), охотник 2013 (21.08.2022), Стасн (23.08.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 08.08-19.08

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,181132,181132,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,155954,155954,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8252,8252,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,60086,60086,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74308,74308,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7753,7753,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14491,14491,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16511,16511,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36210,36210,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3009,3009,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36258,36258,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

Alex_AZM (22.08.2022), artem31 (04.09.2022), begun001 (22.08.2022), bravoasu (22.08.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), n_ivanovv (22.08.2022), pino_chet (21.08.2022), rimma29 (22.08.2022), SergeBY (26.08.2022), Trinitty (07.09.2022), Vigorous (22.08.2022), VladisSLAW (21.08.2022), Апутита (06.09.2022), Виктор1979 (19.09.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 19.08 по 26.08.2022
Скачать

Статистика:*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,181247,181247,26.08.2022,=H  OST 
BEMLAW,Столица и области,156104,156104,26.08.2022,=HOST 
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8260,8260,25.08.2022,=HOST 
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,60221,60221,26.08.2022,=HOST 
BEQUEST,Финансист,74365,74365,26.08.2022,  =HOST 
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7760,7760,26.08.2022,=HOST 
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,26.08.2022,=HOST 
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,26.08.2022,=HOST 
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14498,14498,26.08.2022,=HOST 
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16533,16533,26.08.2022,=HOST 
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36244,36244,26.08  .2022,=HOST 
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3009,3009,25.08.2022,=HOST 
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36280,36280,26.08.2022,=HOST

----------

Alain1988 (29.08.2022), Alex_AZM (29.08.2022), begun001 (27.08.2022), bsnm10 (27.08.2022), dadu001 (09.09.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (28.08.2022), Ges (01.09.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (04.09.2022), pino_chet (27.08.2022), Pitgor (30.08.2022), SergeBY (26.08.2022), Vigorous (27.08.2022), VladisSLAW (26.08.2022), vladmitr (19.09.2022), Zelka22 (29.08.2022), Zver27 (04.09.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 22.08. по 27.08.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),425283,425283,27.08.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,816815,816815,27.08.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,65489,65489,27.08.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,224083,224083,27.08.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,342555,342555,27.08.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,260768,260768,27.08.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,600952,600952,27.08.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52180,52180,27.08.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,27.08.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,364,364,27.08.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,249,249,27.08.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,223,223,27.08.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6287,6287,27.08.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,27.08.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,725434,725434,27.08.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,98621,98621,27.08.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,108572,108572,27.08.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,120301,120301,27.08.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,126295,126295,27.08.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,189151,189151,27.08.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,441740,441740,27.08.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,212008,212008,27.08.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,268077,268077,27.08.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,182657,182657,27.08.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,242856,242856,27.08.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,142144,142144,27.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,124944,124944,27.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,124624,124624,27.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,83164,83164,27.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,104272,104272,27.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,110499,110499,27.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,87841,87841,27.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,191938,191938,27.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,150485,150485,27.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,207094,207094,27.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,155220,155220,27.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,384811,384811,27.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,125526,125526,27.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,237586,237586,27.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,77018,77018,27.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,288748,288748,27.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,191152,191152,27.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,130805,130805,27.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,92725,92725,27.08.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,27703,27703,27.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,95233,95233,27.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,79637,79637,27.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,65158,65158,27.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,91567,91567,27.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,31079,31079,27.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,90643,90643,27.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,64374,64374,27.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,76292,76292,27.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,39821,39821,27.08.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,7598,7598,27.08.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,36514,36514,27.08.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,372777,372777,27.08.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1507191,1507191,27.08.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,296617,296617,27.08.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,197380,197380,27.08.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,107428,107428,27.08.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,452404,452404,27.08.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,274293,274293,27.08.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,299913,299913,27.08.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,140395,140395,27.08.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,9919,9919,27.08.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2323250,2323250,27.08.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,186022,186022,27.08.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,206815,206815,27.08.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,83705,83705,27.08.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,115,115,27.08.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2238,2238,27.08.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,27.08.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,183,183,27.08.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),212776,212776,27.08.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,304395,304395,27.08.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21129,21129,27.08.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,32476,32476,27.08.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,91,91,27.08.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,62,62,27.08.2022,=HOS  T
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,27.08.2022,=HOST
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),115,115,27.08.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23497,23497,27.08.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,27.08.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),55859,55859,27.08.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,27.08.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,27.08.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,27.08.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,27.08.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,27.08.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,27.08.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,27.08.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,27.08.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,27.08.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,27.08.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,144,144,27.08.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,52,52,27.08.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,52,52,27.08.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,44,44,27.08.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,27.08.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4536,4536,27.08.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,142846,142846,27.08.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,101966,101966,27.08.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,204,204,27.08.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,27.08.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,27.08.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29175,29175,27.08.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,33257,33257,27.08.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,219568,219568,27.08  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,86146,86146,27.08.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34556,34556,27.08.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90020,90020,27.08.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (04.09.2022), -Skromniy- (28.08.2022), Alems31 (04.09.2022), AlexVasil (27.08.2022), Alex_AZM (29.08.2022), antic (27.08.2022), Astral-71 (06.09.2022), begun001 (28.08.2022), Bladislav (05.09.2022), daniil1196 (29.08.2022), dchk1 (03.09.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (28.08.2022), grigorenko (27.08.2022), henry723 (27.08.2022), Hider (31.08.2022), mang (27.08.2022), mr.L (27.08.2022), Nektoto (30.08.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), novogren (29.08.2022), osv10 (05.09.2022), pino_chet (28.08.2022), privetpavlo (03.09.2022), Retep (28.09.2022), rif_r (29.08.2022), Roman795 (27.08.2022), SavageBambr (27.08.2022), sramotnik (28.08.2022), Step19 (27.09.2022), Step9 (02.09.2022), Tdutyb (17.10.2022), ufasinol (28.08.2022), up100 (31.08.2022), Vigorous (27.08.2022), vikins (28.08.2022), Yarushin.E.A (29.08.2022), Александр_Д (07.09.2022), Марина262626 (07.09.2022), охотник 2013 (05.09.2022), Стасн (29.08.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 13.08 по 27.08.2022
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,60221,60221,26.08.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3009,3009,25.08.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36244,36244,26.08  .2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,26.08.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8260,8260,25.08.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14498,14498,26.08.2022,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,181247,181247,26.08.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,156104,156104,26.08.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36280,36280,26.08.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16533,16533,26.08.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,18.08.2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,19.08.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,26.08.2022,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7760,7760,26.08.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74365,74365,26.08.2022,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),425283,425283,27.08.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,224083,224083,26.08.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,342555,342555,26.08.2022,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),7149,7149,26.08.2022,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),24599,24599,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),13326,13326,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),34890,34890,25.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),15037,15037,19.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),26969,26969,25.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),30720,30720,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),23146,23146,25.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),54945,54945,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),41157,41157,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),52100,52100,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),65659,65659,27.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),16238,16238,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),22034,22034,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),52474,52474,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),24794,24794,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),14494,14494,16.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),9032,9032,26.08.2022,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),23031,23031,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),14355,14355,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),14193,14193,25.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),19237,19237,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),8718,8718,19.08.2022,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),8358,8358,16.08.2022,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),19818,19818,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),33760,33760,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),16115,16115,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),29920,29920,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),11124,11124,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19895,19895,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),29282,29282,25.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),18050,18050,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),13045,13045,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),37173,37173,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),31272,31272,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),37421,37421,24.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),77905,77905,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),39724,39724,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10969,10969,25.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),42791,42791,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),9578,9578,25.08.2022,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7664,7664,26.08.2022,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),13615,13615,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),11825,11825,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),18741,18741,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),21461,21461,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16907,16907,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),40510,40510,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),8033,8033,26.08.2022,=HOST
REXP913,Ненецкий автономный округ (приложение),1991,1991,26.08.2022,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),13022,13022,26.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),59936,59936,25.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),8835,8835,26.08.2022,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),7843,7843,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,168029,168029,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,126886,126886,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,108015,108015,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,174878,174878,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,173537,173537,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,188760,188760,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,152530,152530,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,101547,101547,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,154038,154038,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,140160,140160,27.08.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW058,Ангарск,19948,19948,22.07.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,119418,119418,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,335985,335985,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,175945,175945,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,369925,369925,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,65026,65026,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,195073,195073,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,142998,142998,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,134218,134218,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,117410,117410,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,165719,165719,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,209865,209865,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,208835,208835,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,153670,153670,27.08.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,58496,58496,25.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,293699,293699,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,82747,82747,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,156094,156094,26.08.2022,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,185875,185875,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,101939,101939,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,198432,198432,19.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,223180,223180,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,250626,250626,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,110877,110877,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,123597,123597,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,258840,258840,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,98463,98463,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,73017,73017,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,58218,58218,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,122723,122723,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,123375,123375,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,169955,169955,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,193503,193503,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),35080,35080,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),90975,90975,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,71405,71405,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,159216,159216,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,103704,103704,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,39473,39473,25.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,67618,67618,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,128360,128360,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,90225,90225,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,93213,93213,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,102708,102708,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,107093,107093,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,43476,43476,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,88286,88286,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,75475,75475,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,154083,154083,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,167549,167549,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,170238,170238,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,128735,128735,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,118161,118161,25.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,63993,63993,25.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,50443,50443,22.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,88152,88152,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,193395,193395,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,103013,103013,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,76697,76697,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW429,Республика Абхазия,14171,14171,19.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,26080,26080,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,35199,35199,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,111532,111532,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,106306,106306,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,28903,28903,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,163925,163925,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,22020,22020,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,79549,79549,27.08.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,77299,77299,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,168381,168381,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,153521,153521,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,53107,53107,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,50422,50422,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,262076,262076,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,19903,19903,26.08.2022,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,82505,82505,26.08.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,260768,260768,27.08.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (04.09.2022), -Skromniy- (05.09.2022), Alain1988 (29.08.2022), Alems31 (31.08.2022), Alex_AZM (29.08.2022), begun001 (10.09.2022), daniil1196 (29.08.2022), dchk1 (03.09.2022), mr.L (29.08.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (05.09.2022), privetpavlo (03.09.2022), rif_r (29.08.2022), SergeBY (02.09.2022), Vigorous (29.08.2022), VladisSLAW (29.08.2022), охотник 2013 (05.09.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 26.08 по 02.09.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,181398,181398,03.09.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,156231,156231,03.09.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8265,8265,03.09.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,60402,60402,03.09.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74416,74416,03.09.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7766,7766,03.09.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,03.09.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,03.09.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14506,14506,03.09.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16553,16553,03.09.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36304,36304,03.09  .2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3009,3009,03.09.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36289,36289,03.09.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (04.09.2022), Alain1988 (05.09.2022), Alex_AZM (04.09.2022), begun001 (10.09.2022), dadu001 (09.09.2022), Gagaran (03.09.2022), gas162 (03.09.2022), gena 3214 (03.09.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (19.09.2022), pino_chet (04.09.2022), Pitgor (07.09.2022), privetpavlo (03.09.2022), SergeBY (14.09.2022), Vigorous (03.09.2022), VladisSLAW (03.09.2022), vladmitr (19.09.2022), Zver27 (04.09.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 29.08. по 03.09.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),425847,425847,03.09.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,818087,818087,03.09.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,65607,65607,03.09.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,224277,224277,03.09.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,342915,342915,03.09.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,261073,261073,03.09.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,601481,601481,03.09.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52204,52204,03.09.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,03.09.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,364,364,03.09.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,256,256,03.09.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,223,223,03.09.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6296,6296,03.09.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,03.09.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,726369,726369,03.09.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,98930,98930,03.09.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,108744,108744,03.09.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,120383,120383,03.09.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,126397,126397,03.09.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,189312,189312,03.09.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,442544,442544,03.09.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,212209,212209,03.09.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,268358,268358,03.09.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,182905,182905,03.09.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,243079,243079,03.09.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,142279,142279,03.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,125132,125132,03.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,124821,124821,03.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,83281,83281,03.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,104419,104419,03.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,110660,110660,03.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,88022,88022,03.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,192276,192276,03.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,150696,150696,03.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,207389,207389,03.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,155441,155441,03.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,385502,385502,03.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,125670,125670,03.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,237958,237958,03.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,77158,77158,03.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,289130,289130,03.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,191392,191392,03.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,131054,131054,03.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,92910,92910,03.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,27822,27822,03.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,95983,95983,03.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,80274,80274,03.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,65820,65820,03.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,92358,92358,03.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,31272,31272,03.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,91437,91437,03.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,64797,64797,03.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,76694,76694,03.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,40128,40128,03.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,7625,7625,03.09.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,36789,36789,03.09.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,372976,372976,03.09.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1509696,1509696,03.09.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,296907,296907,03.09.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,197476,197476,03.09.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,107453,107453,03.09.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,452513,452513,03.09.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,274390,274390,03.09.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,300006,300006,03.09.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,140436,140436,03.09.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,9999,9999,03.09.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2327217,2327217,03.09.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,186238,186238,03.09.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,206915,206915,03.09.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,83783,83783,03.09.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,115,115,03.09.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2239,2239,03.09.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,03.09.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,230,230,03.09.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),212992,212992,03.09.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,304581,304581,03.09.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21131,21131,03.09.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,32791,32791,03.09.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,91,91,03.09.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,116,116,03.09.2022,=H  OST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,03.09.2022,=HOST
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),115,115,03.09.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23508,23508,03.09.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,03.09.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),55928,55928,03.09.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,03.09.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,03.09.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,03.09.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,03.09.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,03.09.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,03.09.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,03.09.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,03.09.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,03.09.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,03.09.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,176,176,03.09.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,83,83,03.09.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,81,81,03.09.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,73,73,03.09.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,03.09.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4537,4537,03.09.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,142908,142908,03.09.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,101985,101985,03.09.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,204,204,03.09.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,03.09.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,03.09.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29200,29200,03.09.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,33310,33310,03.09.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,219801,219801,03.09  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,86312,86312,03.09.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34581,34581,03.09.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90038,90038,03.09.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (04.09.2022), -Skromniy- (05.09.2022), Alems31 (04.09.2022), Alex_AZM (04.09.2022), Astral-71 (06.09.2022), begun001 (05.09.2022), Bladislav (05.09.2022), D@nila (05.09.2022), daniil1196 (04.09.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (03.09.2022), GriLlo (05.09.2022), henry723 (03.09.2022), Hider (11.09.2022), Hirvi (03.09.2022), logdog (03.09.2022), mr.L (12.09.2022), nekristov (07.09.2022), Nektoto (05.09.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (05.09.2022), pino_chet (04.09.2022), privetpavlo (05.09.2022), Retep (28.09.2022), Roman795 (03.09.2022), sramotnik (04.09.2022), Step19 (27.09.2022), Step9 (05.10.2022), Tdutyb (17.10.2022), ufasinol (04.09.2022), up100 (06.09.2022), Vigorous (04.09.2022), vikins (04.09.2022), Yarushin.E.A (05.09.2022), Александр_Д (17.09.2022), Марина262626 (07.09.2022), охотник 2013 (05.09.2022), Стасн (07.09.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 22.08-02.09

Статистика
*
BELAW,Беларусь,181398,181398,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,156231,156231,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8265,8265,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,60402,60402,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74416,74416,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7766,7766,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14506,14506,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16553,16553,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36304,36304,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3009,3009,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36289,36289,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (04.09.2022), Alex_AZM (04.09.2022), artem31 (04.09.2022), asj9706 (12.09.2022), begun001 (05.09.2022), bravoasu (05.09.2022), Ges (05.09.2022), guesswho (07.09.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), n_ivanovv (05.09.2022), pino_chet (04.09.2022), privetpavlo (05.09.2022), rimma29 (05.09.2022), SergeBY (14.09.2022), Trinitty (07.09.2022), Vigorous (04.09.2022), VladisSLAW (03.09.2022), Апутита (15.09.2022), Виктор1979 (19.09.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Ежемесячное обновление федеральных баз с 01.08.2022 по 03.09.2022
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 01.08.2022 по 03.09.2022
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 01.08.2022 по 03.09.2022
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (04.10.2022), -Skromniy- (05.09.2022), aes0nne (05.09.2022), Alex_AZM (04.09.2022), Andreiyarh (07.09.2022), antimus007 (05.09.2022), begun001 (10.09.2022), Bladislav (05.09.2022), BPAvel (04.10.2022), daniil1196 (05.09.2022), Ges (05.09.2022), Hirvi (05.11.2022), kozavva (13.09.2022), lexxya (08.09.2022), lr_ (09.09.2022), mang (11.09.2022), MasterM (05.09.2022), mr.L (12.09.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (05.09.2022), pino_chet (11.09.2022), privetpavlo (05.09.2022), Retep (28.09.2022), rif_r (07.09.2022), Ser-Antares (29.11.2022), SergeBY (14.09.2022), Timed (05.09.2022), Trinitty (07.09.2022), ufasinol (08.09.2022), Veta K (13.09.2022), Vigorous (05.09.2022), VladisSLAW (06.09.2022), Вутш (04.09.2022), Иван689 (07.10.2022), Марина262626 (07.09.2022), охотник 2013 (05.09.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 02.09 по 09.09.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,181557,181557,09.09.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,156365,156365,09.09.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8274,8274,09.09.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,60663,60663,09.09.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74478,74478,09.09.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7772,7772,09.09.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,09.09.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,09.09.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14513,14513,09.09.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16568,16568,09.09.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36339,36339,09.09  .2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,09.09.2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,09.09.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,09.09.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3010,3010,09.09.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36298,36298,09.09.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (04.10.2022), Alain1988 (11.09.2022), Alex_AZM (09.09.2022), asj9706 (12.09.2022), avermak (10.09.2022), begun001 (10.09.2022), dadu001 (09.09.2022), gas162 (10.09.2022), gena 3214 (10.09.2022), Ges (12.09.2022), guesswho (13.09.2022), mokh (11.09.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (19.09.2022), pino_chet (11.09.2022), Pitgor (12.09.2022), privetpavlo (12.09.2022), SergeBY (14.09.2022), Vigorous (10.09.2022), VladisSLAW (11.09.2022), vladmitr (19.09.2022), Zver27 (10.09.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 05.09. по 10.09.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),426371,426371,10.09.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,819456,819456,10.09.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,65749,65749,10.09.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,224458,224458,10.09.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,343283,343283,10.09.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,261392,261392,10.09.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,602011,602011,10.09.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52274,52274,10.09.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,10.09.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,364,364,10.09.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,256,256,10.09.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,223,223,10.09.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6301,6301,10.09.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,10.09.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,727269,727269,10.09.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,99235,99235,10.09.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,108877,108877,10.09.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,120448,120448,10.09.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,126502,126502,10.09.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,189508,189508,10.09.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,443442,443442,10.09.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,212410,212410,10.09.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,268724,268724,10.09.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,183139,183139,10.09.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,243299,243299,10.09.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,142409,142409,10.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,125291,125291,10.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,124974,124974,10.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,83421,83421,10.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,104547,104547,10.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,110795,110795,10.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,88143,88143,10.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,192474,192474,10.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,150960,150960,10.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,207844,207844,10.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,155569,155569,10.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,386147,386147,10.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,125862,125862,10.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,238411,238411,10.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,77306,77306,10.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,289516,289516,10.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,191684,191684,10.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,131252,131252,10.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,93022,93022,10.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,27933,27933,10.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,96612,96612,10.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,80576,80576,10.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,66315,66315,10.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,92958,92958,10.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,31479,31479,10.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,92383,92383,10.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,65663,65663,10.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,77189,77189,10.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,40402,40402,10.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,7683,7683,10.09.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,37074,37074,10.09.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,373167,373167,10.09.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1511375,1511375,10.09.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,297217,297217,10.09.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,197554,197554,10.09.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,107484,107484,10.09.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,452663,452663,10.09.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,274497,274497,10.09.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,300125,300125,10.09.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,140498,140498,10.09.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,10079,10079,10.09.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2331670,2331670,10.09.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,186468,186468,10.09.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,207025,207025,10.09.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,83838,83838,10.09.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,115,115,10.09.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2239,2239,10.09.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,10.09.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,230,230,10.09.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),213166,213166,10.09.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,304660,304660,10.09.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21132,21132,10.09.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,33116,33116,10.09.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,91,91,10.09.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,116,116,10.09.2022,=H  OST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,10.09.2022,=HOST
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),115,115,10.09.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23512,23512,10.09.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,10.09.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),56045,56045,10.09.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,10.09.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,10.09.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,10.09.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,10.09.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,10.09.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,10.09.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,10.09.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,10.09.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,10.09.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,10.09.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,176,176,10.09.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,83,83,10.09.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,81,81,10.09.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,73,73,10.09.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,10.09.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4538,4538,10.09.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,143017,143017,10.09.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,102004,102004,10.09.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,204,204,10.09.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,10.09.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,79,79,10.09.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29231,29231,10.09.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,33376,33376,10.09.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,220126,220126,10.09  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,86549,86549,10.09.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34604,34604,10.09.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90046,90046,10.09.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (04.10.2022), -Skromniy- (14.09.2022), Alems31 (01.10.2022), Alex_AZM (10.09.2022), antic (11.09.2022), Astral-71 (12.09.2022), begun001 (11.09.2022), Bladislav (11.09.2022), D@nila (11.09.2022), daniil1196 (12.09.2022), grigorenko (11.09.2022), GriLlo (16.09.2022), henry723 (10.09.2022), Hider (11.09.2022), Hirvi (10.09.2022), lr_ (28.09.2022), mr.L (12.09.2022), nekristov (14.09.2022), Nektoto (12.09.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), novogren (12.09.2022), osv10 (12.09.2022), Pavel70 (11.09.2022), pino_chet (11.09.2022), privetpavlo (12.09.2022), Retep (28.09.2022), rif_r (11.09.2022), Roman795 (11.09.2022), rtsot (12.09.2022), SavageBambr (10.09.2022), sipulka1 (10.09.2022), sramotnik (11.09.2022), Step19 (27.09.2022), Step9 (05.10.2022), Tdutyb (17.10.2022), ufasinol (10.09.2022), up100 (13.09.2022), Veta K (13.09.2022), Vigorous (11.09.2022), vikins (10.09.2022), Yarushin.E.A (13.09.2022), Александр_Д (17.09.2022), Вутш (12.09.2022), Марина262626 (26.09.2022), Стасн (12.09.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 27.08 по 10.09.2022
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,60663,60663,09.09.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3010,3010,09.09.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36339,36339,09.09  .2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,09.09.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8274,8274,08.09.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14513,14513,09.09.2022,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,181557,181557,09.09.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,156365,156365,09.09.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36298,36298,09.09.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16568,16568,09.09.2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,07.09.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,07.09.2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,06.09.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,09.09.2022,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7772,7772,09.09.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74478,74478,09.09.2022,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),426371,426371,10.09.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,224458,224458,09.09.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,343283,343283,09.09.2022,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),7169,7169,09.09.2022,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),24652,24652,08.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),13449,13449,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),34991,34991,08.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),15182,15182,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),27021,27021,08.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),30900,30900,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),23318,23318,10.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),55025,55025,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),41211,41211,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),52245,52245,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),65741,65741,02.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),16326,16326,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),22056,22056,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),52512,52512,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),24864,24864,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),14532,14532,22.08.2022,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),9183,9183,09.09.2022,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),23041,23041,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),14370,14370,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),14206,14206,08.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),19249,19249,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),8739,8739,02.09.2022,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),8383,8383,28.08.2022,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),19829,19829,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),33860,33860,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),16166,16166,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),30020,30020,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),11149,11149,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19915,19915,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),29341,29341,08.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),18110,18110,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),13070,13070,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),37393,37393,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),31294,31294,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),37439,37439,08.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),78124,78124,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),39849,39849,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),10973,10973,02.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),42891,42891,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),9609,9609,09.09.2022,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7671,7671,09.09.2022,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),13653,13653,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),11861,11861,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),18826,18826,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),21471,21471,07.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16916,16916,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),40810,40810,09.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),8069,8069,05.09.2022,=HOST
REXP913,Ненецкий автономный округ (приложение),2002,2002,09.09.2022,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),13044,13044,08.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),60039,60039,08.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),8849,8849,09.09.2022,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),7932,7932,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,168329,168329,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,127086,127086,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,108306,108306,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,175379,175379,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,173890,173890,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,189523,189523,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,152953,152953,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,101702,101702,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,154505,154505,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,140430,140430,10.09.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,119715,119715,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,336674,336674,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,176502,176502,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,371052,371052,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,65267,65267,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,195684,195684,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,143376,143376,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,134555,134555,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,117632,117632,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,166032,166032,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,210456,210456,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,209318,209318,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,154108,154108,10.09.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,58574,58574,08.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,294377,294377,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,82981,82981,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,156364,156364,09.09.2022,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,186683,186683,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,102128,102128,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,198838,198838,01.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,223612,223612,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,251247,251247,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,111053,111053,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,123907,123907,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,259624,259624,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,98631,98631,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,73136,73136,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,58339,58339,10.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,123026,123026,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,123670,123670,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,170294,170294,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,194210,194210,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),35158,35158,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),91145,91145,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,71554,71554,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,159636,159636,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,103929,103929,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,39538,39538,08.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,67772,67772,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,128643,128643,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,90503,90503,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,93565,93565,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,102903,102903,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,107336,107336,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,43551,43551,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,88433,88433,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,75611,75611,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,154571,154571,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,167860,167860,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,170697,170697,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,129033,129033,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,118548,118548,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,64243,64243,08.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,50639,50639,05.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,12469,12469,07.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,88408,88408,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,193680,193680,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,103232,103232,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,76915,76915,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW429,Республика Абхазия,14247,14247,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,26226,26226,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,35278,35278,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,111794,111794,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,106577,106577,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,29005,29005,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,164343,164343,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,22051,22051,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,80029,80029,10.09.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,77537,77537,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,168851,168851,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,153653,153653,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,53260,53260,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,50543,50543,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,262934,262934,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,20018,20018,09.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,82635,82635,09.09.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,261392,261392,10.09.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (04.10.2022), -Skromniy- (22.09.2022), Alems31 (01.10.2022), Alex_AZM (16.09.2022), begun001 (17.09.2022), daniil1196 (12.09.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (17.09.2022), Hirvi (17.09.2022), nekristov (14.09.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (12.09.2022), pino_chet (18.09.2022), privetpavlo (12.09.2022), SergeBY (14.09.2022), Veta K (13.09.2022), Vigorous (12.09.2022), VladisSLAW (12.09.2022), Вутш (12.09.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 09.09 по 16.09.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,181802,181802,16.09.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,156500,156500,16.09.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8281,8281,16.09.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,60873,60873,16.09.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74537,74537,16.09.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7778,7778,16.09.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,16.09.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,16.09.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14516,14516,16.09.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16595,16595,16.09.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36389,36389,16.09  .2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,16.09.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,16.09.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3012,3012,16.09.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36327,36327,16.09.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (04.10.2022), Alain1988 (19.09.2022), Alex_AZM (16.09.2022), begun001 (17.09.2022), bsnm10 (17.09.2022), dadu001 (25.09.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (17.09.2022), gas162 (16.09.2022), guesswho (22.09.2022), MWalker (25.09.2022), Nikols-Nikols (19.09.2022), pino_chet (18.09.2022), Pitgor (19.09.2022), SergeBY (16.09.2022), Vigorous (16.09.2022), VladisSLAW (16.09.2022), Zelka22 (19.09.2022), Zver27 (18.09.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 12.09. по 17.09.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),426807,426807,17.09.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,820851,820851,17.09.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,65900,65900,17.09.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,224626,224626,17.09.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,343659,343659,17.09.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,261650,261650,17.09.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,602536,602536,17.09.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52362,52362,17.09.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,17.09.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,364,364,17.09.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,256,256,17.09.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,223,223,17.09.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6309,6309,17.09.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,17.09.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,728004,728004,17.09.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,99516,99516,17.09.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,109035,109035,17.09.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,120528,120528,17.09.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,126596,126596,17.09.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,189703,189703,17.09.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,444299,444299,17.09.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,212667,212667,17.09.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,269095,269095,17.09.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,183424,183424,17.09.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,243551,243551,17.09.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,142554,142554,17.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,125616,125616,17.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,125132,125132,17.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,83527,83527,17.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,104673,104673,17.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,110912,110912,17.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,88256,88256,17.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,193010,193010,17.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,151158,151158,17.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,208215,208215,17.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,155746,155746,17.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,386777,386777,17.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,126100,126100,17.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,238639,238639,17.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,77423,77423,17.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,289928,289928,17.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,191983,191983,17.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,131398,131398,17.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,93160,93160,17.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,28035,28035,17.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,97402,97402,17.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,81139,81139,17.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,66846,66846,17.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,93767,93767,17.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,31746,31746,17.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,92827,92827,17.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,65976,65976,17.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,77884,77884,17.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,40678,40678,17.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,7702,7702,17.09.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,37317,37317,17.09.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,373547,373547,17.09.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1514247,1514247,17.09.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,297514,297514,17.09.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,197638,197638,17.09.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,107612,107612,17.09.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,452986,452986,17.09.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,274609,274609,17.09.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,300207,300207,17.09.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,140535,140535,17.09.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,10159,10159,17.09.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2335639,2335639,17.09.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,186668,186668,17.09.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,207123,207123,17.09.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,83880,83880,17.09.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,116,116,17.09.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2239,2239,17.09.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,17.09.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,231,231,17.09.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),213317,213317,17.09.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,304909,304909,17.09.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21132,21132,17.09.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,33525,33525,17.09.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,91,91,17.09.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,116,116,17.09.2022,=H  OST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,17.09.2022,=HOST
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),115,115,17.09.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23528,23528,17.09.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,17.09.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),56146,56146,17.09.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,17.09.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,17.09.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,17.09.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,17.09.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,17.09.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,17.09.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,17.09.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,17.09.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,17.09.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,17.09.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,176,176,17.09.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,83,83,17.09.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,81,81,17.09.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,73,73,17.09.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,17.09.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4539,4539,17.09.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,143123,143123,17.09.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,102019,102019,17.09.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,204,204,17.09.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,17.09.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,80,80,17.09.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29254,29254,17.09.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,33437,33437,17.09.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,220488,220488,17.09  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,86750,86750,17.09.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34627,34627,17.09.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90064,90064,17.09.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (04.10.2022), -Skromniy- (22.09.2022), Alems31 (01.10.2022), Alex_AZM (22.09.2022), antic (17.09.2022), Astral-71 (19.09.2022), begun001 (18.09.2022), Bladislav (20.09.2022), D@nila (19.09.2022), daniil1196 (18.09.2022), FredyCruger (18.09.2022), grigorenko (19.09.2022), GriLlo (19.09.2022), henry723 (17.09.2022), Hider (26.09.2022), Hirvi (17.09.2022), lr_ (28.09.2022), mang (18.09.2022), mr.L (19.09.2022), MWalker (25.09.2022), nekristov (23.09.2022), Nektoto (21.09.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (19.09.2022), pino_chet (18.09.2022), Retep (28.09.2022), rif_r (18.09.2022), Roman795 (17.09.2022), SavageBambr (17.09.2022), sramotnik (18.09.2022), Step19 (27.09.2022), Step9 (05.10.2022), Tdutyb (17.10.2022), Timed (19.09.2022), ufasinol (18.09.2022), Veta K (19.09.2022), Vigorous (18.09.2022), vikins (18.09.2022), vikost (26.09.2022), Александр_Д (09.10.2022), Марина262626 (26.09.2022), охотник 2013 (22.09.2022), Стасн (21.09.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 05.09-16.09

Статистика*

BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,60873,60873,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3012,3012,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36389,36389,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8281,8281,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14516,14516,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,181802,181802,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,156500,156500,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36327,36327,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16595,16595,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7778,7778,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74537,74537,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (04.10.2022), Alex_AZM (22.09.2022), artem31 (12.10.2022), asj9706 (26.09.2022), begun001 (24.09.2022), bravoasu (19.09.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), n_ivanovv (19.09.2022), pino_chet (18.09.2022), rimma29 (21.09.2022), SergeBY (22.09.2022), Trinitty (07.10.2022), Vigorous (18.09.2022), VladisSLAW (17.09.2022), Zelka22 (21.09.2022), Виктор1979 (19.09.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 16.09 по 23.09.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,181995,181995,23.09.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,156640,156640,23.09.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8287,8287,23.09.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,61109,61109,23.09.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74578,74578,23.09.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7787,7787,23.09.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,23.09.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,23.09.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14524,14524,23.09.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16611,16611,23.09.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36441,36441,23.09  .2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,23.09.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3012,3012,23.09.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36413,36413,23.09.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (04.10.2022), @user@ (26.09.2022), Alain1988 (26.09.2022), Alex_AZM (24.09.2022), asj9706 (26.09.2022), begun001 (24.09.2022), bsnm10 (24.09.2022), Ges (03.10.2022), guesswho (29.09.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (03.10.2022), Pitgor (26.09.2022), SergeBY (24.09.2022), VladisSLAW (28.09.2022), vladmitr (30.10.2022), Zver27 (01.10.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 19.09. по 24.09.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),427305,427305,24.09.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,822377,822377,24.09.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,65988,65988,24.09.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,224806,224806,24.09.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,344023,344023,24.09.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,261936,261936,24.09.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,603078,603078,24.09.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52432,52432,24.09.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,24.09.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,397,397,24.09.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,279,279,24.09.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,254,254,24.09.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6319,6319,24.09.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,24.09.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,728885,728885,24.09.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,99787,99787,24.09.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,109210,109210,24.09.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,120611,120611,24.09.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,126717,126717,24.09.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,189867,189867,24.09.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,445079,445079,24.09.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,212853,212853,24.09.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,269455,269455,24.09.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,183695,183695,24.09.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,243833,243833,24.09.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,142657,142657,24.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,125842,125842,24.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,125281,125281,24.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,83651,83651,24.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,104826,104826,24.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,111043,111043,24.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,88378,88378,24.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,193499,193499,24.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,151374,151374,24.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,208502,208502,24.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,155922,155922,24.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,387367,387367,24.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,126325,126325,24.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,238908,238908,24.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,77550,77550,24.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,290379,290379,24.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,192302,192302,24.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,131604,131604,24.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,93294,93294,24.09.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,28128,28128,24.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,98112,98112,24.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,81278,81278,24.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,67590,67590,24.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,94282,94282,24.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,31965,31965,24.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,93645,93645,24.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,66615,66615,24.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,78392,78392,24.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,41140,41140,24.09.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,7741,7741,24.09.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,37511,37511,24.09.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,373875,373875,24.09.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1516383,1516383,24.09.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,297768,297768,24.09.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,197793,197793,24.09.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,107707,107707,24.09.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,453381,453381,24.09.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,274739,274739,24.09.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,300311,300311,24.09.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,140587,140587,24.09.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,10239,10239,24.09.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2339630,2339630,24.09.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,186870,186870,24.09.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,207243,207243,24.09.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,83910,83910,24.09.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,116,116,24.09.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2239,2239,24.09.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,24.09.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,231,231,24.09.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),213416,213416,24.09.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,305202,305202,24.09.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21132,21132,24.09.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,33954,33954,24.09.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,91,91,24.09.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,116,116,24.09.2022,=H  OST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,24.09.2022,=HOST
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),115,115,24.09.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23539,23539,24.09.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,24.09.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),56222,56222,24.09.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,24.09.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,24.09.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,24.09.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,24.09.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,24.09.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,24.09.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,24.09.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,24.09.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,24.09.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,24.09.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,176,176,24.09.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,83,83,24.09.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,81,81,24.09.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,73,73,24.09.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,24.09.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4540,4540,24.09.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,143281,143281,24.09.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,102033,102033,24.09.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,205,205,24.09.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,24.09.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,80,80,24.09.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29301,29301,24.09.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,33500,33500,24.09.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,220779,220779,24.09  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,86983,86983,24.09.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34670,34670,24.09.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90082,90082,24.09.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (04.10.2022), -Skromniy- (25.09.2022), @user@ (26.09.2022), Alems31 (01.10.2022), Alex-A (01.10.2022), Alexx_18 (27.09.2022), Alex_AZM (25.09.2022), Astral-71 (26.09.2022), begun001 (26.09.2022), Bladislav (27.09.2022), D@nila (26.09.2022), daniil1196 (25.09.2022), FredyCruger (25.09.2022), grigorenko (30.09.2022), GriLlo (26.09.2022), henry723 (24.09.2022), Hider (26.09.2022), lr_ (28.09.2022), mang (26.09.2022), mnovikoff (24.09.2022), MWalker (25.09.2022), Nektoto (28.09.2022), osv10 (26.09.2022), Retep (28.09.2022), rif_r (25.09.2022), Roman795 (25.09.2022), sramotnik (25.09.2022), Step19 (01.10.2022), Step9 (05.10.2022), Tdutyb (17.10.2022), Timed (26.09.2022), ufasinol (05.10.2022), Vigorous (24.09.2022), vikins (27.09.2022), vikost (26.09.2022), Александр_Д (09.10.2022), Марина262626 (26.09.2022), Стасн (26.09.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 10.09 по 24.09.2022
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,61109,61109,23.09.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3012,3012,23.09.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36441,36441,23.09  .2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,23.09.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8287,8287,22.09.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14524,14524,23.09.2022,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,181995,181995,23.09.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,156640,156640,23.09.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36413,36413,23.09.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16611,16611,23.09.2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,14.09.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,20.09.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2309,2309,23.09.2022,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7787,7787,23.09.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74578,74578,23.09.2022,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),427483,427483,27.09.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,224940,224940,26.09.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,344124,344124,26.09.2022,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),7191,7191,26.09.2022,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),24723,24723,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),13551,13551,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),35098,35098,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),15235,15235,23.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),27089,27089,22.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),31040,31040,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),23489,23489,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),55118,55118,23.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),41310,41310,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),52380,52380,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),66076,66076,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),16397,16397,21.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),22136,22136,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),52563,52563,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),24941,24941,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),14597,14597,08.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),9292,9292,23.09.2022,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),23058,23058,23.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),14459,14459,23.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),14226,14226,21.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),19267,19267,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),8765,8765,23.09.2022,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),8432,8432,24.09.2022,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),19835,19835,23.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),33970,33970,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),16280,16280,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),30140,30140,27.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),11187,11187,23.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19935,19935,23.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),29404,29404,23.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),18175,18175,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),13086,13086,23.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),37559,37559,23.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),31327,31327,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),37466,37466,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),78390,78390,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),40013,40013,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),11004,11004,23.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),43001,43001,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),9639,9639,26.09.2022,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7677,7677,26.09.2022,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),13698,13698,27.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),11907,11907,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),18939,18939,23.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),21506,21506,23.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16953,16953,27.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),41140,41140,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),8152,8152,26.09.2022,=HOST
REXP913,Ненецкий автономный округ (приложение),2015,2015,25.09.2022,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),13078,13078,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),60190,60190,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),8913,8913,27.09.2022,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),8010,8010,23.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,168617,168617,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,127385,127385,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,108604,108604,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,175993,175993,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,174369,174369,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,190371,190371,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,153420,153420,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,101878,101878,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,154944,154944,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,140788,140788,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW058,Ангарск,19974,19974,28.08.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,120036,120036,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,337754,337754,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,177127,177127,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,372643,372643,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,65494,65494,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,196356,196356,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,143874,143874,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,134821,134821,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,117986,117986,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,166456,166456,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,210967,210967,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,209867,209867,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,154569,154569,27.09.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,58673,58673,22.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,295516,295516,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,83438,83438,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,156661,156661,27.09.2022,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,187430,187430,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,102340,102340,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,199276,199276,16.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,224172,224172,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,251978,251978,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,111331,111331,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,124249,124249,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,260430,260430,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,98841,98841,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,73367,73367,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,58461,58461,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,123353,123353,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,123921,123921,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,170670,170670,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,194945,194945,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),35258,35258,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),91488,91488,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,71699,71699,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,160147,160147,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,104235,104235,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,39600,39600,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,67886,67886,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,128969,128969,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,90866,90866,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,93986,93986,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,103105,103105,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,107685,107685,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,43673,43673,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,88676,88676,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,75749,75749,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,155151,155151,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,168177,168177,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,171289,171289,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,129428,129428,23.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,118863,118863,23.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,64526,64526,23.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,50841,50841,24.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,12480,12480,20.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,88658,88658,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,194170,194170,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,103571,103571,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,77073,77073,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW429,Республика Абхазия,14315,14315,23.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,26392,26392,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,35373,35373,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,112082,112082,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,106905,106905,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,29120,29120,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,164698,164698,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,22126,22126,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,80557,80557,26.09.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,77832,77832,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,169315,169315,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,153822,153822,26.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,53404,53404,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,50676,50676,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,263941,263941,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,20195,20195,27.09.2022,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,82800,82800,26.09.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,262020,262020,27.09.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (04.10.2022), Alems31 (01.10.2022), Alex_AZM (28.09.2022), Bladislav (06.10.2022), Burivux (29.09.2022), daniil1196 (29.09.2022), lr_ (29.09.2022), MWalker (29.09.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (02.10.2022), rif_r (01.10.2022), SergeBY (03.10.2022), Vigorous (30.09.2022), vikost (28.09.2022), VladisSLAW (28.09.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 23.09 по 30.09.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,182158,182158,30.09.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,156811,156811,30.09.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8320,8320,30.09.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,61295,61295,30.09.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74650,74650,30.09.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7799,7799,30.09.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2310,2310,30.09.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,30.09.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14533,14533,30.09.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16630,16630,30.09.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36480,36480,30.09  .2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,30.09.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,30.09.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3013,3013,30.09.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36471,36471,30.09.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (04.10.2022), Alain1988 (03.10.2022), Alems31 (01.10.2022), Alex_AZM (30.09.2022), begun001 (01.10.2022), bsnm10 (01.10.2022), Ges (03.10.2022), guesswho (05.10.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (12.10.2022), Pitgor (03.10.2022), SergeBY (03.10.2022), Vigorous (01.10.2022), VladisSLAW (30.09.2022), vladmitr (30.10.2022), Zver27 (01.10.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 26.09. по 01.10.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,142799,142799,30.09.2022,=HOST 
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,126815,126815,23.09.2022,=HOST 
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,445864,445864,30.09.2022,=HOST 
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,213049,213049,23.09.2022,=HOST 
ARB,Решения высших судов,729930,729930,30.09.2022,=HOST 
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,183966,183966,23.09.2022,=HOST 
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,269818,269818,29.09.2022,=HOST 
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,244054,244054,29.09.2022,=HOST 
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,120711,120711,23.09.2022,=HOST 
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,109402,109402,23.09.2022,=HOST 
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,190111,190111,23.09.2022,=HOST 
CJI,Юридическая пресса,143396,143396,30.09.2022,=HOST 
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4541,4541,26.09.2022,=HOST 
ESU,Документы СССР,52478,52478,28.09.2022,=HOST 
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,603750,603750,30.09.2022,=HOS  T 
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,29.09.2022,=HOST 
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,80,80,29.09.2022,=HOST 
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,207,207,29.09.2022,=HOST 
INT,Международное право,34700,34700,30.09.2022,=HOST 
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),115,115,29.09.2022,=HOST 
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,233,233,29.09.2022,=HOST 
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,29.09.2022,=HOST 
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,116,116,29.09.2022,=H  OST 
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,73,73,29.09.2022,=HOST 
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,83,83,29.09.2022,=HOST 
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,29.09.2022,=HOST 
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,176,176,29.09.2022,=HOST 
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,81,81,29.09.2022,=HOST 
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,34275,34275,29.09.2022,=HOST 
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21132,21132,29.09.2022,=HOST 
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,29.09.2022,=HOST 
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,98753,98753,30.09.2022,=HOST 
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,82042,82042,30.09.2022,=HOST 
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,68049,68049,30.09.2022,=HOST 
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,94678,94678,30.09.2022,=HOST 
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,32183,32183,30.09.2022,=HOST 
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,94128,94128,30.09.2022,=HOST 
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,67058,67058,30.09.2022,=HOST 
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,78961,78961,30.09.2022,=HOST 
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,41375,41375,30.09.2022,=HOST 
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,7758,7758,30.09.2022,=HOST 
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),427934,427934,01.10.2022,=HOST 
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2343183,2343183,30.09.2022,=HOST 
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90099,90099,30.09.2022,=H  OST 
MLAW,Москва Проф,225084,225084,30.09.2022,=HOST 
MOB,Московская область,344422,344422,30.09.2022,=HOST 
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,10319,10319,28.09.2022,=HOST 
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,29.09.2022,=HOST 
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,33569,33569,29.09.2022,=HOST 
PAP,Деловые бумаги,102128,102128,30.09.2022,=HOST 
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,823878,823878,30.09.2022,=HOST 
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,305564,305564,30.09.2022,=HOST 
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,91,91,30.09.2022,=HOST 
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,30.09.2022,=HOST 
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,30.09.2022,=HOST 
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,30.09.2022,=HOST 
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),56351,56351,30.09.2022,=HO  ST 
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,30.09.2022,=HOST 
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,30.09.2022,=HOST 
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,30.09.2022,=HOST 
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2239,2239,30.09.2022,=HOST 
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,87133,87133,30.09.2022,=HOST 
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,116,116,30.09.2022,=HOST 
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,30.09.2022,=HOST 
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,29.09.2022,=HOST 
PRJ,Законопроекты,220993,220993,30.09  .2022,=HOST 
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,30.09.2022,=HOST 
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6345,6345,30.09.2022,=HOST 
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,30.09.2022,=HOST 
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,30.09.2022,=HOST 
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,83941,83941,27.09.2022,=HOST 
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,279,279,30.09.2022,=HOST 
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,254,254,30.09.2022,=HOST 
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,397,397,30.09.2022,=HOST 
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,30.09.2022,=HOST 
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23569,23569,30.09.2022,=HO  ST 
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),213534,213534,30.09.2022,=HOS  T 
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,126013,126013,30.09.2022,=HOST 
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,125491,125491,30.09.2022,=HOST 
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,83800,83800,26.09.2022,=HOST 
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,104954,104954,30.09.2022,=HOST 
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,111150,111150,30.09.2022,=HOST 
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,88481,88481,30.09.2022,=HOST 
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,193831,193831,30.09.2022,=HOST 
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,151658,151658,30.09.2022,=HOST 
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,208867,208867,30.09.2022,=HOST 
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,156088,156088,30.09.2022,=HOST 
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,387983,387983,28.09.2022,=HOST 
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,126570,126570,30.09.2022,=HOST 
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,239457,239457,30.09.2022,=HOST 
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,77694,77694,30.09.2022,=HOST 
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,290834,290834,29.09.2022,=HOST 
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,192609,192609,30.09.2022,=HOST 
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,131770,131770,30.09.2022,=HOST 
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,93456,93456,30.09.2022,=HOST 
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,28227,28227,30.09.2022,=HOST 
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,207363,207363,26.09.2022,=HOST 
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,66086,66086,30.09.2022,=HOST 
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,187100,187100,27.09.2022,=HOST 
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,100102,100102,30.09.2022,=HOST 
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,37738,37738,30.09.2022,=HOST 
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1517940,1517940,30.09.2022,=HOST 
SODV,9 кассационный округ,140623,140623,30.09.2022,=HOST 
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,374394,374394,30.09.2022,=HOST 
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,454049,454049,30.09.2022,=HOST 
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,300425,300425,30.09.2022,=HOST 
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,107872,107872,30.09.2022,=HOST 
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,298054,298054,30.09.2022,=HOST 
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,197948,197948,30.09.2022,=HOST 
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,274880,274880,30.09.2022,=HOST 
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,262312,262312,01.10.2022,=HOST 
STR,Строительство,29321,29321,27.09.2  022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (04.10.2022), -Skromniy- (03.10.2022), antic (02.10.2022), As123 (02.10.2022), begun001 (02.10.2022), Bladislav (06.10.2022), D@nila (02.10.2022), daniil1196 (03.10.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (02.10.2022), grigorenko (03.10.2022), Hider (02.10.2022), Hirvi (01.10.2022), mang (02.10.2022), MWalker (02.10.2022), nekristov (05.10.2022), Nektoto (03.10.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), osv10 (02.10.2022), Retep (24.11.2022), rif_r (03.10.2022), Roman795 (02.10.2022), rtsot (03.10.2022), smenalab (04.10.2022), sramotnik (02.10.2022), Step9 (05.10.2022), Tdutyb (17.10.2022), Timed (03.10.2022), ufasinol (01.10.2022), Vigorous (02.10.2022), vikins (02.10.2022), Yarushin.E.A (02.10.2022), Александр_Д (09.10.2022), Марина262626 (18.10.2022), Стасн (03.10.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 19.09-30.09

Статистика*

BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,61295,61295,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3013,3013,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36480,36480,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8320,8320,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14533,14533,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,182158,182158,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,156811,156811,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36471,36471,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16630,16630,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2310,2310,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7799,7799,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74650,74650,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (04.10.2022), -Skromniy- (03.10.2022), Alex_AZM (03.10.2022), artem31 (12.10.2022), asj9706 (11.10.2022), begun001 (08.10.2022), bravoasu (03.10.2022), Ges (03.10.2022), Kasia2 (04.12.2022), levin_minsk (10.10.2022), Nichs06 (03.10.2022), n_ivanovv (10.10.2022), rimma29 (03.10.2022), SergeBY (03.10.2022), Trinitty (07.10.2022), Vigorous (02.10.2022), VladisSLAW (02.10.2022), Zelka22 (03.10.2022), Виктор1979 (27.10.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Ежемесячное обновление основных федеральных баз с 05.09.2022 по 01.10.2022
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 05.09.2022 по 01.10.2022
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 05.09.2022 по 01.10.2022
торрент


Квартальные обновления баз с 04.07.2022 по 01.10.2022

Федеральные базы: 
торрент

Региональные базы: 
торрент

Базы республики Беларусь: 
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (04.10.2022), aes0nne (23.10.2022), Alex_AZM (03.10.2022), Astral-71 (03.10.2022), begun001 (08.10.2022), Bladislav (06.10.2022), BPAvel (04.10.2022), daniil1196 (03.10.2022), Garbol (03.10.2022), lawyer_ovr (23.10.2022), MasterM (10.10.2022), nekristov (05.10.2022), Nektoto (11.10.2022), osv10 (02.10.2022), pino_chet (08.10.2022), prokaznik (02.10.2022), Retep (24.11.2022), rif_r (03.10.2022), rtsot (03.10.2022), Ser-Antares (29.11.2022), SergeBY (03.10.2022), Tacker (02.10.2022), Timed (03.10.2022), up100 (04.10.2022), Vigorous (02.10.2022), VladisSLAW (03.10.2022), Zelka22 (03.10.2022), ДенисТ (07.12.2022), Иван689 (07.10.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 30.09 по 07.10.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,182291,182291,07.10.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,157001,157001,07.10.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8340,8340,07.10.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,61503,61503,07.10.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74738,74738,07.10.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7809,7809,07.10.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2310,2310,07.10.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,07.10.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14536,14536,07.10.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16655,16655,07.10.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36560,36560,07.10  .2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,07.10.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,07.10.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3017,3017,07.10.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36500,36500,07.10.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (08.10.2022), Alain1988 (10.10.2022), Alex_AZM (09.10.2022), artem31 (12.10.2022), asj9706 (11.10.2022), begun001 (08.10.2022), bsnm10 (09.10.2022), Gagaran (07.10.2022), guesswho (13.10.2022), Nickbis (09.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (12.10.2022), pino_chet (08.10.2022), Pitgor (17.10.2022), SergeBY (14.10.2022), Vigorous (08.10.2022), VladisSLAW (14.10.2022), vladmitr (30.10.2022), Zver27 (09.10.2022), Апутита (10.10.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 03.10. по 08.10.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),428447,428447,08.10.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,825659,825659,08.10.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,66227,66227,08.10.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,225268,225268,08.10.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,344820,344820,08.10.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,262678,262678,08.10.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,604378,604378,08.10.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52499,52499,08.10.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,08.10.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,397,397,08.10.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,279,279,08.10.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,254,254,08.10.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6349,6349,08.10.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,08.10.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,730777,730777,08.10.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,100373,100373,08.10.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,109510,109510,08.10.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,120798,120798,08.10.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,126911,126911,08.10.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,190384,190384,08.10.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,446733,446733,08.10.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,213300,213300,08.10.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,270245,270245,08.10.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,184216,184216,08.10.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,244362,244362,08.10.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,142942,142942,08.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,126188,126188,08.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,125644,125644,08.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,83925,83925,08.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,105055,105055,08.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,111262,111262,08.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,88578,88578,08.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,194265,194265,08.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,151950,151950,08.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,209258,209258,08.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,156275,156275,08.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,388660,388660,08.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,126736,126736,08.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,239826,239826,08.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,77840,77840,08.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,291323,291323,08.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,192896,192896,08.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,131967,131967,08.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,93517,93517,08.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,28310,28310,08.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,99320,99320,08.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,82623,82623,08.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,68705,68705,08.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,95332,95332,08.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,32368,32368,08.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,94891,94891,08.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,67278,67278,08.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,79553,79553,08.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,41566,41566,08.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,7800,7800,08.10.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,38002,38002,08.10.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,374513,374513,08.10.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1519680,1519680,08.10.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,298356,298356,08.10.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,198095,198095,08.10.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,107981,107981,08.10.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,454420,454420,08.10.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,275007,275007,08.10.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,300561,300561,08.10.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,140658,140658,08.10.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,10399,10399,08.10.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2346732,2346732,08.10.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,187352,187352,08.10.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,207483,207483,08.10.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,84000,84000,08.10.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,116,116,08.10.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2239,2239,08.10.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,08.10.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,233,233,08.10.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),213651,213651,08.10.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,305900,305900,08.10.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21132,21132,08.10.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,34683,34683,08.10.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,91,91,08.10.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,116,116,08.10.2022,=H  OST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,08.10.2022,=HOST
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),115,115,08.10.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23575,23575,08.10.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,08.10.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),56467,56467,08.10.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,08.10.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,08.10.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,08.10.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,08.10.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,08.10.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,08.10.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,08.10.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,08.10.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,08.10.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,08.10.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,176,176,08.10.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,83,83,08.10.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,81,81,08.10.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,73,73,08.10.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,08.10.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4542,4542,08.10.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,143476,143476,08.10.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,102130,102130,08.10.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,207,207,08.10.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,08.10.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,80,80,08.10.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29344,29344,08.10.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,33633,33633,08.10.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,221175,221175,08.10  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,87263,87263,08.10.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34729,34729,08.10.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90107,90107,08.10.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (16.10.2022), -Skromniy- (15.10.2022), 200383 (08.10.2022), Alex_AZM (09.10.2022), antic (08.10.2022), Astral-71 (10.10.2022), begun001 (09.10.2022), Bladislav (12.10.2022), BPAvel (15.10.2022), Burivux (08.10.2022), D@nila (10.10.2022), daniil1196 (09.10.2022), FredyCruger (09.10.2022), grigorenko (16.10.2022), Hider (09.10.2022), Hirvi (08.10.2022), leve2000 (14.10.2022), MWalker (09.10.2022), Nektoto (09.10.2022), novogren (29.10.2022), pino_chet (08.10.2022), Retep (24.11.2022), rif_r (09.10.2022), Roman795 (09.10.2022), smenalab (08.10.2022), sramotnik (09.10.2022), Step19 (22.10.2022), Tdutyb (17.10.2022), Timed (10.10.2022), ufasinol (14.10.2022), up100 (11.10.2022), Vigorous (09.10.2022), vikins (08.10.2022), Yarushin.E.A (14.10.2022), zun-zun (25.10.2022), Александр_Д (09.10.2022), Марина262626 (18.10.2022), охотник 2013 (30.10.2022), Стасн (17.10.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 07.10 по 14.10.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,61695,61695,14.10.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3017,3017,14.10.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36623,36623,14.10  .2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,14.10.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8362,8362,13.10.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14540,14540,11.10.2022,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,182406,182406,14.10.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,157166,157166,14.10.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36589,36589,14.10.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16700,16700,14.10.2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,10.10.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,06.10.2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,07.10.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2310,2310,14.10.2022,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7816,7816,14.10.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74848,74848,14.10.2022,  =HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (16.10.2022), Alain1988 (17.10.2022), Alex_AZM (15.10.2022), begun001 (15.10.2022), guesswho (21.10.2022), leve2000 (14.10.2022), Nickbis (16.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (03.11.2022), pino_chet (16.10.2022), Pitgor (17.10.2022), SergeBY (14.10.2022), tehno00 (17.10.2022), Vigorous (30.10.2022), VladisSLAW (15.10.2022), vladmitr (30.10.2022), Zelka22 (19.10.2022), zun-zun (14.11.2022), Zver27 (16.10.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 03.10-14.10

Статистика*

BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,61695,61695,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3017,3017,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36623,36623,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8362,8362,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14540,14540,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,182406,182406,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,157166,157166,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36589,36589,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16700,16700,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2310,2310,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7816,7816,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74848,74848,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (16.10.2022), Alex_AZM (15.10.2022), artem31 (16.10.2022), asj9706 (28.10.2022), bravoasu (17.10.2022), Ges (17.10.2022), levin_minsk (14.11.2022), mr.L (21.11.2022), n_ivanovv (17.10.2022), pino_chet (16.10.2022), rimma29 (17.10.2022), SergeBY (20.10.2022), Shento (30.11.2022), Trinitty (08.11.2022), Vigorous (30.10.2022), VladisSLAW (18.10.2022), zun-zun (27.12.2022), Апутита (17.10.2022), Виктор1979 (27.10.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 10.10. по 15.10.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),429004,429004,15.10.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,827203,827203,15.10.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,66361,66361,15.10.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,225383,225383,15.10.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,345271,345271,15.10.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,263041,263041,15.10.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,605162,605162,15.10.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52572,52572,15.10.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,15.10.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,397,397,15.10.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,279,279,15.10.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,254,254,15.10.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6357,6357,15.10.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,15.10.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,731765,731765,15.10.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,100714,100714,15.10.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,109721,109721,15.10.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,120902,120902,15.10.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,127018,127018,15.10.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,190626,190626,15.10.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,447575,447575,15.10.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,213597,213597,15.10.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,270647,270647,15.10.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,184527,184527,15.10.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,244691,244691,15.10.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,143105,143105,15.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,126452,126452,15.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,125913,125913,15.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,84042,84042,15.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,105232,105232,15.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,111404,111404,15.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,88682,88682,15.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,194479,194479,15.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,152172,152172,15.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,209558,209558,15.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,156429,156429,15.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,389378,389378,15.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,126927,126927,15.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,240053,240053,15.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,77995,77995,15.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,291787,291787,15.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,193215,193215,15.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,132174,132174,15.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,93636,93636,15.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,28425,28425,15.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,99812,99812,15.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,83247,83247,15.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,69127,69127,15.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,95782,95782,15.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,32646,32646,15.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,95433,95433,15.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,68027,68027,15.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,80220,80220,15.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,41828,41828,15.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,7851,7851,15.10.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,38327,38327,15.10.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,374637,374637,15.10.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1521194,1521194,15.10.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,298611,298611,15.10.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,198154,198154,15.10.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,108045,108045,15.10.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,454553,454553,15.10.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,275104,275104,15.10.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,300684,300684,15.10.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,140733,140733,15.10.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,10479,10479,15.10.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2350837,2350837,15.10.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,187559,187559,15.10.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,207589,207589,15.10.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,84056,84056,15.10.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,116,116,15.10.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2239,2239,15.10.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,15.10.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,233,233,15.10.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),213745,213745,15.10.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,306181,306181,15.10.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21132,21132,15.10.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,35081,35081,15.10.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,91,91,15.10.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,116,116,15.10.2022,=H  OST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,15.10.2022,=HOST
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),115,115,15.10.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23577,23577,15.10.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,15.10.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),56513,56513,15.10.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,15.10.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,15.10.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,15.10.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,15.10.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,15.10.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,15.10.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,15.10.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,15.10.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,15.10.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,15.10.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,176,176,15.10.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,83,83,15.10.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,81,81,15.10.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,73,73,15.10.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,15.10.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4543,4543,15.10.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,143590,143590,15.10.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,102139,102139,15.10.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,207,207,15.10.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,15.10.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,80,80,15.10.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29381,29381,15.10.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,33693,33693,15.10.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,221349,221349,15.10  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,87570,87570,15.10.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34777,34777,15.10.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90131,90131,15.10.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (16.10.2022), -Skromniy- (15.10.2022), Alex_AZM (16.10.2022), antic (15.10.2022), Astral-71 (17.10.2022), begun001 (15.10.2022), Bladislav (17.10.2022), Burivux (17.10.2022), D@nila (16.10.2022), daniil1196 (17.10.2022), Druid1977 (16.10.2022), FredyCruger (16.10.2022), grigorenko (16.10.2022), GriLlo (17.10.2022), henry723 (15.10.2022), Hider (15.10.2022), Hirvi (15.10.2022), logdog (15.10.2022), mang (15.10.2022), marcod (24.10.2022), MasterM (18.10.2022), mr.L (21.11.2022), Nektoto (17.10.2022), novogren (29.10.2022), pino_chet (16.10.2022), Retep (24.11.2022), Roman795 (15.10.2022), rtsot (17.10.2022), sramotnik (16.10.2022), Step19 (22.10.2022), Tdutyb (17.10.2022), Timed (17.10.2022), ufasinol (23.10.2022), Vigorous (16.10.2022), vikins (16.10.2022), vikost (17.10.2022), Yarushin.E.A (16.10.2022), zun-zun (14.11.2022), Александр_Д (31.10.2022), Марина262626 (18.10.2022), марк твен (16.10.2022), охотник 2013 (30.10.2022), Стасн (17.10.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 24.09 по 08.10.2022
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (16.10.2022), Alex_AZM (17.10.2022), Burivux (17.10.2022), daniil1196 (17.10.2022), marcod (24.10.2022), mr.L (21.11.2022), Nektoto (17.10.2022), pino_chet (19.10.2022), SergeBY (20.10.2022), Timed (17.10.2022), Vigorous (17.10.2022), vikost (17.10.2022), VladisSLAW (18.10.2022), марк твен (23.10.2022), охотник 2013 (30.10.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 14.10 по 21.10.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,182560,182560,22.10.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,157336,157336,22.10.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8378,8378,22.10.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,61874,61874,22.10.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74974,74974,22.10.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7828,7828,22.10.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2310,2310,22.10.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,22.10.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14545,14545,22.10.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16726,16726,22.10.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36693,36693,22.10  .2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,22.10.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3017,3017,22.10.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36677,36677,22.10.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (22.10.2022), Alain1988 (24.10.2022), Alex_AZM (22.10.2022), begun001 (23.10.2022), bsnm10 (22.10.2022), Gagaran (22.10.2022), Ges (24.10.2022), guesswho (28.10.2022), marcod (24.10.2022), mr.L (21.11.2022), Nickbis (22.10.2022), Nikols-Nikols (03.11.2022), n_ivanovv (24.10.2022), pino_chet (22.10.2022), Pitgor (24.10.2022), SergeBY (25.10.2022), tehno00 (26.10.2022), Vigorous (22.10.2022), VladisSLAW (22.10.2022), vladmitr (30.10.2022), Zelka22 (24.10.2022), Zver27 (23.10.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 17.10. по 22.10.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,143275,143275,21.10.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,127136,127136,14.10.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,448393,448393,21.10.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,213823,213823,17.10.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,732580,732580,21.10.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,184795,184795,14.10.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,271049,271049,20.10.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,245005,245005,20.10.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,121012,121012,14.10.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,109908,109908,14.10.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,190866,190866,14.10.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,143715,143715,21.10.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4544,4544,17.10.2022,=HOST
ESU,Документы СССР,52624,52624,18.10.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,606043,606043,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,20.10.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,80,80,20.10.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,207,207,20.10.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34800,34800,21.10.2022,=HOST
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),115,115,20.10.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,233,233,20.10.2022,=HOST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,20.10.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,116,116,20.10.2022,=H  OST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,73,73,20.10.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,83,83,20.10.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,20.10.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,176,176,20.10.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,81,81,20.10.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,35420,35420,20.10.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21132,21132,20.10.2022,=HOST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,20.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,100839,100839,21.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,84080,84080,21.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,69832,69832,21.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,96349,96349,21.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,32949,32949,21.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,96175,96175,21.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,68537,68537,21.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,80858,80858,21.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,42017,42017,21.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,7893,7893,21.10.2022,=HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),429569,429569,22.10.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2354314,2354314,21.10.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90147,90147,21.10.2022,=H  OST
MLAW,Москва Проф,225540,225540,21.10.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,345672,345672,21.10.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,10559,10559,19.10.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,20.10.2022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,33763,33763,20.10.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,102205,102205,21.10.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,828899,828899,21.10.2022,=HOST
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,306489,306489,21.10.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,91,91,21.10.2022,=HOST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,21.10.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,21.10.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,21.10.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),56538,56538,21.10.2022,=HO  ST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,21.10.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,21.10.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,21.10.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2240,2240,21.10.2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,87749,87749,21.10.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,116,116,21.10.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,21.10.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,20.10.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,221521,221521,21.10  .2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,21.10.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6361,6361,21.10.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,21.10.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,21.10.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,84103,84103,19.10.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,279,279,21.10.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,254,254,21.10.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,397,397,21.10.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,21.10.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23580,23580,21.10.2022,=HO  ST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),213951,213951,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,126658,126658,21.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,126132,126132,21.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,84164,84164,17.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,105353,105353,21.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,111544,111544,21.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,88801,88801,21.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,194838,194838,21.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,152394,152394,21.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,209853,209853,21.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,156596,156596,21.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,390141,390141,20.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,127107,127107,21.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,240512,240512,21.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,78105,78105,21.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,292292,292292,20.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,193517,193517,21.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,132397,132397,21.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,93778,93778,21.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,28526,28526,21.10.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,207694,207694,17.10.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,66463,66463,21.10.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,187771,187771,18.10.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,101038,101038,21.10.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,38593,38593,21.10.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1522847,1522847,21.10.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,140763,140763,21.10.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,374757,374757,21.10.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,454684,454684,21.10.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,300870,300870,21.10.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,108078,108078,21.10.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,298916,298916,21.10.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,198251,198251,21.10.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,275248,275248,21.10.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,263396,263396,22.10.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29437,29437,18.10.2  022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (20.11.2022), -Skromniy- (30.10.2022), 200383 (25.10.2022), Alex_AZM (22.10.2022), antic (23.10.2022), Astral-71 (24.10.2022), begun001 (23.10.2022), Bladislav (23.10.2022), D@nila (23.10.2022), daniil1196 (23.10.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (22.10.2022), Druid1977 (23.10.2022), grigorenko (23.10.2022), henry723 (22.10.2022), Hider (23.10.2022), Hirvi (22.10.2022), lawyer_ovr (23.10.2022), mang (22.10.2022), marcod (24.10.2022), mr.L (21.11.2022), Nektoto (23.10.2022), novogren (29.10.2022), Retep (24.11.2022), rif_r (23.10.2022), Roman795 (22.10.2022), sipulka1 (22.10.2022), smenalab (24.10.2022), sramotnik (23.10.2022), Step19 (22.10.2022), Tdutyb (23.10.2022), Timed (24.10.2022), ufasinol (23.10.2022), Vigorous (23.10.2022), vikins (22.10.2022), vikost (24.10.2022), Yarushin.E.A (25.10.2022), zun-zun (14.11.2022), Александр_Д (31.10.2022), Марина262626 (14.11.2022), марк твен (23.10.2022), охотник 2013 (30.10.2022), Стасн (25.10.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 08.10 по 22.10.2022
торрент

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,61874,61874,21.10.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3017,3017,21.10.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36693,36693,21.10  .2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,21.10.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8378,8378,20.10.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14545,14545,20.10.2022,=HOST
BELAW,Беларусь,182560,182560,21.10.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,157336,157336,21.10.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36677,36677,21.10.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16726,16726,21.10.2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,10.10.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,19.10.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2310,2310,21.10.2022,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7828,7828,21.10.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,74974,74974,21.10.2022,  =HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),429569,429569,22.10.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,225540,225540,21.10.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,345672,345672,21.10.2022,=HOST
REXP013,Архангельская область (приложение),7240,7240,21.10.2022,=HOST
REXP016,Алтайский край (приложение),24809,24809,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP021,Пензенская область (приложение),13662,13662,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP026,Тюменская область (приложение),35329,35329,20.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP037,Калужская область (приложение),15340,15340,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP044,Калининградская область (приложение),27198,27198,20.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP049,Новосибирская область (приложение),31320,31320,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP053,Удмуртская Республика (приложение),23822,23822,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP067,Тульская область (приложение),55280,55280,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP086,Ярославская область (приложение),41413,41413,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP096,Республика Коми (приложение),52650,52650,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP098,Чувашская Республика (приложение),66661,66661,22.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP123,Красноярский край (приложение),16604,16604,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP127,Орловская область (приложение),22270,22270,19.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP140,Республика Башкортостан (приложение),52668,52668,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP154,Новгородская область (приложение),25071,25071,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP169,Челябинская область (приложение),14677,14677,06.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP177,Краснодарский край (приложение),9418,9418,18.10.2022,=HOST
REXP180,Волгоградская область (приложение),23105,23105,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP181,Воронежская область (приложение),14528,14528,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP186,Ростовская область (приложение),14297,14297,20.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP188,Республика Хакасия (приложение),19297,19297,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP201,Брянская область (приложение),8853,8853,14.10.2022,=HOST
REXP206,Республика Марий Эл (приложение),8479,8479,17.10.2022,=HOST
REXP220,Липецкая область (приложение),19900,19900,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP224,Ивановская область (приложение),34160,34160,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP249,Республика Саха (Якутия) (приложение),16441,16441,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP251,Забайкальский край (приложение),30320,30320,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP265,Костромская область (приложение),11236,11236,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP273,Курганская область (приложение),19981,19981,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP314,Республика Мордовия (приложение),29510,29510,20.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP322,Астраханская область (приложение),18304,18304,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP346,Республика Дагестан (приложение),13150,13150,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP351,Псковская область (приложение),37884,37884,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP355,Республика Бурятия (приложение),31434,31434,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP358,Саратовская область (приложение),37605,37605,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP363,Республика Татарстан (приложение),78861,78861,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP368,Пермский край (приложение),40372,40372,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP404,Белгородская область (приложение),11110,11110,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP411,Иркутская область (приложение),43191,43191,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP417,Курская область (приложение),9701,9701,21.10.2022,=HOST
REXP426,Еврейская автономная область (приложение),7696,7696,21.10.2022,=HOST
REXP430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания (приложение),13836,13836,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP434,Республика Тыва (приложение),11999,11999,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP436,Тверская область (приложение),19133,19133,20.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP444,Тамбовская область (приложение),21729,21729,19.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP471,Республика Ингушетия (приложение),16971,16971,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь (приложение),41710,41710,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP904,Республика Карелия (приложение),8303,8303,21.10.2022,=HOST
REXP913,Ненецкий автономный округ (приложение),2051,2051,21.10.2022,=HOST
REXP916,Республика Алтай (приложение),13119,13119,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра (приложение),60470,60470,20.10.2022,=HOS  T
REXP971,Чеченская Республика (приложение),8954,8954,21.10.2022,=HOST
REXP977,Республика Адыгея (приложение),8173,8173,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW011,Хабаровский край,169335,169335,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW013,Архангельская область,127824,127824,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW016,Алтайский край,109139,109139,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW020,Приморский край,177271,177271,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW021,Пензенская область,175127,175127,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW026,Тюменская область,191578,191578,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW037,Калужская область,154084,154084,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW044,Калининградская область,102196,102196,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW049,Новосибирская область,155612,155612,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW053,Удмуртская Республика,141553,141553,21.10.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW058,Ангарск,20046,20046,07.10.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW067,Тульская область,120600,120600,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW071,Свердловская область,339214,339214,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW072,Владимирская область,178185,178185,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW073,Рязанская область,374928,374928,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW076,Ульяновская область,65892,65892,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW077,Ставропольский край,197547,197547,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW080,Амурская область,144663,144663,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW086,Ярославская область,135244,135244,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW087,Мурманская область,118647,118647,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW091,Томская область,167082,167082,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW095,Вологодская область,212065,212065,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW096,Республика Коми,210881,210881,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW098,Чувашская Республика,155447,155447,22.10.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW117,города Южного Кузбасса,58920,58920,20.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW123,Красноярский край,297073,297073,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW127,Орловская область,84086,84086,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW140,Республика Башкортостан,157071,157071,21.10.2022,  =HOST
RLAW148,Омская область,188449,188449,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW154,Новгородская область,102681,102681,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW169,Челябинская область,199972,199972,10.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW177,Краснодарский край,225168,225168,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW180,Волгоградская область,252859,252859,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW181,Воронежская область,111700,111700,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW186,Ростовская область,124837,124837,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW187,Нижегородская область,261706,261706,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW188,Республика Хакасия,99287,99287,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW201,Брянская область,73720,73720,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW206,Республика Марий Эл,58674,58674,19.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW210,Сахалинская область,124103,124103,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW220,Липецкая область,124674,124674,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW224,Ивановская область,171319,171319,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW240,Кировская область,196227,196227,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW248,города и районы Ульяновской области (кроме г. Ульяновска),35414,35414,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW249,Республика Саха (Якутия),91865,91865,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW251,Забайкальский край,72164,72164,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW256,Самарская область,161078,161078,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW265,Костромская область,104718,104718,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW272,Карачаево-Черкесская Республика,39677,39677,20.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW273,Курганская область,68126,68126,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW284,Кемеровская область – Кузбасс,129477,129477,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW296,Камчатский край,91415,91415,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW304,Кабардино-Балкарская Республика,94820,94820,22.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW314,Республика Мордовия,103478,103478,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW322,Астраханская область,108177,108177,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW346,Республика Дагестан,43845,43845,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW351,Псковская область,89042,89042,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW355,Республика Бурятия,76069,76069,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW358,Саратовская область,156042,156042,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW363,Республика Татарстан,168736,168736,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW368,Пермский край,172100,172100,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW376,Смоленская область,130158,130158,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW390,Оренбургская область,119341,119341,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW392,Сочи,64875,64875,20.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW393,Республика Калмыкия,51067,51067,15.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW398,Латвийская Республика,12521,12521,20.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW404,Белгородская область,89132,89132,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW411,Иркутская область,195000,195000,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW417,Курская область,104202,104202,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW426,Еврейская автономная область,77401,77401,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW429,Республика Абхазия,14484,14484,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW430,Республика Северная Осетия - Алания,26633,26633,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW434,Республика Тыва,35565,35565,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW436,Тверская область,112537,112537,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW439,Магаданская область,107318,107318,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW442,Чукотский автономный округ,29319,29319,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW444,Тамбовская область,165599,165599,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW471,Республика Ингушетия,22270,22270,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW509,Республика Крым и город Севастополь,81577,81577,22.10.2022,=HOS  T
RLAW904,Республика Карелия,78339,78339,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW906,Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ,170402,170402,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW908,города и районы Пермского края,154098,154098,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW913,Ненецкий автономный округ,53674,53674,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW916,Республика Алтай,50915,50915,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW926,Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра,265600,265600,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW971,Чеченская Республика,20371,20371,21.10.2022,=HOST
RLAW977,Республика Адыгея,83095,83095,21.10.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,263396,263396,22.10.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (20.11.2022), -Skromniy- (30.10.2022), Alex_AZM (26.10.2022), daniil1196 (01.11.2022), mang (24.10.2022), marcod (24.10.2022), mr.L (21.11.2022), pino_chet (30.10.2022), rif_r (29.10.2022), SergeBY (25.10.2022), tehno00 (08.11.2022), Timed (24.10.2022), Vigorous (24.10.2022), vikins (24.10.2022), vikost (24.10.2022), VladisSLAW (24.10.2022), охотник 2013 (30.10.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 21.10 по 28.10.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,182722,182722,28.10.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,157531,157531,28.10.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8391,8391,28.10.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,62068,62068,28.10.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,75066,75066,28.10.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7839,7839,28.10.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2310,2310,28.10.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,28.10.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14550,14550,28.10.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16769,16769,28.10.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36762,36762,28.10  .2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,28.10.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3018,3018,28.10.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36740,36740,28.10.2022,=HOST

----------

Alain1988 (31.10.2022), Alex_AZM (28.10.2022), begun001 (30.10.2022), mr.L (21.11.2022), Nikols-Nikols (03.11.2022), pino_chet (30.10.2022), Pitgor (31.10.2022), SergeBY (28.10.2022), Vigorous (29.10.2022), vladmitr (30.10.2022), Zver27 (30.10.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 24.10. по 29.10.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),430172,430172,29.10.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,830370,830370,29.10.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,66563,66563,29.10.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,225685,225685,29.10.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,346088,346088,29.10.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,263760,263760,29.10.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,606424,606424,29.10.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52665,52665,29.10.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,29.10.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,397,397,29.10.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,279,279,29.10.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,254,254,29.10.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6371,6371,29.10.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,29.10.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,733652,733652,29.10.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,101397,101397,29.10.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,110050,110050,29.10.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,121106,121106,29.10.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,127222,127222,29.10.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,191099,191099,29.10.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,449140,449140,29.10.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,214082,214082,29.10.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,271506,271506,29.10.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,185033,185033,29.10.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,245275,245275,29.10.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,143450,143450,29.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,126876,126876,29.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,126257,126257,29.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,84255,84255,29.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,105499,105499,29.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,111679,111679,29.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,88918,88918,29.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,195132,195132,29.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,152689,152689,29.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,210172,210172,29.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,156743,156743,29.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,391231,391231,29.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,127326,127326,29.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,241031,241031,29.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,78226,78226,29.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,292730,292730,29.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,193806,193806,29.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,132563,132563,29.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,93900,93900,29.10.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,28664,28664,29.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,101797,101797,29.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,84524,84524,29.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,70573,70573,29.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,97330,97330,29.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,33284,33284,29.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,97186,97186,29.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,68761,68761,29.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,81627,81627,29.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,42212,42212,29.10.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,7922,7922,29.10.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,38799,38799,29.10.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,374869,374869,29.10.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1524845,1524845,29.10.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,299134,299134,29.10.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,198324,198324,29.10.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,108106,108106,29.10.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,454780,454780,29.10.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,275392,275392,29.10.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,301040,301040,29.10.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,140977,140977,29.10.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,10639,10639,29.10.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2358890,2358890,29.10.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,187948,187948,29.10.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,207814,207814,29.10.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,84157,84157,29.10.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,116,116,29.10.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2240,2240,29.10.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,29.10.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,233,233,29.10.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),214185,214185,29.10.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,306693,306693,29.10.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21132,21132,29.10.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,35733,35733,29.10.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,91,91,29.10.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,116,116,29.10.2022,=H  OST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,29.10.2022,=HOST
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),115,115,29.10.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23602,23602,29.10.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,29.10.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),56595,56595,29.10.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,29.10.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,29.10.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,29.10.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,29.10.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,29.10.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,29.10.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,29.10.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,29.10.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,29.10.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,29.10.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,176,176,29.10.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,83,83,29.10.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,81,81,29.10.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,73,73,29.10.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,29.10.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4545,4545,29.10.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,143846,143846,29.10.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,102306,102306,29.10.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,207,207,29.10.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,29.10.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,80,80,29.10.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29462,29462,29.10.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,33835,33835,29.10.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,221842,221842,29.10  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,87946,87946,29.10.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34831,34831,29.10.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90164,90164,29.10.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (20.11.2022), -Skromniy- (30.10.2022), Alex_AZM (30.10.2022), antic (29.10.2022), Astral-71 (31.10.2022), begun001 (30.10.2022), D@nila (31.10.2022), daniil1196 (01.11.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (29.10.2022), grigorenko (30.10.2022), Hider (30.10.2022), Hirvi (29.10.2022), MasterM (01.11.2022), mr.L (21.11.2022), nekristov (02.11.2022), Nektoto (30.10.2022), noggano (12.01.2023), pino_chet (30.10.2022), Retep (24.11.2022), rif_r (30.10.2022), Roman795 (29.10.2022), sramotnik (30.10.2022), Step19 (17.11.2022), Tdutyb (29.10.2022), ufasinol (29.10.2022), utalex (30.10.2022), Vigorous (30.10.2022), vikins (29.10.2022), Yarushin.E.A (01.11.2022), zun-zun (14.11.2022), Александр_Д (31.10.2022), Марина262626 (14.11.2022), марк твен (30.10.2022), охотник 2013 (30.10.2022), Стасн (09.11.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 17.10-28.10

Статистика
*
BELAW,Беларусь,182722,182722,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,157531,157531,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8391,8391,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,62068,62068,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,75066,75066,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7839,7839,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2310,2310,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14550,14550,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16769,16769,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36762,36762,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3018,3018,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36740,36740,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (20.11.2022), Alex_AZM (30.10.2022), artem31 (31.10.2022), asj9706 (22.11.2022), begun001 (04.11.2022), bravoasu (31.10.2022), Ges (01.11.2022), levin_minsk (14.11.2022), mr.L (21.11.2022), n_ivanovv (31.10.2022), pino_chet (06.11.2022), rimma29 (31.10.2022), SergeBY (05.11.2022), Shento (30.11.2022), staravoitau (19.11.2022), Trinitty (08.11.2022), Vigorous (30.10.2022), VladisSLAW (01.11.2022), Апутита (31.10.2022), Виктор1979 (16.11.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Ежемесячное обновление основных федеральных баз с 03.10.2022 по 29.10.2022
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 03.10.2022 по 29.10.2022
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 03.10.2022 по 29.10.2022
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (20.11.2022), -Skromniy- (05.11.2022), aes0nne (22.11.2022), Alems31 (18.11.2022), Alex_AZM (30.10.2022), Astral-71 (31.10.2022), begun001 (04.11.2022), Bladislav (04.11.2022), daniil1196 (05.11.2022), gromovoy62 (05.01.2023), henry723 (04.11.2022), Hirvi (06.11.2022), kiberlepila (29.11.2022), koland (18.11.2022), lexxya (03.11.2022), lr_ (30.10.2022), mang (01.11.2022), mr.L (21.11.2022), nekristov (02.11.2022), noggano (11.01.2023), pino_chet (06.11.2022), ProfUser (04.11.2022), Retep (24.11.2022), rtsot (30.10.2022), ryuugan (31.10.2022), Ser-Antares (29.11.2022), SergeBY (05.11.2022), Shono123 (23.11.2022), staravoitau (19.11.2022), Step9 (31.10.2022), swhost (05.11.2022), S_A_G_E_ (28.11.2022), ufasinol (03.11.2022), Vigorous (31.10.2022), vikins (30.10.2022), vikost (31.10.2022), VladisSLAW (01.11.2022), YanisDSP (13.11.2022), ДенисТ (07.12.2022), Иван689 (07.11.2022), Марина262626 (14.11.2022), охотник 2013 (13.11.2022), Тимур1986 (21.11.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 28.10 по 04.11.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,182864,182864,04.11.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,157760,157760,04.11.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8405,8405,04.11.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,62346,62346,04.11.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,75177,75177,04.11.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7850,7850,04.11.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2310,2310,04.11.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,04.11.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14553,14553,04.11.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16808,16808,04.11.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36815,36815,04.11  .2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,04.11.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3018,3018,04.11.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36753,36753,04.11.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (20.11.2022), Alain1988 (07.11.2022), Alex_AZM (05.11.2022), artem31 (07.11.2022), Astral-71 (07.11.2022), begun001 (04.11.2022), bsnm10 (06.11.2022), Ges (08.11.2022), guesswho (28.11.2022), mr.L (21.11.2022), Nikols-Nikols (24.11.2022), pino_chet (06.11.2022), Pitgor (08.11.2022), SergeBY (05.11.2022), staravoitau (19.11.2022), tehno00 (08.11.2022), Vigorous (05.11.2022), VladisSLAW (05.11.2022), vladmitr (14.11.2022), Zelka22 (09.11.2022), Zver27 (07.11.2022), Апутита (09.11.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 31.10 по 05.11.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),430608,430608,05.11.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,831465,831465,05.11.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,66638,66638,05.11.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,225890,225890,05.11.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,346458,346458,05.11.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,264099,264099,05.11.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,606803,606803,05.11.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52696,52696,05.11.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,05.11.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,397,397,05.11.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,279,279,05.11.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,254,254,05.11.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6379,6379,05.11.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1242,1242,05.11.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,734642,734642,05.11.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,101661,101661,05.11.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,110208,110208,05.11.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,121218,121218,05.11.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,127319,127319,05.11.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,191317,191317,05.11.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,449956,449956,05.11.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,214332,214332,05.11.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,271865,271865,05.11.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,185282,185282,05.11.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,245518,245518,05.11.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,143590,143590,05.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,127045,127045,05.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,126449,126449,05.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,84361,84361,05.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,105614,105614,05.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,111750,111750,05.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,88995,88995,05.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,195479,195479,05.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,152862,152862,05.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,210473,210473,05.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,156853,156853,05.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,391960,391960,05.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,127457,127457,05.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,241278,241278,05.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,78357,78357,05.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,293097,293097,05.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,194084,194084,05.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,132711,132711,05.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,94035,94035,05.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,28765,28765,05.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,102253,102253,05.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,85369,85369,05.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,70864,70864,05.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,98146,98146,05.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,33458,33458,05.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,97595,97595,05.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,69476,69476,05.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,82040,82040,05.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,42385,42385,05.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,7946,7946,05.11.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,38978,38978,05.11.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,375000,375000,05.11.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1526390,1526390,05.11.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,299311,299311,05.11.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,198465,198465,05.11.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,108138,108138,05.11.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,454854,454854,05.11.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,275582,275582,05.11.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,301125,301125,05.11.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,141009,141009,05.11.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,10719,10719,05.11.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2362016,2362016,05.11.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,188050,188050,05.11.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,207932,207932,05.11.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,84197,84197,05.11.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,116,116,05.11.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2240,2240,05.11.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,05.11.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,233,233,05.11.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),214283,214283,05.11.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,306862,306862,05.11.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21132,21132,05.11.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,35974,35974,05.11.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,91,91,05.11.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,116,116,05.11.2022,=H  OST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,05.11.2022,=HOST
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),115,115,05.11.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23615,23615,05.11.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,05.11.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),56713,56713,05.11.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,05.11.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,05.11.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,05.11.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,05.11.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,05.11.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,05.11.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,05.11.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,05.11.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,05.11.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,05.11.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,176,176,05.11.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,83,83,05.11.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,81,81,05.11.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,73,73,05.11.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,05.11.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4546,4546,05.11.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,143967,143967,05.11.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,102430,102430,05.11.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,207,207,05.11.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,05.11.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,80,80,05.11.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29488,29488,05.11.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,33890,33890,05.11.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,222045,222045,05.11  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,88096,88096,05.11.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34876,34876,05.11.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90179,90179,05.11.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (20.11.2022), -Skromniy- (13.11.2022), aes0nne (22.11.2022), Alex_AZM (05.11.2022), antic (07.11.2022), Astral-71 (07.11.2022), begun001 (06.11.2022), Bladislav (08.11.2022), D@nila (06.11.2022), daniil1196 (09.11.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (05.11.2022), grigorenko (18.11.2022), henry723 (06.11.2022), Hider (05.11.2022), Hirvi (06.11.2022), koland (18.11.2022), lr_ (22.11.2022), mang (05.11.2022), mr.L (21.11.2022), Nektoto (07.11.2022), noggano (11.01.2023), pino_chet (06.11.2022), privetpavlo (15.11.2022), rif_r (06.11.2022), Roman795 (06.11.2022), Shono123 (23.11.2022), Smoke74 (05.11.2022), sramotnik (05.11.2022), staravoitau (19.11.2022), Step19 (17.11.2022), Tdutyb (14.11.2022), ufasinol (05.11.2022), Vigorous (06.11.2022), vikins (05.11.2022), vikost (11.11.2022), YanisDSP (13.11.2022), Yarushin.E.A (15.11.2022), zun-zun (14.11.2022), Александр_Д (27.11.2022), Марина262626 (14.11.2022), марк твен (06.11.2022), охотник 2013 (13.11.2022), Стасн (09.11.2022), Тимур1986 (21.11.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 22.10 по 05.11.2022
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (20.11.2022), Alex_AZM (06.11.2022), begun001 (11.11.2022), daniil1196 (09.11.2022), lr_ (22.11.2022), mang (09.11.2022), pino_chet (13.11.2022), privetpavlo (15.11.2022), rif_r (13.11.2022), Ser-Antares (29.11.2022), SergeBY (11.11.2022), staravoitau (19.11.2022), vikins (06.11.2022), vikost (11.11.2022), VladisSLAW (07.11.2022), охотник 2013 (13.11.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 04.11 по 11.11.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,182997,182997,11.11.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,157890,157890,11.11.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8408,8408,11.11.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,62546,62546,11.11.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,75283,75283,11.11.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7861,7861,11.11.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2310,2310,11.11.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,11.11.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14554,14554,11.11.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16824,16824,11.11.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36872,36872,11.11  .2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,11.11.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3021,3021,11.11.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36757,36757,11.11.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (20.11.2022), Alain1988 (14.11.2022), Alex_AZM (12.11.2022), artem31 (13.11.2022), begun001 (11.11.2022), bsnm10 (12.11.2022), D@nila (19.11.2022), guesswho (28.11.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), Nikols-Nikols (24.11.2022), pino_chet (13.11.2022), Pitgor (14.11.2022), privetpavlo (15.11.2022), SergeBY (11.11.2022), staravoitau (19.11.2022), Trinitty (12.11.2022), VladisSLAW (11.11.2022), vladmitr (14.11.2022), Zelka22 (15.11.2022), Zver27 (20.11.2022), Апутита (14.11.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 07.11. по 12.11.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),431133,431133,12.11.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,832727,832727,12.11.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,66740,66740,12.11.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,226196,226196,12.11.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,346895,346895,12.11.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,264447,264447,12.11.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,607257,607257,12.11.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52720,52720,12.11.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,12.11.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,397,397,12.11.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,290,290,12.11.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,254,254,12.11.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6384,6384,12.11.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1243,1243,12.11.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,735646,735646,12.11.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,102039,102039,12.11.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,110340,110340,12.11.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,121334,121334,12.11.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,127404,127404,12.11.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,191474,191474,12.11.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,451021,451021,12.11.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,214540,214540,12.11.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,272141,272141,12.11.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,185491,185491,12.11.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,245770,245770,12.11.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,143762,143762,12.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,127266,127266,12.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,126629,126629,12.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,84469,84469,12.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,105659,105659,12.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,111881,111881,12.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,89131,89131,12.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,195760,195760,12.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,153023,153023,12.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,210818,210818,12.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,157048,157048,12.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,392742,392742,12.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,127615,127615,12.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,241667,241667,12.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,78501,78501,12.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,293527,293527,12.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,194416,194416,12.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,132913,132913,12.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,94212,94212,12.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,28877,28877,12.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,102833,102833,12.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,86015,86015,12.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,71385,71385,12.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,98967,98967,12.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,33716,33716,12.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,98228,98228,12.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,70125,70125,12.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,82930,82930,12.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,42653,42653,12.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,7986,7986,12.11.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,39182,39182,12.11.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,375112,375112,12.11.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1527918,1527918,12.11.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,299567,299567,12.11.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,198607,198607,12.11.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,108185,108185,12.11.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,454957,454957,12.11.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,275698,275698,12.11.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,301202,301202,12.11.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,141108,141108,12.11.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,10799,10799,12.11.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2365489,2365489,12.11.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,188162,188162,12.11.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,208050,208050,12.11.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,84309,84309,12.11.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,116,116,12.11.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2240,2240,12.11.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,12.11.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,233,233,12.11.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),214413,214413,12.11.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,307187,307187,12.11.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21132,21132,12.11.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,36294,36294,12.11.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,91,91,12.11.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,116,116,12.11.2022,=H  OST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,12.11.2022,=HOST
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),115,115,12.11.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23650,23650,12.11.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,12.11.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),56776,56776,12.11.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,12.11.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,12.11.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,12.11.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,12.11.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,12.11.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,12.11.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,12.11.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,12.11.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,12.11.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,12.11.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,176,176,12.11.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,83,83,12.11.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,81,81,12.11.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,73,73,12.11.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,12.11.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4547,4547,12.11.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,144112,144112,12.11.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,102497,102497,12.11.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,208,208,12.11.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,12.11.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,80,80,12.11.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29508,29508,12.11.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,33931,33931,12.11.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,222268,222268,12.11  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,88256,88256,12.11.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34915,34915,12.11.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90186,90186,12.11.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (20.11.2022), -Skromniy- (13.11.2022), aes0nne (22.11.2022), Alex_AZM (12.11.2022), antic (14.11.2022), Astral-71 (14.11.2022), begun001 (13.11.2022), Bladislav (12.11.2022), D@nila (19.11.2022), daniil1196 (13.11.2022), grigorenko (18.11.2022), henry723 (12.11.2022), Hider (13.11.2022), Hirvi (12.11.2022), hudoiii (20.11.2022), koland (18.11.2022), lr_ (22.11.2022), mang (13.11.2022), mokh (13.11.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), Nektoto (14.11.2022), noggano (11.01.2023), pino_chet (13.11.2022), privetpavlo (15.11.2022), Retep (24.11.2022), rif_r (13.11.2022), Roman795 (12.11.2022), SavageBambr (12.11.2022), Shono123 (23.11.2022), sramotnik (12.11.2022), staravoitau (19.11.2022), Step19 (29.11.2022), Tdutyb (14.11.2022), Timed (14.11.2022), ufasinol (15.11.2022), Vigorous (12.11.2022), vikins (13.11.2022), vikost (13.11.2022), YanisDSP (13.11.2022), Yarushin.E.A (15.11.2022), zun-zun (14.11.2022), Марина262626 (14.11.2022), охотник 2013 (13.11.2022), Стасн (16.11.2022), Тимур1986 (21.11.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 31.10-11.11

Статистика
*
BELAW,Беларусь,182997,182997,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,157890,157890,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8408,8408,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,62546,62546,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,75283,75283,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7861,7861,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2310,2310,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14554,14554,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16824,16824,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36872,36872,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3021,3021,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36757,36757,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (20.11.2022), Alex_AZM (13.11.2022), artem31 (03.01.2023), asj9706 (22.11.2022), begun001 (14.11.2022), bravoasu (14.11.2022), Ges (14.11.2022), levin_minsk (14.11.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), n_ivanovv (14.11.2022), rimma29 (17.11.2022), SergeBY (13.11.2022), SerNikAnt (18.11.2022), Shento (30.11.2022), staravoitau (19.11.2022), Vigorous (14.11.2022), VladisSLAW (19.11.2022), Виктор1979 (16.11.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 11.11 по 18.11.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,183183,183183,18.11.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,158025,158025,18.11.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8429,8429,18.11.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,62737,62737,18.11.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,75355,75355,18.11.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7866,7866,18.11.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2310,2310,18.11.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,18.11.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14560,14560,18.11.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16854,16854,18.11.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36926,36926,18.11  .2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,18.11.2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,18.11.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,18.11.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3024,3024,18.11.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36766,36766,18.11.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (20.11.2022), Alain1988 (21.11.2022), Alex_AZM (19.11.2022), antimus007 (21.11.2022), artem31 (03.01.2023), begun001 (19.11.2022), bsnm10 (19.11.2022), Ges (23.11.2022), guesswho (28.11.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), Nikols-Nikols (24.11.2022), Pitgor (21.11.2022), SergeBY (20.11.2022), staravoitau (19.11.2022), ufasinol (19.11.2022), VladisSLAW (19.11.2022), Zelka22 (22.11.2022), Zver27 (20.11.2022), Апутита (21.11.2022), Тимур1986 (21.11.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 14.11. по 19.11.2022
Скачать
Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,143899,143899,18.11.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,127528,127528,11.11.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,451947,451947,18.11.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,214768,214768,11.11.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,736602,736602,18.11.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,185699,185699,11.11.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,272555,272555,17.11.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,245993,245993,17.11.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,121436,121436,11.11.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,110552,110552,11.11.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,191669,191669,11.11.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,144258,144258,18.11.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4548,4548,15.11.2022,=HOST
ESU,Документы СССР,52739,52739,16.11.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,607860,607860,18.11.2022,=HOS  T
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,17.11.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,80,80,17.11.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,208,208,17.11.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,34989,34989,18.11.2022,=HOST
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),115,115,17.11.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,233,233,17.11.2022,=HOST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,17.11.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,116,116,17.11.2022,=H  OST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,73,73,17.11.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,83,83,17.11.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,17.11.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,176,176,17.11.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,81,81,17.11.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,36709,36709,17.11.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21132,21132,18.11.2022,=HOST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,17.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,103562,103562,18.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,86589,86589,18.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,71959,71959,18.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,100081,100081,18.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,33841,33841,18.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,99062,99062,18.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,70929,70929,18.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,83652,83652,18.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,42906,42906,18.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,8029,8029,18.11.2022,=HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),431702,431702,19.11.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2368868,2368868,18.11.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90193,90193,18.11.2022,=H  OST
MLAW,Москва Проф,226478,226478,18.11.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,347279,347279,18.11.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,10879,10879,16.11.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,17.11.2022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,33985,33985,17.11.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,102623,102623,18.11.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,833754,833754,18.11.2022,=HOST
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,307463,307463,18.11.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,91,91,18.11.2022,=HOST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,18.11.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,18.11.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,18.11.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),56877,56877,18.11.2022,=HO  ST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,18.11.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,18.11.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,18.11.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2240,2240,18.11.2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,88561,88561,18.11.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,116,116,18.11.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,18.11.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,17.11.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,222482,222482,18.11  .2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1243,1243,18.11.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6389,6389,18.11.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,18.11.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,18.11.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,84361,84361,15.11.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,290,290,18.11.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,254,254,18.11.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,397,397,18.11.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,18.11.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23663,23663,18.11.2022,=HO  ST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),214521,214521,18.11.2022,=HOS  T
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,127456,127456,18.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,126789,126789,18.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,84580,84580,14.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,105932,105932,18.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,112026,112026,18.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,89257,89257,18.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,196190,196190,18.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,153265,153265,18.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,211194,211194,18.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,157148,157148,18.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,393255,393255,16.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,127769,127769,18.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,242069,242069,18.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,78604,78604,18.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,293943,293943,17.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,194688,194688,18.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,133098,133098,18.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,94347,94347,18.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,28974,28974,18.11.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,208157,208157,14.11.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,66852,66852,18.11.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,188374,188374,14.11.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,102323,102323,18.11.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,39433,39433,18.11.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1529122,1529122,18.11.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,141134,141134,18.11.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,375229,375229,18.11.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,455034,455034,18.11.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,301317,301317,18.11.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,108411,108411,18.11.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,299849,299849,18.11.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,198675,198675,18.11.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,275812,275812,18.11.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,264784,264784,19.11.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29538,29538,15.11.2  022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (20.11.2022), -Skromniy- (27.11.2022), 200383 (20.11.2022), aes0nne (22.11.2022), Alex_AZM (20.11.2022), antic (20.11.2022), antimus007 (21.11.2022), Astral-71 (21.11.2022), begun001 (20.11.2022), Bladislav (20.11.2022), D@nila (20.11.2022), daniil1196 (20.11.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (19.11.2022), dydyborya (30.11.2022), FredyCruger (20.11.2022), gaga515 (08.12.2022), grigorenko (20.11.2022), henry723 (19.11.2022), Hider (20.11.2022), Hirvi (19.11.2022), lemm226 (19.11.2022), lexeika (22.11.2022), lr_ (22.11.2022), menart (04.12.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), Nektoto (21.11.2022), noggano (11.01.2023), pino_chet (20.11.2022), Retep (24.11.2022), rif_r (20.11.2022), rtsot (21.11.2022), russe12345 (26.11.2022), SavageBambr (20.11.2022), sergiora (26.11.2022), sramotnik (19.11.2022), Stainlesska (22.11.2022), Step19 (29.11.2022), Tdutyb (23.11.2022), Timed (21.11.2022), ufasinol (19.11.2022), up100 (21.11.2022), Vigorous (20.11.2022), vikins (19.11.2022), vikost (19.11.2022), Walter62 (23.11.2022), werwolf79 (21.11.2022), Александр_Д (27.11.2022), Марина262626 (21.12.2022), охотник 2013 (22.11.2022), Стасн (05.12.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 05.11 по 19.11.2022
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (30.11.2022), -Skromniy- (27.11.2022), Alex_AZM (21.11.2022), antimus007 (21.11.2022), ArtDes (01.12.2022), chuk2010 (27.11.2022), daniil1196 (27.11.2022), Druid1977 (27.11.2022), dydyborya (30.11.2022), Kasia2 (04.12.2022), lr_ (22.11.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), noggano (02.12.2022), pino_chet (21.11.2022), rikner (24.12.2022), Sandman666 (30.11.2022), Ser-Antares (29.11.2022), SergeBY (25.11.2022), Stainlesska (22.11.2022), Vigorous (21.11.2022), VladisSLAW (21.11.2022), Walter62 (23.11.2022), yuri_iw (24.11.2022), zsicom (01.12.2022), ёпт (29.11.2022), охотник 2013 (22.11.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 18.11 по 25.11.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,183393,183393,25.11.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,158231,158231,25.11.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8437,8437,25.11.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,62886,62886,25.11.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,75437,75437,25.11.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7871,7871,25.11.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2310,2310,25.11.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,25.11.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14566,14566,25.11.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16882,16882,25.11.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36987,36987,25.11  .2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,25.11.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,25.11.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3024,3024,25.11.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36769,36769,25.11.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (30.11.2022), Alain1988 (28.11.2022), Alex_AZM (27.11.2022), begun001 (25.11.2022), Bladislav (16.12.2022), bsnm10 (27.11.2022), Ges (30.11.2022), guesswho (05.12.2022), ivashko (28.11.2022), Kasia2 (04.12.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), Nikols-Nikols (13.12.2022), noggano (02.12.2022), n_ivanovv (28.11.2022), Pitgor (28.11.2022), rikner (24.12.2022), SergeBY (25.11.2022), sng34 (26.11.2022), Stainlesska (26.11.2022), Vigorous (26.11.2022), vitbor12 (30.11.2022), VladisSLAW (25.11.2022), Zelka22 (28.11.2022), Апутита (28.11.2022), ёпт (29.11.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 21.11. по 26.11.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,144023,144023,25.11.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,127643,127643,18.11.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,452940,452940,25.11.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,214934,214934,18.11.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,737570,737570,25.11.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,185881,185881,18.11.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,272916,272916,24.11.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,246239,246239,24.11.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,121512,121512,18.11.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,110752,110752,18.11.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,191869,191869,18.11.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,144387,144387,25.11.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4549,4549,21.11.2022,=HOST
ESU,Документы СССР,52759,52759,22.11.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,608383,608383,25.11.2022,=HOS  T
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,24.11.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,80,80,24.11.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,209,209,24.11.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,35039,35039,25.11.2022,=HOST
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),115,115,24.11.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,233,233,24.11.2022,=HOST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,24.11.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,116,116,24.11.2022,=H  OST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,73,73,24.11.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,83,83,24.11.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,24.11.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,176,176,24.11.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,81,81,24.11.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,37136,37136,24.11.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21132,21132,24.11.2022,=HOST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,24.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,104457,104457,25.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,86767,86767,25.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,72715,72715,25.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,101055,101055,25.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,34351,34351,25.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,99696,99696,25.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,71253,71253,25.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,84139,84139,25.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,43231,43231,25.11.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,8081,8081,25.11.2022,=HOST
LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),432412,432412,26.11.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2373730,2373730,25.11.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90201,90201,25.11.2022,=H  OST
MLAW,Москва Проф,227114,227114,25.11.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,347674,347674,25.11.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,10959,10959,23.11.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,24.11.2022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,34038,34038,23.11.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,102629,102629,25.11.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,834306,834306,25.11.2022,=HOST
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,307659,307659,25.11.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,91,91,25.11.2022,=HOST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,25.11.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,25.11.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,25.11.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),56958,56958,25.11.2022,=HO  ST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,25.11.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,25.11.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,25.11.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2240,2240,25.11.2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,88792,88792,25.11.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,116,116,25.11.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,25.11.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,24.11.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,222760,222760,25.11  .2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1243,1243,25.11.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6390,6390,25.11.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,25.11.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,25.11.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,84417,84417,22.11.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,290,290,25.11.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,254,254,25.11.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,397,397,25.11.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,25.11.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23675,23675,25.11.2022,=HO  ST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),214665,214665,25.11.2022,=HOS  T
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,127591,127591,25.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,126936,126936,25.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,84745,84745,21.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,106132,106132,25.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,112151,112151,25.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,89378,89378,25.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,196520,196520,25.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,153571,153571,25.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,211467,211467,25.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,157340,157340,25.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,393792,393792,23.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,127990,127990,25.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,242498,242498,25.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,78715,78715,25.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,294347,294347,24.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,195010,195010,25.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,133266,133266,25.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,94510,94510,25.11.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,29050,29050,25.11.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,208312,208312,21.11.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,66950,66950,25.11.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,188682,188682,21.11.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,102572,102572,25.11.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,39650,39650,25.11.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1531340,1531340,25.11.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,141162,141162,25.11.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,375361,375361,25.11.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,455138,455138,25.11.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,301423,301423,25.11.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,108501,108501,25.11.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,300275,300275,25.11.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,198764,198764,25.11.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,275971,275971,25.11.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,265181,265181,26.11.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29565,29565,22.11.2  022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (30.11.2022), Alex_AZM (27.11.2022), alex_zool (29.11.2022), antic (26.11.2022), Arif05 (28.11.2022), ArtDes (30.11.2022), Astral-71 (28.11.2022), Bladislav (27.11.2022), chuk2010 (27.11.2022), D@nila (28.11.2022), daniil1196 (27.11.2022), Djoni2008 (03.12.2022), Drama Queen (27.11.2022), Druid1977 (27.11.2022), dydyborya (30.11.2022), evgen040 (27.11.2022), foxic2020 (01.12.2022), FredyCruger (27.11.2022), gestor2006 (10.12.2022), grigorenko (03.12.2022), henry723 (26.11.2022), Hider (26.11.2022), Hirvi (26.11.2022), ivashko (28.11.2022), kolite (04.12.2022), lemm226 (04.12.2022), lr_ (28.11.2022), mang (26.11.2022), massolution (02.12.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), mvv666 (27.11.2022), MWalker (26.11.2022), Nektoto (28.11.2022), nexoo (05.12.2022), noggano (02.12.2022), oreke (27.11.2022), pino_chet (26.11.2022), prokaznik (08.12.2022), Retep (09.01.2023), rif_r (27.11.2022), rnf70 (30.11.2022), Roman795 (27.11.2022), russe12345 (26.11.2022), ryuugan (27.11.2022), Sandman666 (30.11.2022), SavageBambr (26.11.2022), sergiora (26.11.2022), Shono123 (24.12.2022), Smoke74 (27.11.2022), sng34 (26.11.2022), sramotnik (26.11.2022), Stainlesska (26.11.2022), Step19 (29.11.2022), t0ma (27.11.2022), Tdutyb (05.12.2022), termodetal (26.11.2022), Timed (28.11.2022), ufasinol (26.11.2022), v072 (28.11.2022), Vasiliskin001 (26.11.2022), Vigorous (27.11.2022), vikins (30.11.2022), werwolf79 (28.11.2022), Yarushin.E.A (28.11.2022), yuri_iw (27.11.2022), zsicom (03.12.2022), Александр_Д (27.11.2022), Горыныч71 (26.11.2022), ёпт (29.11.2022), Марина262626 (21.12.2022), охотник 2013 (27.11.2022), Стасн (05.12.2022), человечек (09.12.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 14.11-25.11

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,183393,183393,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,158231,158231,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8437,8437,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,62886,62886,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,75437,75437,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7871,7871,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2310,2310,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14566,14566,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16882,16882,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,36987,36987,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3024,3024,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36769,36769,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (30.11.2022), Alex_AZM (02.12.2022), artem31 (03.01.2023), asj9706 (14.12.2022), begun001 (05.12.2022), bravoasu (29.11.2022), foxic2020 (01.12.2022), Ges (30.11.2022), Kasia2 (04.12.2022), lemm226 (04.12.2022), levin_minsk (06.12.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), noggano (02.12.2022), n_ivanovv (01.12.2022), pino_chet (05.12.2022), rikner (24.12.2022), rimma29 (30.11.2022), SergeBY (01.12.2022), Shento (30.11.2022), Vigorous (29.11.2022), vitbor12 (30.11.2022), VladisSLAW (29.11.2022), zsicom (01.12.2022), Виктор1979 (15.12.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 25.11 по 02.12.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,183574,183574,02.12.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,158436,158436,02.12.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8447,8447,02.12.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,63169,63169,02.12.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,75540,75540,02.12.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7880,7880,02.12.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2310,2310,02.12.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,02.12.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14570,14570,02.12.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16944,16944,02.12.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,37052,37052,02.12  .2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,02.12.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3024,3024,02.12.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36769,36769,02.12.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.01.2023), Alain1988 (05.12.2022), Alex_AZM (02.12.2022), artem31 (03.01.2023), begun001 (02.12.2022), bsnm10 (04.12.2022), foxic2020 (03.12.2022), Ges (05.12.2022), guesswho (05.12.2022), Kasia2 (04.12.2022), lemm226 (04.12.2022), mokh (04.12.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), Nikols-Nikols (13.12.2022), pino_chet (05.12.2022), Pitgor (05.12.2022), rikner (24.12.2022), SergeBY (02.12.2022), Shono123 (24.12.2022), Vigorous (02.12.2022), VladisSLAW (02.12.2022), Апутита (05.12.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 28.11. по 03.12.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),433156,433156,03.12.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,835952,835952,03.12.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,67065,67065,03.12.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,227627,227627,03.12.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,348133,348133,03.12.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,265550,265550,03.12.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,608833,608833,03.12.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52780,52780,03.12.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,03.12.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,397,397,03.12.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,290,290,03.12.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,254,254,03.12.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6400,6400,03.12.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1243,1243,03.12.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,738583,738583,03.12.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,102894,102894,03.12.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,110914,110914,03.12.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,121602,121602,03.12.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,127765,127765,03.12.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,192078,192078,03.12.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,453861,453861,03.12.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,215163,215163,03.12.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,273281,273281,03.12.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,186152,186152,03.12.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,246466,246466,03.12.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,144185,144185,03.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,127720,127720,03.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,127130,127130,03.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,84900,84900,03.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,106309,106309,03.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,112267,112267,03.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,89516,89516,03.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,196790,196790,03.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,153796,153796,03.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,211792,211792,03.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,157527,157527,03.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,394417,394417,03.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,128187,128187,03.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,242746,242746,03.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,78858,78858,03.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,294812,294812,03.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,195286,195286,03.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,133461,133461,03.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,94688,94688,03.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,29172,29172,03.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,105424,105424,03.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,87700,87700,03.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,73256,73256,03.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,101893,101893,03.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,34677,34677,03.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,100283,100283,03.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,71897,71897,03.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,84856,84856,03.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,43611,43611,03.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,8108,8108,03.12.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,39826,39826,03.12.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,375494,375494,03.12.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1533067,1533067,03.12.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,300695,300695,03.12.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,198847,198847,03.12.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,108651,108651,03.12.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,455212,455212,03.12.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,276096,276096,03.12.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,301491,301491,03.12.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,141197,141197,03.12.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,11039,11039,03.12.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2377501,2377501,03.12.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,188952,188952,03.12.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,208429,208429,03.12.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,84490,84490,03.12.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,117,117,03.12.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2240,2240,03.12.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,03.12.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,233,233,03.12.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),214822,214822,03.12.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,308020,308020,03.12.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21132,21132,03.12.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,37521,37521,03.12.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,92,92,03.12.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,116,116,03.12.2022,=H  OST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,03.12.2022,=HOST
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),115,115,03.12.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23707,23707,03.12.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,03.12.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),57043,57043,03.12.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,03.12.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,03.12.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,03.12.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,03.12.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,03.12.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,03.12.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,03.12.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,03.12.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,03.12.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,03.12.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,176,176,03.12.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,83,83,03.12.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,81,81,03.12.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,73,73,03.12.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,03.12.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4550,4550,03.12.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,144493,144493,03.12.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,102648,102648,03.12.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,210,210,03.12.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,03.12.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,80,80,03.12.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29588,29588,03.12.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,34092,34092,03.12.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,223000,223000,03.12  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,88990,88990,03.12.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,35083,35083,03.12.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90206,90206,03.12.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.01.2023), -Skromniy- (04.12.2022), AlexAlll (03.12.2022), Alex_AZM (03.12.2022), alex_zool (03.12.2022), antic (04.12.2022), Astral-71 (05.12.2022), begun001 (05.12.2022), Bladislav (16.12.2022), chuk2010 (03.12.2022), D@nila (05.12.2022), daniil1196 (06.12.2022), Djoni2008 (03.12.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (04.12.2022), Drama Queen (03.12.2022), foxic2020 (04.12.2022), Freeboy007 (04.12.2022), gestor2006 (10.12.2022), grigorenko (03.12.2022), henry723 (03.12.2022), Hider (04.12.2022), Hirvi (03.12.2022), ivashko (05.12.2022), Kasia2 (04.12.2022), kogg (04.12.2022), kolite (04.12.2022), lemm226 (04.12.2022), lr_ (21.12.2022), mang (03.12.2022), marcod (05.12.2022), Mihail457 (04.12.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), Nektoto (05.12.2022), noggano (11.01.2023), pino_chet (05.12.2022), prokaznik (08.12.2022), Retep (09.01.2023), rif_r (04.12.2022), Roman795 (03.12.2022), Ser-Antares (04.12.2022), Shono123 (24.12.2022), shvetc.is (03.12.2022), smenalab (04.12.2022), sng34 (04.12.2022), sramotnik (03.12.2022), Step19 (13.12.2022), syamvlad (04.12.2022), Tdutyb (05.12.2022), termodetal (03.12.2022), TIMPA (11.12.2022), Ti_monster (03.12.2022), ufasinol (03.12.2022), Vigorous (03.12.2022), vikins (03.12.2022), vikost (03.12.2022), vlad3098 (03.12.2022), werwolf79 (06.12.2022), Yarushin.E.A (04.12.2022), Илья999 (03.12.2022), Марина262626 (21.12.2022), охотник 2013 (03.12.2022), Роберт2010 (11.12.2022), Стасн (05.12.2022), человечек (09.12.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Ежемесячное обновление основных федеральных баз с 31.10.2022 по 03.12.2022
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 31.10.2022 по 03.12.2022
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 31.10.2022 по 03.12.2022
торрент

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 19.11 по 03.12.2022
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (05.01.2023), -Skromniy- (10.12.2022), Alex_AZM (10.12.2022), Andreiyarh (10.12.2022), artem31 (03.01.2023), begun001 (05.12.2022), BPAvel (05.12.2022), chuk2010 (06.12.2022), d-q10 (06.12.2022), dadu001 (17.12.2022), daniil1196 (06.12.2022), Djoni2008 (09.12.2022), foxic2020 (07.12.2022), Hirvi (10.12.2022), ivashko (05.12.2022), k0s (06.12.2022), kogg (05.12.2022), kolite (06.12.2022), Laerton (08.12.2022), lemm226 (04.12.2022), lr_ (21.12.2022), manager58 (06.12.2022), marcod (05.12.2022), menart (04.12.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), MWalker (07.12.2022), noggano (11.01.2023), pino_chet (05.12.2022), Retep (09.01.2023), rikner (24.12.2022), Roman795 (10.12.2022), ryuugan (04.12.2022), Ser-Antares (04.12.2022), sergiora (04.12.2022), sipulka1 (10.12.2022), sng34 (04.12.2022), Stainlesska (05.12.2022), Step9 (11.01.2023), swhost (04.12.2022), Ti_monster (09.12.2022), Vigorous (04.12.2022), vikins (04.12.2022), VladisSLAW (05.12.2022), zun-zun (27.12.2022), ДенисТ (07.12.2022), Иван689 (05.12.2022), Стрелок (05.12.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 02.12 по 09.12.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,183733,183733,09.12.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,158675,158675,09.12.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8463,8463,09.12.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,63337,63337,09.12.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,75616,75616,09.12.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7887,7887,09.12.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2311,2311,09.12.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,09.12.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14572,14572,09.12.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16977,16977,09.12.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,37134,37134,09.12  .2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,09.12.2022,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,09.12.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,09.12.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3026,3026,09.12.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36815,36815,09.12.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.01.2023), Alain1988 (12.12.2022), Alex_AZM (10.12.2022), artem31 (03.01.2023), begun001 (09.12.2022), bsnm10 (11.12.2022), dadu001 (17.12.2022), Djoni2008 (10.12.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (10.12.2022), guesswho (12.12.2022), manager58 (11.12.2022), mokh (11.12.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), Nikols-Nikols (13.12.2022), pino_chet (11.12.2022), Pitgor (12.12.2022), rikner (24.12.2022), sipulka1 (10.12.2022), Vigorous (09.12.2022), VladisSLAW (10.12.2022), Zver27 (11.12.2022), Илья999 (10.12.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 05.12. по 10.12.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),433838,433838,10.12.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,837171,837171,10.12.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,67156,67156,10.12.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,227968,227968,10.12.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,348630,348630,10.12.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,265958,265958,10.12.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,609245,609245,10.12.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52820,52820,10.12.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,10.12.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,397,397,10.12.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,290,290,10.12.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,254,254,10.12.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6402,6402,10.12.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1243,1243,10.12.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,739469,739469,10.12.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,103232,103232,10.12.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,111043,111043,10.12.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,121692,121692,10.12.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,127893,127893,10.12.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,192314,192314,10.12.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,454661,454661,10.12.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,215398,215398,10.12.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,273702,273702,10.12.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,186427,186427,10.12.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,246829,246829,10.12.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,144346,144346,10.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,128021,128021,10.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,127303,127303,10.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,85012,85012,10.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,106447,106447,10.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,112391,112391,10.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,89656,89656,10.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,197080,197080,10.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,154011,154011,10.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,212064,212064,10.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,157666,157666,10.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,395108,395108,10.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,128358,128358,10.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,243121,243121,10.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,79004,79004,10.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,295301,295301,10.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,195602,195602,10.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,133613,133613,10.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,94813,94813,10.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,29298,29298,10.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,106341,106341,10.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,88314,88314,10.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,73974,73974,10.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,102921,102921,10.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,35006,35006,10.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,101087,101087,10.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,72414,72414,10.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,85777,85777,10.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,44143,44143,10.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,8137,8137,10.12.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,39977,39977,10.12.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,375631,375631,10.12.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1534454,1534454,10.12.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,301037,301037,10.12.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,198905,198905,10.12.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,108753,108753,10.12.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,455244,455244,10.12.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,276250,276250,10.12.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,301586,301586,10.12.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,141238,141238,10.12.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,11119,11119,10.12.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2380747,2380747,10.12.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,189182,189182,10.12.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,208648,208648,10.12.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,84551,84551,10.12.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,117,117,10.12.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2240,2240,10.12.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,10.12.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,233,233,10.12.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),214936,214936,10.12.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,308320,308320,10.12.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21132,21132,10.12.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,37955,37955,10.12.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,92,92,10.12.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,116,116,10.12.2022,=H  OST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,10.12.2022,=HOST
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),115,115,10.12.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23717,23717,10.12.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,10.12.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),57118,57118,10.12.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,10.12.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,10.12.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,10.12.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,10.12.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,10.12.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,10.12.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,10.12.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,10.12.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,10.12.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,10.12.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,176,176,10.12.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,83,83,10.12.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,81,81,10.12.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,73,73,10.12.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,10.12.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4552,4552,10.12.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,144604,144604,10.12.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,102740,102740,10.12.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,212,212,10.12.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,10.12.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,80,80,10.12.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29615,29615,10.12.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,34150,34150,10.12.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,223282,223282,10.12  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,89188,89188,10.12.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,35131,35131,10.12.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90212,90212,10.12.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.01.2023), -Skromniy- (10.12.2022), Alex_AZM (11.12.2022), antic (10.12.2022), Astral-71 (12.12.2022), begun001 (11.12.2022), Bladislav (16.12.2022), BPAvel (10.12.2022), chuk2010 (10.12.2022), D@nila (12.12.2022), daniil1196 (11.12.2022), Djoni2008 (10.12.2022), foxic2020 (12.12.2022), FredyCruger (11.12.2022), gestor2006 (10.12.2022), Hider (12.12.2022), Hirvi (10.12.2022), ivashko (13.12.2022), kolite (10.12.2022), lemm226 (10.12.2022), lr_ (21.12.2022), Makar1000 (11.12.2022), manager58 (11.12.2022), mang (11.12.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), MWalker (11.12.2022), Nektoto (11.12.2022), Nic2010 (12.12.2022), noggano (11.01.2023), prokaznik (11.12.2022), Retep (09.01.2023), rif_r (11.12.2022), Roman795 (10.12.2022), sergiora (12.12.2022), smenalab (10.12.2022), sng34 (10.12.2022), sramotnik (10.12.2022), Step19 (13.12.2022), Tdutyb (11.12.2022), termodetal (10.12.2022), Timed (12.12.2022), ufasinol (11.12.2022), up100 (12.12.2022), Vasiliskin001 (13.12.2022), Vigorous (10.12.2022), vikins (10.12.2022), vikost (10.12.2022), Yarushin.E.A (18.12.2022), zun-zun (27.12.2022), ДенисТ (11.12.2022), Марина262626 (21.12.2022), охотник 2013 (24.12.2022), Роберт2010 (11.12.2022), Стасн (14.12.2022), человечек (10.12.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 28.11-09.12

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,183733,183733,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,158675,158675,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8463,8463,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,63337,63337,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,75616,75616,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7887,7887,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2311,2311,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14572,14572,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16977,16977,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,37134,37134,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3026,3026,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36815,36815,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (05.01.2023), artem31 (03.01.2023), asj9706 (14.12.2022), Bladislav (16.12.2022), Djoni2008 (11.12.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), pino_chet (11.12.2022), rikner (24.12.2022), Trinitty (05.01.2023), VladisSLAW (11.12.2022), Виктор1979 (15.12.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 28.11-09.12

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,183733,183733,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,158675,158675,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8463,8463,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,63337,63337,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,75616,75616,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7887,7887,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2311,2311,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14572,14572,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,16977,16977,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,37134,37134,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3026,3026,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36815,36815,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

(ИльФ) (05.01.2023), Alex_AZM (12.12.2022), artem31 (03.01.2023), asj9706 (14.12.2022), begun001 (16.12.2022), bravoasu (12.12.2022), Djoni2008 (11.12.2022), Ges (09.01.2023), levin_minsk (26.12.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), n_ivanovv (13.12.2022), pino_chet (11.12.2022), rikner (24.12.2022), rimma29 (12.12.2022), sannet (11.01.2023), SergeBY (26.12.2022), Shono123 (24.12.2022), Trinitty (05.01.2023), Vigorous (11.12.2022), VladisSLAW (11.12.2022), Zelka22 (13.12.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 09.12 по 16.12.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,183927,183927,16.12.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,158941,158941,16.12.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8478,8478,16.12.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,63457,63457,16.12.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,75695,75695,16.12.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7900,7900,16.12.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2311,2311,16.12.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,16.12.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14574,14574,16.12.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,17005,17005,16.12.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,37222,37222,16.12  .2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3026,3026,16.12.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36821,36821,16.12.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.01.2023), Alain1988 (19.12.2022), Alex_AZM (17.12.2022), begun001 (16.12.2022), bsnm10 (17.12.2022), dadu001 (17.12.2022), Djoni2008 (17.12.2022), Ges (09.01.2023), grigorenko (24.12.2022), guesswho (19.12.2022), Kasia2 (Вчера), mr.L (06.01.2023), Nikols-Nikols (06.01.2023), pino_chet (18.12.2022), Pitgor (19.12.2022), rikner (24.12.2022), Vigorous (17.12.2022), VladisSLAW (16.12.2022), zloi_ (17.12.2022), Zver27 (18.12.2022), Апутита (19.12.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 12.12. по 17.12.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),434515,434515,17.12.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,838585,838585,17.12.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,67266,67266,17.12.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,228218,228218,17.12.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,349070,349070,17.12.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,266378,266378,17.12.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,609589,609589,17.12.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52865,52865,17.12.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,17.12.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,397,397,17.12.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,290,290,17.12.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,254,254,17.12.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6403,6403,17.12.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1243,1243,17.12.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,740549,740549,17.12.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,103643,103643,17.12.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,111164,111164,17.12.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,121779,121779,17.12.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,128000,128000,17.12.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,192564,192564,17.12.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,455603,455603,17.12.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,215685,215685,17.12.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,274133,274133,17.12.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,186717,186717,17.12.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,247192,247192,17.12.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,144481,144481,17.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,128205,128205,17.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,127452,127452,17.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,85134,85134,17.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,106617,106617,17.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,112507,112507,17.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,89734,89734,17.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,197292,197292,17.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,154300,154300,17.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,212433,212433,17.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,157878,157878,17.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,395876,395876,17.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,128507,128507,17.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,243558,243558,17.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,79157,79157,17.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,295836,295836,17.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,195852,195852,17.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,133778,133778,17.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,94975,94975,17.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,29471,29471,17.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,107106,107106,17.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,89339,89339,17.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,74478,74478,17.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,103429,103429,17.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,35174,35174,17.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,101718,101718,17.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,72769,72769,17.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,86468,86468,17.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,44417,44417,17.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,8182,8182,17.12.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,40207,40207,17.12.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,375725,375725,17.12.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1536504,1536504,17.12.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,301268,301268,17.12.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,198968,198968,17.12.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,108775,108775,17.12.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,455369,455369,17.12.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,276375,276375,17.12.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,301654,301654,17.12.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,141265,141265,17.12.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,12159,12159,17.12.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2385589,2385589,17.12.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,189382,189382,17.12.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,208775,208775,17.12.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,84608,84608,17.12.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,119,119,17.12.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2240,2240,17.12.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,17.12.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,233,233,17.12.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),215015,215015,17.12.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,308611,308611,17.12.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21132,21132,17.12.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,38310,38310,17.12.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,92,92,17.12.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,116,116,17.12.2022,=H  OST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,17.12.2022,=HOST
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),115,115,17.12.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23733,23733,17.12.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,17.12.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),57162,57162,17.12.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,17.12.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,17.12.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,17.12.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,17.12.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,17.12.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,17.12.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,17.12.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,17.12.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,17.12.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,17.12.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,176,176,17.12.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,83,83,17.12.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,81,81,17.12.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,73,73,17.12.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,17.12.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4553,4553,17.12.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,144684,144684,17.12.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,102799,102799,17.12.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,212,212,17.12.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,17.12.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,80,80,17.12.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29640,29640,17.12.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,34197,34197,17.12.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,223543,223543,17.12  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,89373,89373,17.12.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,35163,35163,17.12.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90222,90222,17.12.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.01.2023), -Skromniy- (18.12.2022), Alex_AZM (18.12.2022), alex_zool (18.12.2022), Astral-71 (19.12.2022), begun001 (18.12.2022), Bladislav (20.12.2022), BPAvel (18.12.2022), chuk2010 (17.12.2022), D@nila (22.12.2022), daniil1196 (18.12.2022), Djoni2008 (17.12.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (17.12.2022), dydyborya (19.12.2022), elkom (27.12.2022), foxic2020 (18.12.2022), FredyCruger (18.12.2022), gestor2006 (18.12.2022), grigorenko (19.12.2022), henry723 (17.12.2022), Hider (17.12.2022), Hirvi (17.12.2022), ivashko (19.12.2022), kamazoh (23.12.2022), kogg (21.12.2022), lemm226 (17.12.2022), lr_ (21.12.2022), marcod (19.12.2022), massolution (17.12.2022), Mihail457 (18.12.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), MWalker (18.12.2022), Nektoto (22.12.2022), noggano (11.01.2023), oreke (31.12.2022), pino_chet (18.12.2022), prokaznik (18.12.2022), Retep (09.01.2023), rif_r (24.12.2022), Roman795 (18.12.2022), russe12345 (17.12.2022), SavageBambr (17.12.2022), sergiora (17.12.2022), Shono123 (24.12.2022), sramotnik (17.12.2022), Tdutyb (07.01.2023), termodetal (18.12.2022), Timed (19.12.2022), Ti_monster (17.12.2022), ufasinol (17.12.2022), up100 (19.12.2022), Vigorous (17.12.2022), vikins (17.12.2022), vikost (18.12.2022), vitbor12 (19.12.2022), vlad3098 (18.12.2022), werwolf79 (20.12.2022), Yarushin.E.A (18.12.2022), zun-zun (27.12.2022), ДенисТ (19.12.2022), Илья999 (17.12.2022), Марина262626 (21.12.2022), охотник 2013 (24.12.2022), Стасн (22.12.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Консультант Бухгалтер (Проф) с 12.12. по 17.12.2022
Может, кому нужно. Все вопросы в ветке «Обсуждение»
Скачать

----------

(ИльФ) (05.01.2023), Alex_AZM (18.12.2022), begun001 (23.12.2022), chuk2010 (17.12.2022), Djoni2008 (17.12.2022), massolution (17.12.2022), menart (18.12.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), pino_chet (18.12.2022), rikner (24.12.2022), Roman795 (18.12.2022), Vigorous (17.12.2022), werwolf79 (20.12.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 03.12 по 17.12.2022
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (05.01.2023), Alex_AZM (19.12.2022), begun001 (23.12.2022), Bladislav (22.12.2022), BPAvel (25.12.2022), daniil1196 (18.12.2022), Djoni2008 (19.12.2022), evgen198304 (25.12.2022), foxic2020 (23.12.2022), gestor2006 (25.12.2022), gromovoy62 (28.12.2022), ivashko (19.12.2022), kogg (21.12.2022), lemm226 (18.12.2022), lr_ (21.12.2022), manager58 (25.12.2022), marcod (19.12.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), MWalker (19.12.2022), pino_chet (19.12.2022), rif_r (24.12.2022), rikner (24.12.2022), ryuugan (28.12.2022), SergeBY (26.12.2022), sergiora (23.12.2022), termodetal (19.12.2022), Timed (20.12.2022), Ti_monster (18.12.2022), Vigorous (18.12.2022), vitbor12 (19.12.2022), VladisSLAW (23.12.2022), Zver27 (25.12.2022), охотник 2013 (24.12.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 16.12 по 23.12.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,184049,184049,24.12.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,159219,159219,24.12.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8496,8496,24.12.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,63672,63672,24.12.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,75776,75776,24.12.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7916,7916,24.12.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2311,2311,24.12.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,24.12.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14579,14579,24.12.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,17021,17021,24.12.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,37308,37308,24.12  .2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,24.12.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,24.12.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3026,3026,24.12.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36825,36825,24.12.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.01.2023), Alain1988 (26.12.2022), Alex_AZM (24.12.2022), artem31 (03.01.2023), begun001 (24.12.2022), bsnm10 (25.12.2022), Djoni2008 (24.12.2022), guesswho (13.01.2023), Kasia2 (Вчера), mr.L (06.01.2023), Nikols-Nikols (06.01.2023), pino_chet (25.12.2022), Pitgor (26.12.2022), rikner (24.12.2022), SergeBY (26.12.2022), tehno00 (26.12.2022), Vigorous (24.12.2022), VladisSLAW (24.12.2022), Zelka22 (28.12.2022), Zver27 (25.12.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 19.12. по 24.12.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),435343,435343,24.12.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,840361,840361,24.12.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,67372,67372,24.12.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,228501,228501,24.12.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,349551,349551,24.12.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,266821,266821,24.12.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,610262,610262,24.12.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52896,52896,24.12.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,24.12.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,397,397,24.12.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,290,290,24.12.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,254,254,24.12.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6404,6404,24.12.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1243,1243,24.12.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,741537,741537,24.12.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,103960,103960,24.12.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,111323,111323,24.12.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,121889,121889,24.12.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,128111,128111,24.12.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,192841,192841,24.12.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,456594,456594,24.12.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,215968,215968,24.12.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,274669,274669,24.12.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,186941,186941,24.12.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,247518,247518,24.12.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,144664,144664,24.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,128378,128378,24.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,127598,127598,24.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,85267,85267,24.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,106753,106753,24.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,112656,112656,24.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,89821,89821,24.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,197587,197587,24.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,154536,154536,24.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,212759,212759,24.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,158100,158100,24.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,396643,396643,24.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,128667,128667,24.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,244017,244017,24.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,79255,79255,24.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,296341,296341,24.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,196192,196192,24.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,133938,133938,24.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,95109,95109,24.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,29600,29600,24.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,107842,107842,24.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,89503,89503,24.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,74964,74964,24.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,104279,104279,24.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,35357,35357,24.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,102488,102488,24.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,73193,73193,24.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,87256,87256,24.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,44652,44652,24.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,8230,8230,24.12.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,40437,40437,24.12.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,375819,375819,24.12.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1539520,1539520,24.12.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,301499,301499,24.12.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,199039,199039,24.12.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,108796,108796,24.12.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,455448,455448,24.12.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,276467,276467,24.12.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,301717,301717,24.12.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,141291,141291,24.12.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,12239,12239,24.12.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2391208,2391208,24.12.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,189582,189582,24.12.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,208867,208867,24.12.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,84682,84682,24.12.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,119,119,24.12.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2240,2240,24.12.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,24.12.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,233,233,24.12.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),215077,215077,24.12.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,308869,308869,24.12.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21132,21132,24.12.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,38683,38683,24.12.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,92,92,24.12.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,116,116,24.12.2022,=H  OST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),82,82,24.12.2022,=HOST
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),115,115,24.12.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23738,23738,24.12.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,24.12.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),57200,57200,24.12.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,24.12.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,24.12.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,24.12.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,24.12.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,24.12.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,24.12.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,24.12.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,24.12.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,276,276,24.12.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,24.12.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,176,176,24.12.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,83,83,24.12.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,81,81,24.12.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,73,73,24.12.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,24.12.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4554,4554,24.12.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,144753,144753,24.12.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,103026,103026,24.12.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,216,216,24.12.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,24.12.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,80,80,24.12.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29658,29658,24.12.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,34253,34253,24.12.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,223815,223815,24.12  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,89587,89587,24.12.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,35194,35194,24.12.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90230,90230,24.12.2022,=H  OST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.01.2023), -Skromniy- (25.12.2022), Alex_AZM (24.12.2022), alex_zool (24.12.2022), antic (24.12.2022), Astral-71 (26.12.2022), begun001 (31.12.2022), Bladislav (29.12.2022), BPAvel (25.12.2022), chuk2010 (25.12.2022), D@nila (25.12.2022), daniil1196 (26.12.2022), Djoni2008 (24.12.2022), dmi-dmi-dmi (24.12.2022), Drama Queen (25.12.2022), dydyborya (26.12.2022), elkom (27.12.2022), evgen040 (30.12.2022), evgen198304 (25.12.2022), foxic2020 (25.12.2022), FredyCruger (25.12.2022), Freeboy007 (25.12.2022), GriLlo (26.12.2022), henry723 (24.12.2022), Hider (24.12.2022), Hirvi (24.12.2022), IlyaAndr (25.12.2022), ivashko (26.12.2022), lemm226 (24.12.2022), manager58 (25.12.2022), mang (25.12.2022), Mihail457 (25.12.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), MWalker (25.12.2022), nekristov (28.12.2022), Nektoto (26.12.2022), noggano (11.01.2023), oreke (31.12.2022), pino_chet (25.12.2022), prokaznik (25.12.2022), Retep (09.01.2023), rif_r (26.12.2022), Roman795 (25.12.2022), russe12345 (24.12.2022), SavageBambr (24.12.2022), sergiora (25.12.2022), sramotnik (24.12.2022), syamvlad (31.12.2022), Tdutyb (07.01.2023), termodetal (25.12.2022), ufasinol (28.12.2022), Vasiliskin001 (25.12.2022), Vigorous (24.12.2022), vikins (25.12.2022), vikost (24.12.2022), vlad3098 (26.12.2022), werwolf79 (26.12.2022), Yarushin.E.A (25.12.2022), zun-zun (27.12.2022), ДенисТ (02.01.2023), Илья999 (25.12.2022), Марина262626 (12.01.2023), охотник 2013 (24.12.2022), Стасн (26.12.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Консультант Бухгалтер (Проф) с 19.12. по 24.12.2022
Скачать

----------

(ИльФ) (05.01.2023), Alex_AZM (25.12.2022), begun001 (31.12.2022), chuk2010 (24.12.2022), Djoni2008 (24.12.2022), elkom (27.12.2022), evgen198304 (25.12.2022), menart (25.12.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), pino_chet (25.12.2022), SergeBY (30.12.2022), Vigorous (24.12.2022)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 12.12-23.12

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,184049,184049,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,159219,159219,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8496,8496,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,63672,63672,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,75776,75776,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7916,7916,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2311,2311,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14579,14579,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,17021,17021,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,37308,37308,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3026,3026,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36825,36825,=HOST

*Забираем*

*Всех поздравляю с наступающими Рождеством и Новым Годом!!!*

----------

(ИльФ) (05.01.2023), -Skromniy- (25.12.2022), Abrussia (25.12.2022), Alex_AZM (25.12.2022), alex_zool (26.12.2022), antimus007 (26.12.2022), artem31 (03.01.2023), begun001 (31.12.2022), bravoasu (26.12.2022), D@nila (25.12.2022), Djoni2008 (25.12.2022), evgen198304 (25.12.2022), gaga515 (10.01.2023), Ges (09.01.2023), gromovoy62 (28.12.2022), levin_minsk (26.12.2022), mascha (29.12.2022), mr.L (06.01.2023), noggano (11.01.2023), Notandi (31.12.2022), n_ivanovv (27.12.2022), olegv73 (31.12.2022), pino_chet (25.12.2022), rimma29 (26.12.2022), russe12345 (24.12.2022), sannet (11.01.2023), SergeBY (26.12.2022), Trinitty (05.01.2023), Vigorous (25.12.2022), Voidmesss (25.12.2022), zun-zun (27.12.2022)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 23.12 по 30.12.2022
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,184196,184196,30.12.2022,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,159348,159348,30.12.2022,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8518,8518,30.12.2022,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,63853,63853,30.12.2022,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,75879,75879,30.12.2022,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7922,7922,30.12.2022,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2311,2311,30.12.2022,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,30.12.2022,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14580,14580,30.12.2022,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,17039,17039,30.12.2022,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,37366,37366,30.12  .2022,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,30.12.2022,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,30.12.2022,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3028,3028,30.12.2022,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36841,36841,30.12.2022,=HOST

----------

(ИльФ) (05.01.2023), Alex_AZM (31.12.2022), artem31 (03.01.2023), begun001 (31.12.2022), Ges (09.01.2023), guesswho (13.01.2023), mr.L (06.01.2023), Nikols-Nikols (06.01.2023), Notandi (31.12.2022), pino_chet (31.12.2022), Pitgor (03.01.2023), razg71 (31.12.2022), rikner (30.12.2022), sannet (11.01.2023), tehno00 (03.01.2023), Trinitty (05.01.2023), Vigorous (31.12.2022), VladisSLAW (03.01.2023), Zelka22 (06.01.2023), Zver27 (08.01.2023), Апутита (05.01.2023)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 26.12. по 31.12.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),436557,436557,31.12.2022,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,841938,841938,31.12.2022,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,67472,67472,31.12.2022,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,228749,228749,31.12.2022,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,350164,350164,31.12.2022,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,267248,267248,31.12.2022,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,610805,610805,31.12.2022,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52920,52920,31.12.2022,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,31.12.2022,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,397,397,31.12.2022,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,290,290,31.12.2022,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,254,254,31.12.2022,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6405,6405,31.12.2022,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1243,1243,31.12.2022,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,742616,742616,31.12.2022,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,104251,104251,31.12.2022,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,111480,111480,31.12.2022,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,122006,122006,31.12.2022,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,128233,128233,31.12.2022,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,193146,193146,31.12.2022,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,457467,457467,31.12.2022,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,216214,216214,31.12.2022,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,275128,275128,31.12.2022,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,187296,187296,31.12.2022,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,247744,247744,31.12.2022,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,144859,144859,31.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,128583,128583,31.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,127829,127829,31.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,85412,85412,31.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,106954,106954,31.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,112804,112804,31.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,89961,89961,31.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,197837,197837,31.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,154721,154721,31.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,213043,213043,31.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,158240,158240,31.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,397390,397390,31.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,128882,128882,31.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,244260,244260,31.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,79437,79437,31.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,296923,296923,31.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,196524,196524,31.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,134159,134159,31.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,95279,95279,31.12.2022,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,29779,29779,31.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,109037,109037,31.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,90833,90833,31.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,75690,75690,31.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,105467,105467,31.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,35756,35756,31.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,102859,102859,31.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,73643,73643,31.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,87969,87969,31.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,44888,44888,31.12.2022,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,8284,8284,31.12.2022,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,40631,40631,31.12.2022,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,375969,375969,31.12.2022,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1543535,1543535,31.12.2022,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,301769,301769,31.12.2022,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,199079,199079,31.12.2022,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,108820,108820,31.12.2022,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,455543,455543,31.12.2022,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,276594,276594,31.12.2022,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,301800,301800,31.12.2022,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,141320,141320,31.12.2022,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,12319,12319,31.12.2022,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2396551,2396551,31.12.2022,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,189804,189804,31.12.2022,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,209006,209006,31.12.2022,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,84735,84735,31.12.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,120,120,31.12.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2240,2240,31.12.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,31.12.2022,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,234,234,31.12.2022,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),215156,215156,31.12.2022,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,309069,309069,31.12.2022,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21133,21133,31.12.2022,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,38983,38983,31.12.2022,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,93,93,31.12.2022,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,116,116,31.12.2022,=H  OST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),83,83,31.12.2022,=HOST
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),115,115,31.12.2022,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23743,23743,31.12.2022,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,31.12.2022,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),57267,57267,31.12.2022,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,31.12.2022,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,31.12.2022,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,31.12.2022,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,31.12.2022,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,31.12.2022,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,31.12.2022,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,31.12.2022,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,31.12.2022,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,283,283,31.12.2022,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,31.12.2022,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,176,176,31.12.2022,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,83,83,31.12.2022,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,81,81,31.12.2022,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,73,73,31.12.2022,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,31.12.2022,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4555,4555,31.12.2022,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,144869,144869,31.12.2022,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,103287,103287,31.12.2022,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,220,220,31.12.2022,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,31.12.2022,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,80,80,31.12.2022,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29690,29690,31.12.2  022,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,34305,34305,31.12.2022,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,224025,224025,31.12  .2022,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,89771,89771,31.12.2022,=HOST
INT,Международное право,35228,35228,31.12.2022,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90235,90235,31.12.2022,=H  OST

Все торренты недельных обновлений за 2022 год
Скачать

05.jpg

----------

(ИльФ) (05.01.2023), -Skromniy- (31.12.2022), Alex_AZM (31.12.2022), antic (02.01.2023), Astral-71 (09.01.2023), begun001 (31.12.2022), BPAvel (31.12.2022), chuk2010 (31.12.2022), D@nila (02.01.2023), daniil1196 (05.01.2023), Djoni2008 (01.01.2023), Drama Queen (01.01.2023), foxic2020 (31.12.2022), Freeboy007 (01.01.2023), grigorenko (07.01.2023), gromovoy62 (05.01.2023), henry723 (01.01.2023), Hider (02.01.2023), lemm226 (31.12.2022), manager58 (01.01.2023), mang (01.01.2023), Maraphet (04.01.2023), mr.L (06.01.2023), MWalker (03.01.2023), nekristov (04.01.2023), Nektoto (06.01.2023), noggano (11.01.2023), Notandi (31.12.2022), pino_chet (09.01.2023), rif_r (01.01.2023), Roman795 (01.01.2023), SavageBambr (01.01.2023), sena68 (01.01.2023), sergiora (31.12.2022), smenalab (05.01.2023), sng34 (08.01.2023), sramotnik (31.12.2022), Tdutyb (07.01.2023), termodetal (31.12.2022), ufasinol (01.01.2023), vadimvadimvad (31.12.2022), Vigorous (31.12.2022), vikins (31.12.2022), vikost (31.12.2022), vlad3098 (31.12.2022), zun-zun (07.01.2023), Вутш (04.01.2023), ДенисТ (02.01.2023), Илья999 (04.01.2023), Марина262626 (12.01.2023), охотник 2013 (03.01.2023), Роберт2010 (Вчера), Стасн (09.01.2023), человечек (07.01.2023)

----------


## Stepan33

Консультант Бухгалтер (Проф) с 26.12. по 31.12.2022
Скачать

Статистика:
*Скрытый текст*DOCS,Нормативные документы,115175,115175,31.12.2022,=HOST
BRB,Решения высших судов (бухгалтер),32410,32410,31.12.2022,=HOST
BVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа (бухгалтер),10362,10362,31.12.2022,=HOST
BVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа (бухгалтер),11156,11156,31.12.2022,=HOST
BDV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа (бухгалтер),8072,8072,31.12.2022,=HOST
BZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа (бухгалтер),15898,15898,31.12.2022,=HOST
BMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа (бухгалтер),24543,24543,31.12.2022,=HOST
BPV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа (бухгалтер),14756,14756,31.12.2022,=HOST
BSZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа (бухгалтер),20876,20876,31.12.2022,=HOST
BSK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа (бухгалтер),18424,18424,31.12.2022,=HOST
BUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа (бухгалтер),17931,17931,31.12.2022,=HOST
BCN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа (бухгалтер),8992,8992,31.12.2022,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,120,120,31.12.2022,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2240,2240,31.12.2022,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,31.12.2022,=HOST
QSA,Вопросы-ответы,190845,190845,31.12.2022,=HOST
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,309069,309069,31.12.2022,=HOST
KRS,Корреспонденция счетов,21133,21133,31.12.2022,=HOST
DOF,Дополнительные формы,18925,18925,31.12.2022,=HOST
07.jpg

----------

(ИльФ) (05.01.2023), Alex_AZM (31.12.2022), begun001 (02.01.2023), chuk2010 (01.01.2023), Djoni2008 (01.01.2023), Drama Queen (06.01.2023), Freeboy007 (07.01.2023), mr.L (06.01.2023), pino_chet (09.01.2023), Vigorous (31.12.2022), Zver27 (08.01.2023)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 17.12 по 31.12.2022
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (05.01.2023), Alex_AZM (02.01.2023), begun001 (02.01.2023), chuk2010 (01.01.2023), daniil1196 (05.01.2023), Djoni2008 (03.01.2023), Drama Queen (06.01.2023), Freeboy007 (01.01.2023), gromovoy62 (05.01.2023), manager58 (02.01.2023), mr.L (06.01.2023), MWalker (03.01.2023), nekristov (04.01.2023), nexoo (11.01.2023), pino_chet (07.01.2023), rif_r (01.01.2023), sena68 (08.01.2023), SergeBY (06.01.2023), termodetal (01.01.2023), Vigorous (01.01.2023), vikins (01.01.2023), VladisSLAW (06.01.2023), Илья999 (08.01.2023), охотник 2013 (03.01.2023)

----------


## Stepan33

Ежемесячное обновление основных федеральных баз с 05.12.2022 по 31.12.2022
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление региональных баз с 05.12.2022 по 31.12.2022
торрент

Ежемесячное обновление баз республики Беларусь с 05.12.2022 по 31.12.2022
торрент

Квартальные обновления баз с 03.10.2022 по 31.12.2022

Федеральные базы: 
торрент

Региональные базы: 
торрент

Базы республики Беларусь:
торрент

----------

(ИльФ) (05.01.2023), -Skromniy- (02.01.2023), Alems31 (04.01.2023), Alex_AZM (02.01.2023), asj9706 (04.01.2023), begun001 (02.01.2023), BPAvel (09.01.2023), daniil1196 (09.01.2023), Djoni2008 (03.01.2023), Drama Queen (06.01.2023), foxic2020 (13.01.2023), Freeboy007 (07.01.2023), John9 (03.01.2023), kiberlepila (11.01.2023), lemm226 (02.01.2023), lexxya (06.01.2023), lr_ (03.01.2023), manager58 (02.01.2023), massolution (13.01.2023), mr.L (06.01.2023), nexoo (11.01.2023), pino_chet (07.01.2023), rif_r (01.01.2023), SergeBY (06.01.2023), sergiora (02.01.2023), sng34 (08.01.2023), Step9 (11.01.2023), swhost (02.01.2023), up100 (09.01.2023), Vigorous (01.01.2023), vikost (04.01.2023), VladisSLAW (06.01.2023), Zver27 (Вчера), Вутш (04.01.2023), ДенисТ (02.01.2023), Иван689 (10.01.2023), охотник 2013 (03.01.2023)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 30.12.2022 по 06.01.2023
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,184426,184426,06.01.2023,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,159505,159505,06.01.2023,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8542,8542,06.01.2023,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,64008,64008,06.01.2023,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,75909,75909,06.01.2023,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7932,7932,06.01.2023,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2311,2311,06.01.2023,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,06.01.2023,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14581,14581,06.01.2023,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,17086,17086,06.01.2023,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,37398,37398,06.01  .2023,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,06.01.2023,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36846,36846,06.01.2023,=HOST

----------

Alain1988 (09.01.2023), Alex_AZM (07.01.2023), begun001 (07.01.2023), Djoni2008 (08.01.2023), Ges (09.01.2023), Kasia2 (Вчера), massolution (13.01.2023), Nikols-Nikols (14.01.2023), pino_chet (07.01.2023), Pitgor (09.01.2023), rikner (07.01.2023), sannet (11.01.2023), SergeBY (09.01.2023), sergiora (08.01.2023), Shulzh (10.01.2023), tehno00 (09.01.2023), ufasinol (09.01.2023), Vigorous (07.01.2023), VladisSLAW (06.01.2023), Zelka22 (09.01.2023), zun-zun (07.01.2023), Zver27 (08.01.2023), Апутита (09.01.2023), охотник 2013 (09.01.2023)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 02.01. по 06.01.2023
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),436910,436910,07.01.2023,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,842210,842210,07.01.2023,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,67487,67487,07.01.2023,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,228786,228786,07.01.2023,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,350221,350221,07.01.2023,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,267336,267336,07.01.2023,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,610880,610880,07.01.2023,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52941,52941,07.01.2023,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,07.01.2023,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,397,397,07.01.2023,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,290,290,07.01.2023,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,254,254,07.01.2023,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6405,6405,07.01.2023,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1243,1243,07.01.2023,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,742692,742692,07.01.2023,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,104326,104326,07.01.2023,=HOST
AVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа,111632,111632,07.01.2023,=HOST
AVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа,122122,122122,07.01.2023,=HOST
ADV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа,128363,128363,07.01.2023,=HOST
AZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа,193447,193447,07.01.2023,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,457667,457667,07.01.2023,=HOST
APV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа,216508,216508,07.01.2023,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,275233,275233,07.01.2023,=HOST
ASK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа,187629,187629,07.01.2023,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,247822,247822,07.01.2023,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,144879,144879,07.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,128632,128632,07.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,127845,127845,07.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,85536,85536,07.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,106979,106979,07.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,112818,112818,07.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,89969,89969,07.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,197871,197871,07.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,154742,154742,07.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,213073,213073,07.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,158247,158247,07.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,397575,397575,07.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,128900,128900,07.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,244284,244284,07.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,79455,79455,07.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,297018,297018,07.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,196537,196537,07.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,134185,134185,07.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,95287,95287,07.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,29808,29808,07.01.2023,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,109190,109190,07.01.2023,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,90894,90894,07.01.2023,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,75725,75725,07.01.2023,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,105588,105588,07.01.2023,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,35784,35784,07.01.2023,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,102861,102861,07.01.2023,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,73724,73724,07.01.2023,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,87999,87999,07.01.2023,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,44908,44908,07.01.2023,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,8288,8288,07.01.2023,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,40677,40677,07.01.2023,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,376010,376010,07.01.2023,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1543548,1543548,07.01.2023,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,301787,301787,07.01.2023,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,199090,199090,07.01.2023,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,108829,108829,07.01.2023,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,455563,455563,07.01.2023,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,276604,276604,07.01.2023,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,301832,301832,07.01.2023,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,141332,141332,07.01.2023,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,12399,12399,07.01.2023,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2397149,2397149,07.01.2023,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,190100,190100,07.01.2023,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,209113,209113,07.01.2023,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,84796,84796,07.01.2023,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,120,120,07.01.2023,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2240,2240,07.01.2023,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,07.01.2023,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,234,234,07.01.2023,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),215171,215171,07.01.2023,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,309102,309102,07.01.2023,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21133,21133,07.01.2023,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,39060,39060,07.01.2023,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,93,93,07.01.2023,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,116,116,07.01.2023,=H  OST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),83,83,07.01.2023,=HOST
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),115,115,07.01.2023,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23744,23744,07.01.2023,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,07.01.2023,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),57279,57279,07.01.2023,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,07.01.2023,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,07.01.2023,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,07.01.2023,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,07.01.2023,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,07.01.2023,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,07.01.2023,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,07.01.2023,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,07.01.2023,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,286,286,07.01.2023,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,07.01.2023,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,176,176,07.01.2023,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,83,83,07.01.2023,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,81,81,07.01.2023,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,73,73,07.01.2023,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,07.01.2023,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4556,4556,07.01.2023,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,144891,144891,07.01.2023,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,103336,103336,07.01.2023,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,220,220,07.01.2023,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,07.01.2023,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,80,80,07.01.2023,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29715,29715,07.01.2  023,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,34339,34339,07.01.2023,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,224050,224050,07.01  .2023,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,89788,89788,07.01.2023,=HOST
INT,Международное право,35265,35265,07.01.2023,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90239,90239,07.01.2023,=H  OST

----------

-Skromniy- (10.01.2023), Alex_AZM (07.01.2023), Astral-71 (09.01.2023), begun001 (07.01.2023), BPAvel (09.01.2023), chuk2010 (07.01.2023), D@nila (13.01.2023), daniil1196 (11.01.2023), Djoni2008 (08.01.2023), dmi-dmi-dmi (07.01.2023), Drama Queen (07.01.2023), foxic2020 (08.01.2023), gestor2006 (08.01.2023), grigorenko (07.01.2023), gromovoy62 (Вчера), henry723 (09.01.2023), kato1249 (07.01.2023), Kostinsss (07.01.2023), kovsher (09.01.2023), Lotos-perm (11.01.2023), manager58 (08.01.2023), mang (08.01.2023), marcod (09.01.2023), massolution (13.01.2023), nekristov (08.01.2023), Nektoto (08.01.2023), nexoo (11.01.2023), noggano (11.01.2023), pino_chet (09.01.2023), prokaznik (14.01.2023), rif_r (08.01.2023), Roman795 (07.01.2023), sena68 (08.01.2023), Shulzh (10.01.2023), sipulka1 (08.01.2023), smenalab (13.01.2023), sng34 (08.01.2023), sramotnik (08.01.2023), Step9 (11.01.2023), tag004 (08.01.2023), Tdutyb (12.01.2023), termodetal (07.01.2023), ufasinol (09.01.2023), up100 (09.01.2023), vadimvadimvad (10.01.2023), Vigorous (08.01.2023), vikins (07.01.2023), vikost (08.01.2023), vlad3098 (09.01.2023), Yarushin.E.A (08.01.2023), ДенисТ (08.01.2023), Илья999 (08.01.2023), Марина262626 (12.01.2023), охотник 2013 (09.01.2023), Роберт2010 (Вчера), Стасн (09.01.2023)

----------


## Stepan33

Консультант Бухгалтер (Проф) с 02.01. по 06.01.2023
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*DOCS,Нормативные документы,115320,115320,08.01.2023,=HOST
BRB,Решения высших судов (бухгалтер),32419,32419,08.01.2023,=HOST
BVV,Арбитражный суд Волго-Вятского округа (бухгалтер),10363,10363,08.01.2023,=HOST
BVS,Арбитражный суд Восточно-Сибирского округа (бухгалтер),11156,11156,08.01.2023,=HOST
BDV,Арбитражный суд Дальневосточного округа (бухгалтер),8074,8074,08.01.2023,=HOST
BZS,Арбитражный суд Западно-Сибирского округа (бухгалтер),15899,15899,08.01.2023,=HOST
BMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа (бухгалтер),24551,24551,08.01.2023,=HOST
BPV,Арбитражный суд Поволжского округа (бухгалтер),14761,14761,08.01.2023,=HOST
BSK,Арбитражный суд Северо-Кавказского округа (бухгалтер),18424,18424,08.01.2023,=HOST
BCN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа (бухгалтер),8997,8997,08.01.2023,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,120,120,08.01.2023,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2240,2240,08.01.2023,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,08.01.2023,=HOST
QSA,Вопросы-ответы,190859,190859,08.01.2023,=HOST
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,309102,309102,08.01.2023,=HOST
KRS,Корреспонденция счетов,21133,21133,08.01.2023,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,39060,39060,08.01.2023,=HOST
DOF,Дополнительные формы,18954,18954,08.01.2023,=HOST

----------

Alex_AZM (10.01.2023), begun001 (12.01.2023), chuk2010 (08.01.2023), dchk1 (09.01.2023), Djoni2008 (08.01.2023), evgen040 (08.01.2023), gaga515 (10.01.2023), Lotos-perm (14.01.2023), manager58 (08.01.2023), massolution (13.01.2023), nexoo (11.01.2023), pino_chet (09.01.2023), sergiora (08.01.2023), Vigorous (08.01.2023)

----------


## yuabor

*Обновления Беларусь 26.12-06.01

Статистика*

BELAW,Беларусь,184426,184426,=HOST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,159505,159505,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8542,8542,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,64008,64008,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,75909,75909,=HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7932,7932,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2311,2311,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14581,14581,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,17086,17086,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,37398,37398,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36846,36846,=HOST

*Забираем*

----------

Alex_AZM (10.01.2023), artem31 (11.01.2023), begun001 (12.01.2023), bravoasu (09.01.2023), Djoni2008 (14.01.2023), massolution (13.01.2023), nexoo (11.01.2023), n_ivanovv (11.01.2023), pino_chet (09.01.2023), rimma29 (09.01.2023), sannet (11.01.2023), SergeBY (09.01.2023), Vigorous (09.01.2023), VladisSLAW (10.01.2023)

----------


## Stepan33

Беларусь пополнение с 06.01 по 13.01.2023
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*BELAW,Беларусь,184662,184662,13.01.2023,=H  OST
BEMLAW,Столица и области,159732,159732,13.01.2023,=HOST
BEEXP,Беларусь Эксперт Приложение,8559,8559,13.01.2023,=HOST
BEARB,Материалы судебной практики,64206,64206,13.01.2023,=HOST
BEQUEST,Финансист,75985,75985,13.01.2023,  =HOST
BEQSBO,Аналитика для бюджетных организаций,7946,7946,13.01.2023,=HOST
BEPPN,Путеводитель для бухгалтера,2311,2311,13.01.2023,=HOST
BEENC,Энциклопедия для бухгалтера,27,27,13.01.2023,=HOST
BEKOR,Корреспонденция счетов,14587,14587,13.01.2023,=HOST
BEPBI,Статьи Пособия Книги,17145,17145,13.01.2023,=HOST
BECMB,Комментарии законодательства,37455,37455,13.01  .2023,=HOST
BEPDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,34,34,13.01.2023,=HOST
BEPKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,31,31,13.01.2023,=HOST
BEPKG,Путеводитель по закупкам,39,39,13.01.2023,=HOST
BECMA,Аналитика по уголовному и административному праву,3028,3028,13.01.2023,=HOST
BEPAP,Деловые бумаги,36849,36849,13.01.2023,=HOST

----------

Alain1988 (Вчера), Alex_AZM (14.01.2023), begun001 (14.01.2023), bsnm10 (14.01.2023), Djoni2008 (14.01.2023), Kasia2 (Вчера), Nikols-Nikols (14.01.2023), pino_chet (Вчера), rikner (14.01.2023), VladisSLAW (13.01.2023), Zver27 (Вчера)

----------


## Stepan33

федералка с 09.01. по 14.01.2023
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*LAW,Российское законодательство (Версия Проф),437450,437450,14.01.2023,=HOST
PAS,Практика антимонопольной службы,843407,843407,14.01.2023,=HOST
RGSS,Решения госорганов по спорным ситуациям,67577,67577,14.01.2023,=HOST
MLAW,Москва Проф,229062,229062,14.01.2023,=HOST
MOB,Московская область,350855,350855,14.01.2023,=HOST
SPB,Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область,267707,267707,14.01.2023,=HOST
EXP,Эксперт-приложение,611356,611356,14.01.2023,=HOS  T
ESU,Документы СССР,52961,52961,14.01.2023,=HOST
PPVS,Правовые позиции высших судов,7052,7052,14.01.2023,=HOST
PSVGP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Гражданское право,397,397,14.01.2023,=HOST
PSVAP,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Арбитражный процесс,290,290,14.01.2023,=HOST
PSVBO,Позиции судов по спорным вопросам. Бюджетные организации,254,254,14.01.2023,=HOST
PRSSP,Перспективы и риски арбитражных споров (Версия Проф),6405,6405,14.01.2023,=HOST
PRSOJ,Перспективы и риски споров в СОЮ,1243,1243,14.01.2023,=HOST
ARB,Решения высших судов,743792,743792,14.01.2023,=HOST
SIP,Суд по интеллектуальным правам,104658,104658,14.01.2023,=HOST
AMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа,458450,458450,14.01.2023,=HOST
ASZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа,275492,275492,14.01.2023,=HOST
AUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа,247931,247931,14.01.2023,=HOST
ACN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа,145034,145034,14.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS001,1 апелляционный суд,128811,128811,14.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS002,2 апелляционный суд,128024,128024,14.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS003,3 апелляционный суд,85573,85573,14.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS004,4 апелляционный суд,107129,107129,14.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS005,5 апелляционный суд,112981,112981,14.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS006,6 апелляционный суд,90124,90124,14.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS007,7 апелляционный суд,198122,198122,14.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS008,8 апелляционный суд,154869,154869,14.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS011,11 апелляционный суд,213384,213384,14.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS012,12 апелляционный суд,158380,158380,14.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS013,13 апелляционный суд,398078,398078,14.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS014,14 апелляционный суд,129037,129037,14.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS015,15 апелляционный суд,244716,244716,14.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS016,16 апелляционный суд,79566,79566,14.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS017,17 апелляционный суд,297378,297378,14.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS018,18 апелляционный суд,196740,196740,14.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS019,19 апелляционный суд,134351,134351,14.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS020,20 апелляционный суд,95440,95440,14.01.2023,=HOST
RAPS021,21 апелляционный суд,29951,29951,14.01.2023,=HOST
KSOJ001,1 кассационный суд,110163,110163,14.01.2023,=HOST
KSOJ002,2 кассационный суд,90991,90991,14.01.2023,=HOST
KSOJ003,3 кассационный суд,76167,76167,14.01.2023,=HOST
KSOJ004,4 кассационный суд,106791,106791,14.01.2023,=HOST
KSOJ005,5 кассационный суд,36323,36323,14.01.2023,=HOST
KSOJ006,6 кассационный суд,103916,103916,14.01.2023,=HOST
KSOJ007,7 кассационный суд,74383,74383,14.01.2023,=HOST
KSOJ008,8 кассационный суд,88510,88510,14.01.2023,=HOST
KSOJ009,9 кассационный суд,45146,45146,14.01.2023,=HOST
KSOJF,Кассационный военный суд,8323,8323,14.01.2023,=HOST
SOAS,Апелляционные суды общей юрисдикции,41006,41006,14.01.2023,=HOST
SOKI,1 кассационный округ,376107,376107,14.01.2023,=HOST
SOCN,2 кассационный округ,1545004,1545004,14.01.2023,=HOST
SOSZ,3 кассационный округ,302404,302404,14.01.2023,=HOST
SOUG,4 кассационный округ,199121,199121,14.01.2023,=HOST
SOSK,5 кассационный округ,108854,108854,14.01.2023,=HOST
SOPV,6 кассационный округ,455742,455742,14.01.2023,=HOST
SOUR,7 кассационный округ,276701,276701,14.01.2023,=HOST
SOSB,8 кассационный округ,301947,301947,14.01.2023,=HOST
SODV,9 кассационный округ,141474,141474,14.01.2023,=HOST
OFS,Окружные (флотские) военные суды,12479,12479,14.01.2023,=HOST
MARB,Суды Москвы и области,2400446,2400446,14.01.2023,=HOST
SARB,СОЮ Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области,190364,190364,14.01.2023,=HOST
RASVR,Суды Свердловской области,209220,209220,14.01.2023,=HOST
PSR,Подборки судебных решений,84832,84832,14.01.2023,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,120,120,14.01.2023,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2240,2240,14.01.2023,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,14.01.2023,=HOST
IPNK,Изменения по налогам и кадрам,234,234,14.01.2023,=HOST
QUEST,Вопросы-ответы (Финансист),215265,215265,14.01.2023,=HOS  T
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,309347,309347,14.01.2023,=HOST
KOR,Корреспонденция счетов,21133,21133,14.01.2023,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,39557,39557,14.01.2023,=HOST
PBUN,Путеводитель по бюджетному учету и налогам,93,93,14.01.2023,=HOST
IVBS,Изменения в бюджетном учете и финансировании,116,116,14.01.2023,=H  OST
IPNVBO,Изменения по налогам и взносам (бюджетные организации),83,83,14.01.2023,=HOST
IPKBO,Изменения по кадрам (бюджетные организации),115,115,14.01.2023,=HOST
QSBO,Вопросы-ответы (бюджетные организации),23750,23750,14.01.2023,=HO  ST
KRBO,Корреспонденция счетов (бюджетные организации),3361,3361,14.01.2023,=HOST
PKBO,Пресса и книги (бюджетные организации),57317,57317,14.01.2023,=HO  ST
PDR,Путеводитель по договорной работе,58,58,14.01.2023,=HOST
PSP,Путеводитель по судебной практике (ГК РФ),43,43,14.01.2023,=HOST
PKP,Путеводитель по корпоративным процедурам,72,72,14.01.2023,=HOST
PKS,Путеводитель по корпоративным спорам,72,72,14.01.2023,=HOST
PTS,Путеводитель по трудовым спорам,22,22,14.01.2023,=HOST
PGU,Путеводитель по госуслугам для юридических лиц,32,32,14.01.2023,=HOST
PKG,Путеводитель по контрактной системе в сфере закупок,19,19,14.01.2023,=HOST
PSG,Путеводитель по спорам в сфере закупок,146,146,14.01.2023,=HOST
PISH,Проверки и штрафы,286,286,14.01.2023,=HOST
ORNN,Ответственность за нарушение часто применяемых норм,314,314,14.01.2023,=HOST
IVRD,Изменения в регулировании договоров,176,176,14.01.2023,=HOST
IVKP,Изменения в регулировании корпоративных процедур,83,83,14.01.2023,=HOST
IVSR,Изменения в судебно-претензионной работе,81,81,14.01.2023,=HOST
IVGZ,Изменения в регулировании госзакупок,73,73,14.01.2023,=HOST
IVPV,Изменения в проверках органами власти,86,86,14.01.2023,=HOST
CMB,Постатейные комментарии и книги,4557,4557,14.01.2023,=HOST
CJI,Юридическая пресса,145035,145035,14.01.2023,=HOST
PAP,Деловые бумаги,103456,103456,14.01.2023,=HOST
FKRNK,Формы с комментариями о рисках по налогам и кадрам,222,222,14.01.2023,=HOST
FKRDR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для договорной работы,86,86,14.01.2023,=HOST
FKRKR,Формы с комментариями о рисках для корпоративной работы,80,80,14.01.2023,=HOST
STR,Строительство,29741,29741,14.01.2  023,=HOST
OTN,Отраслевые технические нормы,34381,34381,14.01.2023,=HOST
PRJ,Законопроекты,224219,224219,14.01  .2023,=HOST
PNPA,Проекты нормативных правовых актов,89977,89977,14.01.2023,=HOST
INT,Международное право,35341,35341,14.01.2023,=HOST
MED,Медицина и фармацевтика,90256,90256,14.01.2023,=H  OST

----------

Alex_AZM (Вчера), begun001 (14.01.2023), BPAvel (Вчера), chuk2010 (14.01.2023), D@nila (Вчера), daniil1196 (Вчера), Djoni2008 (14.01.2023), foxic2020 (Вчера), Freeboy007 (14.01.2023), gromovoy62 (Вчера), henry723 (14.01.2023), Hirvi (14.01.2023), kovsher (Вчера), manager58 (Вчера), mang (Вчера), Nektoto (Вчера), pino_chet (Вчера), prokaznik (Вчера), rif_r (Сегодня), Roman795 (Вчера), SavageBambr (14.01.2023), Shulzh (Вчера), smenalab (Вчера), sng34 (Вчера), sramotnik (14.01.2023), ufasinol (14.01.2023), Vigorous (14.01.2023), vikins (14.01.2023), vikost (14.01.2023), vlad3098 (Вчера), Yarushin.E.A (Вчера), Илья999 (14.01.2023), охотник 2013 (Вчера), Роберт2010 (Вчера)

----------


## Stepan33

Консультант Бухгалтер (Проф) с 09.01. по 14.01.2023
Скачать

Статистика: 
*Скрытый текст*DOCS,Нормативные документы,115425,115425,14.01.2023,=HOST
BRB,Решения высших судов (бухгалтер),32421,32421,14.01.2023,=HOST
BMS,Арбитражный суд Московского округа (бухгалтер),24553,24553,14.01.2023,=HOST
BSZ,Арбитражный суд Северо-Западного округа (бухгалтер),20880,20880,14.01.2023,=HOST
BUR,Арбитражный суд Уральского округа (бухгалтер),17935,17935,14.01.2023,=HOST
BCN,Арбитражный суд Центрального округа (бухгалтер),8998,8998,14.01.2023,=HOST
PPN,Путеводитель по налогам,120,120,14.01.2023,=HOST
PKV,Путеводитель по кадровым вопросам,2240,2240,14.01.2023,=HOST
PPS,Путеводитель по сделкам,280,280,14.01.2023,=HOST
QSA,Вопросы-ответы,190952,190952,14.01.2023,=HOST
PBI,Бухгалтерская пресса и книги,309347,309347,14.01.2023,=HOST
KRS,Корреспонденция счетов,21133,21133,14.01.2023,=HOST
KGL,Подборки и консультации Горячей линии,39557,39557,14.01.2023,=HOST
DOF,Дополнительные формы,18966,18966,14.01.2023,=HOST

----------

Alex_AZM (Вчера), chuk2010 (14.01.2023), Djoni2008 (Вчера), pino_chet (Вчера), Vigorous (Вчера)

----------


## Stepan33

Обновления Регионы + Приложения + Беларусь с 31.12.2022  по 14.01.2023
торрент

----------

chuk2010 (Вчера), termodetal (Вчера), vikins (Вчера)

----------


## mobpay

Добрый вечер!
Выложите оболочку Консультант Плюс текущею
Заранее спасибо

----------

